# Single Abroadies Part 1



## Felix42

Hello, I thought it might be helpful to have a thread for us globe trotting (!) singlies, so we know when we might be away together.

If you let me know where you're going & when, I'll add dates (with Lou's help  ).

 *Reprofit,Czech Republic* 

Mini - 18 - 28 Jan (IVF) 

Suitcase of Dreams - Jan/Feb (IVF) 

Joe71 - Jan (ICSI) 

Roo - Jan (IVF) 

Eddysu - Early Feb (IVF) 

CEM - 4 Feb (Consultation) 

Newgirlintown - Spring? (IVF) 

Felix - 12 - 19 Mar (DEIVF) 

Winky - soon!  (IVF) 

 *Barcelona* 

JJ1 - 26 - 31 Jan (FET) 

Love & hugs Felix xx


----------



## madmisti

Hi Felix

This is a great idea - thankyou 

I am going to Reprofit October for fiirst donor IUI - actual dates depend on AF, but should be around 11th +/- day

Love
Misti x


----------



## Damelottie

Hello Misti

I'm waiting for AF too but am thinking I might be around that time too. That would be lovely  

xxx


----------



## madmisti

Hi Emma

Yes it would -let me know 

Misti x


----------



## dottiep

Great idea Felix.  My dates are correct - just heard from Stepan & ET 29th sept.

Tks
Dx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

hi girls good idea for thread-I have no dates I keep pestering Barcelona and the just say no news on a donor yet! 
Hope some of u are in rerofit together 
L x


----------



## winky77

Hello abroadie broads!  

For those of you who have done IVF out in Brno before - is it long or short protocol or a choice?  Of course my FET at LWC in a few weeks time is going to work      but just in case I need to go to Brno for IVF later then I want to block out the dates in my diary now so I don't book client work in....will also help with deciding which dates I can make for our next meet up too! 

Any advice? 

..Dinkyxx


----------



## dottiep

Dinky

When I asked Stepan he said defiitely short for me.....not sure what it's based on tho....maybe email & ask him??

Dx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

I just got an email from one of Stephan's assistants asking if I still wanted my DE appt which is scheduled for April 6th 09...do you think they've been reading the threads?!

Or perhaps it's normal that they double check but seems like funny timing to check so far in advance

Told her I was having tx in UK and would cancel when I was sure I didn't need the appt. Want to wait until after 12 week scan.....you can never be too careful and I don't want to go back 10 months on waiting list....

Odd though don't you think?

Suitcase
x


----------



## Damelottie

Well I've just booked my flight and hotel for Friday 3rd. FET on the 4th and fly back the same day. Got a much cheaper rate for both this time.
I'm not sure how I feel about it this time to be honest. I sort of booked it all at once and just did it - if you know what I mean. Having a wobble about it all at the moment. God - I wish I could find a known donor for shared parenting. That is soooo what I really want to do  . Oh well - all booked now so fingers crossed


----------



## suitcase of dreams

LadyL - sorry you're having a bit of a wobble....you'll be fine 

And just because you haven't got a known donor to do this with now, doesn't mean you won't meet someone who wants to co-parent in the future hun

you take care,
Suitcase
x


----------



## Damelottie

Thanks Suitcase ( thats very very funny - it makes me laugh  ).

I'll be off to The Gingerbread single parents club before the baby is 24 hrs old  .

Felix - when are you off there? Do you have dates yet? I shall miss you Dottie I think


----------



## Damelottie

OOOOOOH Felix - we could be the same day  

I am eating like a bl00dy horse at the moment. Its horrendous how much weight I've put on  

JJ1 - any news yet hun? I really hope you have xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dottiep

LadyL - afraid we will miss each other!
I know exactly what you mean - I'm having a few wobbles at the moment....just trying to stay focussed. 
Great that you & Felix overlap.

Dx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

LadyLottie - All sounds very exciting, and it is so natural for a wobble, you'll be a great mum!

I got an email from BCN today saying keep taking the pill and she will be back in touch next week with instructions.

L x


----------



## Roo67

Oh JJ1 that sounds encouraging - I really hope that you can get going again soon

R xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Ladylottie - am so pleased everything is booked!!!  Its all very exciting - know what you mean about known donor for shared parenting - a friend did offer, how ever it was all getting complicated hence I backed away from the idea.  If I'd had the relationship with him JJ1 has with her donor, I would've been more than happy, however outside influences were getting in the way.... more one of his friends, who I didn't really want knowing my business as knew what her reaction would be....
And its ok if we have the odd wobble - thats what makes us sooo special - I'd be more concerned if we didn't have these wobbles to be honest!!
JJ1 I have absolutely everything crossed for you, I so hope the next stage in your journey happens soon.  You take care, your courage and determination is a credit to you and an inspiration to me.
Take care everyone - have spent most of today in hospital - little brother had an op today so tis been  very emotional - just in case you cant' tell from post!!! LOL  All went well and am now back home for an early night.
Take care love to you all x x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Dottie and Ladylottie, sending you   for your wobbles

JJ1, your email sounds positive, hope you can get started again soon  

Mini, hope your little bro soon recovers from his op  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Damelottie

Mini - darn it. So sorry - forgot to ask about your bro   . Glad he's OK.

Thank you soo much for my   and nice messages   

JJ1 - I hope they get you sorted out very very soon xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Felix42

Mini, hope your little brother is recovering nicely. Big  for you both. 

Dottie & Ladylottie, hope you are both feeling less wobbly. Think of those special FEs waiting for you. What blessed little embies they will be to have the two of you as their mummies 

I'm soooo pleased that I will be overlapping with you.  That will be lovely and a huge help in what still feels a bit of a frightening adventure.  

Suitcase, got to agree that is spooky timing re your contact from Reprofit. Here's keeping everything crossed you can cancel that appointment.  

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Damelottie

Great news indeed - Dibley will be there too


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

They'll be enough of you for a party  

Good luck everyone!

xxx


----------



## newgirlintown

Hi there, a great idea for a thread.... hello to those of you from the Reprofit thread too.
I'm Brno (Reprofit) in Oct - IVF so staying there for ever.... Dinky, Stepan suggested short protocol for me, which I was very happy with, I've done 2 x LP here so felt I needed a change anyway.... and from what I've read, but don't quote me, SP may be better when you're older and I feel very old  

I think the wobbles are all so natural - and just the commitment of booking the flights and hotel etc seems so daunting.... It's a brave thing to do alone, even with great support  we're ALL amazing!!

Anne x


----------



## Damelottie

I want to go right now


----------



## madmisti

So do I Lady Lottie   At least you are booked up and everything!. I am getting finger itch to book my flights  - only £10 all in if I book before tomorrow, but can't really as seems AF can arrive anything from 1 to 4 days after stop BCP, so unless I plan to go to Brno for ages to cover all eventualities ( owo, that is hard to spell!!) just can't predict when I will actually need to be there!

Hope the time passes quickly for you hun.

Commiserations to all you ladies having injections,  bleeds, hot flushes ( or flashes!) etc.

Love and stuff
Misti xx


----------



## Damelottie

Ohh - it is awful waiting for AF so you can get booked  . I was only 5 days late this time so not too much waiting for D-Day


----------



## madmisti

Hi girls

Just to let you know have given in to the itchy finger and booked my flights!! I go out on the 9th October and have booked for 4 nights, so hopefully covered the bases for whenever AF arrives! I am lucky I can be a bit flexible as I am going on from Brno to Austria to stay with a friend ( about 3 hrs on train from Brno), so can go to her whenever I am ready. I will know before I leave whether I will only need to be in Brno for 2 nights or whatever, and can cancel the last 1 or 2 nights in hotel if necessary at no cost. I have booked flight back from Linz in Austria for 20th. Just lucky that this airport is only 30 mins from where my friend lives and Ryan Air also fly there from Stansted. 

The flight out only cost me £10, so if the worst happens and I have to go earlier, I haven't lost much! Flight back is only 10 Euros ( about £ so flights are costing me less than a train to London and back would ( about 40 miles away!!)

The other advantage of going on to my friends' afterwards is that some of the 2ww will be spent there being busy having fun instead of at home agonising!!

LadyLottie - sorry you are having a rough time. Sending   

Love
Misti x


----------



## dottiep

Misti - I know how you feel...needing to have something booked so it feels real.  As you say, for £10 you can always throw the ticket away & rebook.  I'll miss you I'm afraid as have FET on 29th sept and back on 30th.
Good luck with everything.

Dx


----------



## madmisti

Ah - thanks Dottie - sorry our paths won't cross.  Not long to wait for you though 

Wishing you all the best too  
Love
Misti x


----------



## Felix42

Hello, I thought I'd just pop in here to say how easy it is being out in Brno as a single, (in case anyone reading is unsure about this option)! 

Of course I've been seriously blessed by having lots of lovely FF-ers out at the same time including Dottie who settled me in on Day 1. Thanks to all!

There always seem to be one or two FF-ers out here at any given time though and the odd day alone can easily be spent wandering round the castle, the shops or various museums. Brno itself feels very safe and you can buy UK newspapers to distract you if you're sitting on your own in the various lovely cafes.I've never felt uncomfortable here. 

The doctors at Reprofit are also absolutely lovely. Very friendly & reassuring.  

I'd definitely recommend it! 

You're next I think Misti, hope you have a lovely time. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## madmisti

Hi Felix

Thanks for your reassuring post   Feeling less worried about the whole eating out alone thing now.

Lots of    for your 2WW

Love
Misti x


----------



## Felix42

Good to hear it Misti. It really is fine. I'm just about to head into town and do just that. Hmmm, where to choose!

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Roo67

Decisions decisions     

Glad to see on the other thread that you have a friend flying out later this week, great timing to have someone with you whilst you wait for EC and hopefully someone to carry your bags on the way home?!?

R x


----------



## Felix42

Yes, he's going to be over in time for ET (  I get to ET!) and then in time for carrying my bags on way home! I asked him if he could only partly fill his back too, so my overflow could go in there. 

Hope all is well with you Roo. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

felix am     for ET too.  You take care Wishing you all the success you deserve.
    
R x x


----------



## Felix42

Thanks Mini.   for you too. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## winky77

Hello ....thought i would boost the 'single abroadies' thread up the boards again!  With a couple of queries

... on drugs......those who have been to Reprofit ..what's the deal with drugs?  Do Reprofit provide a prescription that we can get in this country or do we have to get drugs shipped from there?  

...on importing donor sperm to Reprofit.....any tips from those that have done that recently?!  

much appreciated...

..Winky


----------



## dottiep

Hi Winky - hope you're ok.
Stepan can either send you the drugs or a prescription that you can then get from Ali - are you planning to do IVF with own eggs or donor??
Not sure on the sperm question...I used the local stuff! 

Dx


----------



## winky77

Hi Dottie....still with own eggs if they play ball again!


----------



## Felix42

Winky, no real tips re importing the sperm, except do it early and chase, chase, chase! Seriously though I'm sure my experience of the sperm not being sent when they said is very unusual and if you ask Stepan to confirm early on that it has arrived all should be fine.  All you need to do is make sure you get the clinic's address right, put Stepan as the contact name and let Stepan know to expect it.  I ordered 4 vials but they only needed one for the IVF.  They seem to be storing it free of charge now but maybe I will incur a minimal charge when I go back.  Not a problem if so.  Everything is cheaper.  

I suppose one other thing - when ordering if you think you will ever want to use the sperm in the UK, check with them whether your chosen donor still has pregnancy slots in the UK as some of them might not.

It's a weird thing and I don't know how other people feel, but I know quite a few of us are using the ESB now and we may use the same donors.  I don't know about everyone else thinks, but at the moment I'd prefer not to know if someone uses the same donor as me.  Others may well feel very differently and of course that's ok but I wonder if people would mind if we don't share any donor details openly on the board for this reason.  If others do want to 'compare notes'  then maybe it could be via pms?  I hope that makes sense and doesn't offend/upset anyone.  It's just something that has been going over in my head and worrying me.

  for your own eggs Winky!!

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## dottiep

Winky - you'll need Puregon (or Gonal F) and Orgalutron - the Pregnyl, Estrofem & Utrogestan he can give you when you get there.

Love
Dx


----------



## winky77

No worries Felix......I am really glad you brought it up as it is a definate possibility particularly with ESB. I am not sure what i think on it at the moment.  I think I am like you and wouldn't want to know when going through TTC - I'd be just comparing myself too much particularly if the donor worked for someone else and not for me!. But I think I'll feel differently if TTC is successful...I'd probably want to know at that stage......but then again that all feels a long way off ! 

Thanks for info re drugs....Dottie too..x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Winky - when I asked Stepan he said he prefers to send a prescription, although I think if you push for it he'll send the actual drugs...I'll probably go the prescription route for the puregon/orgalutran, and then get the rest from Reprofit. I'm assuming they will provide the HCG trigger jab too as I'll already be there by then....

Felix - good point re donors. I think I feel a bit like Winky, I wouldn't necessarily want to know whilst ttc but once I had a child I think I might quite like to know if he/she had any half siblings out there. 

I'm still in two minds about the sperm thing - part of me still thinks I want a known donor and hence I'm thinking about using ESB, part of me thinks that it's not really worth it and I might as well go with the Reprofit sperm. Every time I think I have it clear in my head, I change my mind. Initially I thought I wanted the child to have the option of finding their genetic father. Now I'm wondering if it's worse to say they have that choice but then they discover they can't find them anyway (I suppose I think the chances are higher of that with ESB in Denmark than with LWC in London) - and perhaps it's better that they know they won't be able to find out from the offset. 
Need to do some more thinking on this topic - I can't have any tx until Jan at the earliest anyway so I've time to try and figure it out....

It's so frustrating not being able to plan anything until I get AF back. No idea when that might be, they said up to 6 weeks after the ERPC...and even then my cycles aren't regular so not sure how I'm going to manage the Reprofit thing - might have to go on the pill for a month to be sure of timing - I can't keep messing work around with holiday plans - all so tricky...and so heartbreaking that I came so close to not having to need to go through all this....

Suitcase
x


----------



## Damelottie

Suitcase RE: the sperm issue  . I feel that the problem in this country is that people dont have a choice of whether to be anonymous or not. If you go somewhere where they had a choice, then one could probably more safely assume that the donor will be contactable. Just my thoughts...................................


----------



## Maya7

Hi there 

I was posting on the general IVF thread...wasnt focused on this one (theres so many) ... but glad I found it now before Reprofit tx... I am waiting 4 AF - hopefully tomorrow - and then SP (nothing booked yet so starting to get nervous about everything working to plan.)  I will be in Brno for Ec and ET (if i ever know when that will be!)

I have ordered shipment from ESB and totally agree with not sharing information at this stage ... perhaps later on some tipe of registry could be set up - sort of like the donor sibling registry or maybe that could be the forum so people can actively choose to go there..

If AF plays along I should be in Brno first week in November - anyone else due out around then?

Maya


----------



## Felix42

Oo, Maya I should be there first week of Nov too all being well. Around 6th or 7th. Do hope we coincide! 

I think a registry is a good idea and its one that people need to actively seek out if they want to. I'm still not sure how I'd feel after my baby is born. I know I'd like them to be able to find half siblings if they wanted to but I guess I'd like them to make the decision later themselves. Such a minefield heh?

Suity, completely know what you mean about struggling re ID release vs unknown as I said on 2ww thread. I'm hoping the Mummy, Daddy, Donor book will lend some clues on thinking this through further. 

I'll update the list of when ppl might be heading abroad over the weekend so pls pm me or reply here with current estimates (AFs permitting!) & then we can see if we coincide anywhere. Do so hope so!

Love & hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

I really wish I could co-incide, but earliest I'll be there is late January and that's if AF plays ball and returns in good time after the recent ERPC. I'm finding the waiting VERY hard. I've spent the last 8-9 months going from IUI to IVF to FET without much of a break and now I have all this time my hands I'm hating it. I just want to be able to try again as soon as possible

But enough of my ranting, just got to wait and hope that things sort themselves out soon.....

Back at work this week after 2 weeks sick leave and completely snowed under. A good thing in some ways as it's a distraction, but bad in others because I've gone from watching daytime TV and reading books all day to not even having a minute to think let alone get anything done!

Oh well, better get on with it. Hope you're all doing well
love
Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

suity take it easy hoe thing start to look up.

Well arrived in Barcelona gave my blood, my donors partner in with me they wouldn't let him do it but he was fab,my donor was doing his bit at the time. Then the 3 of us went in for consultation I had my scan lining was 5.5 but there was also a 9 mm ? Cyst or ?fibroid there missed by ARGC! Who also told me on Monday my lining was 3.9mm. 

So I can't have et until I have hysterscopy& drain it/endo biopsies after next AF. Disappointed but half expected ET 2 be delayed. The donors eggs r frozen unfertiized they said with vitrification there is a 97% defrosting rate-instead of give them to someone else so another twist and turn in the 3-4 yr aga! The boys r being fantastic so we drove to Sitges  had some sunshine and heading back tomorrow night instead of as planned/hoped on Mon.
L x


----------



## Roo67

Oh JJ1 - life is never easy is it - I know you half expected not to have ET this cycle but you must be so dissapointed not to be going ahead.

Hope you find out soon if is a cyst/fibroid, i had a couple of cysts along the way that usually disapeared on thier own. 

Roo x


----------



## dottiep

JJ - sorry about the cyst/fibroid hun.  At least they've found it.  Hope you are able to go back for your eggs very soon  

Dx


----------



## Maya7

Sorry JJ - you must be frustrated... You were arriving there on a wave of adrenalin having had a stressful time...take care of yourself so that you can keep strength up for next bit.



Maya


----------



## Betty-Boo

JJ1 -How bloody annoying ARGC clinic did not pick that up!!!
Good that they've frozen the donors egs for you.  Think thats what I'll have to ask Stphan to do for me.
You take care - am so glad you've got the boys with you kepping you strong and taking care of you.
Take care
R x x x x


----------



## Damelottie

Oh JJ1 - another delay for you  . Still - its a step nearer hun  

Same thing happened to me regarding the scans. The consultant at Reprofit measured my lining and also found a fibroid! The scan I'd had done here a few days before had got the lining wrong and hadn't noticed the fibroid  . I don't know what we pay them for sometimes


----------



## suitcase of dreams

JJ - so sorry to hear of the delay. at least you've got frozen eggs to go back for. I'd be asking ARGC for a refund on that particular scan!

Take care, 
Suitcase
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

JJ, sorry that you are unable to go ahead with ET  . Hope you are able to go back and get your eggs soon  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Felix42

Well I've now booked flights & accommodation (well, reserved it anyway). I'll be in Brno again the weekend after next. I can't wait!

I'm hoping to pop over to Vienna for the Klimt exhibition if I can manage it while I'm there. 

Hope everyone else's plans are coming together and that you can go back for those eggs soon JJ. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Wow Felix, glad you are able to go and get your frostie soon  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## dottiep

Felix - great that you can go back for your frostie so soon.  Best of luck hun.

Dx


----------



## lulumead

great news Felix, not long at all.
xx


----------



## Felix42

Thanks Lulu, Dottie and Lou-Ann. I've updated the list on the first page.  Please let me know if anything needs correcting.

JJ, how are you doing hun?

Love and hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## Maya7

Hi Felix - Great that you sorted out your bookings and are all set to go...

As soon as AF puts in an appearance I'll be heading to Brno 9 days later... nothing booked and starting to wonder what price flights to London will be by the time I get to book...Brno flights still fairly reasonable though... do you think I should try and reserve the hotel anyway even though I dont have exact dates yet?  All I need now is a November trade fair!! 

All the best
Maya


----------



## dottiep

Maya - if you google Brno and trade fairs you can see if there is anything going on.
You may be able to reserve the hotel in advance - I think it is gta hotels who have a good cancellation policy -check out their website at www.gtahotels.com

/links


----------



## Felix42

Maya, I'd book a hotel if I was you.check out a site like Gtahotels.com as they have a cancellation policy that's something like no charge if you cancel 4 days before & then 1 night up to 2 days before (but do check the small print beforehand to make sure I'm right on that!). Some others seem to have a simalar thing or maybe a bit of a penalty charge. The other ones I've checked out are otel.com, hotelpronto.com. There's more site ideas on the Czech Rep Accommodation threads (first couple of pages). 

Flights may not be as bad as you think, as when I had to stay longer earlier this month, it was just £45 or so including one check in bag & priority boarding and that was booked about 8 or so days in advance. 

Wishing you lots of  for your trip. 

Love & hugs, Felix

/links


----------



## Damelottie

I got all my money back last month from the GTA website for the hotel.

Maya - How come its CD9 you go? xxxx


----------



## Felix42

I headed on Day 10 last time l had my 2nd scan with Reprofit on Day 11 (1st scan over here). Fingers crossed AF arrives tomorrow for you Maya. Please let me know your dates when you know them. 

Love & hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## Damelottie

I suppose it would be different for different treatments   I was thinking of FET. I wondered how the meds could have worked enough in just 9 days xxxxxxx


----------



## Maya7

Hi

LL - I decided to travel on day 9 as I have to get from Ireland to London to Czech Rep and I wanted to have day 10 scan there.  I've been scanning here during the year and then stressing about maybe missing the flights to London or something delaying me at the last minute...having a bit of time to get my bearings in Brno should be a good thing.. I cant do the last minute travel thing any more - too many times getting on plane as it takes off for my liking!!

I've had a look at Brno accommodation info ... I have a feeling that I'll know today when the bookings should be made for - so will hold off for a few hours yet..

The uncertainty is driving me crazy 

Maya


----------



## Damelottie

Oh I don't blame you at all getting there and chiling out (as much as poss) as your travel plans are more complicated. Its a nice place to relax in I thought


----------



## Maya7

Hi all

As I sort of expected, AF decided to mess with my head...she came yesterday which gives me slight problem with the scans but I am sure something can be sorted out..(!?!)

I booked flights and accommodation so that was a relief to get that bit over with...didnt get the hotel of choice but relieved am not in cardboard box at this stage...(arrive out on 4th nov and back on 12th)

And most importantly, started to stab myself with Puregon this morning so fingers crossed for some serious follicle growth......

Take care
Maya


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

maya delighted that you are underway and have kicked off the cycle
L x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Maya, glad that you have got this cycle underway, good luck  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

Good luck Maya, hope all goes well,

xx


----------



## Maya7

Thanks    am excited by this bit and what a huge step it is... Its going to be much more intense than the IUIs and stronger doses of drugs so hope I do well with that..

Hope I get through the week without my colleagues thinking I'm  

Maya


----------



## lulumead

it is exciting - hope you're on 2ww soon!


----------



## Felix42

Maya, so excited for you! Wishing you lots of  and look forward to meeting you in Brno next week. Are you going on yr own? If you are, I can reassure you that you'll be fine. I had a great time & loved meeting lots of FF-ers and just mooching round the place. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## winky77

Hey Felix....when you have a mo can you add me to the Reprofit list......probably going out 25th Nov ish but will need to confirm when heard back from Stephan! 

Is there a particular hotel those who've been before would recommend or is it pot luck booking at this stage?!?

lol

Winky


----------



## Damelottie

I really liked The Grand. Cheap, clean, very friendly, and easy for restaurants and the clinic.

Book via here - its quick and easy

http://www.gtahotels.com/

/links


----------



## Felix42

I'd agree on the Grand. Failing getting in there the Voronez 1 is near the clinic and just a 10 min tram ride into town. 

Will add you to the list Winky. I bet you'll love it at Reprofit and in Brno    for a BFP at the end of the trip too. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Roo67

Winky - I would reccomend the Grand too ( Have payed differing amounts each time) If staying more than one night then think about booking each night seperately as sometimes you get it cheaper.  worked for me last time, but did have to redo keycard.


Maya - good luck for you trip, as Felix says Brno is a lovely town to mooch about on your own.

Felix - Can't believe you are going out again so soon - hope for a quicker trip for you this time  

Roo xx


----------



## Maya7

Hi Everyone

Winky, If you know approximate dates, i'd say go ahead with the Grand hotel booking as I delayed until I knew dates and didnt get anything at the Grand...you can change without penalty if you give 4 days notice...

I am going over on my own Felix ... was wondering if you'd recommend a trip to Prague in between EC and ET or would you think that its best to avoid travelling then?  I should buy a guide book so that I can at least appear to know something about it ... its been on my visit list for years too...

Dont know whether the Puregon at a higher dose is agreeing with me more than it did before at a low dose but I was in great form today...I had comments about how full of beans I was (honestly - if they suspected!)

All the best
Maya


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I went to Mr Trew today, showed him the pictures from IVI, he said that it is very unlikely to be a fibroid, but maybe a cyst or less likely polyp he took me down to the scanning lady and she scanned and looked at it seems to have grown a bit more, it doesn't have a blood supply, as she could do thermal images so it is isn't a fibroid and some polyps have a blood supply.  So I have to ring the secretary when my period starts, book into the Hammersmith on a Mon or Thurs and have a hysteroscopy.  He'll do a DVD for Spain of the op.  I thought he was going to ask me where I had my monitored scans but he didn't so I didn't feel bad, and will just stick with him for monitoring next time!!

L x


----------



## Roo67

Glad you got your scan today JJ1 - hope you find out what it is ??  and can be removed safely at the hysteroscopy and you can get back to spain to pick up your eggs.

R x


----------



## dottiep

Maya - I went to Prague between EC & ET although just for the day.  The day after EC I felt really sore so left it to the next day.  Buses go early so got a good full day. 

JJ - good that you're getting some answers.

Hi to all
Dx


----------



## madmisti

hi Everyone

Sorry have not been around for a bit - needed to keep my head down during 2ww. Sadly I got a BFN, but I am rolling on again and return to Reprofit for 2nd IUI - which will probably be on 10th november.

I am going out on Friday 7th November so I can have a Day 11 scan there on 8th Will fly home either the 10th or 11th. Does anyone know if it is ok to fly same day as IUI - I know someone who has done this at Reprofit, but not sure myself  

Looks like Felix and Maya will be there the same time, and possibly Lady Lottie?  Would be great to meet up 

Lots of     and   to everyone
lol
misti xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

misti So sorry to hear about your negative but I sincerely hope that your IUI goes well in Reprofit
L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Sorry to hear your news misti      
Take care x x


----------



## Lou-Ann

JJ, hope you find out what 'it' is soon and get it sorted so you can go back over to Spain  

Misti, sorry to read that you got a negative this time  . Glad that you've got your next tx planned - good luck  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Damelottie

Misti, Sorry to hear about the BFN   

I know a few people who have flown home the same day as treatment. I think its just weighing up whether being back in your own home is so important in terms of relaxation,that its less stressful to come straight home iykwim  . I'm planning to fly home the same day. The embies are quite safe I believe and I'd rather get home


----------



## Maya7

Hi Misti

It would be great if we managed to meet up!...  

As to flying after IUIs, I flew from Dublin to London after all mine - same day over and back...People travel overseas for tx all the time and get +ve results ... hope the ET isnt too difficult for me to fly after - think  I have a day in Brno after it though (as long as days dont change too much..

Take care
Maya


----------



## madmisti

Thanks to all for your kindness over my BFN and encouragement for this cycle. Also for advice about flying on day of IUI. If I am sure IUI will be 10th at latest,  I will book to fly home that day. But not sure if may need an extra day in case follies aren't ready - have emailed Stepan to ask what the chances of this are, and he may advise giving myself an extra day just in case!

JJ - sorry to hear of your problem with ?cyst. Really hope it can be sorted so you can go and get your little frosties  

Once have everything booked, will PM those of you who will be out at same time to give you my mobile so hopefully we can hook up!!

Hope everyone is managing to keep warm!!

Lol
misti xx


----------



## winky77

Hey MistiMop....sorry it was a BFN but really glad you've got your next steps sorted out so soon.  Seems like the number of us going to Brno is on the increase....at this rate we'll be forgeting about Stratford for group meetups and all booking into the Grand in Brno instead!!! 

JJ....hope the hystercopy sorts things out of you....can't believe you've got yet another hurdle to get past....really feel for you   

Well.....I managed to get a 'perfect donor' from ESB.....wrigglies only just became available so feel like it is fate!  Have taken the plunge and ordered 3 lots so I spose that means I've made a decision to keep going if nxt IVF doesnt work!  But of course it will work!  Also booked flights and the hotel for Brno.  Heading out 25th thru to 30th November.....MiniMinx had the great idea of coming out at the same time so she can suss out Brno and have a consultation so it's all worked perfectly.  We're on the same flights and have managed to book in the Grand too. Dottie - think you said you'll be there Fri/Sat so the more the merrier!!!!

Another one of my embrassing stories to share with you...why does it always happen to me?!?  Had to phone my bank yesterday as tried to use my credit card to book Brno hotel and website wouldn't accept it.  Turned out a security check had been triggered on my account because of 'unusual activity'.....I had to confirm that YES it was me that had spent several hundred on a purchase from the European Sperm bank in Denmark that morning, and was now trying to spend on a hotel in CR!  I bet they've not had that one very often! 

....Winky


----------



## Lou-Ann

Winky, it could only happen to you. Must admit that it did make me giggle!!        I suppose at least you know that the bank are doing their job.

Glad that you have got your 'perfect' donor sperm sorted out. PMA - you ordered 3 lots so you would have enough for siblings  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## dottiep

Winky - great that you've got everything booked for Brno and got your 'perfect' donor.  Am awaiting AF for exact dates but I don't really vary much from 28/9 days even after all the drugs and tx!  Will keep you posted...

Quick update from me - I've been feeling really nauseous pretty much on a daily basis for the last couple of weeks and a bit of dizziness from time to time.  I just figured it was down the the withdrawal symptoms from the drugs & steroids but I stopped all meds 3 weeks ago now.  I hadn't actually been sick until a couple of days ago but there was a bit of blood    
Decided to go & see my gp yesterday (new practice so new gp).... I told her about what I was doing & she was lovely. She even suggested she do an hcg test...just to be sure!  I did say I'd done 'several' and had a period!  She has arranged to retest my thyroid antibodies and a whole host of other things.  I really just want to know that all is ok for me to have tx at the end of the month.... Am relieved coz you never know how our gp's are going to react.

Have a houseful this weekend so keeping busy...

Hope everyone is ok..

Dottie
x


----------



## Felix42

Dottie, sorry to hear that you've been feeling rough. Hope it didn't spoil New York too much. Its particular cruel to have preg type symptoms 

Hope you feel lots better soon & can get a date in your diary for next treatment.  

Love & hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## winky77

Hey Dottie.....how awful you've been feeling rough.  Glad your new GP is being supportive and hopefully you'll get to the bottom of it soon.  Really hoping we'll overlap in Brno ! 

...Winky


----------



## Maya7

How are you getting along on 2ww Rose?...hope you are managing to keep sane or enjoying being  !!

Hope  your GP sorts things out for you Dottie and you find out what is going on with those symptoms...take care of yourself in the meantime..

I had my 6 day scan yesterday...I would have liked more follicles but will see how I get along in next few days..I leave on Tuesday morning and getting very excited about the next bit  ..

Hope everyone else is doing ok?

Maya


----------



## madmisti

Poor you Dottie - sounds rough. Your new GP sounds lovely though - hope she gets to the bottom  of why you aren't feeling well soon, and it is something simple, and easy to sort out - and nothing that affects your TTC plans  


Winky - thanks for laugh over your bank's phone call     Sorry won't meet you in Brno but wishing you lots of luck     

I think I am losing my brain cells at a rate of knots ( or can i blame it on the clomiphene please?) as I keep doing ridiculously silly things - like putting tissues in the fridge    I was watching a sky + recording of Dancing on Ice - the live tour and could see the silhouettes of judges in the background. Couldn't work out if they were actual people so I paused it to see if they were moving  - yeah, that's REALLY going to help!! 

If I do ever have a baby, sure I'd  be the one who leaves it in a shop or on a  bus or something!!

Hope you all having nice weekend
Lol
Misti xx


----------



## Maya7

Mmmm Misti ... I was wondering about why you had poured your cat into the cereal bowl on your signature/profile photo ?! ... 

Maya


----------



## madmisti

Hey Maya


Ha - ha - it is not a cereal bowl - look closely, he is on the scales!! He weighed exactly 1kg at 10 weeks old ( he has just turned one). Mind you, I have been tempted to put him on a plate or in a bowl sometimes - he is so scrummy I could eat him!!  And he has just jumped up to give me  a purry kiss - ahhh! Just one of my 3 gorgeous fur babies ( 2 cats and a dog) who keep me going. 


Try not to worry about number of follies - it is quality that counts!!! And also don't want too many follies as risk of over stimulation.

This journey is SO hard with all the waiting between the various stages, worrying about folly numbers, lining etc. I haven't done IVF yet, and can only imagine how tough it is, especially as this is your first. Sending you lots of     and  . 

Looking forward to meeting you next weekend 

Take care
love
misti xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Dottie, sorry that you are not feeling well at the moment    Hope your GP sorts it out for you soon  

Maya, hope that you get a few more follies between now and Tues 

Hope everyone else is doing okay  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Felix42

I'm planning a weekend break to Copenhagen in January to find out a bit more about the heritage on the male side of my future baby(!) and I wondered if anyone was interested in coming along? I'm thinking of the middle weekend (Fri 16-Sun/Mon 18/19).  Anyway, please give me a shout if you're interested.

Maya, wishing you lots of   for your follies.  

Love & hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Dottie - sorry you've been feeling so under the weather recently. Hope you get things sorted out, great that your GP is so supportive. 

Felix - I'd love to come to Copenhagen with you (it's a great city - have been many times with work) but I'm so unsure of my timings at the moment until AF comes back that I can't say for sure one way or another. But keep me posted on your plans/dates and if I can come along I will...can always book some last minute flights....

Hope everyone else is doing OK. I'm a bit out of touch at the moment - rather deliberately I think. For the past 12 months I've thought about nothing but ttc and I think I need a bit of a break. So I'm still reading, and very much still thinking about you all, but am posting a bit less and trying to have some FF free days to get things back in proportion a bit. But I hope you're all doing OK whereever you are in the process,

Suitcase
x


----------



## Felix42

Suity, do hope you can come along.   I've now booked and am going to be in Copenhagen Fri 16th Jan to Mon 19th Jan, staying at the Kong Frederik hotel.  Very excited!  Brno has got me started on this travel thing.   

Anyone else fancy joining me (or hopefully us!)?

I don't blame you having a few FF free days Suity.  This is an all consuming business and it's good to take a break, especially after what you've been through. 

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Aw Felix would've loved to have come with you - unfortunately am duty then... bugger!
Have a lovely time x


----------



## Felix42

Thanks Mini & sorry to hear you're working then. 
Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Maya7

Hi Felix

I think its a great idea for a trip ... especially for the ESBites ... Its unlikely I'd be able to afford it though...but I am buying lotto tickets each week now so if my numbers come up I'd love to join you!
Planning the trip could help distract you during your upcoming 2ww...

Suity - I think you are wise to take things easy and then get refocused on how you want to proceed...Be gentle with yourself and give yourself time to heal.

I'm off for another scan tomorrow.  I have two weeks off work so can go for the scan without scrambling about for excuses and am relieved about that.  Work has been so stressful without any added pressures..  Hopefully follicles will have developed since friday and lining behaves...Am feeling   so hope I have good reason to...

Looking forward to Brno and tx and meeting up with other FFs this week ....

 Maya


----------



## dottiep

Maya - best of luck for your scan tomorrow...hope follies and lining are behaving  
When do you fly out?

Felix - not sure I can do that weekend although it would be lovely,  It's my birthday on the sunday so will be doing something in London.  By the way...... when do you fly back out for your Frostie

Well it's about 3 and a half weeks until I go back for another tx.... am hoping I can get all my blood tests done before I start all the meds again.....I feel I have deja vu!!!

Dx


----------



## madmisti

Maya  - good luck for scan tomorrow - good to hear you are  


Dottie - it is my birthday on the Saturday of that weekend - Jan 17th - so our birthdays are only a day apart  Good luck with getting all tests done -  time will fly by hopefully and you will be on 2WW wait before you know it   Hope you are feeling better

Suity - so sorry you have had such a hard time - it's good that you are 'listening' to your body and soul and doing what you need to get through.   

Love
Misti xx


----------



## winky77

Felix....I've been having the same thought as I've never been to Denmark!  I'd been thinking I might go a bit later on when defo preggers but why wait!? The dates in January work for me!  I'd definately be up for a trip out there if the ££s are not too high!!!    Presume you've booked Easyjet from Stansted?  Which times? Prob cheaper for me to do that and get EJ down from Ed as direct flights from Ed are £160 each way.  Do you want to PM me website etc where you booked hotel thru? 

How exciting !!!! 

...Winky    

ps....Mini! ....can't you swap shifts and come too!?!??!


----------



## winky77

so then there were two.....Have seized the moment and booked flights from Stansted to Copenhagen !  I love being impulsive !!  Am fairly sure it won't clash with poss treatment dates if I have to go back to Brno for frosties.....but of course I shouldn't think like that .......hopefully I will be taking a 6-7 week bean to learn about its heritage! 

who else is coming?!? 

..Winky   xxx


----------



## Felix42

Fantastic news Winky!! 

I'm hoping to take a bean too. 
  

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

I won't book flights etc yet as it might clash with tx for me, but as soon as AF comes back and I can work out timings a bit better, then I'll definitely be coming along if I'm not in Brno...I've lots of Air Miles so hoping I can book with those - there are lots of flights to Copenhagen so shouldn't be too difficult, especially in January which is not peak season to visit!

Will have to ask my colleagues there for some good restaurant recommendations etc

Suitcase
x


----------



## Felix42

That's brilliant Suity. I got my flight thru BA £150 return. Will be good to have the inside gen on restaurants etc too. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

So so gutted can't come then.... Have a lovely time girlies!!  So so jealous!  WE'll have to do it again, money allowing
R x x


----------



## Roo67

Although I don't have any links with Denmark, I am looking to go away around that time (obviously treatment dependent) so may join you ladies if I may.
I went there when I was about 5 -all I can remember was wearing a green jumper on the ferry over there, staying in my aunties apartment and a little of Tivoli gardens and legoland, so would be good to revisit.

R xx


----------



## Felix42

Roo, that would be great if you could come! Probably won't be going to legoland this time tho 

Mini, sorry to hear you're not able to come this time but I'm sure we'll go back (with babies in tow next time maybe  )

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Maya7

Hi there

Have had the day from hell today... on way to scan this morning, an articulated lorry slammed into the back of my car and sent me spinning across the dual carriageway...I spun across two lanes and ended up facing the oncoming traffic on the hard shoulder/verge...The car had to be towed away but I got out unhurt - V shaky though... hope this doesnt affect the tx in any way  ... I was so lucky I didnt hit any other traffic as I spun across the road...it was a miracle I wasnt hurt... I am a firm believer that we shape our own fate but am convinced that someone must have been looking out for me today...am bag of nerves now after sorting out police, scan at clinic and insurance company today...Just need to work out how I can medicate and travel tomorrow early in the morning  ...oh and how to stop crying..

Maya


----------



## lulumead

Maya, that all sounds horrible and very very scary.  Maybe have a cry, eat some nice food, have a bath and rest - you're bound to be in shock.

sending you lots of       

xx


----------



## dottiep

Maya - poor you.  the crying is part of the shock honey. I'm sure at this stage in your treatment you will be absolutely fine.
Look after yourself and have an early night.

Hugs
Dottie
x


----------



## Damelottie

OMG Maya     .
Just try and relax as much as possible tonight - that adrenalin will be going beserk all round your body  . How horribly scary. Let us know how you are later  .
No reason that it should affect treatment at this stage. Have you got somebody with you?

Emma x


----------



## Felix42

Maya, you poor poor thing. What a frightening experience and thank goodness you are ok. Sounds like the narrowest of escapes. Good job you have a nice break coming up. You can just chill out tomorrow once you're there. Hope you get a restful night & try to chill out.     for what you've been through. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Maya, you poor thing!!  You must've been shaking like a leaf!!!
I know last week a child ran out in front of my car and I had to slam the breaks on... was only doing about 20 thank god, but that did shake me up!
You take care hope all goes well with the insurance company x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

oh my gosh Maya- so relieved to hear that you escaped unscathed it must have been terryifing

L x


----------



## Maya7

Hi there

Am calming down a bit...just needed a cry really...my sister wanted me to come with her and spend the night but I am off early tomorrow and need to pack.  Thought I would have whole day to do that...

Didnt want to tell wider family/friends as they might have wanted to put me off my 'holiday' and would have been answering questions all day ... a friend who is my IVF expert came to pick me up and drive me to clinic ... she then had to take her 1yr old to the doctor while I went to try an sort out problem with my prescription and give statement to insurance company...

I have decided that I have been spared today as I have another miracle waiting for me!  ...

Honestly, every time I went for treatment this year there was some major hassle to distract me...fingers xd for eventfree travels tomorrow.  If you hear Stanstead has closed down you'll know its just because I have arrived and want to get my flight from there!!?!

Maya


----------



## dottiep

Good luck with your trip honey.  Hope all goes well for you.  Big hugs   

Dx


----------



## Felix42

Yep definitely sounds like you've been spared for a greater miracle Maya.  for a safe and uneventful journey tomorrow. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Maya - so sorry to hear about your terrible day. Sounds like you had a very luck escape - you must have a guardian angel looking out for you
Hope all goes well for you tomorrow

take care,
Suitcase
x


----------



## Roo67

Maya -   , what a terrible experience - glad you are unhurt, all the very best for an uneventful journey tomorrow and you can have a relaxing calm and come back with a little miracle (or 2) of your own.



I turned on the news this morning - first article about an RTA where 2 ppl killed. BIL of a girl at work and his girlfriend.

2nd article - man and his dog knocked over and killed - best mate of one of my patients.

Not a good day for my ward.

roo x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Maya, what an awful day you've had     . Hope your trip to Brno tomorrow goes okay and you soon have your little miracle(s) on board      

Take care  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

I don't listen to/watch the news any more - I made a conscious decision some time ago that it just made me sad hearing about all the awful things that happen, so now I don't bother 
I buy the papers on Sat/Sunday because not so much news then, more interesting articles etc, but otherwise I avoid news - too depressing...

I know it's a bit head in the sand but it works for me  

Suitcase
x


----------



## Felix42

Goodness Roo, what a horrible day. It must have been a very sombre day at work. My heart goes out to those relatives & friends. Puts it all into perspective. 
Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## cherrycherry

Hello ladies,

I tentatively, (cos I'm shy!), joined this site a while ago but haven't posted much; though I have been on two chats, which have been great!   It's over a week since I was last on here.  Since that time I've been supporting some people who I care about, with their problems, and I've had to be strong for them, so I've not wanted to come on here because if I'd got an upsetting answer,to a question I want to ask, I might not have been able to hide my feelings from them and be properly there for them.  I can't talk to either of them about my hopes to conceive, because I've known for years they strongly disapprove of unmarried mothers, so it seems highly doubtful they'd be sympathetic!  

Basically, I'm still at the stage of considering my options, (after a fair bit of "homework"), ) but at 42, I know my chances of conceiving with my own eggs must be extremely low, so I'm interested in the idea of having IVF through egg donation, as well as sperm donation, overseas.  And the Czech republic, appeals to me much more than the other options for a great variety of reasons such as price, and ethnic background of the donors sounding similar to my own, but most importantly at this stage, because it sounds like it would be a lot easier for me to travel around there than for me to travel to Spain or Greece or the Ukraine etc. (Travelling is a huge issue/fearful thing for for me! I don't drive, taxis make me extremely nervous, and, in fact I find it so nerve-racking to travel that I haven't had a holiday for 15 years!  I've only been overseas, briefly, a few times in my life, and never to Spain or Southern Europe).

However, I sent off for a brochure from a place called Prague Beauty, and in that it said in that that it's ilegal in Czech law to treat an unmarried woman with both donor eggs and donor sperm.  Please can someone tell me if this is actually true, (as I think some clinics represent guidelines as actual laws?), and if so, how strictly is this checked up on and enforced?  Does having a partner, even if you've legally never tied the knot, count as married?  

I know this could be a sensitive subject and don't want to put anyone on the spot, so if anyone would like to pm me over this, please feel free.

Lots of     and     to everyone,

from Cherry Cherry xx


----------



## Felix42

Cherry cherry, welcome.  I don't think we've spoken before.  The thing about treatment with donor eggs and donor sperm for unmarried would be mothers being illegal in the Czech Republic is absolute rubbish.  Quite a few of us have had just that and there's definitely no such ruling.  The Czech Republic is a great place for treatment and if you're nervous about cars and taxis, it would be entirely possible to avoid them in Brno if that's where you end up going.  I'd certainly recommend it - Reprofit in Brno is a great clinic and lovely doctors.  Really good success rates too. 

Look forward to getting to know you better but wanted to dash this message off first to reassure you on the treatment for singles side of thing.  Czech Republic and certainly Reprofit are very singles friendly.

Sorry to hear that people you care for having problems.  That must be very difficult when you have your concerns and dreams too. 

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Cherrycherry
I've also taken my own donor to Spain and doing DE's there and being unmarried is not an issue either.
L x


----------



## winky77

oh Maya.....have just caught up on your posting about the horrible accident....what a trauma to go thru...all I can say is that someone must have been definately looking out for you and saving you for your important next steps on the TTC journey!  I hope you had a safer trip out to Brno and are now all settled in! 

Cherrycherry.....I'd echo what Felix and JJ say.......never heard of any discrimination against singlies in fact only heard enormously positive stories about the Czech Republic.  It sounds like you've had quite a challenging ride leading up to your decision to TTC but good for you for taking steps to get what you want. 

I have a fairly urgent question for the experienced Brno babes and IVF experts...again !!  Stepan has given me a prescription for Gonal-F, Orgalatron and Pregnyl.  These are totally different drugs to what I've use before so am I right in thinking Gonal-F is equivalent to Buseralin; Orgalatron equivalent to Prognova and Pregnyl the trigger injection?!  I'm trying to get them mail order from Ali at Fazeleys and they can do all put the Pregnyl....something about not having the license for this one.  Has anyone else had this issue?  did you get pregnyl in the UK?  

Also, suddenly occured to me that I need syringes!?!  With LWC I was given a bag with all this stuff.  Have some left but not enough. Where did you guys get your syringes from? 

Help appreciated!! 

..Winky


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Winky

Gonal F is same as Puregon. Orgalutran is to stop you ovulating early. Pregnyl is as you said, the trigger injection. Assume you are on short protocol so you won't be down regging and therefore no buseralin needed

Orgalutran comes in its own pre packed syringe so no need for any needles etc for that. Puregon is the pen one - it should come with the needles as well I'd have thought - ask Ali....if not and you're desparate, I think I've got quite a few hanging around here - let me know if you want me to post them to you....

Can't help re the pregnyl and lack of licence I'm afraid. 

Hope you get it sorted  
Suitcase
x


----------



## Felix42

Di, presumably you'll already be in Brno when you need to do trigger shot and it'll probably be better to get it there anyway as you need to keep that one refrigerated. 

Re syringes, Gonal F is a pen type thing like Puregon and I would have thought you could buy over the counter for the drawing up/mixing needles and injecting ones.  Roo, can you help with sizes/type of syringes?

Hope that helps Winky!
Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## winky77

Cheers Suitcase, Felix and CEM for your advice, 

I will be doing the trigger injection in the UK as only flying to Brno the day before EC.  I'll be London the day before I fly as delivering a workshop  (can't cancel it....need the money!!) but means it works out quite well for then getting flight from Stansted. Stepan has agreed to this but I will probably need to have a scan on the monday in London - am hoping LWC can fit me in early morning if that is the case!  

CEM - thanks for the info re. Fazeleys.  Was your prescription for Pregnyl a UK one?  I think the problem is to do with what can and cannot be prescribed on a European prescription.  Good advice about the needles tho....I will ask Stepan what I need and then get those from Ali too. 


..Winky


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Gonal F comes in a pen and is easyto do, if you google the company even have a video how to do it- I used to make my donors partner watch it before doing it! I have had it on my second cycle- if you buy it from the Serono the manufacturer it is much cheaper than even ALi and he will admit to this- check out the 'why to get cheaper IVF drugs on the main IVF thread'- I saved £3K by getting directly. Preganyl lives in the fridge and it kept in the fridge I have always been told to take it straight home it is cheap though I have had 10,000 (2 amps)and 15,000 units (3 amps)before, so it is only a couple of needles and syringes I am sure that Ali can give them to you, or else even your practice nurse as you have no other mixing to do. It sounds like you are on the short protocol and the Orgalutran is like cetrotide to stop the LH going up and you having premature ovulation. Also you can get sharps bins and needles and syringes for free on chemists where you have the international needle exchange symbol on the door (see the link for it) - they also take them back in for disposal aimed at drug users and harm minimisation programms-
http://www.exchangesupplies.org/needle_exchange_supplies/nex_sign/pictures/pictures_intro.html
Again if not your gp/practice nurse may help as they give them to diabetic pts.
I always used to say to the pharmacist 'It's for my IVF I'm not a drug user I promise'. ARGC are now charging £10 for sharps bins as they say the disposable charges have gone up! a bit of cheel when you are paying at least £12k a cycle.

Best of luck xx

I had some good news today my wonderful donor gave me 16 eggs, so I think she got all the good luck and prayers from friends this time, I can have them next time!! my usual donor co-ordinator (who isn't a great communicator) was off sick so another helped out my donor's partner rang them this morning, I had rung last night! (but it had been 11 days) it is very exciting , she has produced more than I have in 5 cycles of IVF myself!! I also have a date for my hysteroscopy 17 Nov so then one AF afterwards and I can they start getting ready for ET !! all being well

Maya hope you had a safe trip
and soon home with your embryos on board

L xx

/links


----------



## Damelottie

BRILLIANT NEWS JJ1


----------



## Felix42

Oo JJ, that's fatastic news!!  

Dinky, hope you can get sorted out with the needles and pregnyl.  

Maya, hope you've arrived safely and are now chilling out nicely. 

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## dottiep

JJ - great news on your eggs and that you have dates all lined up!  

Winky - I think all the others have answered yr questions....I asked Ali for Pregnyl once and he was happy to supply but it needs to stay refrigerated or in cool bag (imagine you have one from LWC?).  It's not very expensive anyway.

Dx


----------



## Roo67

Winky - I have some needles and syringes at home so will bring some with me on Thursday, hope you manage to get sorted out with your drugs.

JJ1 - woooohoooo that fab news, hope the hysteroscopy goes according to plan and then it will be all systems go.

Maya - hope you had an uneventful journey and are settling in

I've just had an email from Stepan offering me Feb or march 2009 is that ok ?? so have replied saying Jan/Feb is best for me. Not sure if that will be fresh donor eggs or frozen embies. (still waiting for meds !!! so hope they arrive before then   )

Roo x


----------



## Sima

JJJ1 - Excellent news on the eggs.     That's a good number. 

Dinky - I hope you manage to sort out all of the drugs.  

Maya - So sorry to hear about your accident yesterday.   I hope you are feeling better today.  I hope you had a safe and uneventful trip to Czech this morning.  I look forward to hearing how you get on.

Sima x


----------



## lulumead

Brilliant news JJ1...hope you get going soon.  yipppeeeeeee


xx


----------



## madmisti

Great news re eggs JJ!

Maya - so sorry to hear of your terrible accident - how terrifying that must have been. Thank goodness it didn't happen after your ET! Glad you were unhurt - a miracle I'm sure - apart from being shocked. Hope all went well with journey to Brno and look forward to seeing you there  


Roo - can't believe you had so much bad news on your ward in one day - sometimes this world seems a very cruel place  

Love to all
misti xx


----------



## Maya7

Hi there

Internet not working yesterday... am in brno and had orgulatron jab waiting for me in hotel...uneventful journey over thankfully just a bit of turbulance to keep me focused...

Had scan this morning and lining looking good and looks like 5 follies...hopefully eggs will be good quality...fingers crossed..

JJ1 excellent news for your egg count ... that will keep you happy until you get sorted ..

Winky ... I think you have your questions answered by the experts  ...hope you get prescription sorted - privately if need be 

Ill PM those in Brno now that I can access the contact numbers from the internet...should have put them on my phone..

Hope everyone else doing well
Take care 

Maya


----------



## Felix42

Maya, so good to hear you're settled in & have 5 follies! Looking forward to meeting you soon. Oo, hope I don't get turbulence too - I'm a nervous flyer. Bet you were glad to touch down in the circumstances!
Love & hugs! Felix xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

JJ, great news re the eggs  

Winky, hope you manage to get the drugs sorted out  

Maya, glad that you had a safe trip to Brno. Good news about your scan too. Hope tx goes smoothly for you  

Good luck to all others getting ready for tx abroad too  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Maya7

Thanx Lou-Ann and to everyone for messages of support - it really does make a big difference  

19 degrees and dry today - if that helps Misti and Felix with the packing!

I didnt really do any thinking about brno - apart from the obvious - so having loads of fun trying to find my way around from my out of the way pension to the Centre without any local language ...getting on wrong buses  - paying for some and not others! - glad at least to have found way back before dark ... hope to rest tomorrow before turning into adrenelin junkie!!

Am really glad things are looking positive for you, Roo with a date in February...in fact, looks like a lot of activity coming up in the next while for quite a few...

Take care
Maya


----------



## Betty-Boo

Maya all the best,
Safe journey to Misti and Felix!
JJ1 - what fantastc news!!!  Hey it's all go on here....
Winky you set yet??
Take care x x x


----------



## madmisti

Maya - glad you arrived safely after bumpy trip- last thing you needed after trauma of the day before! 5 follies is excellent - hope you get a lovely mature egg from each  

Felix - have a safe journey out tomorrow - I will be following on friday 

I had some fantastic news this morning - I won £250 in the Guide Dogs Lottery. I NEVER win anything, so completely shocked. That pays for this IUI plus some of travel & accommodation costs    Hoping this is a good sign!!

Looking forward to some warmer weather in Brno ( thanks for the tips from those out there) - it is so blimmin cold here  

Love to all
Misti xx


----------



## dottiep

Maya - glad you arrived safely and good luck with your ec. 

Misti - I never win anything either! Well done 

Dx


----------



## Maya7

Well done Misti ... hope you bought Euromillion and lottery tickets too... 

I am at the stage of preparing myself for sucess ... preparing myself for questions such as how many embys to put back .. if anyone wants to share their story on this...

Maya


----------



## Damelottie

Hello Maya  

100% I don't want to have twins as a singly mum. I feel much happier now I've made that decision. Lovely people would tell me that I'd cope, but I honestly want to do more than just cope iykwim  . I had 2 embies put back last time and was very unahppy with that decision as my 2ww continued. So it will def be 1 for me next time. I've read quite a lot on the subject and don't feel that I'm reducing my odds of success necessarily by doing so. 
I love the idea of twins - I really do. But I don't feel its right for me  . Good luck with your thoughts and decisions


----------



## Maya7

Thanks LL.

I totally agree with you on the twins scenario ... had I a partner with me I would love that option.  However, in my real world I want to be able to provide well for my child... although I do think how good it would be to have a sibling to connect to...

I have said I will transfer up to 2 if available ... three worries me as I would not be able for triplets ... I have a friend who is now pregnant through IVF and she transferred 3 and is now pregnant with 1.  I have been offered ICSI and that will help to determine the quality of the eggs...loads of choices presenting themselves at this point - am glad I bought and read the Fertility for Dummies book.  

Take care
Maya


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I hope ur gd luck continues misti-
Felix&maya hope you both come back with be news on board!

I wanted 3 back but I can't get any dr I'm or Spain to agree-thought there would b a perk of being 40, but my link my won't sustain if all implanted my mc rates are much higher than the norm but so r my implantation chances. I think I could cope with twins, but ideally would only want one but could cope with triplets. I want to b able to have the time and money to give it a gd and loving home&upbringing but triplets wood be impossible- saying that j have come across a single mother with 6 under 6 Inc a set of triplets inc an older disable child one-she got loads of state help though


----------



## lulumead

Hi Felix and Maya

Hope you are both doing good and all goes well.  Maya not sure when your treatment is but hope you are both on the 2WW very soon.

xx


----------



## kylecat

JJ1 - fab news about your egg donor - what an excellent number, that's amazing!  

Felix - I expect you are on your way but good luck for your trip out to Brno - it seems to have come around so quickly!

Winky - lots of luck for your IVF in Brno later this month. I have got everything crossed for you - fingers, toes, everything!    

Hello to any others heading abroad for treatment at the moment - I am sorry but I have lost track of this thread a little!  

Love
Kylecat xxx


----------



## dottiep

Felix - hope I've not missed you hun??  Really hope this is the one for you  

Maya - Reprofit do ICSI as a matter of course from what I gather.
I had 3 put back on my first IVF with own eggs as was 42 at the time....was terrified of having twins but cons said she'd never had a case of twins from someone my age (I doubt they'd even had a singleton from someone my age with own eggs to be honest!!).  I spent my 2ww in abject fear but it was a bfn anyway (one of many!).
I have since chilled out about it a bit & quite like the idea of two - I would definitely struggle to cope but I've come around to thinking that the benefits of the child having a sibling would outweigh the difficulties initially (I reckon the first couple of years must be the hardest).  If my child/children don't have a father then it would be good for them to have each other - particularly I think when I'm not around anymore.  I know how close I have become to my brother & sister since my mum died & my father lives abroad.  Just my thoughts..... I do tend to swing from day to day though!


----------



## madmisti

Lou - big dilemna - hope when the time is right, all will be clear!

It IS hard to imagine coping alone with twins - a married friend of mine had them and struggled. But I reckon any of us on here have shown we have the courage and guts to be doing what we are to have a baby despite no man in our lives, so believe any one of us would manage - struggle yes, but still do a fine job  

Well, I am off tomorrow. No internet while there so will be back on here early next week.Dreading the 2WW - last time i went on from brno to stay with a friend in Austria for a few days, and was really busy when i got back, then had an FF lady to stay  a few days, so didn't have much time to think about the 2WW. This time, there are no distractions, except work!

Good luck to all those travelling out soon!

Looking forward to meeting a few FFers there  

Love
misti xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Sending loads of luck to Felix, Maya and Misti. Hope your tx's go smoothly in Brno and    that you all come back with precious sticky cargo on board 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Maya7

Hi Everyone

Thanks for sharing on the ETs ... am weighing up options there...I did say initially I wouldnt put back 3 but should just sit tight until I know how many eggs - if any - I get... 

Met up with Felix earlier to chill for a bit so that was good   ... all set now for tomorrow and E.C.

All the best
Maya


----------



## newgirlintown

Hi All, 
I'm heading back here form the Oct Reprofit thread, sadly I got my BFN a few days ago.

I'd like to echo the thoughts of others and wish those of you in, or about to go to, Brno now the best of luck and    for great sticky vibes!

Dottie, your comments about the possibility of twins really struck a cord and make complete sense to me. Thank you. It's not something I've given alot of thought to, partly because I think I'd just count myself so lucky to be pregnant and worry about anything else as it arises. I'm very emu-like... head in the sand.

Was thinking to go to DE now and emailed Stepan about this, but he sees no reason not to try with my own eggs again so I'm thinking I might go ahead in about Feb (thinking about time off work) and then, if that fails, DE thereafter. I'll be 42 in Feb so have failed miserably to get pregnant by 40 which was my target!  Have been fairly OK about this fail up until today. Was concentrating on trying to decide what to do next but have just spoken to my b****y mother who is full of tact, sympathy and understanding and said 'so that's it then'. I said no, I'll try again and she asked why? Why? I couldn't believe it... so much for thinking I was coping well. 

Anyway - that's my moan for today.

Anne x


----------



## dottiep

Hi Anne

Other people can be so tactless at times can't they?  I think mothers have a special training......maybe we'll be like that with our children one day  

Glad to hear you have next steps organised (always helps I think) and you're having another go with own eggs.
If you are considering moving on to DE, then best to get yourself on the waiting list for DE at Reprofit as it's around 10/11 months now from waht I gather.  I hope that doesn't sound negative (   that your next tx has a bfp) but I was a bit caught out by how long the list had grown.

Dx


----------



## DitzyDoo

Hi All

I've been posting on the reprofit thread.
I am flying out tomorrow for my 2nd IUI. Wish me luck 

i will be meeting up with Misti which will be nice, we both have our IUI's on Monday at 12. Wouldn't that be funny if we both got our BFP's.

I'm wishing everyone else good luck whereever you are on your journies.

Take care all
Joe
xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

anne so sorry to hear about your BFN- and your mothers tact!! people just don't understand, b ut why don't they say nothing !!

Joe and MIsti good luck with your IUI's- nice to have have company

l x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Anne, sorry to hear you got a bfn this time, and that your mom has been tactless and unsympathetic  . Good that you are planning your next tx steps though. 

Joe and Misti, good luck for your IUI's tomorrow  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## dottiep

Joe & Misti - best of luck for you both tomorrow    

Dottie
x


----------



## newgirlintown

Hi,

Thank you all for your comments and support..... 

Joe and Misti, best wishes for your IUI's tomorrow! Lots of    

Wondered if I could run something by you, you might think it's a bit off the wall   I'm trying to think about when to go to Reprofit again for IVF and was, as we do  , checking out various websites yesterday and came across one that talked about biorhythms and being in-tune with your body. I then checked out mine and the beginning of Feb seems to be a good plan! However, as I haven't got AF yet it would mean taking the BCP for about 40 days to ensure the timing is right... what do you think? I'll check with my GP but just wondered if you think it's either a completely mad idea, or whether 40 days is extreme? Straws and clutching spring to mind... I seem to lie in bed counting days and timings rather than sheep these days  

Anne x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Anne,

I don't think there is necessarily an issue with taking BCP to control timing - maybe have a word with Stepan and see if 40 days is OK....I know lots of people take it for a month or so to make it easier to plan travel etc for IVF/IUI. I'll probably do the same myself - just to make it easier to book holiday from work etc. Usually it's a month I think, so an extra 10 days isn't all that much....and why not? Anything to increase your chances I say!!

Suitcase
x

PS good luck to all of you out there at the moment - I'm so out of touch, but I do hope it's all going well....


----------



## lulumead

good luck Joe and Misti.
xx


----------



## Felix42

Lots of   to Misti & Maya for your IUIs today. 

Maya, wishing you & yr embies continuing   

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Maya7

Hi there

Glad you got the precious cargo home Felix...Lots of   for next 2 weeks

My embies looking excellent Im told - obviously take after their goodlooking donor then 

All set for ET tomorrow afternoon ...

Best of luck to Misti and Joe for IUIs today...hopefully see you both in the chill out room later  

Love
Maya


----------



## lulumead

Good luck for tomorrow Maya and hope all went well with the IUI's today.
xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Misti and Joe, hope that your IUI's have gone smoothly today      

Maya, good luck for tomorrow  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## dottiep

Misti & Joe - hope all went well today - welcome to 2WW

Maya - best of luck for tomorrow

Dx


----------



## Sima

Hi Joe and Misti - I hope it all went well for you today.  I trust you are feeling relaxed and ready to start the 2ww.     I wish you all the best.

Maya - how are you feeling today?  I am glad the embies are looking good.  Good luck with everything tomorrow.  

We are going to have a busy 2WW thread over the coming weeks.  How exciting!!


----------



## DitzyDoo

Thanks girls, IUI went well and am now PUPO  
Am back home now and very tired.

Was really lovely to meet misty and Maya.
Maya good luck for tomorrow's ET, and go an relax in the tea room 

Misty well only 1 week, 6 days, 20 hours , 3 minuets until test date.  

Felix good luck to you too.  

Well I'm off to bed.
Night all
Joe
xx


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck Joe


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

good luck ladies
PUPO
L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

All the best to those just embarking on the 2WW       x x


----------



## Maya7

Hi everyone

Everything went well yesterday with ET... I was so excited I turned up early ... I couldnt wait to have the embryos where they should be... have to say the staff at the clinic are lovely and that is so important in such stressful situations...

Am now PUPO ... feeling excited and positive.  

I expect there is a lot of activity on the 2ww thread...having met Felix, misty and joe, hope to catch up with you there ..

love
Maya


----------



## Betty-Boo

Congrats Maya - take care of you and your precious cargo x x x


----------



## madmisti

Thank you for all the good wishes - means so much  

All went well for me - had 2 good follicles. Only bad news is that I have a cyst so if I do need further treatment, could be an issue. But, of course iIwon't because this is the one!!

Was REALLY lovely to meet Felix, Maya and Joe - first time I have been out at same time as other 'singlies' and was so much nicer -much more sociable. Thanks to Felix for showing me the new places - especially the tea house   Have posted to you allint eh reprofit nov/Dec thread.


So, now on 2WW. Will probably keep my head down a bit and not post much, but will be thinking of you all  

Love and luck to all
Misti xx


----------



## lulumead

good luck Misti and Maya
xx


----------



## DitzyDoo

Maya glad you've got your embies back where they belong.  Was lovely to meet you.

Misty how are things with you? hope all is well.  

Well day 5 of 2ww and for some reason I'm feeling more positve than last month, have no idea why .

Take care all.

Joe
xx


----------



## winky77

Hello Jo, Misti, Maya and Felix.....hope those Reprofit beans are bedding in!! 

Well I'm flying out there on the 25th thru 30th but might have to extend as AF has not quite turned up yet!  After having a clockwork 27 day cycle for years just when I've booked flights and the hotel my body decides to play tricks on me.  Today is cd29 and where the heck is witch hiding?!?!  Feels like she's on way (aka me being a moody cow with a headache!) but nothing yet! 

Luckily it won't be too much of a problem to extend my trip by a few days if I have to.  But wanted to fly home with mini and Dottie and have a girly FF party on the plane! 

Oh well.....am now going to jump up and down in white pants and see what happens.....

...Winky


----------



## dottiep

Winky - if one of your neighbours has a kiddy trampoline in their garden that might help!!  
It is weird though.....almost like 'she' knows.  I have a religious 28 day cycle and was late too.  
The plane party won't be the same without you!
Dx


----------



## winky77

Hurrah .....the witch finally turned up .....3 days late.....that has not happened before in 20 years of periods.....(actually realised that it is 20 years this month since I started my periods....how many tampons and pads is that then?!?!?) 

So will email Reprofit but defo looks like I'll have to stay out a few extra days!...probably thru until the 2nd Dec.  I will still go out on the 25th as planned.  At least I'll save a bit by having the last scan in Brno rather than up here!  

Looking forward to first injection tomorrow........not !!  

Weird thing happened today.....I decided to advertise for a lodger.....not sure if I will take one or not but just thought that if I find someone nice it's an option.  I did this last winter and it worked out quite well.  Well given that I'm heading out to Czech next week found it weird that my one reply today is from a Czech girl!  And she works as an au pair/nanny!  And she sent me some reference material from her agency which is in Brno??!?  So i got all this info about her abilities with children ....almost like she knew what the future scenario might be! I will meet her but bit worried by fact she has just left the family she came over to work with due to irreconcilable differences, and is looking for other work so not sure how she'd pay the rent!  Will keep you posted!  

lol....

...Winky


----------



## Lou-Ann

Winky, that does all sound a little wierd re the lodger - maybe it's a sign!! Glad that AF has turned up and you can plan your next tx, wishing you loads of luck.

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hey winky glad af has turned up!  Always the way!  Mines actually behaving this month - although it was last month it didn't and ended up canceling my IVF - bugger!!
Am looking forward to coming out to Czech - next time we meet it'll be in Stanstead!!  How exciting!
Take care and put your feet up x x
Good luck to all those who have just received the magic beans from Brno x x x


----------



## kylecat

Wow, this thread is busy!!!  

Winky - the lodger thing is a bit wierd, but it sounds like she'd be a great nanny!   I think that it is a very good sign! Its great that there is a gang of you going out there, it will be great to have company. Good Luck with the first injection tommorrow. Here's hoping you don't need to do any more injections in dodgy restaurant toilets!!!

Mini - good news that AF is behaving, sounds like you'll be well on your way soon!  

Dottie - not sure when you are heading out to Brno, but I want to wish you lots and lots of luck!  

I hope we can all meet up soon, I miss you guys!

Kylecat xxx


----------



## dottiep

Winky - great news that the witch has arrived - at least you know your dates now.  Agree with the others that the lodger/nanny thing should be taken as a good sign  
I think it's a bank hol tomorrow in Czech Rep so you might not get an answer - although knowing Stepan you might!
Also, they don't charge you for the scans in Reprofit!!

Mini - don't think we've actually met (??) so look forward to seeing you in Brno

Katie - hope you are ok hun?  FYI - I go back out to Brno in 2 weeks time for tx number 8!!!

Hope all are well?

Dottie
x


----------



## Maya7

Good luck to all those heading out to Brno      ... maybe we'll cross over on 2ww but if not   we'll catch up on B&B ..

Take care
Maya


----------



## Betty-Boo

Dottie - don't think we have met yet - haven't managed to get to any of the meet ups as yet... Looking forward to exploring Brno though and having a break.  Not having treatment this time round though.
Take care everyone - safe journey to those going soon and looking forward to meeting those who will be out there same time as me and winky!!  Should be good!!
All the best to those on the 2WW too x x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls
Wow an exiting time in Czech - wishing you all success.

I had a hysteroscopy went well back home 2 hrs later-mr Trew is a lovely man.no polyps,cysts or fibroids it was the ashermans scarring that had created a 'net' and fluid collected behind, so he cut through that and said I should be good for 3 months to cycle. Showed me pics seeing him tues will have report for Spain.

My donors partner fab as always came to anaesthetic room,took me back to the ward now cleaning my lounge and making dinner. 
I also got 5 numbers on lotto so paid for my hysterscopy!

L x


----------



## Maya7

Hi Everyone

JJ, I'm sure you're relieved that everything went well...Great news about the lottery too!  I need to check my own numbers for Saturday's game now...

Had a not great day today.  Back at work after 2 weeks... was so nervous driving in to work.  things looking bad there and I felt a bit weird in the afternoon - felt faint and lightheaded. (had big bowl of porridge and out for lunch so was well fed today) I ended up leaving my courtesy car at work and getting a colleague to drive me home.  I'm only day 6 and this cant be a pg symptom.  Am hoping its not stress-related... maybe I've turned crazy by 2ww madness? 

Hope everyone else doing ok?
Maya


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Maya take care, being nervous and protective is natural- I remember being on a bus and a woman swung into me as we flew round the corner, I was about 5 weeks pregnant and my first reaction was 'my baby'.  I remember having periods of light headedness after the drugs- remember to drink plenty as well, dehydration and ohss can still happen, particulalry if it is a positive!  Implantation takes place in the next few days so body would experience differences.  If you don't feel well enough don't go into work that day.

Good Luck
L x

L x


----------



## winky77

Hi abroadies! 

The good thing is that changing the flights is not too much of a problem either. I've extended my time in Brno with AF not playing ball and I am now out there from 25th Nov to 2nd Dec.....just cost £20 for booking change fee.  As I can now have my second scan out in Brno it means I won't have to pay for that separately up here so actually saved £75 from that anyway! It all counts ! 

lol to all 

..Winky


----------



## DitzyDoo

Hi all
Hope everyone is well.
Maya dizziness is good!! fingers crossed 

Well I am offically going insane on this 2ww, it;s a nightmare, but I kinda dont want it to end and i can still live in my dream world where I am pregnant.

Take care all
Joe
xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

JJ, glad that your hysteroscopy went well  

Maya, hope you are feeling a little better today    

Cem, what a good price for a flight to Brno. Fingers crossed you won't be needing it 

Winky, good that you were able to alter your flights too  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Maya7

Joe - I l know what you mean...am feeling a bit loopy now at day 7... Not feeling so lightheaded/nauseous today and trying to drink as much water as possible...a few people have commented that i'm looking very pale but theyre putting it down to shock after the accident...

Hope others are doing ok?
Lots of love
Maya


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

JJ1 glad hysteroscopy went ok.  Congrats on lottery, I could do with a stroke of luck like that!  x


----------



## Felix42

Maya, good to hear you took yourself home yesterday when you were feeling faint.    that it is a positive sign.  

JJ, great to hear about your op and that you are good to go for another few months.     that you can go back for your eggies soon!

Joe, sorry to hear you are suffering with the   wait!  Not too much longer and   for a positive outcome.

Hope preparations are going well for those due to travel out soon - Dottie, Winky, LadyL and Mini.  Wish I could join you.  I LOVE Brno and the friends I've met there.  

Love and hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## madmisti

Hi everyone

Still keeping a low profile but wanted to pop in and say hi to you all.

Maya - glad you are feeling a bit better - not surprising you were  nervous driving in after your terrifying accident. Hope you get through the next 7 days or so without too much trauma and torture.  

Felix - how you doing hun - will PM you. 

Joe - still with you on 2WW madness -will PM you too 

JJ - good news on hysteroscopy result - and lottery win! Good luck with your treatments ahead!

Winky and Cem - glad you got cheap flights/changed flights ok.

Good luck to all those preparing to go out for treatments.   

And lots of baby dust to all those on 2WW, like me!Why is it when you have a fortnights' holiday it seems to go in a  flash, but 2WW feels like a year?!!


Love
Misti xx


----------



## DitzyDoo

Felix are you testing tomorrow? Good Luck honey.


----------



## winky77

Quick question as laptop battery about to die!!  Does anyone recommend a good accupuncturist out in Brno......just thinking it might be good to arrange some sessions before and after ET ! 

lol..winky


----------



## winky77

Another quick question....have just plugged myself in now....well the laptop not me! 

Am trying to work out cost I'll have to pay at Reprofit nxt wk.....and which credit card can take it! 

Have a price list (which I think is before the prices went up so hoping they'll honour it !)  As I already have sorted out the wriggles and drugs, I am thinking it is just IVF cycle at 1100E plus ICSI at 350E if necess plus Embyos Freezing at 160E if get a good crop.  There is something called Embryo Transfer Set at 100E on the list and MESE/TESE at 600E - don't know what either of these are.  Can anyone whose been thru IVF at Reprofit shed any light on it?  Don't want any shocks of £££s I wasn't expecting ! 

Ta v much....

ps....posted on IVF thread about the weird co-incidence that I interviewed a prospective lodger last night and she is an au pair from Brno !!!! oooo eeeee ooooo!!  Good omen hopefully!


----------



## Maya7

Hi Winky

I dont know what some of the extra bits are - I did IVF and just needed the IVF cycle (you have the currrent price right) and the ICSI.  If you are using frozen sperm, ICSI will improve chances and I would definiately recommend it.  I needed some extra drugs but if you have all yours there shouldnt be a surprise there.. sorry I dont know about the oher bits...

Best of luck
Maya


----------



## madmisti

Hi all

Just to let you all know looks like a BFN for me as AF arrived today - 5 days early - VERY unusual.

Winky - I haven't had IVF at Reprofit so others will be more informed, but I am fairly sure you will have to pay for the Embryo Transfer Set. I think the MESE/TESE is a technique for getting sperm from men with problems, so you shouldn't  need that!! 

Weird that prospective lodger is from Brno - as you say, hopfully a good omen!

Take care everyone
Love
Misti x


----------



## lulumead

sorry to hear that Misti...have you tested to make sure?
xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Misti I'm so sorry that it wasn't your time this month
Take care hub 
L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Misit - take care honey sorry it didn't happen this time for you x x x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Misti, sorry that it hasn't worked for you this time  
Thinking of you....

Lou-Ann x


----------



## dottiep

Misti - so sorry honey that this wasn't your time.    Hope you're ok.

Winky - The TESE is a boy thing so you won't need that!  I don't think I paid for the embryo set either - just the IVF/ICSI.
I have acupuncture with Helana - her email address is
                                        [email protected]
I normally go to her clinic but I believe she has done some sessions actually at Reprofit.  

Dx


----------



## Damelottie

Oh I'm so so sorry Misti


----------



## Felix42

Winky, Helena came to do my acu post transfer but I think that was because it was outside her normal hours - a Saturday. It cost double because of it being a Sunday, but it felt like being a VIP having my acupuncturist waiting for me. 
Like bringing your personal hair dresser with you .... or something. 

Misti   but good to hear you're planning ahead. 
Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## madmisti

Thank you all for the sympathy - much appreciated.

Things are weird though - bleeding stopped - nothing all last night or today. Sure I am not pregnant but a bit confused   If no more bleeding over w/e I will go for HCG on Monday, just to be sure.


Take care all  
Love
Misti x


----------



## Felix42

Oo, that sounds like it could be promising Misti!     

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Damelottie

Oooh Misti - not over yet then hun by the sound of it


----------



## DitzyDoo

Fingers crossed for impantation bleed Misty, sounds good to me


----------



## dottiep

Misti - hope it was implantation..... fingers crossed for monday

Dx


----------



## Sima

Misti - fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Felix42

Winky, Dottie and Mini, do try and check out this gorgeous place - Chajovna Tea Rooms. It has the perfect chill out rooms (lying about on cushions in your stockinged feet) and the loveliest tea going. (I recommend Datta Masala.) Have a look at the set of pics, 2nd down on the Gallery page. My favourite and I think Maya, Misti and Joe's is the Moroccan room.

The Contact section shows a map but basically it is just up and to the left from Svobody Nam, at the bottom of Dominikanske Nam. VEC from the main Reprofit board introduced me to it and it is just gorgeous.

http://translate.google.co.uk/translate?hl=en&sl=cs&u=http://www.chajovna.cz/&sa=X&oi=translate&resnum=3&ct=result&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dchajovna%2Bbrno%26hl%3Den%26rlz%3D1T4GZEZ_en-GBGB259GB262

Love and hugs, Felix xx

/links


----------



## Betty-Boo

Ooo thanks felix - am even more excited now!!!!
R x


----------



## Felix42

I'm sure you'll love it Mini.  Look forward to hearing about your trip at the meet up. 

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## dottiep

Looks lovely Felix - tks.
Enjoy your weekend.

Dx


----------



## dottiep

Winky/Mini - when do you fly out?

Dottie
x


----------



## madmisti

Thanks for all your positive vibes ladies  

Still no more bleeding but HPT today was -ve. Will do another tomorrow and have HCG Monday, but 99.9% sure it will be BFN ( think I dare not hope to be honest) Been a bit of a rollercoaster!

I am with Felix on the Tea Room - best find in Brno I reckon! Great place to go and chill out, chat - could go on your own and read etc. Maya and I were both wondering about starting one of our own - her in Ireland, me on the South Coast  

All the best to everyone out there or due to go soon, and lots of    to al those on 2WW, especially LadyLottie, Maya and Joe   

Will update when I have news!
Love
Misti x


----------



## dottiep

Misti     Hope you are ok?  This is indeed a rollercoaster of a ride we have all chosen to take.  Will check out the tea rooms next weekend.

D


----------



## Maya7

Hi there

Can I suggest the Honeybush tea?   Its for pregnant women ... and you know what?  I think it worked for me!!!!!!!  Ok, there was also the IVF programme with ICSI and the amazing Marek and also the meditation download lent to me , not to mention all the support and  ... but that honeybush tea could have been the secret ingredient (as distinct from the magic ingredient!)...I tested early (3 p-sticks) all positive so will confirm with blood test...but am excited/terrified/calm all at the same time.  

Lots of love
Maya


----------



## dottiep

Maya - Yippee!!  I think 3 pee sticks is conclusive!     
Congratulations honey  
Mine's a bucketful of honeybush tea next weekend!

Dottie
xx


----------



## DitzyDoo

Maya
WELL DONE    , thats fab news, did you have any symptoms??
So pleased for you.
Joe
xx


----------



## newgirlintown

Misti - I'm sorry  it's tough... I'm thinking of you.

Maya - hey! Fantastic!! Well done to you - top tip about the tea, I'll check it out next time....

Just posted on the Czech board but thought I'd do it here too - was just checking t'internet for cost of drugs at mo. and found link that as of Nov 3rd EU prescriptions can be dispensed here subject to the pharmacists discretion; companies lie ADS may still not do it but the more local type ones may.

http://www.rpsgb.org/pdfs/dispeeawissprescript.pdf

If the link doesn't work, google the Royal Pharmaceutical Society of GB.

Regards,
Anne x

/links


----------



## madmisti

Congratulations Maya - had a feeling you would get BFP!! Just wish I had had the honeybush tea now 

Love
Misti x


----------



## madmisti

Well - blood test today confirmed BFN  

Going for one more IUI before Xmas, and would then move on to IVF next year.

Take care all
Love
Misti x


----------



## lulumead

really sorry, big  

xx


----------



## Maya7

Am so sorry it didnt work this time, Misti... for what its worth I think another go at IUI is a good decision.  I think its good to explore the less intrusive protocol first before you need to up the game.  I had three IUIs; one unmedicated, one clomid and one puregon so I had some experience of how I reacted to the drugs (although much lower doses than for IVF) before I went on to IVF...

Keep positive!
Take care
Maya


----------



## madmisti

Thanks guys!

Maya - thanks for support of another IUI. Stepan originally said have 2 or 3, and by having this third I am not delaying IVF as would not have moved on to that until next year anyway. I have read that doing successive IUI's is good, so think this is the right decision.

Good luck with blood test  

Take care
Love
Misti


----------



## Felix42

Misti, really sorry that the blood test confirmed your HPT.   Great you're getting another IUI in before Christmas. 
You'll be getting a Ryanair Frequent Flyer badge at this rate! 
Love and hugs to all the abroadies! Felix xx


----------



## dottiep

Misti - sorry your blood test confirmed your suspicions.  There's always an element of hope I know.  Sending you   .  Good that you can have one more try pre Xmas and yes I've heard successive iui's are recommended.#


Felix - I think I have ryanair airmiles and loyalty points for the grand too - although you probably qualify more than most for the latter  

Well I had lining scan today an all good - 11.6mm and triple layer so started the utrogestan today (sleepy times ahead!) and all good to go on friday.  Winky/Mini - see you there.

dottie
xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Dottie really hope that this is the one
L x


----------



## DitzyDoo

Hiya
Misty have PMed you  

dottie your lining sounds good.xx

Well today is my offical test date, but not testing till Wednesday as I'm sure Af is about to start any min.

Take care all
Joe
xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Misti, so sorry that it didn't work for you this time  . Good that you have got the next step planned for before xmas 

Dottie, glad all is good with the lining,   that this is the one for you  

Wishing all our ladies out in Brno this week loads of luck  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

Good lining Dottie...hope all goes well out in Brno for you all...are some of you crossing over? I lose track...
xx


----------



## Damelottie

Hope you're wrong Joe


----------



## winky77

ooooo.....lots to catch up on!  

Misti....am gutted for you....but really glad you have a plan B already in place. 

Maya.....excellent news ....I am taking that as a good omen .....with us both being the same age I am hoping Reprofit can deliver on IVF for me too ! 

Joe....keeping everything crossed for you still  

Felix and Dottie...thanks for the tips on Teahouses and Accupuncture !  I've emailed the accupuncturist now so hope to hear from her to get that booked in.  I've kept forgetting about it! 

Dottie.....glad you are good to go.....really looking forward to seeing you on friday....dinner somewhere?!

I am so excited now.......I'm already down in London - came down yesterday as I was running a workshop today.  Have managed to catch up with quite a few friends and my cousin so I've had a bit of fun and distraction from the ovary twinges!  

Scan on Saturday at GCRM was positive - lining was at 9.5mm after 5 days of stimms and between 5 and 8 follies on each side.  Am bit worried about the fibroid I still have tho.....it's not grown in last 6 months but having had 3 negatives I do start to wonder if it's having an effect.  Will be interesting to get a second opinion in Brno when I have my second scan on Wednesday. 

I am getting really excited now.....feel like I am going on holiday.....which I kind of am with a bit of treatment thrown in!  Not much different really.....had to do my bikini line, buy mini toiletries and arrange for the cats to be fed.....like any other holiday really! 

Mini......see you at the airport   ....have forgotten my camera so if you bring one can I get copies?!?.....

...Winky


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck Winky   

I know what you mean about the fibroid. Reprofit found a small one that I didn't know I had. Stepan commented on it this time too. He just said he 'doesn't like them'. I didn't geta a chance to ask him anything else as I didn't get to have any time with him. Let me know what they say to you about it will you? I'm wondering if I should get it treated if I get another BFN, or if they aren't really that much of a problem. I've no idea what treatment for them is though  

Big hugs


----------



## winky77

Hi LL,

Congrats on being PUPO!!!  Yes I will ask Stepan and let you know.  I did actually have a very large fibroid removed early last year as it was causing horrendous painful periods and also I was told it would affect me getting pregnant.  There are different options on removal which really dependant on the type of fibroid and where it is located. They can grow on the inside and outside of the womb, can be on stalks or embedded more into the wall.  I had a hysterscopic resection....vaginal procedure under GA where it was cut away bit by bit.  Had no pain afterwards and very quick recovery (but then I do tend to bounce back from these kind of things!)  Worse thing was having to sign a consent form for a hysterectomy if there had been bleeding they couldn't stop.  As I was going under the anaesthetic I was still going on about the fact I wanted to have kids!  My gynae didn't feel this other fibroid was an issue so left it there so I will be pretty gutted if I need to have more surgery (mostly cos I'll have to go private or end up waiting months that I can't afford to wait from an age point of view!) .  LWC were keen for me to get it removed when I had my first consultation but that it wasn't essential. I got a second opinion  at GCRM and they were less concerned so as it was only a year since the previous surgery I decided to go ahead without removing it.  Women get preggers all the time with fibroids after all!  It is only now that I am starting to wonder about it again.

...Winky


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

winky, mini  and dottie best of luck with your trip- and  treatment (hope the fibroid behaves!!)
L x


----------



## Damelottie

Thanks Winky - thats great. Both Marek and Stepan said it was small and didn't seem overly concerned but it was the first I knew about it  . I'm with you totally on the waiting to get it sorted if needed. Haven't really got time to be bu**ering about on NHS lists  
I wondered if there was any meds that could be used to get rid of them but its surgery right? xxxxxx


----------



## madmisti

Well ladies - I am feeling much better as I have  a pro-active plan of action now.   Am going back out for third and final IUI before Xmas. Fly out on 4th, scan on 5th and IUI on 6th - fly home same day. OTD will be 20th Dec, so am hoping for the best Xmas present ever!

Dottie - great lining! Lots of   and   to you


Winky and Mini - hope you had a good journey, Mini - sure you will love Brno and Reprofit - enjoy. Winky - good luck with it all   

Lottie - try not to worry about fibroid. I have one to but was told it should not be a problem for conception. You are going to get your BFP and all such worries will be forgotten! 

All the best to everyone else preparing for or having treatment   

Love
Misti x


----------



## Maya7

Hi there

Apart from getting excited about my own situation, am now feeling the excitement building up for the next group outing to Brno!!! ... sending lots of       to everyone heading out   Needless to say I am extremely pleased with the tx - Marek is magical and Stepan pretty special so you will be well looked after.. 

I  have to admit the past couple of nights I didnt get much sleep...after sensing a bit of disapproval on Reprofit thread about testing early, I started to get a) upset and b) stressed - so seeing my GP today made me feel much better...bloods wont be back from lab until Fri but he did another urine test (5th in total!!) and its very definitely positive...I have referral letter to hospital...

Someone had asked me earlier if I had any symptoms...I didnt really except some nausea and light headedness but I think it was progesterone rather than anything else... have had a lot of stresses at work but have been pulling back ... counting days until I can get 10 days off at Christmas and sleep!!

Lots of love
Maya


----------



## DitzyDoo

Hi all
BFN for me, af arrived right on time this afternoon, exactly the same time as last month.I am gutted because was actually thinking I might be.
But on the bright side I saved £10 by waiting  

I have already emailed stepan to go to IVF in January, if my af arives to scheduled I should be going out again around the 28th January, pity the clinic is closed for 3 weeks cos I could have gone on my cycle before but they are closed. Ho Hum!

Good luck to all those about to travel and those that are PUPO.

Maya hope the Bloods test show fab levels.

Misty
Hoping you get the best Xmas present ever.

Love
Joe
xx


----------



## Damelottie

Oh Joe hun. I am sorry - was so hoping you would say something different  

Maya - all sounding brilliant to me hun   . Some threads on FF are a little renowned for upsetting people hun. DON'T LET ANYTHING SPOIL YOUR SPECIAL TIME    . PM me if there is anything particular you want to say.

LL xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Joe so sorry to hear that you had a negative result- but good that you have a plan b, Take care hun

LL- How is the madness on the 2ww going?

Maya- Enjoy your pregnancy and don't let others spoil your time.  I have never tested early as I like to live the dream as long as possible of being PUPO and I have never got AF early, but can see why some people do but I do think it is hard when they test v early and get a negative as it is v stressful for them emotional and can give up hope . PM the board mods if they are 'bullying' you.

I had my OPA review from the  op my donors partner came with me, so should be good to go in Jan, I have all my prescriptions, I asked for a viagra suppository prescription  but he couldn't give it to me, only tablets as they are available in the UK, but my donors partner phoned the USA pharmacy and they are going to send them over no hassle and no prescription we just said that we wanted a repeat.  I also asked if I should stim with my own eggs and freeze them in case I need to use a surrogate in the future but he said no.  I've been feeling tearful today, my donors partner has been so nice to me, but he is back at home for another week now.

L x

L x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Joe, sorry that it hasn't worked for you this time    

JJ, glad that all is okay and you are good to go in January  

Hope everyone else is okay  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## dottiep

Joe - sorry about your bfn hun     Glad that you have already planned next steps - I always find this helps.  Do give yourself some 'you' time over the next few days.

JJ -    I'm having lots of tearful days at the moment.  Hoping it's just the meds!  Good that it all looks set for jan,

Dx


----------



## Sima

Misti - sorry to hear about your BFN.    Glad to see you are being proactive.  One more shot before Christmas has got to be a good way to see out the year.  Good luck for the next one  

Joe - sorry to hear about your BFN.    Good to see you are already to think about the next one.  It looks like Jan/Feb is going to be a busy couple of months for us girls.

Dottie - good lining.  When do you head out to Brno?

Winky - good lining too and the follies.   Things are coming along nicely.  I am keeping my fingers crossed for you and the fibroid.  It would be good to get a second opinion.  I have always been told that if the fibroids aren't too large and they do not impact on the inside of the uterus then it should be ok to leave them.  Perhaps you should get the fibroid measured again and then find out the exact location of the broid.  I have lots of little fibroids which I have been told are all outside the uterus.  They don't cause me many problems but they did make it harder when they were trying to scan my ovaries.

Mini - I hope you had a good journey today.

Sima xx


----------



## Felix42

Joe, so sorry that it didn't work this time hunny. 
Great you have plans.   for the next go!

Winky & Dottie, keeping everything crossed for you both.
So jealous not to be coming with you. 

Misti, that's so great you're all set to go again. Here's hoping that this is it for you & we have you all pregnant by Christmas!

Mini, hope you have a lovely time in Brno too. 

Maya, good to hear you've got your bloods done. Please don't worry. Testing early won't make any difference to the result. Try and relax with it. 
Must be very hard tho hunny. Thinking of you. 

JJ, hope you're doing ok too.  Not too much longer now.  
Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## lulumead

sorry to hear your news joe.   x

hope everyone else on here is doing ok.
x


----------



## madmisti

Thanks for your good wishes ladies  

Just wondering if anyone is clever enough to do a table of when and where people are going as it is hard to keep track. Would do it myself but no idea how  

Love and luck to all

Misti x


----------



## DitzyDoo

Thanks for the good wishes. xx

Well I'm all booked for my IVF, Stepan has given me my treatment plan, will go on BCP to make sure that af arrvies on time, should start stimms on 19th Jan with EC around 30th Jan.
Have booked flights and hotel already   flying out on 27th Jan and back on the 4th Feb. Am staying at the grand.

Roll on 2009  

Love
joe
xx


----------



## Damelottie

Well done Joe   

Do you start the meds on CD1? xxx


----------



## DitzyDoo

Ladylottie, no I start on day 2. 
It's been a few years since my last ICSI so couldn't remember anything


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck lovely


----------



## Felix42

Misti, I've got a listing on page 1 of the whens/wheres. Is that ok? I know I need to do a few updates tho & will do over the next couple of days. 
I've not done it in table form as they are impossible to view on a mobile & I suspect its not just me who accesses the site abroad via mobiles. 
Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## winky77

hello peeps....

Greetings from the Bluebird bar/restaurant just near to Reprofit!  I am hanging out here whilst MiniMinx has her consultation.  Great banana milkshakes and free wifi!  We've also been hanging out with RubyTuesday who had Reprofit twins 9 months ago and has left them at home with her partner whilst she pops over for their sibling frosties!! She's in the clinic going the deed right now! 

EC is going to be saturday so the plan is to go to Vienna for the day tomorrow.  Dottie....we'll be back in time for dinner with you!!  Looking forward to seeing you!  

LL - Stepan didn't make a big deal about my fibroid at the consultation/scan yesterday.  He was pleased with the follicles (about 10 or so biggish ones yesterday) and my lining is about 20tog duvet strength again!.....His biggest issue was how many I'd want to put back and he kept pointing at the 1966 part of my DOB and saying this is the biggest problem!!  Good job I'm not too sensitive!  Now if he'd have mentioned my weight that would have been another issue altogether!!! 

All in all I am feeling really relaxed about things.....in a surreal, serene, other worldy kind of way!?!?!  

lol to all 

..Winky


----------



## Chowy

Hi Winky

Glad everything is going to plan out there for you.  Enjoy Vienna tomorrow, remember only bring the good looking men home for me  

Say hi to the others and good luck.

Takre care

Chowy


----------



## madmisti

Thanks Felix - that's great  

Joe - great you have everything sorted for IVF in January - it will come pretty quick waht with Christmas and new Year etc. Sure this will be the one for you!!

Winky - fantastic news on lining and follies. Sounds like you are enjoying yourself! Good luck for EC on Saturday, and enjoy Vienna tomorrow. Is it very cold over there at the moment?

Mini - hope you are enjoying Brno and your consultation went well  

Hope I haven't missed anyone!

Love
Misti x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Joe, glad that you have got your next tx sorted out, it'll be here before you know it  

Winky, everything sounds good for your tx - good lining and lots of follies. Good luck, hope everything goes well. Enjoy your day in Vienna tomorrow.

Mini, hope that your consultation has gone well today. Hope you enjoy Vienna too  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## dottiep

Mini - hope the consultation went well?

Winky - how many are you thinking  Big, big decision.... Follies sound good
enjoy Vienna and I'll see you tomorrow.

Have to pack tonight but feeling very lazy!  Maybe throw something in a case in the morning!

Dottie
xx


----------



## Maya7

Hi everyone

Dottie - good luck with the packing...I must admit I probably was a bit too strict on the packing bit..I was very conscious of travelling solo and I packed v light - mainly underwear for a week...I left behind book and toiletries in Brno and checked in my tiny bag on wheels. Its surprising how many times you have to lug bags up and down plane stairs etc. (not to mention storing it on plane) and I thought the fee was worth it for piece of mind... just a thought...

Also, although the place I stayed was too far out to recommend, it had microwave and very modern/clinical bathroom so I crashed and put myself under bedrest for almost a whole day before travelling back and doing absolutely nothing for another couple of days...Everyone is different though and I have very high boredom threshold!!

Hope Winky and Mini are enjoying Brno ... I was too focused on the tx I didnt really relax enough to explore properly...Felix was a great guide though as she was very into getting to know the sights...We took a lovely walk to the castle with Misti - didnt get to the mummified monks though?!!?!

Enjoy the trip...maybe there are some xmas markets out there now?

Take care .... loads of      
Maya


----------



## dottiep

Thanks all for your good wishes.
I feel a bit odd actually. I was up early as couldn't sleep so must be a bit excited? I do feel a bit flat though. Having had 7 tx in the last 12 months and this is my 4th trip to Brno I have lost a bit of my pma. Feel a bit like I'm just going through the motions. Have been listening to zita west to try & find some positivity.
Hopefully I'll feel a bit better when I arrive.

Take care all

Dottie
x


----------



## Damelottie

Funnily enough Dottie I was only thinking of you last night - and wondering how you kept up the PMA. You've certaintly had a rollercoaster of a year and you have done so well. 
Wishing you all the best     . Personally I wouldn't worry too much about the PMA. If it was that simple there wouldn't need to be a FF site  . Nice to have it because it makes you feel better in yourself, but I don't believe it affects the outcome. I fel like I was just going through the motions this time. Our minds protect us in all kinds of ways   

Just go and enjoy the Hot Chocolate and food and fit the treatment in around that . Take the pressure off it and yourself if you can  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dottiep

Thanks Em...  XXX


----------



## Maya7

Hi Dottie

Its hard to maintain the momentum after such a tough year of tx.  Dont worry about the PMA - you may not think you have it but it was there when you booked your ticket and it will be there when you get to Brno even if it is tempered a bit by the rollercoaster year you've had ...

Best of luck  
Maya


----------



## Lou-Ann

Dottie, hope that you have arrived safely in Brno and met up with Winky and Mini. Wishing you loads of luck,   that this is the one for you  

Winky, wishing you loads of luck for EC tomorrow  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Good luck all of you out there at the moment. Wish I was there with you. Feel very detached from the whole process at the moment - maybe thats a good thing in some ways. Fingers crossed for lots of BFPs in the next couple of weeks. Get back home tomorrow so will catch up properly with all the news then. love Suitcase x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hope you had a lovely holiday Suity and a safe trip home - I think it is good to have a change of scenary and a break from TTC and  FF, makes us see there is life elsewhere as well!
L x


----------



## winky77

Greetings from the Bar Tripoli in Brno!!  Tis the new telly tubbies here.....Winky, Dottie and Mini  !! 

All has gone well this morning.....Dottie has two superblasts on board.  I've got 9 eggs hopefully getting jiggy jiggy with my model Danish sperm as we speak!!  

I have been lucky again and have bounced back as if I've had nothing done!  Got dressed before I was supposed to cos I was bored  !!!  Think it was all just too exciting having someone as gorgeous as Marek hanging out between my thighs.....even if I was comotose at the time !!  Hope he doesn't read FF !!    

Been in newly discovered tea rooms all morning and now Dottie has joined us for a pig out lunch!  

Hope everyone else is having fun weekends! 

..Winky, Minxy and Dottie  xxxxx


----------



## Damelottie

All sounding amazing ladies    

Marek IS sensational isn't it? I asked for him again this time but I didn't get him  

Enjoy lunch!!


----------



## Chowy

Good Luck to you all out there at the mo girls.

Take care and try and behave yourselves  

Chowy


----------



## Lou-Ann

Everything sounds like it's going well out in Brno at the mo  

Dottie, good news about the 'superblasts'.   that these snuggle in for the long haul    

Winky, hope your eggs are enjoying their 'jig' with the Danish sperm and you get great embies  

Hope you have all had a lovely lunch  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## kylecat

Wow, all sounding great out there in Brno! I would love to see a photo of this Marek - is there one on the reprofit website? If there is I'm checking it out NOW!  

Congrats Dottie on those two blastocysts - that's amazing and it sounds like you've got a great chance this time round!  

Winky - you are superhuman!   Do you remember when we met for lunch the day after we'd had our EC's? There I was bent double in awful pain and you were totally fine and in great spirits! Sounds like you've coped just as well this time round - hope that Danish sperm is getting romantic as we speak with your lovely eggs!  

Mini - hope you are well too and your consultation went well?

Love to all
Kylecat xxx


----------



## Felix42

Hmmm, I wonder if we all should have been a bit more specific in our dreams and have said more than I want to conceive my baby in an exotic place with a gorgeous man! 

Have lots of fun out there and make sure you make a note of the tea place.  I'd like to try that one too.  Loved the teletubbies comment  

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## eddysu

Hi Everyone,

Can I join you - I've just this morning sent off an email to Reprofit to find out about having another IVF cycle with my own eggs in the new year.  

I've read through the whole string from the beginning and feel like I know you all!  It sounds so fun being in Brno at the same time.  At first I wasn't sure I could go to Brno on my own but it sounds like I don't necessarily have to be alone.  I like Mini's idea of going out for a consultation.  Maybe I'll try that too before the full IVF cycle.

I have so many questions though!

I'd be interested in the Copenhagen trip in January too.  Although I have to wait to figure out when I'd do the next treatment.  As I've just finished a FET cycle and am still waiting to get AF, it might be better to wait until February and have a complete month without abusing my body with any drugs.

Good luck for the rest of the trip girls!

Eddy


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Good Luck to the reprofit ladies- hope it is celebrations all round in 2ww for you all
L x


----------



## Maya7

Hi Everyone

Loved the update from Brno    ...  It really makes a difference getting to meet up with others when out.  I was very lucky to meet up with Felix then Misty and Joe and it made the trip that much more fun.

M is certainly magical, isnt he?

Take care - and good luck to Eddy starting out...

Love
Maya


----------



## madmisti

Ahem - I THINK you'll find I laid claim to Marek first  Winky   Hands off!!  
Great to hear you had smooth EC and recovery - and 9 eggs - fantastic. Hope there is lots of i'nternational relations' in that dish tonight 

Dottie - congrats on being PUPO - now the torture begins!

Mini - hope your consultation went well 

Can't believe I am heading out on Thursday!! My fourth trip in 4 consecutive months - first for consultation then 2 IUI's and this is third!

Had an 'interesting' day - met my Dad for lunch and I hadn't seen him for three years   Went ok, but I didn't tell him about baby plans!

Hope you are all having nice weekends  

Love
Misti x


----------



## Felix42

Good to hear yr meeting with yr dad went well Misti. 
Let's not all fight over M tho. 

Eddy, that would be lovely if you can join us in Copenhagen!

Love and hugs to all you abroadies, Felix xx


----------



## dottiep

Hi all

Am sat at Brno airport with Mini waiting for our flight back to blighty to bring home my precious (expanding!) blasts. Have left Winky behind    but a few FF'ers around to hopefully keep her company until et on tuesday.

If you're reading this Winky........... missing you already!

Love to all
Dottie
xx


----------



## Maya7

Dottie and Winky - hope everything goes well for you ... sending you loads of     for the next couple of weeks of fun!

Mini - hope that your consultation covered everything you needed to move ahead with tx.  Good luck with that.. 

Misti - I've everything crossed for you that I can (except my eyes) ... Enjoy your trip...I assume you are in the Grand again?...

All the best to everyone else on the thread
Love
Maya


----------



## Roo67

Winky - thought you might need this



R xx


----------



## lulumead

Hello lovely ladies on here...

Dottie: welcome to the 2WW, sending you lots of positive vibes.

Winky: good luck for ET...see you on the 2WW soon too.

Hugs to everyone else.
xx


----------



## winky77

ahh....thanks Roo!  And to everyone else for good wishes!!  I am missing my telly tubby buddies already!   Went and spent a few hours in Bar Tripoli doing a bit of work and surfing the net but it's not the same without Dottie and Mini !!!!   

That said....if anyone does end up out here on the own (Eddy?) you won't have a problem.....everything is so easy.......mind you there are so many of us doing the BRno thing now that it probably won't happen to be on your own!   I did just see an email from on the Reprofit thread that one of the USA couples were in La Dolce Vitta and up for company but I'd already got back here and changed into my PJs for an early night and a dvd.  Others are around tomorrow so if I want company I know I can get it!  

Misti, Maya, Felix......better warn you that one of the girls here mentioned that S & M....(oooo S &M!!    )   do read the threads so we might want to keep 'mum' !!!    Dottie, Mini and I do have a few unpostable tales to tell of our time here but we'll save that for the Dec meet up .....!!! 


Well I am glad that Mini and Dottie were still here when I had to make the scary phonecall to find out whether the jiggy jiggy had worked.   I am trying to stay positive but can't help be disappointed that out of the 9 eggs only 5 were good enough to ICSI and of those only 3 have fertilised.  Very different story to my first IVF (15 eggs, 10 fertilised, 5 grade 1s).   Feel like I've had a big reality check about the age of my eggies.  I know I only need one but was hopeful to get a better result and now a bit paranoid about whether they will make it to Tuesday and at what Grade.  Won't be any frosties insurance policy that's for sure.  Have a ridiculous urge to go over to the clinic right now and shout encouragement at them!  

I turn 42 a month today and I am getting really conscious of that.  I've never put my name down for donor eggs but I am starting to wonder how far I will go?!?!   I know I need to shut up and just hang on in there for the next 2 days and then 2ww.....but you know how it is!!! 

Maya .....was just wondering with you being 41 too and getting a wonderful BFP....can't remember if it was your own eggs or donor?  If own what was the fertilisation rate? 

Please can everyone send some     to 122 Hlinky, Brno please !!! 

..Winky


----------



## dottiep

Consider it done Winky!!

Well I'm back home relaxing on the settee with my embies.  Here's hoping for a mini miracle from Santa Marek this year!!
Thanks all for your lovely wishes - it does make a difference,

Love
dottie
xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Winky stay positive those might be the very ones, I used to go by the clinic on the bus and still go past the clinics where I have sperm banked up- both clinics in London and one in Barcelona and I think encouraging thoughts as that could be my baby's future!!  When the embryologist used to ring in the morning with the report- I would always say l' please look after my babies' as if they were children in a nursery.

Really hope you are soon home with the onboard
Dottie and Mini really hope that your 2ww is going well so far!

L x


----------



## Felix42

Winky, thinking of you & sending lots of   
Dottie, so pleased you are home safely with the embies. Look after yourself. 

I think I'm getting treatment withdrawal or a late reaction to my BFN as I am feeling sooo down tonight. Did anyone else get that sort of reaction? I'm all anxious & hopeless feeling. Very frustrating. 

Love and hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## winky77

Thanks everyone.....just had a nice chat with Rebecca who came to check on me so that was lovely. 

Felix...so sorry you are feeling down....I think maybe it's that when you are actually in a treatment cycle you really feel like you are actively doing something to make it happen and there is nothing better than taking action/control to make things seem more positive.  Perhaps you could try and focus on the broader activities of getting your bod in tip top condition for the next go (altho have to say that you look like you are in tip top condition already!) and making little steps in other areas of your life to get your whole life 'baby ready'. ...Right I'll stop going into coaching mode now!!!! 

lol

..(Tinky) Winky


----------



## dottiep

Felix

sending you   thisevening.  I do agree this is a massive rollercoaster with lots of downs along the way.  It will all be worth it in the end. 

Love
dx


----------



## lulumead

sending you   felix.
xx


----------



## Felix42

Aww, thank you Winky, Rose, Dottie and Lulu.  Bless you    I think I will try and get myself ready for the next go and really think about take a bit more care of myself.  I guess it all catches up with us in the end and as you say Winky, action always helps.  I'll get myself down the gym this week (and, bless you Winky for the kind words but my bod certainly is in sore need of trying to get into tip top condition - been doing lots of comfort eating lately! ).  Plus I think I'll start clearing out my junk to make space for my baby to be to get my overall action quotient up too.  Thank you so much!  

So glad you had Rebecca round too Winky.  Thinking of you and sending you virtual   and lots of  

Love & hugs Felix xx


----------



## Damelottie

Big   Felix

Does anybody know how much DIVF costs at Reprofit?

xxx


----------



## Maya7

Hi Everyone

Felix - sending you a    and hope that things will become easier as you move towards your tx and that you recover your really positive outlook.  Be gentle with yourself ...

Winky - I've PMd you... Fingers crossed for the phone in for update   

Take care
Maya


----------



## madmisti

Maya - thanks for everything crossed! How are you doing? When is your first scan? Wish you were going to be there when I am in Brno - not for treatment obviously!!

Winky - sorry you are disappointed with fertilisation rate hun, but as others have said, it only takes one! Sending lots   and of Hlinky way, and your way too! Good luck for ET   Can't belive S & M ( ) have TIME to read the threads here!! But I have been warned - thanks  

Mini - hope your consultaion went well and you have a plan!! 

Dottie - Great you are home - and PUPO - hope the 2WW isn't too tortuous. This has GOT to be the one 

Felix - totally understandable you feel down. we invest SO much emotional energy in the treatment, and it is a let down on so many levels when we get a BFN. But you have plan and a date fixed, which is good. Sending you lots of   and   Will miss you in Brno this time  

Sorry if missed anyone.

Love
Misti x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Everyone - am totally shattered but back...
Winky big hugs - just a quick one - freezing fog up here so drive back safely...
Will post more once I've had some sleep
Take care
R x x x


----------



## dottiep

Mini - glad yo got back ok.  I did think of you when I saw the weather up in bonny Scotland!  Hope work isn't too much of a trial today    I'll think of you from my horizontal position on settee infront of fire  

Felix - hope you're feeling better hun  

Winky - woke up thinking of your embies.  Pls do let us know today's update.   

Misti - good luck for your trip back. Here's hoping you won't have to go again 

Lottie - I can't remember exactly but I think with drugs, flights and hotel etc it was around £3K/£3.5K - half what I paid in london!  Winky will probably have an up to date answer. Anyway .... you don't know if this has worked yet.....   Keeping everything crossed for you.

Hi to all

dottie
x


----------



## Chowy

Dottie and Mini well done and best of luck, glad you are both home safely with you precious cargo.

Winky best of luck with you ET, remember its quality not quantity. Big hugs  

Felix   and I hope your next cycle comes around soon.

Chowy


----------



## Betty-Boo

Am still buzzubg from my tirp to Czech - lotsof decisions to be made.... whether to go out there of have a go in Plymouth - who I rang this morning in an attempt to give them a chance to redeem themselves.  Only probl I have with Repro is that they want me to take the pill - which I can't and GP won't prescribe it for me due to my blood clotting and having had previous clots...  Mmm it'll all work out - but Stepha is amazing - was quite shocked to see 4 follies on Left ovary (right one is non existant).  2 Biggies and lovely lining - he was all for doing an egg collection au naturel today and transfer wednesday - unfortunately had to come back here... plus my Danish wigglies are still in the UK...  It was good to hear him talk and give it to me straight so to speak.  Yes I won't have a high yield - possibly 1 maybe 2 eggs, but he'd like to try clomid and do it that way - after all I've no egg reserve so nothing to stim... Would work out so much cheaper too....
Did look into having an IUI (made mistake for asking if could have his sperm - err.... did mean clinics - honest!)  my timing was a bit out, so will have to wait and see when I can have a go at IVF with own eggs and if all else fails on waiting list for donor eggs.
Hey winky - am missing you already, hope you're ok chick and resting up.  I epxect you're all tea'd out!!
Dottie, glad to here you got back safely... you take it easy, after all you've got some special cargo in there x 
Am all confused as to who's on the 2ww at the moment - but I wish you all the very very best outcome and really have everything crossed for you all.
Take care R x x x


----------



## Maya7

Hi Mini

Your freudian slip gave me a laugh   You might have been the first to say it outright - but may not have been the first to think it!

Good luck with moving towards tx

Maya


----------



## Damelottie

Its like when I told my (elderly male) GP than I didn't think I'd have anymore IUI's because it was a bit like a shot in the dark  . Poor bloke didn't know where to look...............................


----------



## DitzyDoo

Hi all

Dottie keep those feet up, and take care of your embies 

Winky hope you get your lovely embies on board safe and sound. 

Misty good luck for your next trip, 3rd time lucky, try the honey bush tea that worked for Maya 

Felix try to stay positive, I know it's hard but plannong the next cycle has really lifted my spirits.

Well I've had my drugs through from stepan, cant beliieve how quickly they came.
Lots of them too, just got to work out what I need to do, never used Gonal F before, and of course the instructions aren't in english.
Plus he hasn't sent any syringes/needles to take the menopur, so need to get some form somewhere.

Cant wait to get back there, it does help that Xmas is here soon, as I have a week and a half off work, and lots of xmas parties to take my mind off things.
Then i fly out 4 weeks after Xmas so it will be here in no time, 

I'm planning to pack lightly, so dont want to take my laptop, is there an internet cafe anywhere close that you can log on??

Hope everyone is well.

Love
joe
xx


----------



## Roo67

Hi all,

Winky - any news today about your little embies, hope they got extra jiggy last night and hope all goes to plan tomorrow.   

Mini - glad you enjoyed Brno and are comfortable with the clinic, hope you don't drive yourself too demented making decisions

Felix - how are you doing today - its only natural to feel like you do, I get like that now and again, especially inbetween treatments and not able to plan anything. 

r xx


----------



## Sima

Winky - all the best for tomorrow.  I know you were disappointed at getting 3 embies but please look at it the other way round - you have 3 good embies which are hopefully growing big and strong.  I am   for you and will send you lots of    .  It really does only take 1 and you have 3 little ones all fighting for you.

Felix - I hope you are feeling better today.  TTC really does take it out of you what with all of the drugs and travelling from one place to the next.  I think we all get down once in a while and I know after my BFN I sometimes found myself crying for no apparent reason.  I now look back and think it must be the emotion of it all and the drugs messing up my system - so what you are going through is natural.  Stay focused and stay busy.  

Sima


----------



## eddysu

I'm sure I'm going to forget someone or call someone the wrong name but my intentions are good!

Dottie, hope your embies are snuggling in nicely.  

Felix, I can relate.  I really think its the hormones.  I cried when I got an email back from Reprofit today.   Someone thinks I'm not useless (well my ovaries aren't anyway) and its worth another try!

Mini, I was going to ask more about your consultation so thanks for sharing with us. 

Winky, sending positive vibes for your growing embies.       Hope it all goes smoothly with the transfer tomorrow and you are winging your way back here soon.

Joe, I'm looking at going out to Brno possibly at the beginning of Feb.  What are your dates?

Misti, when will you be in Brno?  I'm thinking of going out for a consultation so maybe could try to time it when someone else is there.

And finally, what's the best thing to do for drugs - get them sent over from Reprofit or get them here?

Eddy


----------



## winky77

Hello !  

Quick update from me....

well  Reprofit had there Xmas party on saturday night so maybe they were bleary eyed when I phoned for my fertilisation rate on Sunday......or maybe my Danish wrigglies were just taking their time with the jiggy jiggy ?!?!.......but by some miracle i have gone from 3 fertlised out of 5 injected up to 6 fertilised when I called today.....yes I know the numbers don't stack up but who am I to argue as chuffed to bits now...!!   4 were Grade 1 4 cells this am (day 2) and 2 were Grade 2 still at 2 cells.  I am heading in for 9.30 for ET and still haven't decided whether to go for 3 or not ?!?!? 

Have acupuncture booked with Helena too.  Had session today....and I tell you that was easily more painful than egg collection ! 

Last night in Brno tonight....have had a full on day....breakfast with 'LakeLivin' livin and hubbie from the States,  Accupuncture, Shopping then went to the tea rooms with Rebecca and Niamhy and then out for dinner later with them and Niamhys hubbie and Rebecca's sister too. And then of course for a hot chocolate.....have to say I think I have seriously overdosed on hot chocolate this week...have actually stopped enjoying it.....jeez never thought I would hear myself saying that?!?!?!?

LL ....will try and remember to get latest DIVF costs 2moro for you, 

lol  to all 

..Winky   

ooh...Eddy just seen your post.....i got a quote from Reprofit on drugs and from everywhere else too it felt like....best deal by far was Central Homecare.....I actually ordered them through GCRM which was even cheaper than going direct but even going direct was cheaper than others.  Haven't got figures in front of me but can let you know when I get back home.....Gonal F is the most expensive - I needed 4 pens and got prices varying from £180 per pen to £299 per pen .....so made a big difference !


----------



## Felix42

Wow, Winky that's fabulous news!!  Sounds like you are having a lovely time in Brno still too.  I must admit my social life was way better in Brno than here 

I know what you mean about the acupuncture.  Helena is good but it's much more painful than I'm used to.  Good luck for ET tomorrow and hope you have a good trip back.

Love and hugs to all and thanks again for the hugs yesterday! I bought a tree tonight and have been just relaxing tonight.

Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Winky -         for this morning!!! So so excited for you!
Safe journey back... x

Had an email from Stephan - must've been 2300 their time - really quite impressed as my clinic is horrendous!  Well he has now agreed with my Docs that I shouldn't take the pill nad his happy to do a cycle early next year using clomid.... so how else is going??  am sorely tempted now!
Take care
R x x


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck Winky


----------



## madmisti

Winky - hope ET went well - amazing news on embies! Safe journey home and enjoy being PUPO!  Could you explain more about Central Homecare and what GCRM is please? Did you need a script from Stepan to get them? Ta

Mini - decisions, decisions. Good luck with that  #

Eddy - I am going out this Thursday - 4th, until Saturday 6th. Would love to have your company but may be a bit short notice for you! 

Dottie - hope those embies are snuggling in nicely and you are feeling good! Take care of yourself and precious cargo  

Sima - love your cats - I have 2 myself - and a dog  

Joe - sure time will fly by! There is a free pc to use at Grand in lobby - on left as you go along corridor to restaurant. There is also an interent cafe near the Grand - turn left out the door and it is on the corner of first left turn I think.Reception should be able to tell you.This is all assuming you will be at the Grand!

Felix - hope you are feelign better  

Lottie - how you doing on 2WW? Had to laugh at your comment to GP.When I was doing AI with a donor from FSDW, when he couldn't make it, it was very awkward because I would tell people he couldn't come  


Maya - how you doing hun? I'm going for that honeybush tea this time  

Hope I haven't missed anyone.

Love and light to all
Misti x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Winky, great news on the fertilisation rate, hope that ET has gone well today and you have 2/3 embies snuggling in nicely. Have a safe journey back home  

Mini, glad that you enjoyed Brno, good luck with your decision making  

Felix   Hope you are feeling better today.

Misti, good luck for your tx this week  

Hope everyone else is okay  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Felix42

Winky, hope you are now safely back with your precious cargo!  Very excited for you.  this is the one.

I'm feeling much better thanks Lou and Misti.  Putting up my tree yesterday really helped. 

Good to hear you're on your way Mini.  The response times from Stepan is just amazing isn't it?  Could you imagine it over here!

Not long for you now Misti. 

Love and hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## eddysu

Hope it all went well today Winky.  I was curious to hear if there had been another increase in the fertilisation rate!  Thanks also for the advice on sourcing medication (feels funny calling them drugs even though thats what they are!).

You are right Misti, this weekend is probably a bit too soon for me to try to go to Brno!  Good luck for your treatment.  

I had another question for JJ, are the viagra suppositories for your lining?  I've read a bit about them and I'm going to be in the States for Christmas so was thinking maybe I should try to get some just in case!  Might have to make my brother ask for them at the pharmacy though  

Felix, putting up a tree was a great idea to cheer yourself up.    Thanks for the flight details - I'll get booking.  If I go for the IVF option at Reprofit in the new year, I'll be going for an open donor from ESB.  

That leads me to one more question, if I say I'm ready to go ahead with the treatment do I pay for it now or just get the treatment plan and start paying when I actually go there?  Also, and I'm sure you've all probably answered this before, do I go to Brno on day 10?  So how many scans do you have here before going?

Thanks for bringing me up to speed!

Eddy


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Eddy Yes Viagra suppositories are for thin lining problems, they give us 25 mgs of Viargra 4 times a day to increase the blood flow to the endometrium and hopefully thicken the lining up.

L x


----------



## winky77

....so here's the plan.....we all get our treatment out in Brno and then we move there with our babs....buy a big rambling old house and live together in with our own bedrooms, ensuites and communal areas.  We have a rota for cooking and babysitting and some of us work shifts at the Tea Rooms we'll have set up.....specialising in fertility teas for those visitors wanting an extra something from their trips out there...... any takers?!?!?!?

Tis nice to be home in terms of more TV channels that CNN and to drink something other than hot chocolate and to have my cats fuss over me but I am missing my FF buddies ....Mini and Dottie all the other teletubbies we met out there!!!!!  

To those of you thinking/planning to go out there....I know it has been said before but please don't worry about anything. I couldn't fault Reprofit...and they are obviously having a great record....as our two recent ones Maya and LadyL can account for!!  Both Stepan and Marek are very matteroffact in a direct, honest and refreshing kind of way.  

CEM....I didn't have a consultation before treatment...I felt pretty confident with the email discussions we'd had. In fact if my AF had come on time I would have been just flying out the day before EC having had all scans in UK.  In the end I was there in time to my last scan and have a discussion with Stepan and it was quite good to have see the clinic and got my bearings before EC day.  Means you end up being out there a week tho. 

Mistimop....on the drugs...I had an emailed prescription from Reprofit. I was already registered at GCRM in Glasgow as had an initial consultation there and have used them for scans when I couldn't get down to London and before going to Czech.  I asked them if they could convert the prescription to Uk for me and then they offered to give me a quote so that's how I ended up with Central Homecare cos GCRM use them as suppliers.  

Eddysu .....you pay when you've had the treatment - at the end after ET ...and if you're like me you sit in their office going gaga cos I couldn't remember my pin number!!!!  I had one scan in UK on day 6 and then 2nd and last one was day 10 which I had in Brno but they were equally ok for me to have that in UK.  Hope that helps. 

Well I am sat here still wearing the orange cardi my Gran crocheted 30 years ago....looks better than it sounds ..honestly!!  It's now my fertility cardi!!!  I hope those embies are snuggling in....have been getting afew twinges so hopefully that's a good sign !!! 

..Winky


----------



## Damelottie

winky77 said:


> ....so here's the plan.....we all get our treatment out in Brno and then we move there with our babs....buy a big rambling old house and live together in with our own bedrooms, ensuites and communal areas. We have a rota for cooking and babysitting and some of us work shifts at the Tea Rooms we'll have set up.....specialising in fertility teas for those visitors wanting an extra something from their trips out there...... any takers?!?!?!?


YES - I'm def up for that plan


----------



## Roo67

Count me in - I'll run the coffee shop (decaff of course   )part of the business as don't like tea


----------



## Betty-Boo

Winky - count me in - sounds a fab idea!!!  A place for FF to crash and chill out drinking tea...
R x x
Missing being there too - lets hope I can bet sorted for a visit early nest year!!
R x x


----------



## Felix42

Me too. Maybe we could act as fertility tour guides too?
Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## dottiep

Can we keep a few fit guys as our sex slaves    

Dx


----------



## winky77

oh yes Dottie.....and we can call them S & M in honour of you know who.....and we'll have an accupuncture room .....and visiting masseurs .....and manicurists who do a better job than the one I had on Monday which lasted all of 24 hours! 


by the way.....did I tell you that when I went for accupuncture with Helena after ET she held my wrists to take my pulse and told me she could feel the pulses of two embryos ?!??!!?!?!!?!  Eh ?!?!?!?!?  


have been waiting all day for the lab to email me to tell me how my other embies have done (day 5 today) and how many have been frozen...emailed Stepan chasing it and he has just emailed me to tell me 'please do not be impatient' !!  Slapped wrists!!!   

..Winky


----------



## dottiep

You would think he would realise that we are desperate for news!

Like the idea of the S&M room   

Helena said that to me too....let's hope it's true.  I've been talking to mine    Had quite a few pains today...I REFUSE to analyse every symptom though  

Dx


----------



## winky77

gggrrrrrrrrrr    .....still no magic email from Embryology unit about my hopeful frosties.....have been obsessively checking hotmail all day.....will defo email/phone if not news by tomorrow morning....they'll be 7 by then ....days that is.  

How are you doing Dottie....nearly one week down already.....I've been so distracted by laptop shananighans that time is flying ....but wouldn't wish the stress of that on anyone!


----------



## dottiep

Can't believe he still hasn't told you.......here's hoping you get an email tonight....do keep us posted.
Hope you're doing ok?
Dx


----------



## Felix42

My email re frostie didn't come thru til about day 7 post EC. 
Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## winky77

Thanks Felix....at least I know it is not just me being punished for being impatient !!  I will try and distract myself for a little longer!! 

I now have my lovely laptop back.....my IT guy has worked miracles and has actually retrieved photos too....which made me get all sniffy and a teeny bit emotional ! Hormones ?!?!?!? 

Some documents on the c drive were retrieved but some lost as well. Lost my donor profile stuff but fortunately still have access to it on ESB so can download again!  I started realising what my IT guy might have seen in the various docs.......why is it always me who embarasses myself....if he was inclined to have a nosy he could have had a very interesting read of the questionnaire I filled in for Reprofit!  Oh heck !  And my website favourites say it all .....dating sites, fertility sites.....



..Winky  

ps.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Winky, so glad you've got your laptop back ok and managed to save your photos - good news on still being able to access ESB...
Am going to contact Plymouth this weekend regarding sending my danish over to Czech.... They've still not got back to me and wonder why I want to take my business elsewhere!!!  Mmmmmm 
Dottie - how are you??  apart from being up very early this morning!!!! 
Hi to everyone else
Take care R
xx


----------



## Felix42

Mini, hope you can get your wrigglies sorted for a go in Brno soon.

Winky, thank goodness you got your laptop sorted.  That's a lesson to us all!

Misti, you must have been and gone to Brno by now?  Hope all went well?

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Maya7

Hi there

Winky - Glad you recovered most of your docs.  I think I'll have to find some way of printing my donor photo and voice recording etc. so that I dont get caught out with a virus myself..

Misti - you flew under the radar ... how are you?

Hope everyone else ok..
Maya


----------



## Chowy

Winky

You mean your IT man didnt offer to end your times on the dating and fertility sites  

Chowy


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

winky I laughed about the IT man and then realised that my old pc that died on me is at the IT shop as he said that he could retreive all my documents/photos etc as it was a power connection that was the issue!

Lx


----------



## DitzyDoo

Hi all

Winky hope your embies are snuggling up. and hope you here about your frosties soon. love the team room idea.

Misty hope evrything went well for you out there, 3rd time lucky.xx

Maya whens your first scan? hope you are feeling well. x


Love to evryone else.

Joe
xx


----------



## dottiep

Misti - hope all went well for you in Brno.

Dx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hi All,

Has anyone been to Brno for IUI?  Just wondering how it works with timing and what the costs are? What would a medicated IUI involve?  I'm working on funds for own egg IVF but am wondering if I can squeeze a couple of IUI in between now and then if it's cheap enough


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Jovi - I was really close to having an IUI whilst out there in Nov - but my timing was slight off.  That was an unmedicated cycle.  I understand that it is reasonable, however don't have the exact prices.
Good luck with your decision.
The IVF out there is extremely reasonable compared to the UK.
Take care
R x


----------



## DitzyDoo

Hi jovi
I've has 2 medicated IUI's I was on Clomid, had one scan in the UK then flew out, had IUI the next day and flew back to same day as IUI. so just one night in the hotel
It was 200euros I think(god it was only last month and I cant remember! ), that included the donor sperm.

Take care
Joe
xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Thanks Mini & Joe, that's really interesting and sounding very do-able!  Mmmmm.  Joe did Repro organise the Clomid?  How much extra did that add on to the cost.

Thanks for your help ladies xx


----------



## dottiep

Hi Jovi

The best sight I've found so far for hotel booking is gta hotels - generally you can get a single room for around £40 a night.

Dottie
x


----------



## lulumead

also...I assume if you use reprofit sperm its anonymous, unless you import your own?

Has crossed my mind to do IUI there too....would be very cheap compared to LWC but I'd want donor release sperm so that might be quite a hassle to sort out!
xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Thanks Dottie, will take a look.  Sending you lots of  

I feel awful, have just broke down in tears to mum on the phone and now I can't stop crying, she don't think I should do it and was telling me I'll find someone and why I'll never manage emotionally or financially on my own, it just really upset me, now I feel so bad for upsetting her, she means the world to me and I know she has my best interests and all .... but that doesn't stop me wanting a baby.  It just hurts so [email protected]@dy much.  Rant over.  I take my hat off to each and everyone one of you.


----------



## lisa31

hi i'm lisa i'm new here ..i'm going to AVA for treatment in may of 09 anyone else let me know k i really appreciate the company i'm on this journey alone.. its kinda getting pretty lonely right now 

peace lisa


----------



## lulumead

sending you lots of    jovi...its really hard especially when you've just come out of a relationship which could have offered a different future.  I struggled with that but now that I'm going ahead I feel much calmer. Its your mum's job to worry about you!  but I'm sure you will be able to cope with it all...it's just very scary.  Have a good cry, I always think it does good to clear the system.  
xxxx


----------



## dottiep

Lisa - welcome again. Afraid I don't know of this clinic or anyone who is having tx there - have you checked out the internatioal clinic threads??

Jovi -    
It's really important to all of us that the close people that we do decide to share this journey with are fully supportive and understanding of what we're doing.  If your mum has her reservations it's because she loves you and wants what she sees is best for you.  I think what we are all doing is quite difficult for our parent's generation to get their heads around - My mum isn't here anymore but I don't think she would necessarily approve or understand.
Maybe your mum needs more time to come to terms with your decision whereas you have been thinking this route for some considerable time. Maybe give her a bit more time?
Also you have just come out of a long term relationship so you are bound to feel emotional at the moment.  Only you truly know if you are ready right now but we are all here to support you in whatever way we can.

Take care honey
Dottie
xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Dottie and Lulu thank you so much for your kind words, you are right I think I needed a good cry.  Do you know, I've only cried once after the breakup, I've probably got some built up emotion in there somewhere! Thanks, you're all stars    xx


----------



## winky77

Jovi.....tis so nice to see you on the threads again but so sorry you're having a few wobbles with your mum.  Dottie is right tho...in most cases it is just that parents want the best for us and want to protect us at the same time.  The reality is that you might be choosing to create a family in an 'unconventional' (but becoming more conventional by the minute!) kind of way, but it's not like you are closing the door on relationships for ever....chances are you will still end up with the whole package at some point.... I had to really stress that last point to my parents cos they seemed to be struggling with idea of me being on my own forever....and that's certainly not what I am intending!  

Lisa...hello again....I've not heard of AVA either....where is it?  If it is anything like Reprofit you'll end up meeting so many having ttx at the same time (singlies and others) that you'll have tonnes of support...you've got the girls on here too now as well! 

Lulu....I imported wrigglies to Reprofit from the European Sperm Bank cos wanted an open donor too.  Felix and Maya have done the same. Have to say for me it was really straightforward. Paid on line and they were really good at saying when they were sending them etc.  Took about 2 days I think to get to Brno.  And the big bonus is that you don't pay the £1k pregnancy slot that the HFEA charges when importing into the UK. And Reprofit don't appear to charge for keeping extra vials (I ordered 3 just in case!). 

lol...Winky


----------



## Betty-Boo

Jovi - crying's allowed in our situations... Mum's sometimes do say some strange things.  I would imagine she would be devasted if she knew how upset you were.
Mine said that if I was with someone I'd probably adopt and not put myself through this - its only because I'm on my own I'm doing it....
She meant well - but didn't think through her thoughts...
lul - repro's sperm is anon, unless you import from somewhere like the ESB... saying that have seen some of the donors in the waiting room... mmmmmm if only I was 20 years younger!! LOL
R x


----------



## winky77

well I finally got an email from the embryology unit at Reprofit this morning.....am gutted that I got no frosties from the 4 remaining embryos.

"Cutivation of your embryos ended 6. days after the egg retrieval. Your embryos were not suitable for cryopreservation, therefore, you do not have any embryos stored at our clinic at this time." 

I know it is just science but it's all a bit stark isn't it!  And I am frustrated I had to wait until day 9 to find out!  Suddenly feel an enormous extra pressure and desperation that the current 2ww is successful. I didn't realise how much I wanted the insurance policy of some frosties until I didn't get any!  Keep thinking I should have had 3 put in.....would they have had better chance of survival if in me rather than a petri dish?!  2 out of the 4 were Grade 1 at day 3 so I really thought those 2 were going to make it. 

I really need to get my PMA back and focus on the 2 I did have transferred ! 

..Winky


----------



## Roo67

Sorry that you didn't get any frosties Winky  , that seems to happen fairly often that are good grades but then don't develop sufficiently to freeze - I think that they are very particular about what to freeze which in one way can be seen to be a good thing   but saying that it doesn't help you does it.

lisa - welcome to our gang  

Jovi - good to see the 'old' you back   sorry that your mum has upset you - I'm sure my sister will over Christmas - I love her to bits but  she just doesn't understand my need for a baby. she is on her second marriage, 2 kids (2nd from IVF) but just says its not al its cracked up to be etc etc.   They mean well though 

roo xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Winky honey       Take care x x Clinics eh!  Sometimes they've no idea on how to communicate news to us hormonal women!
R x x


----------



## DitzyDoo

Jovi
I got my Clomid from my GP for it was free!
I haven't told my mom and dad as I know they will worry, I'll just tell them went I get my BFP  .
I know they will be pleased for me as they know what I've been through with my other treatments.
My sis knows and she's more excited than i am!

WInky sorry you got no frosties, but you wont need them as you'll get your bfp this time     

Love to all
Joe
xx


----------



## dottiep

Winky - as I said in my text here's hoping you won't need to go back    
Not great that you had to wait so long to find out though.  Everything crossed for you

Dx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Winky, sorry that you didn't get any frosties,   that you get your BFP this time round and won't need to go back    

Jovi, sorry that your relationship didn't work out and that you've had an upsetting time with your mom      . Wishing you loads of luck for your journey   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

winky - sorry to hear no frosties...but you won't need them     

and some         to help!
xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Quick question to Felix/Winky (and anyone else who has imported sperm to Reprofit from ESB) - is it the IUI or the ICI sperm I need? 

Having read the latest DCN newsletter where young donor conceived people talked about their desire to have more info about the donor (not necessarily wanting to meet them and certainly not seeing them as a father, but just wanting more facts/figures etc) I have decided that I will feel more comfortable with ID release donor from ESB, partic since you can then get all that extra info about the donor. Although having looked at the sample info I don't think I will actually base my decision on that because it's info overload and too much, I'll stick with the physical characteristics for making the decision but at least child will then have access to more info and opportunity to look for donor in future if they want to.

So now I need to get it organised and just wanted to check which type. And am I right in thinking one ampoule = one tx? So if I think I'm going to need more than one cycle (highly likely based on experience to date) I should order it all in one go rather than having to re-order and pay delivery again?

AF has refused to play ball with Reprofit closing dates so now I need to take the pill - have to make emergency doctors appt tomorrow to get a prescription and start on it within next couple of days. If I do that, I think I'm on schedule for tx mid-late Jan - not quite sure how it all works with the pill. Stepan said he would send a plan once I confirm I've started taking the pill. I guess at least that way the dates are fixed and I can book holiday from work...

Can't say I'm exactly happy to be back on this whole rollercoaster again, but sooner I get started, closer I am to getting a good result I guess...

Great if you girls could let me know your thoughts on the sperm ordering

Suitcase
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Oh, and another question for you girls who have had prescriptions from Reprofit and sourced cheap drugs. I'll be on Puregon - any ideas where was cheapest for this? I know it's lazy of me not to call round everywhere but if one of you has already looked into it, I figure I can just take advantage of that!

thanks,
Suitcase
x


----------



## Damelottie

Jovi      . I know its really really hard when you want to share something so exciting with your family but I still haven't told my parents - because they would have reacted in exactly that same way. I told my sister and I feel sure its on the tip of her tongue to say congratulations  . Maybe just go ahead? Its difficult enough to keep your own PMA without people being negative. If they are - well meaning or not - then its best to not discuss with them I - just my opinion   . Misti has also just had DIUI at Reproft and PM'd me lots of information. Yes, is 200 euros. 

Winky - Ahh big     hun.

xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Jovi - meant to say I'm sure your mum is just worried for you. But at the end of the day, as much as you love your mum, you have to remember that it's your life....and you have to do what you feel is right for you. Yes, it's going to be hard at times, we all know that. But it's hard for women with partners too....and there's no guarantee when they have kids with said partner that they will always have that partner on the scene (divorce, death etc etc). All you can do is keep reassuring your mum that this is something you've thought through and that you know is right for you. Better to go ahead now with a few (completely natural) fears, than regret later. As I and many others have found out to our cost, the longer you delay, the harder it is to actually get pregnant. If you know that you want children, then you do what it takes to have them. Just because you choose to go it alone now, certainly does not mean you'll always be raising them alone anyway...
I've been so lucky that my family are so supportive. My mum is nearly 70 and not what you'd call particularly forward thinking but she just said that if it's what I wanted, she'd back me all the way. So I can't really imagine what it's like to not have that support....but I really believe you have to do what is right for you. Besides, once the baby is on the scene you can bet your mum will be the most devoted grandma ever!

Winky - sorry to hear no frosties..it's always nice to have the comfort of a few in the freezer, but stay positive - you won't need them  

Suitcase
x


----------



## winky77

Hi Suitcase !  

Quick response as trying to finish a report last minute as ever !! 

On ESB....tis the ICI wrigglies you need for IVF....and they are cheaper too....something to do with the concentration of it I think.  Personally I got 3 vials for economies on cost but also cos I found such a great donor!!.....and Reprofit have not charged for storing it...so far!! 

Re. Puregon....I did a lot of ringing round when on that back in August thru LWC and found ALi at Fazeleys to be the cheapest then.  I was on Gonal F for this current IVF with Reprofit (didnt even realise they use Puregon too) and just in case they recommend that ....defo go for Central Homecare.....massive difference on other chemists...I saved about £500!  

Hope that helps..!! 

lol  W


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Winky. I thought it was the ICI but then when I asked Stepan he said either was OK and go for the IUI - which is more expensive. So now I'm confused. But if you went with ICI, then I will go with that too I think
Finding the whole donor choice thing very stressful. ESB has almost too much information for me - I haven't subscribed to the details because I think it will stress me out too much. I plan to select based on the basic info and then only buy the rest once I've decided...otherwise I think I'll be overwhelmed and unable to decide....silly really but I just find it so difficult and the more info the more hung up I get on it. 

Pretty sure I'm being prescribed Puregon, but haven't had tx plan yet so if it's Gonal F, will def go with your recommendation. Should have prescription in next few days so will get onto it then. Hadn't realised just how nice it was not to have to think about all this stuff, finding it a bit hard to get back into it....but got to keep going

Hope you are OK and hanging in there on your 2WW...
Suitcase
x


----------



## Maya7

Jovi - try to think about how you will feel in 10 years time if you let any disapproval change your plans ... maybe you will meet someone shortly as your mum says, but maybe you wont...are you willing to take that risk?

This way is not for everyone and you should think about how strongly you feel and what it is you want and are prepared for...there is so much you cant prepare for either so focus on what you want more than anything..

Suity - glad you have a plan brewing...I imported from ESB too and was told that either IUI or ICI can be used.  I used ICI so that works(!) and it is the cheaper option.  However, if you come across someone with only iui available, thats fine too.  Its nice to get baby photos and audio tapes - untilll I listened to a few I didnt realise how powerful it is too hear a voice.  Good luck with that...

Hope everyone else doing ok...R u OK Misti?  You're very quiet.

Take care everyone
Maya


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

maya what do they say on the tapes?  must be interesting to have a connection
Lx


----------



## madmisti

Hi Everyone

Just realised I haven't posted on here since I've been back   - thanks for hint Maya!!

Jovi - IUI is 100 Euros plus you pay another 100 for the sperm. Cost includes scans ans I have found it cheaper to go to Brno for an extra night that have it in UK. Sorry your  mum has been less than supportive. I don't see my mum at all as she and my stepdad were abusive in every way and, to be honest, my mother was never actually a mother to me. I find it hard not having that in my life, especially doing this.So try to appreciate what your Mum can give you, even if it is not perfect  

Maya - when is your first scan? How are you doing?  

Suity - can understand your mixed feelings about being back on the treatment treadmill after your horrible time - but well done for finding the courage. It is ladies like you who inspire  

Winky - so sorry you got no frosties, must be a big disappointment, but you won't be thinking about it once you get your BFP  

Well, all went fine for me - though only had one follie this time. But it only takes one! Had long chat with Stepan about future options and turns out IVF with my own eggs has no more chance of working than IUI, so not worth doing. So I am going on DE IVF list, and we agreed it is worth continuing with IUI's in mean time. I am, of course, hoping all this will be academic, but it helps me to have a plan B (and C  )

Met a couple of US FF ladies, but sadly no other singlies this time. Was lovely though - they have the Christmas Market now and was a lovely atmosphere in the evening. And in the day I saw some traditional Czech dancing and singing in traditional costume which was nice.

So, now on 2WW. Quite busy next week or so, so second week will be harder I think.

Hope you're all keeping well. Lots of     and   to my felloe 2WW'ers  

Love
Misti x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Misti- welcome back honey and take care of yourself.
I do like the honesty of Repro - they were extremely honest with me which has helped so much with making the decision about using my eggs or going straight for donor (my back up plan too).
Take care and rest easy x x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Dear - how many hurdles do I have to jump through!!!
After contacting my clinic regarding transfering my Danish wigglies to Czech - its not that straight forward.  Permission has to be granted by HFEA!!!  As the sperm was for UK use only!
Great... I know in the big scheme of things sperm is just a small part - but I have grown very attached to mine... Just want to get on and use it!
Will keep ploughing on though... hopefully one way or another will be having treatment in Jan... just not sure of the location as yet!!
Might end up just buying more from ESB and getting it sent direct to Czech.
Ah well..... At least I have everyone on here to keep me Sane!!!
R x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Mini - I can totally empathise with you on the hoops jumping thing....

Just been to GP to request pill which I need to start today to ensure timing is OK for January (due to Reprofit being closed which I didn't realise until 2 days ago)

Had to squeeze appt in between meetings as wasn't expecting to need to see GP. Then had to wait 45 mins only for GP to say she wouldn't prescribe it without a fax from Reprofit to confirm which pill they wanted me to take. AGH! I resorted to emotional blackmail and cried....said if she didn't prescribe it now I'd effectively be delayed to March (which is true as work means I can't travel to CZ in Feb) and that I couldn't bear waiting that long etc. She gave in but very reluctantly and only on the basis that I would get Reprofit to fax her this afternoon to confirm the one she has given me is OK. She didn't say anything but her look when I said I was now going overseas for tx was interesting - it's like it was OK if I was under a London clinic, but not OK if I'm overseas...she didn't say anything but I def got that impression....

Why do they have to make it so hard? I'm sure being a GP isn't the easiest job in the world either, but you'd think they might have some sympathy - partic since she knows I've just been through the whole miscarriage/ERPC thing....

Anyway, got the pills, will start taking them and deal with the fall out later if Stepan doesn't fax GP this afternoon

So should be OK for Jan but this has reminded me just HOW stressful this all is and it's a very unwelcome reminder indeed

Hope you get your sperm issue sorted - as you say, might be easier (if frustrating and more expensive) to just ship a new order to CZ for now and worry about the UK sperm later....
With luck we'll be in Reprofit at the same time - that would be fab...

take care
Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Suity - I'm looking to be there middle to end of Jan - yes would be brilliant!
Have had email back from ESB - they will refund me 75% of my pregnancy slot!  Bonus!!  I have to sign a declaration to state will not use the sperm in the UK... That nearly pays for the IVF.  Repro is looking more and more likely by the minute.  UK just doesn't compare!
Glad you got your pills sorted though - yes GP's can be strange....
Take care and lets hope we coincide at Brno!
R x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Mini - fantastic news from ESB re the refund. It's certainly a good saving not needing to pay the UK pregnancy slot fee. Going by current timing, I'll be out in Brno around the 20th for 10 days, so we should overlap at least part of the time. Will be good to have another single girlie there to hang out with....

No reply yet from Stepan, suspect he won't respond to email until this evening. GP will not be happy with me! Oh well, I'm sure if I take a pill today and it's somehow the wrong pill, it's not going to kill me...

Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

I'm sure it'll be fine - is it the contraceptive pill?  I know stephan did say about me taking it but I can't for medical reasons... He didn't specify which one though.  Your Doc should know which one suits you and I cant understand why they've been so arsey about it!!! Typical...
I reackon I'll be out around the same time as you and probably for the same length of time!  How exciting!  Me and Winky found a really cosy tea room when we were there.  
Take care x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Yes, just the contraceptive pill. Just posted on the Reprofit thread too - Stepan mailed to say it's fine so will start taking it tonight. GP was very off about it, think I may need to find a more supportive one as I'm inevitably going to need other backup during this process and this one has been difficult all along (refused to do bloods when I was pregnant before, or prescribe the cyclogest/gestone to support the pregnancy)

I appreciate that they have procedures to follow, but what gets me is the total lack of empathy for what is a hugely challenging situation. I can't help but feel that she would be more sympathetic if I was doing this the 'traditional' way in a couple - although this is just a feeling and I may well be being paranoid  

Oh well, first hurdle over, now I need to get my drugs sorted before Xmas as don't want to be dashing around in the New Year worrying about it. Need to find some numbers and call some chemists!

Suitcase
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Claire - will give him a call tomorrow when I get a quiet moment at work (not a conversation I want overheard!)

Can't believe it's all starting again....life has been so peaceful for the past few months (well, apart from the post ERPC tears etc...) and now it's stress stress stress....got to be worth it in the end - fingers firmly crossed!

Suitcase
x


----------



## Maya7

Hi suity

Just a thought but maybe see if you can identify a male GP?  Or post asking for GP recommendations from single women in your general area - as it becomes a more common situation and a GP has a number of clients, it may become easier to get the right attention.

good Luck
Maya


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Interesting thought Maya - I had assumed female GP likely to be more understanding, but perhaps it's actually the opposite. Sad to think that women may have more prejudice about fellow women ttc on their own than men do...
Although I could just be imagining the prejudice and actually this GP might just be difficult with everyone...

Today was an emergency appt so I just took whoever I could get at the surgery - my nominated GP is actually a man, although I never see him because there are never any appts with him when I need one....

Still, hopefully I won't need to rely on GP too much....and I'm rapidly learning that sometimes it's better to be a bit economical with the truth rather than being 100% honest and expecting people to understand  

Suitcase
x


----------



## Damelottie

Suity - it might be your PCT as opposed to just your GP. I've been 'e' mailing back and forth in the last few days to my PCT and they simply WILL NOT fund ANYTHING to do with this. No early scans, no blood tests, no meds to support pregnancy - NADA!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Yes, could be LL. Part of me wants to make an issue of it, and part of me just recognises that there's no point and I won't feel any better if I do - just more stressed!

Beginning to think I should change GPs, buy cheap ring, announce that I am now in happy relationship and imply am having IVF as part of couple. Whilst this won't solve the issue of NHS supporting private IVF (and worse in their eyes, private IVF overseas)...at least it would get over the single woman having IVF issue....

Guess I'm just going to have to accept that it's not supported and work round it best I can. At the end of the day I got the pills and that's all that matters  

Suitcase
x


----------



## lulumead

good to hear you got pills sorted   and are on your way (even is horribly stressful again)...hope Jan gets here soon.

xx


----------



## dottiep

It does make my blood boil a little how the nhs can be so unsupportive and refuse basic treatment and meds just because we have had a 'procedure' abroad.  What on earth have we been paying tax & NI contributions for all these years
Maybe I should brace myself to get nothing out of my appointment on friday - although I have told her previously what I am doing and she was quite interested in it.... will let you know.

Suity/Mini - I know it feels stressful right now but when it's sorted you can just put your feet up ..... literally        

Dx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

suity glad to hear that you have the pills and sorry to hear about the GP! If you had gone to a family planning clinic and just said that you wanted to take the pill to delay your period (going on romantic trip/holiday if only!!etc ) and didn't want the AF you'd have got it free and no hassle.

GP's are funny don't forget that she is getting paid for the appt she is seeing you! My GP also wouldn't prescribe gestone or cyclogest so don't bank on it, make provision. Hence IVF clinics over here make a fortune out of doing moniotred packages for abroad and doing the prescribing! I pay £500 for 3 scans (bloods are extra) some other clinics charge more.

I have met more resistance from female GP's the male GP is very sweet but his hands are tied by the PCT but he was sweet.
L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

MMm I feel like a naughty school girl at the moment.... will have to ring my UK clinic now and tell them that I will not be having treatment there...
I don't think they will be particularly bothered... not quite sure why I feel this loyalty.... they've not been loyal to me.. 
Best bite the bullet and get on with it!!  Then can get sperm to Czech.
Suity have you got your plan already from Czech??  Haven't got mine yet, but need to get the drug thing out of the way......
As for male vs female docs - my doc in plymouth was brilliant - female - however, she doesn't seem as approachable now.  My doc in Scotland (male) found what we are doing totally fascinating and thinks its brilliant!  I think a lot of it is PCT based and probably personality based.... My friend who's an SHO has just completed her GP rotation and siad she did feel so rushed all the time as only had the allocated 10 mins with each patient. 
x


----------



## eddysu

Wow all those GP stories are slightly discouraging.  Here's me planning to go see my GP in the next week or two to ask about getting a sick note for two weeks during my next IVF cycle.  Don't want to tell them at work and am sick of taking annual leave.  If I do go see the GP I'll have to be economic with the truth...

Winky, sorry to hear about the frosties.  But I guess you can think of it as a learning experience.  I never took any of my embryos to blast and often wonder what would have happened.  Hope you are bearing up during the 2ww.  Here's hoping this is the one    I'm always looking for similar cases to my own being successful so I'm really behind you!

I have my treatment plan for Reprofit and should be there around 6th February.

Can I ask one more question, can anyone make recommendations on places to go for the scan in London?  I definitely don't want to go to LWC as that's where my failed cycles have been and have a mental block for going near the place now.

Have a good day everyone.

Eddy


----------



## suitcase of dreams

JJ - I hadn't even thought of going to a family planning clinic - that would have been so much easier! Oh well, it's sorted now at least

Feel less angry about it all today, I know the GP is just doing her job and her hands are tied. This particular GP is on her training year as a GP too, so she's probably even more careful about getting it right....

Mini - no, no tx plan yet but pretty sure what it will be as Stepan has already mentioned in emails that I'll be on 225 Puregon - that's what I was on before....so I can more or less work it out. Stop pill 7th Jan, AF arrives around 11th Jan. Start Puregon 12th Jan, be out there around 20th Jan for day 10 scan. Have big work meeting on 20th so going to try to delay it to 21st but let's see how that goes. Every cycle I end up clashing with something at work and having to make up stories...such a pain.....

Eddysu - pretty sure Dottie recommends The Birth Centre on Harley St (near LWC but not the same!) - £70 for a scan I think. Hopefully Dottie will be along to confirm that shortly. I will probably try and go local this time (I'm in North Hampshire) if I can find anywhere that knows what they are doing. Otherwise will be forced to go up to Harley St I guess...
Hope you manage to get sick note from GP. I haven't taken any sick time with previous IVFs in the UK (where I work they are pretty flexible about working from home so I've just said I'm doing that and then made up the work at the weekend etc) - this time I will take holiday as have 10 days left from this year to carry over. Hopefully there won't be a next time, but if there is, I will prob try for a sick note. 
If your GP doesn't already know what you are doing and that you are single, I suspect you might be best off inferring that you and your husband/partner are doing this - somehow they seem more comfortable with the idea of that, even if you are doing it privately. I wouldn't mention overseas if you can help it either - seems they are not happy about that...
Good luck!

Suitcase
x


----------



## Damelottie

Hello all  

I think the sick note issue is something that each GP CAN make their own decision on. So if one says no - make an immediate appt for another. If you say you're going to have a GA then its beyong me how they couldn't give a sick note for a 'gynae op'.

I decided immediately I wouldn't let myself get stressed about my rubbish PCT. There's no point and will only make me feel rubbish. However I HAVE decided to follow through with a complaint/representation about it anyway. I figure that if people don't make their feelings known then nothing changes. I do understand that all PCT's have tough decisions to make about funding - maybe mine is particulalry good at funding something else that others don't - who knows? But I still think its a bit blooming tight not to offer a simple blood test to confirm an IVF pregnancy   . And as for no scan before 12 weeks Well thats just torturous for any woman - IVF or not. 

I had an 'e' mail from Jana - Stepans assistant and they've posted my drugs now and need me to do a bank transfer to pay for them. After Roo's experince I've decided to wait until they turn up!! Roo - did your ever arrive?

Love

LL xx


----------



## Roo67

LL - No they didn't arrive - eventually after much chasing stepan said that there was a problem and the box was damaged so were returned to them !!! Still kept my money though for deposit for next treatment apparently. Still waiting to find out when that might be.

roo x


----------



## Damelottie

Gosh - what a mess around  . Blimey - thats a bit cheeky - to keep the money  . Are you on a waiting list for your next go?


----------



## Roo67

Don't know, sent Stepan test results  - chased him last week said will look over the weekend, still no word will chase him again.


----------



## Damelottie

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Betty-Boo

Roo I hope you hear soon and hope the results were as you wanted.

LadyL - Dr's can be a right pain - have booked in with mine to see if he'll give me the sick leave.... He's been pretty good so far.
Told my Area Office what my plans are today - must say she ws brilliant - my manger knows what I am going, but the AO has asked me to attend meetings in Jan... at least this way she understands why I might not be able to attend.  

Anyone used Clomid before and how easy is that to get hold of so to speak??  I know stephan plans on me having a cycle of IVF with clomid as I have no ovarian reserve... Is this something Drs can prescribe

Take care x x


----------



## eddysu

Thanks for the info everyone.

Suity - I had to laugh as there was an article in the Metro this morning (was reading over someone's shoulder) that chemists might be able to prescribe birth control pills directly next year!  What timing!  Definitely would be easier that going to see the GP...

Eddy


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Roo - hope you get another date very soon - I'd been wondering how things were going with you. What additional tests did you have and did they shed any light on things for you?
Am thinking of you - I know how hard it is to be wanting to get on with it and not being able to

I'm now trying to sort out the next hurdle - getting the drugs. Checked the list of people to try on the cheap drugs thread and so far Central Homecare have said they don't think they can dispense on Czech prescription, Clinovia also won't do foreign prescriptions, Organon only sell wholesale (odd because I'm sure someone recommended them for Puregon). Ali's have said OK but I need original prescription and I only have the scanned/emailed copy. All very frustrating. Does anyone have any experience of best way round this? Needless to say my GP is not going to transcribe the prescription for me and I know LWC will charge a fortune despite the drugs being exactly the same as they had me use last time round...

Thoughts? This is driving me mad. Wonder if better to just get them sent from CZ, but then it sounds from Roo's experience that this is not good idea either

Suitcase
x

PS sorry, I seem to be constantly complaining at the moment, I'd forgotten just how irritatingly stressful this all is....


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

SUity isn't there an international pharmacy based in Edgeware, check through the drugs thread, or can Stephan not send Ali the original ? would Ali accept Stephan's prescription directly to him.  A GP wouldn't transcribe onto an FP10 or else you then end up just paying the prescription fee and they absorb the cost of the drugs, but a private Dr could transcribe onto one of their prescription.  Wessex clinic runs a shared care programme for ED and cycles overseas, not sure how far that is for you,pm me and I can give you the name of a lady using it and IVI Barelona, might be closer than London. You may have a local BUPA or private hospital that would do scanning.

Eddysu- I have always managed to get a GP to give me a sick cert from EC to 2ww- he always put 'gynae procedure under GA and recovery' I would go for honesty and tell him that you are single- don't forget (not sure if the law has changed) but the welfare of the child forms were signed by the GP or your GP could be approached.  

LL I do think it is bad that they won't even give you a simple BHCG- it is a baby and antenatal care after all not about IVF now -the baby is there!!

Good luck 
L x


----------



## Damelottie

My argument exactly JJ1   

Suity - I've had drugs sent a couple of times before from Reprofit with no problems so  Roo was incredibly unlucky. I'll let you know when (if) my next lot arrive OK.  

Roo - I hope you hear back soon. I've got a feeling things have gone a bit 'nuts' over there  . I've been 'e' mailing with Lana recently (I think she's working as Stepans assistant at the moment), and she's been quick to respond. I wonder if she might be able to get some information from him for you?

LL xxx


----------



## Roo67

LL - I think you are right it has gone nuts over there at the moment. 
have you got Lana's e-mail address.

I got some drugs sent over the first time and they did arrive in about a week - was just incredibly unlucky with the last lot.

I have just phoned my GP to get results  from various tests that I had taken at hospital a couple of weeks ago,  all swabs came back normal ( was hoping for a treatable infection that at least would explain M/C )

The receptionist had to phone clinic to get results and showed them to Doc who said they were all normal, but suggested I phone clinic to get them confirmed. I did ask what FSH was and it was 10,  I don't quite believe it as the last one I had done was 23.4. Just waiting for clinic to confirm that they are correct. If it is right I may be able to try with my own eggs  

Suitcase -  I had various blood tests auto-antibody's full blood count, basic biochemistry, clotting and thyroid - all normal except cholesterol, then at hosp/clinc I had FSH, LH etc and also Karotyping. 

I really really need to get back out to Czech and try try try again - so is incredibly frustrating that Stepan isn't replying when he says he will. What is the cost for IVF with own eggs ?? (just in case my FSH is correct   )

Roo x

Roo x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Roo I was quoted 800 euros for IVF with own eggs (ICSI included) plus drugs on top.  Hope that helps.

I'm also waiting for Stephan to get back to me as my clinic will not send my sperm over to Czech until they've had confirmation that I'm having treatment there.  TBH its annoying me as its my sperm, imported from Denmark - I didn't have to send a letter of confirmation to ESB that I was having treatment in Plymouth!!  Every hurdle they can put in the way they are doing so....  Or perhaps that's just how it feels right now.  I think I'm panicking as I know Repro are closed 19 Dec - 12th Jan (or so I've been told on the Repro thread)....  
Am going to book in with Dr here next week and ask about sick leave too....  

x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Yes, I think that's why things are so mad at Reprofit at the moment because they close soon for 3 weeks - this is what has thrown things for me too as I would really have needed to be there first week of Jan and could then have avoided this whole pill taking thing. But such is life and I guess they really deserve the holiday  

Have emailed Jana who was the one who sent me the prescription to ask her to put the original in the post. Pretty sure if she does that I can send it to Ali and he will prescribe. Worst case scenario I will pay LWC to transcribe it for me but I really resent having to do that. Need to start taking them 10th Jan so still plenty of time but just conscious that Christmas stuffs up post etc...

Roo - good news on the FSH,  hope you get some answers from Stepan soon. My price list says €1100 for own egg IVF which translates to £875 approx with ICSI shown as another €350 on top. So if you've got your quote in writing Mini hold on to it as it sounds like you are getting a very good deal! Mind you, even the £875 is amazing compared to the £2750 charged by LWC. In fact I'm rather cross with myself that I've been paying UK prices for so long. Even with imported sperm I'll be saving a fortune...

Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

My gosh those prices are amazing!!! I paid £12K for my last ICSI cycle  adn £10K the cycle before here with my own eggs !! and am paying E11,000 for DE in Spain and £500 for monitored package in the UK - bloods extra.


On the subject of the Pill if anyone gets realy stuck the pharmacies in Lambeth and Southwark are giving it via pharmacies with no prescription/Drs involved

L


----------



## Betty-Boo

Suity JJ and Roo - I Iknow my price is for the clomid method of IVF, Stephan did say that with an AMH of 0.0 I've nothing to stimulate so think its going to be a go with the flow, natural-ish sort of cycle - that may be why I was quoted 800 Euros... saying that I would gladly pay €1100... it's better than the min £6K I was going to pay in the UK.
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Mini - OK, so perhaps that explains it. As you say, I'm certainly not quibbling over the €1100 - just wish I'd gone abroad sooner really. It was the anonymous sperm that put me off (I mean the fact that donors are anonymous - sounded like there was all this anonymous sperm lying around ) but now I know from all of you how easy it is to import using ESB it all just seems to make sense...although of course logistically it is more challenging needing to be in Brno for 10 days....

Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

It does sound as though we're probably going to coincide though (bloody cycle better not throw a wobbly!!) - will prob go out for first scan as the last thing I want to do is ask Plymouth for a scan after telling them I no longer intended to go there!!!  Ended up leaving an answer message on their phone as no one was picking up.  Not quite how I wanted to do it!!!  Mmm wonder if they'll ring back  LOL


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hope so - there are quite a few others going in Jan, but it would be extra nice to have another single girl along for company  

Remember you can get scans done elsewhere - there seem to be quite a few private places that do it, so there may be a way to get the first scan done here but not at Plymouth?

Suitcase
x

PS sorry I can't come along and meet you in person on saturday - I wasn't sure I was going to be up to it so I planned to go Xmas shopping with my sister. And although now I think perhaps I would be OK, I need to get the Xmas shopping done! But I'll see you in Brno I hope


----------



## Damelottie

Roo - Thats great FSH results. Sounds like it might be worth a go with your own eggs . That _ought_ to be quicker to organise too one would think 

This is her 'e' mail address [email protected]


----------



## Betty-Boo

Great news on FSH Roo - agree with LL - try your own?

Winky - am having all sorts of snags ref my sperm... Repro are saying that they need to know confirmed HIV and hepatitis from sperm donor, actual sperm characteristics on day of freezing.  Did you have these sort of problems  What with Plymouth having to seek permission and Repro wanting these details I'll probably end up using theirs!!  Which will be a shame as am attached to mine.

X


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Gosh Mini, I'd better check with Repro on that too then. I just asked if OK to import from ESB and Stepan replied yes. Didn't mention anything about needing that info...
Surely all donors are automatically tested for HIV and Hep so you can just get an email from ESB on that (it's even on their website I think)
The characteristics on day of freezing sounds like more of a challenge though...let me know how you get on

Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Suity am sure you'll be ok  - it's only because I had already imported the sperm from Denmark to the UK and am now sending it to Czech.  My clinic in Plymouth are asking me to ask Repro lots of questions, understandably Repro will have questions about the sperm too as it'sbeen in the UK since April. You'll be fine sending it direct to Czech.... And hopefully I'll have mine there too...
Take care R x


----------



## dottiep

Eddy - Yes the Birth Company on Harley Street (137 I think) do scans for £70 and they will even fax the result for you if you want.  I've always found them to be lovely.


Gosh this all sounds very complicated with sperm characteristics,etc...   Good luck with it all ladies.

Roo - hope you get a confirmed date soon.

Love
Dxx


----------



## winky77

Flippin heck...it's been busy on here !!! 

I was doing some comparisons on costs the other day and this is how it's worked out for me: 

IVF 1 (LWC) = £5467 ( Drugs £762 and then a further £300 as needed more Puregon (both thru Fazeleys); IVF cycle £3404; ICSI £500; Embryo storage £500) 

IVF 2 (Reprofit) = £2914 ( Drugs  £801 (thru Central Homecare); IVF cycle £1813 (inclu ICSI, xtra gonalF); Donor Sperm £300 (third of total cost of 3 vials and shipping)

Like you Laura....I really wish I'd gone straight out there!!!!

On prescriptions, my GP couldn't transcribe it either but GCRM did it for me...and ordered the drugs for me from Central Homecare (which was even cheaper than the quote I'd had directly from Central Homecare!!) .  Although I've not had treatment thru GCRM I did have a consultation with them a year ago and I've had several scans there so they maybe do count me as a patient?!  What do LWC actually  charge for sorting the prescription?....are there any other clinics that could do it instead? 


Mini...sorry you are having so many hiccups with your wrigglies....perhaps check with ESB if there is any documentation verifying all that sort of stuff that they send when they courier the sperm.....could be that it has been provided to your clinic already and Reprofit now need that same paperwork?  Perhaps you could get copies from ESB if Plymouth are not being too responsive? 

Laura....I was only out there for a week with OEIVF....and that was 2 days longer than the original plan cos my AF came late!  Originally Stepan was fine for me to arrive the day before EC (I was running a training course on the Monday so couldn't fly out until Tuesday but in the end EC was Pushed back from Wednesday to Saturday.  Meant I had my day 10 scan out there which saved me £70 in UK anyway. I flew back on the day of ET which was also deemed not to be a problem (I did ask because i was doing two flights as well) . 

...Winky


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Winky - hello! Hope you're doing Ok - not long to wait now! Have everything crossed for you. 
Pretty sure Dottie had to pay price of full consultation at LWC to get prescription transcribed - £275....even though she had been a patient of theirs. I might ring and ask them but then again someone on Repro thread said as long as I get the original (not scanned/emailed) script from Cz, Ali at Fazeley will do it. So just need to hassle Stepan/Jana to send it in the post asap (Xmas post is a nuisance...)

re timing - Stepan said I had to be there day 10 for scan (so evening of day 9), then EC for me has always been day 14, and if it's 5 day transfer which he says he prefers (although I have never got to 5 days before) then that would be day 19 - so I was assuming I'd need to be there 10 days at least...but if it can be shorter, that would be better - the usual work stress! Waiting for tx plan to come through and then will see

It's all happening so fast, not sure how I feel about it....

Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Suity - am sure we can find something to occupy the days.. Winky and I went on a trip to Vienna which was lovely... however - this time will remember to take euros with me - especially change for the loo!!!  We were caught short and had to deal with a stroppy toilet attendant... So after withdrawing euros from the cash point- which were dispatched in 100 euro notes!  Bought some water from a little shop and finally managed to get change for the loo.... only to be locked in the toilet by the attendant!!  Strange strange man - yep it was a man - who then insisted on going into the toilet after us and re-flushing the toilet!!! I only had a WEE!!!  Was a good day though.
Have you been given your plan yet and drugs list??  I've not had mine.  But do understand that they are very busy.  
Take care x


----------



## Maya7

Hi Everyone ... It made my head go   to see so many posts in one day...

I was sent some information recently about filling prescriptions for fertility drugs..Did you know you can order meds from Greece without a prescription?

Andreas Spanos  [email protected]  is the contact of a good pharmacist who works with Serum Clinic in Athens.  You just tell him what you need and he arranges for you to pay by paypal and he posts you your meds very quickly.  

The above information was passed to me but I didnt need to pursue it...If someone has the time and would like to see if it solves the transcription problem, let me know how it goes..

Best of luck
Maya


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Maya - I might try that....Reprofit are saying they don't send prescriptions by post, none of the chemists will prescribe with the emailed version because they can't read all the info on the stamp, and LWC want to charge a consultation fee (£275!) to re-write it

Feel like I'm going round in circles and it's very frustrating

Will email the guy in Greece and see what he can do

Suitcase
x

PS Mini - that loo story is hilarious! I have a wallet full of Euro coins from regular trips back and to to Helsinki, so I'll be sure to pack them!


----------



## Betty-Boo

Suity have you booked your accomm yet??  Not sure whether to book mine or not yet as does depend on my cycle....  Probably end up in the Grand - but will be taking the travel kettle this time!  Laptop and DVD's!!!
Mini x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Mini - no, waiting for Stepan to confirm dates before I book travel and accommodation. Might gently remind him tomorrow as really want to get this sorted out....

Checked tonight and there is availability at the Grand from the 20th Jan so I will prob stay there too. I'm planning to fly into Prague or Vienna on BA because I can use Air Miles and just pay the taxes. Easyjet from Stansted is probably v cheap but it takes me ages to get to Stansted (longer than the flight probably!) and also there are all the baggage restrictions etc which I won't have with BA...

Just got to get the prescription thing sorted out! Have emailed the Greek chemist so will try that. Think there is also an Italian one if no joy elsewhere. Can't believe how difficult this is - wish there was someone out at Repro now who could just bring me a paper copy over....

Suitcase
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Me again - is the man a mind reader or what?! Just checked other email account and there was tx plan. So looks like I need to fly out on Mon 19th and back on approx Tues 27th although that's not 100% clear as depends on how the days go. Might book flights on 27th and later in the week - beauty of Air Miles is you get full refund if you cancel one of them

Shall book accommodation too - will go with the Grand as Dottie says good things about it and I don't have all that much time to check out options...

Can't believe it's all happening again!
Suitcase
x


----------



## Roo67

Oh how exciting S of D - it must feel good to be getting on with things again. Let the stress begin   

I've just got a reply back from S too - giving me prices and waiting times for own/fresh eggs and embryo's

1.      Own eggs price around 3200 â€“ 3500 Euros chance 10% for success no waiting time

2.      Frozen donated embryo -1000 Euros 35% chance no waiting time

3.      Fresh egg donor â€“ 60-65% chance price 3100 waiting time 6-10 months

Even though the odds are a lot lower I think (and cost a lot higher) I think I will give it a go with my own eggs. Decisions decisions.  

roo x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Guess the own eggs price includes the drugs right? All these decisions are so hard, but if you think you'd regret not trying with your own eggs now that you've had good FSH result, then it's def worth giving it a go...
Where are you in your cycle - can you come in January with me and Mini?!

You can always get yourself put on the fresh egg donor waiting list in the meantime?

Suitcase
x


----------



## Roo67

I'm day 18 today (had to think about that !!) Would be great to come out with you and mini but not sure if can get it all organised in time - waiting to hear back from S so will let you know.

I hope it includes drugs - didn't say so but would make it a bit more affordable.

Roo x


----------



## dottiep

Roo - good to see you are going to give it a go with your own eggs. Hope you can sort out for jan & all be there together.

Suity -pleased to see you back on the rollercoaster - do hope you get the drugs sorted.  
PS - the Grand has a flexible cancellation policy through gta hotels so no risk if you book then have to change.

Dx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Dottie - have booked although the website won't accept my credit card so now need to fax them....

But overall flights and hotel are minor issues compared to getting the drugs sorted - the whole prescription thing is turning out to be a right pain in the neck  

Hope you're doing OK? Did you have bloods done today?
Suitcase
x


----------



## dottiep

Suity - I'm sure you already have but did you post on Reprofit thread re the drugs as i can't imagine you're the first person to have this problem?? is there no-one who can shed any light from there?
Yes bloods done and all good thanks
Dx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Is it worth me then booking into the Grand on a temp basis.... I'm having to follow my natural cycle and that can be anything from 24-44 days!!!  Mmmm on thinking  - will probably book the Grand that way can adjust date with far less hassel - hopefully..... Flights will be very last minute...
Roo - it would be great if you could come out too!!! 
Take care x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Good idea to provisionally book Mini - you can always change the dates

Dottie - no one on Repro thread could help....greek pharmacy can do it for £1500 but Ali at Fazeley is only £925 if I can get the prescription sorted. Have asked Stepan how much for him to send over the drugs as well. Not sure why he flat out refuses to put prescription in the post - surely that can't be a difficult thing to do?

Will also try and get appt on Monday to go and beg my GP to write private prescription but not optimistic after the pill hassle earlier this week. And will call LWC too but seem to recall you had to pay a fortune for this

Why can't things just be quick and easy for once?!

Suitcase
x


----------



## Roo67

Hi all,
Got a reply from Stepan this morning - saying he will do me a treatment plan and when do I plan on going over ?? so you never know I may be out with you both in January.  (haven't thought about time off work but will cross that bridge when I get dates  )
He also asked where I would get Stimming drugs from -so have asked for a quote from him to send them over, otherwise will have your hassle suity ?!?!
Also asked to confirm prices as my quote is more than double yours.

R x


----------



## Damelottie

Great news Roo


----------



## Betty-Boo

Brilliant Roo - have booked my accomm - from 18 - 27th... Not sre when I actually be over - might be earlier - might be later - but at least its booked now... Did get the call from credit card co regarding the activity on visa card though.
Reminds me must ask for my treatment plan and drugs list....
It's all getting a bit real now!
Take care x x


----------



## Betty-Boo

I COULD SCRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRREAM!!
Scream over - bloody HFEA will not sanction my sperm being sent to Czech.  How dare they! Am livid.  Now have to start over again....
What a waste of money.


----------



## Roo67

Aaaaaarrrrrrrrggggggghhhhhhh - for you too mini  

I've had battles in last couple of days getting results from blood tests no-one seems to want to give them to me - this journey is so difficult anyway without this added stress.

Had another reply from S. price he quoted does include drugs - phew !! but said as they are closed until january 12th that can't go with next cycle so looks as though I won't be able to come out with you in January will have to wait until feb    What cycle day do you start taking meds ? don't know anything about own egg IVF.

roo x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Roo - am on the clomid protocol so think I start taking it from day 2-6 and scan on day 7 and 11?  With EC on day 12?  That wasn't my actual plan just a dummy one he went through with me in during the consult.  Saying that my cycle is pants and with all this added rubbish regarding the sperm it might be that I'm out there later...
You're right - think we have enough to deal with, without the added pressure and crap of red tape!  The reason is HFEA require that exports are only made to clincs in countries that have implemented the EU tissue directives. Unfortunately the Czech Republic are in the process of integrating this into their law.  Repro can not provide my old clinic with this information at present.
Good luck with the blood tests - and such good news on your FSH levels!  It's a shame that our cycles may not coincided... Would be good to have another singley on the sceen...  
Take care  
R x


----------



## Roo67

I was on clomid for IUI's and took day 2-6 then was scanned around day 13 so very similar i wonder if it is the same for injectables and what protocol he will have me on?  all really new to me, will have a good chat to Felix tonight over our Thai and bottle of wine  

roo x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Mini - sorry this is all turning out to be such a hassle with the sperm. I guess you can always keep the UK sperm as back up for a future cycle. Can you get the same donor still? It's a right old pain all of this isn't it?

Roo - sorry you won't be joining us next month. With my plan (short antagonist protocol) I start injections on day 2, scan day 6 or 7, then scan day 10 in Brno, and then EC around day 12-13....but I guess for you it will depend on your protocol

Am at work so better dash, back later,
Suitcase
x


----------



## madmisti

Suitcase - hope you egt drugs sorted - it is a huge hassle isn't it  

Mini - would UK clinic send sperm back to ESB and then they could send it to Reprofit? Bit of a hassle, but should be cheaper than buying new sperm. Hope you manage to get it sorted.

Roo - is frustrating they are closed - will affect a lot of us. But they do a deep clean and stock take, and it is only time it closes so I suppose it's fair enough. Just damned inconvenient  

Looking forward to seeing some of you at singlies meet tomorrow  

Love
Misti x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Ooo am jealous Roo - love Thai food!

Suity - don't intend on using a UK clinic as I felt much more comfortable with Repro.  Was totally buzzing after my consult.  Which means that the sperm may be destroyed unless ESB agree that it can be transfered to someone else.  Unfortunately the donor doesn't have any more until April- so it will be back to the drawing board....

Misti - have emailed ESB to ask that very question... here's hoping!!! Might work out slightly cheaper - but not much... TBH getting to the stage where I'm contemplating Repro sperm... just have to get head round anon donor..

Take care x x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Got my treatment plan too - havent got a script though.... can Drs prescribe Clomid  Hope so!  Will save me a lot of time and hassle - the other drugs I'll get over there when I arrive!
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Suity and Mini, nice to see that you may be heading to Brno around the same time  

Suity, hope you manage to get your drugs sorted out  

Mini, hope you manage to get your wrigglies sorted out  

Good luck to you both 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Mommy09

Hi girls,

I belong to your topic, defenetly......I am from Slovenia.....and i would not know about Brno without you, but i am also interested in barcelona clinic.but have no infor on the clinic, so pelase tell....

I am probably here the youngest....i am 25 years old.... I have beenr eading your posts yesterday, but its too much to read them all...

One thing i am concered about is that i will not get anywhere cause they will judge me to not be old anough... 
I am also thinking on how much emotional stress must i get prepared to and how will i be solving it, if it does not go according to my plans, which usually does not   But as long as i get what i want at the end, after hard work, i am happy  

Do i need to do any test for hiv and other for Brno ?

I have contacted them and waiitng for replay....How did you start the whole thing on a clinic?

Its different if your clinic is 2 blocks away comparing to one which is 600 km away. It takes more Preparation and organization for one visit and of course more money... But i read from girls here, that you went there for a couple of days and it was all done  Did i get that wright ? I know its different for each one. I will have IUI and hoping and thinking everything is ok down there,, but they need to check me, of course. I have irregular periods which i know its a problem.....The whole point of IUI is to have regular to know when the ovulation comes, so the doctor can put the seemen in the wright TIME. That is what i am worried about...That they will miss, and get the wrong time....and that will repeat and repeat until i get dizzy or out of money...   

What are your experiences on that ? 

Sending LOVE to you all, i am so excited


----------



## Betty-Boo

Oooooooo just heard from ESB - I might.... very slim might..... be able to send my precious wigglies back to them and they then forward them onto Czech.....
Here's hoping!!!!
x x


----------



## dottiep

Fingers crossed Mini!

Dx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I am having treatment at IVI Barcelona, I have a friend who is my sperm donor, but they do donor sperm and donor eggs.  I made email contact and then we flew over for a first appt, then I was supposed to go to get the embryos implanted into me, but my lining was an issue (I always have complications) but other women got for 3-5 days.

You need HIV, Hepatitis, syphillis and other infectious disease screens at all the clinic in the UK and abroad and in Spain they want them renewed every 6 months whereas in the UK it is 12 months. Buit you can have all the preparation ie- bloods and scans , done in your own country and then just fly over for the treatment.  
There is a bog difference in prices at various countries, and the UK pound are Euro/US$ are dire at the moment for us!!

It is possible, it is emotionally hard, but if you want it enough you will overcome every obstacle put in your way as many of the ladies on here have done.

How old are you?

many of the girls have mainly IVF and donor eggs/embryos.

Good Luck and welcome
L x


----------



## madmisti

Mini - really hoping that works out  

Mommy09 - welcome! I have done 3 IUI's at Reprofit so can give you some info on the process, cost etc. Easier if I PM ( private message)you but bit late tonight so promise to do so tomorrow  

Cem -hoping too that you won't need Plan B, but I find it always helps to have one!!

Take care all

Love
Misti xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

OOOOOOOoooooooooo Denmark have said YES!  They will take the sperm back - it will cost me 300 euro's to ship it to Czech - however they will also refund 75% of the pregnancy slot - so that should cover that..... Hopefully....
Will contact my old clinic to say it's a goer!
Mini x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Quick question - I'm not getting a script for Clomid from Czech - how easy is it for a GP to prescribe it in the UK?  Or is that going to be a mare
Mini x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

fantastic news re the sperm Mini - saves lots of hassle and most importantly, cash   
Not sure how easy/difficult to get clomid - would recommend you get a letter from Stepan though saying that he recommends you take it....

And a quick welcome to mommy! More later - at work now...

Suitcase
x


----------



## madmisti

Mini - great news! What a huge relief! Any idea of timing yet? Think ease of getting script for Clomid depends on GP! I got mine in Brno so not much help to you I'm afraid.


Mommy - have PM'd you 

Now having beta HCg on Thursday as couldn't get appt for Friday - should be Ok as Day 12 from IUI and ovulation

Take care all
Love
Misti x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Just a quick note - those of you who may be purchasing your wigglies from ESB - they are closed from the 23rd Dec - 2nd Jan.
Shouldn't cause too many problems though.
Mini x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Ho hum - next episode in the saga of getting the drugs I need. Saw GP this eve and she said she needs to make some calls and get back to me later in the week but she is not comfortable with it. All comes down to liability apparently. If she signs prescription she is liable if anything goes wrong. I have told her I have already had these drugs twice with no problems but she is not happy about the potential risk. So waiting for her to call me back with final decision but not holding out much hope. Very irritated but not sure there is anything I can do. Looks like I will have to pay LWC £125 to do it for me and go all the way there to see consultant. All very frustrating indeed. Am also annoyed with Reprofit for not agreeing to put it in the post - what is so difficult about that? Have asked three times but they refuse - just saying that they dont post them - but not sure why that would be. Good job I started this early - imagine how much more stressed I would be if I needed to start taking them tomorrow...so Mini - allow time for alternative solution if your GP also reluctant. Suitcase x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Thansk suity - lets hope GP will prescribe as Repro have said that its easier I get script in UK.  I'm sure it'll be ok - it's only clomid after all so not too expensive.

Good luck though suity!  Just what you need - can understand the GP's concern though as they will be liable.  Unfortunately that's a sign of the times with the ambulance chasers out there - GP's have to be on their guard.

Take care
Mini x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Mini, thats great news re the wrigglies  

Suity, sorry you are having such a nightmare trying to sort your prescription out, hope you get it sorted soon  

Cem, good to have a back up plan, but here's   that you won't need it

Lou-Ann x


----------



## dottiep

Mini - great news re your wrigglies.  Good that you get some dosh back too.

Suity - hopefully your saga of meds will end soon and the stress will be forgotten

Misti - fingers crossed for you hcg.

Dx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

suity - Spainsh clinics also refuse to send drugs and said that legally they can't send them.  Do any of your clinics do shared care packages for scans and UK prescribing near you?

Good lukc
L x


----------



## winky77

Hello peeps...

just popped on to confirm I'll be in Brno too ....prob from around 20th Jan if have day 10 scan there....which is day after getting back from Copenhagen?!?!?  so do I go straight from there or head home for few days and just go out for EC.....decisions decisions !!! 

Mini...hurrah for persistance.....!!!  

Suity.....grrrr for drugs farce....think I am earning back the fact I paid out for a consultation at Glasgow and then didn't pursue things with them a year ago....they seem fine to let me do some stuff through them including getting prescription sorted without adding ££££s to the cost.  

...Winky


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Fab news Winky (well of course not fab in the sense that I wish you didn't have to come out again and that it had worked out for you but fab that you will be there with us - I've booked the Grand hotel btw - in case you want to be in same place - or not!!)

Drugs farce continues, waiting for GP to call me....

Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

LL so pleased the drugs arrived peace of mind at last
L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

For those who may be thinking about sending their wigglies to Denmark - it's not cheap!!!

I've been quoted £495 plus vat from UK to Denmark and then 300 euros from Denmark to Czech... Thank god I get 75% of the pregnancy slot back as that will help towards the payment.

Was a bit annoyed at the UK price - however like mum said, less stress is much better and go with it....

So yes ESB can take it back and forward it on - but all at a price.

Take care mini x x


----------



## eddysu

Mini - glad to see that things are starting to come together with the wrigglies.  They are going to be well travelled!

Suitcase - I've been following your prescription saga as I'm going to need to do the same thing as you in January.  I've just had a 5 minute schpiel from the chemist at Rigcharm in Shadwell about what all the prescription has to have on it.  Even if we had the original prescriptions from Reprofit it doesn't have all the information apparently they need.  He was saying it needs to have our address, the doctors address and qualifications etc.  In the end he said he'd fill it on a print out of the pdf if need be.  I still have a followup owed to me at LWC from my failed FET cycle so I could go there and hopefully come away with a script.  But I don't even want to go back in the clinic.  I have an appointment with my GP next week to ask for a sick note but given your experience I don't think I want to ask for the prescription to be transcribed!  I think I'm starting to lean towards having the drugs sent to me from Reprofit.  But I'm worried about the delivery and I thought the puregon had to be refrigerated so not sure how that works with the delivery.

Winky - having all those plans - skiing and Copenhagen should make the time fly.  I was surprised to see that you are going straight into the next round as I thought I had to wait a month between my last failed cycle and the next one.  But I guess maybe I had to wait because I hadn't contacted Reprofit until a few days into my cycle and it would have otherwise fallen during their Christmas break.

Am working from home so should probably go do some work!

Eddy


----------



## Lou-Ann

Winky, glad that you have got your next cycle of tx planned. With your xmas and new year plans hopefully the time will fly by and you'll be back out there before you know it!

Mini, glad you have sorted your wrigglies out. Shame it cost you extra ££, but as your mom said at least it's less stress!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## winky77

Hi EddySu.....I've always thought the cycle gap inbetween was the AF I am having now following the BFN thru to the next AF.....so essentially 2 months between treatments?!  I just said to Stepan that I wanted to try again as soon as poss because of my age......turning 42 on the 30th of this month......and I know it is just another day but you know how it is!!!!  I just posted on the other thread about making the decision to cancel coming to Copenhagen....so sorry about that as I know we said about sharing a room.  It just ends up being too close to going to Brno again and I can't suss a cost effective way of getting over there from Denmark.  

Suity & Mini.....looks like we will be cycle buddies !!  Mini......just had a thought....it started with buying the same hats in Vienna....and then the same cardigans at Spitalfields.......and now we'll be having our babies at the same time...and if they are both girls.....well we already know we have the same girls name picked out!!?!?!?!     Probably good we know we haven't got the same donor....or else that just might be too weird for words !?!?  

Travel wise, I have found a cheap return flight from Edinburgh to Bratislava so have booked that for the 19th and back on the 26th.  Doesn't get into Bratislava until 8.30pm so will prob have a night there and get the train to Brno the next day (only takes 1hr 38mins direct so pretty straightforward!)  Wud be good to see a bit of the place.....another place to tick off on my ******** map of countries visited!!!  I am booked in the Grand too.  

I went for bloods today....thought I should get FSH, LH, Oestradol and Prolactin tested again as is about 10-11 months since had done before.  Was telling nurse that had unsuccessful treatment....and of course she made the usual assumption of coupledom.....was telling me 'we' should move house or something cos that's always when couples suddenly conceive naturally.....told her I was single so wasn't quite like that....she was a bit floored and said something about that being nice !?!??!  Quite like the shock value sometimes!!!  

Have my prescription from Stepan too so all is falling into place.  Am on the same drugs again so will get those through GCRM as that was the best deal and hopefully avoid all the shannanighans some of the rest of you have had......I think I've earned back a few times over that original consultation fee that I so regretted paying at GCRM at the time (given that I then went to LWC for treatment cos of wrigglie shortage!) 

So I am off skiing a week today......just tried my ski pants and it ain't a good look.....the last 2 times I have been I couldn't even fit in them and just wore waterproofs over leggings ....but it'll be a bit too cold for that in December!  Am pleased I can get back in my old ski pants but they are a bit tight so if I fall over I might have to unzip them to be able to bend and get up again!!!  Am hoping the bloating of AF and progesterone will have died down by next week so that should help....!! 

Ok....back to veggin out on sofa....horrendous AF so feeling sorry for self! 

..Winky


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Happy skiing Winky.... 

I'm flying to Vienna on the 19th and will get bus/train from there to Brno. Booked into the Grand from 19th to 28th - Stepan told me to book return flights for 28th. I've never got to 5 day transfer before so not sure whether I will need to stay that long, but better to over than under book I guess....shall be glad to have you and Mini there to show me around  

I haven't had my bloods done again, when I gave Stepan the results of my 2 previous cycles he said not to bother as I was a good responder...hmm, let's hope nothing has changed - I haven't actually had fresh cycle since July what with the FET, the ERPC etc etc, so it could have all changed. 

GP has not called me despite promising to respond by end of today so am annoyed about that but too late to call the surgery now. Will have to ring tomorrow but pretty sure she'll say no anyway and will have to go up to London next week. Trying not to get stressed about it but is very irritating indeed!

Mini - good that you can get your sperm back to Reprofit - again it's annoying about the cost, but better there than in the UK where you can't use it, and thank goodness they will refund most of the preg slot fee...

Winky - hope you feel a bit better soon, I'm off to sit on the sofa too, mainly because it's so cold in my study that I can't type anymore, need to get next to the heater!

Suitcase
x


----------



## eddysu

Sorry Winky, I can't count!  I guess I have to have an extra month until my cycle because of Reprofit being closed.  Hence I can't go until beginning of Feb    I hope someone will be there when I am! 

We will miss you in Copenhagen but totally understand.

Eddy


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Eddy, 

I'm sure you won't be there on your own   I thought it was just me in January but now Winky and Mini will be there, plus a bunch of other lovely ladies from different places....have you checked out the Reprofit Feb 09 thread already? Sure to be a few folks there....

Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Winky - am vegging on ofa too - altho did do 30mins on Rower earlier... trying to be good but failing with Christmas round the corner - as for the similarities!! - we both must have good taste!!  And yes it would be too wierd having the same donor - do wonder how many of us are using the same donors though!!!

Eddysu - I'm sure there will be loads going out in Feb too... I know my cycle can be erratic so may be out there then!!  You'll like the place though -felt really comfortable there.

suity - how are you

Ooo will be nice to have lots of singlies out there too!
Am looking forward too it.
Take care
mini x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I've got my plan through from IVI it is a bit confusing as they don't put in a date for us to fertilise the eggs and talk of embryos----- it is frustrating, am on the BCP now and come off on 5th Jan and they talk of ET on 30th Jan.  I've emailed them back to confirm. It is annoying.

L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

How annoying that you didn't get all the details JJ, but at least you have a date for ET - that's a good start! Hope you get the answers you need soon....

Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

JJ - that does sound frustrating - hope you get all the info regards the IVI soon x x x

Well have seen my Doc- he's brilliant - wrote out a script for Clomid there and then!  So sorted on that front. Will get the rest of the drugs when out in Czech.

Now to get these wigglies moving....

Mini x x


----------



## Roo67

JJ1 - good that you have heard from IVI - but not so good that it is a little confusing - hope you get it cleared up quickly. 

Mini - Great news that your doc has prescribed your clomid and that your wigglies are soon to be on route to Brno.

Suitcase - sorry that you are continuing to have hassles with getting meds, any news from your GP? I have approached one of the cons I work with to see if he would be able to write me a private script  he will be able to and that will be one less nightmare for me to sortout.

Eddysu - i am planning on going out in feb - not sure of dates yet, but as the others have said I am sure there will be plenty of others there at the same time.

winky - Sorry that you had to cancel Copenhagen, but great that you are going back to Brno again so soon.

Love and hugs to all

roo x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Roo - good news on the Repro thread that Ali in Fazely have agreed to provide the drugs for Reprofit customers with the scanned script so should be OK. Will call/fax them tomorrow to double check

GP still hasn't called me back despite promising to by end of Weds as I explained to her if I needed them sent from Reprofit they close on Friday. Am very annoyed but realise that I just have to manage my expectations when it comes to my GP....I would think about changing but it's the only one in the village and it's 5 mins walk away which is so convenient. Anywhere else I would have at least 10 mins in the car...so just got to resign myself to the fact that they do not support what I am doing and work around it

Great news re the clomid Mini  

Suitcase
x


----------



## dottiep

Looks like there's light at the end of the tunnel on the drugs front - one less thing to worry about

Dx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Still not heard from IVI!! They are so annoying

L x


----------



## madmisti

Sorry ladies - BFN for me today. I am heart sore and frustrated, but realistically I knew chances fo IUI working were pretty small.

So, I will probably be out there in JAn or Feb, doing OE IVF - hope to see some of you there

Sorry for me post and no personals - just posting the result on various threads is all I can manage tonight  

Take care all
misti xx


----------



## Damelottie

Oh Misti    . So so sorry - I was hopin it would be different for you


----------



## suitcase of dreams

So sorry Misti  

We all know how hard this is, and so not the news you wanted before Christmas....take care of yourself.

Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Misti - sorry to hear your news 
take care stay strong


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Msiti I am so sorry to hear about your result 
L x


----------



## Maya7

So, so sorry Misti    

We always have the highest hopes of things working out despite any odds.  Take care of yourself especially in next few days and I hope that your energy will soon come back.

Take care
Maya


----------



## Betty-Boo

Anyone else getting a little nervous  I know I am....
Hoping cycle plays ball - if so will be flying out on the 18th to prague....
Happy New Year mini x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

More impatient than nervous actually Mini - although also a bit stressed as still need to organise sperm (that is such a wierd thing to write!!), sort out getting from Vienna to Brno, pick up my drugs from Shadwell etc etc....

Hope your AF arrives as planned, will be seeing you in Brno soon  

Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Know what you mean about the sperm thing - mines still in Plymouth - hoping it gets on the move quickly in the New Year!!!  Here's hoping!
Hope all your snags sort themselves out soon suity.
Take care mini x


----------



## lulumead

good luck with getting everything sorted, those of you who are gearing up for the next go...think Jan is going to be busy!
xx


----------



## Sima

Mini/Suity - how exciting for you.  Not long to go now until you head off to Brno.  Good luck with sorting out your last bits and pieces.  I am sure everything will fall into place for you.  I hope to get going again in early February.


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Finally picked up my drugs today - thank goodness for the chemist in Shadwell which will dispense with a scanned prescription....I drove up in the end, no traffic thanks to the Christmas break so it only took about 3 hours there and back - probably quicker than getting the train!

So only thing left to do now is sort out the sperm donor. Am typing this whilst listening to audio files from Euro Sperm Bank and trying to make a decision. Very difficult. Wish I'd stuck to my initial plan of just choosing on hair/eye colour, but instead I succumbed to all the other information and now I'm overwhelmed and can't make a decision! Silly really - it's not like I'm choosing a partner..maybe I should just stick a pin in the page  

Hope your sperm leaves Plymouth soon Mini...

Suitcase
x


----------



## winky77

Hello Abroadies.....well that's me back from skiing in Austria and a few days in Munich....and I better warn you.....it's flipping freezing out there !!!  Not too bad when skiing cos obviously keeping warm with exercise but in Munich it was minus 4!  It is not that far from Brno..similar latitude ...so I for one will be taking my thermals!!! 

...ooo just noticed it is gone midnight.....and that means it's my birthday !!!!  Aaaarrrrgh.....I don't want to be older! 

lol...

Winky


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Winky have a great day



L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Happy Birthday Winky - have a good one!
Remember you're only as old as you feel....that makes me about 90 but never mind  

Suitcase
x


----------



## Felix42

Winky, wishing you a very happy birthday. Hope it's a lovely one. 
Here's to all you can wish for in 2009!

Suity, great news you got your drugs sorted. Hope sperm is organized soon too. 

Love & hugs to all, Felix xxx
Ps pls pm me your dates everyone & Ill update the front page.


----------



## Roo67

Have a lovely day Winky - may all your dreams come true this coming year

R xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Winky!!!!
Happy Birthday Honey x x x


----------



## lulumead

Happy happy birthday Winky....hope you have a lovely day.

xxxx


----------



## Damelottie

​


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Happy Birthday Winky!!!

Hope you're having a lovely day.

Love
Jovi x


----------



## Maya7

Hi Winky

Have a wonderful birthday - choose your wish carefully when you blow out the candles  

Remember...you are getting wiser now, not older..

I wish you all the very best in 2009 and may you you have your hands full on your next birthday!!

Love
Maya


----------



## Lou-Ann

Happy Birthday Winky  . Hope you've had a great day!!

Suity, glad you have managed to get your drugs sorted, and that you soon make a decision re the donor 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## madmisti

Winky - Sorry it's late but Happy Birthday!! Glad your Xmas trip went well - hope new year one does too. How is the weight loss going?

Suity - great you got the drugs after all the stress etc! Good luck with choosing sperm  

Mini - hope your sperm is on its travels by now  

Hi to everyone else - hope you all had a lovely Christmas - and wishing everyone a very PRODUCTIVE 2009!!

Love
Misti xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Thanks misti - hopefully sperm will be on its way soon....
Shame bloody cycle is now playing up!!!  So might be out there later than I first thought... sort of messes things up a bit!
Ah well... 
Take care everyone x x


----------



## DitzyDoo

Hi all
Winky happy birthday for yesterday.xx

Misty sorry it didn't work out this time.

I have started the BCP now and then on to stims around 18th Jan.

Happy new year to everyone.

Love
Joe
xx


----------



## Sima

Winky - Happy Birthday for yesterday.    I hope you had a lovely day.


----------



## Maya7

Hi Joe and Misti - havent heard from you for a while good to see you both on again... hope you're all set for the New Year  

Felix, Mini and Winky - sending you all loads of   for 2009

Best of luck to anyone else I've forgotten (brain not working much after 6 - and precious little before!)

Take care
Maya


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi everyone,

Having a stressful day today - woke up with period pains and am now bleeding quite heavily - just like a normal period. It's day 26 of my cycle so timing is about right. BUT I'm on the pill and should not be having AF now. Whole point of the pill I thought was to delay AF until 10th Jan so timing was right for Reprofit. 

Have emailed Stepan to seek his advice, not sure what to do....is going to be a major issue if this delays the timing - not sure much with flights and accommodation as sure I can change those quite easily, but more with work and booking time off

Just got to wait for Stepan to reply I guess but very worried this is going to throw everything back to February....aghhhh....

Suitcase
x

PS sorry for 'me' post but why does it have to be so complicated? finally thought it was all OK - got drugs, everything booked, and now this....


----------



## Betty-Boo

Suity - hope your body clock sorts itself out soon and you hear back from Stephan...
Am in the same situation - not ovulated yet and am on day 19!!  So gonna be a long cycle which is going to affect work and time off... Bugger..
Trying not to stress about it as my body does throw a wobbly every now an then - always at the most crucial moment too...
Take care
mini x


----------



## lulumead

sorry its all so stressful Mini and Suity...hope things get sorted asap.
xx


----------



## madmisti

Mini and Suity  - d**n that AF  - she never plays ball does she    Hope that all works out ok in the end

I am still trying to decide what to do next.......... 

Happy New Year to everyone  

Love
Misti xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Suity I hope that Stephan gets back to you and it can all still go to plan.
Mini wishing you luck

I started DRing 2 days ago and come off the pill on the 4th and injecting the 10th hopefully we will be in Barcelona on 27th to fertilise the eggs and then ET on the 30th.  We were all looking at dates and flights today. I also know that no matter how I plan it never goes that way! The 3 of us will go out on the 26th and my donor will come back 27th afternoon, and my donor's partner and I will probably stay until the 31st.

Good Luck and to everyone for 2009
L x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Suity and Mini, sorry to read that your cycles aren't playing ball  . Suity, hope you hear back from Stepan soon .
JJ, good luck, hope that everything goes to plan for you 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

hi JJ - good to hear you are underway...not long now.

hi misti - hope you come to the right decision soon and it doesn't send you too  

whose first off abroad this year?

xx


----------



## Felix42

Suity and Mini, so sorry to hear your cycles are playing up.  Hope they get sorted out soon. 

JJ, wonderful news you are on your way back soon.  

Love and hugs to everyone else on here too, Felix xx

ps I've updated the front page as best I can.  If you let me know your provisional dates I'll do an udpate.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Well have emailed Stephan too - on day 20 of cycle and still getting high fertility readings - but as yet no LH surge and indication of ovualtion - really starting to muck things up - typcial - this is exactly what happened last time... Have got Norethisterone from other clinic so have asked if its worth me taking this... Hope so - that way I can plan a bit - pain not being able to take the BCP!  
Ah well - it will happen - just means I may have to travel back to Scotland first, something I didn't want to do...
Hope everyone else is ok.. 
Sutiy how are you today?
Winky - so looking forward to hearing about your hot coals story...
Mini x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

No news from me yet, did get reply from Stepan but only too ask if spotting or bleeding (am sure I already said bleeding in my first email but perhaps he thought I was exaggerating...)
Anyway, hoping he'll reply later
Shall be most upset if have to change dates but trying to stay calm until I know whether there is actually a problem or not...

Hope everyone else is doing OK. Mini - hope you get your stuff sorted too - it's never easy is it?

Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

How frustrating Suity & Mini, hope you get sorted asap so can get all organised


----------



## winky77

Hey Suity and Mini....just catching up with the thread....hope your dates don't get thrown out too much....am banking on us three being out there at the same time ! Need my tea shop buddies !  And was going to lend you the fertility necklace for EC and ET ! 

What's it looking like date wise? 

Mini...if you end up coming back to Scotland first you might want to try the Ryan Air Edinburgh to Bratislava flights - they are still really cheap! 

lol

..WInky


----------



## bingbong

mini and suity,

really sorry to hear about your stresses.    that things work out for you. Please keep us posted! 

Thinking of you both

Bingbong xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hmm, looks like it's OK. Stepan just said carry on with the pill, stop as planned on 7th and start injections on 11th....apparently the pill is not strong enough to stop my AF, he says this can happen

Doesn't seem to have affected the plan though so hopefully all is OK
Fingers crossed!

Suitcase
x

PS still haven't ordered sperm though - MUST do that this weekend


----------



## Betty-Boo

All sorted Stepan has said I can take the norethisterone to make sure AF is on track!!!  Bloody cycle!!!

Suity - best get ordering!!!  I know I've got to chase up Plymouth to make sure that they've sent my precious cargo onto Denmark!!!

So who's out there first??  Think I'm aiming to fly out on the 18th...

Mini x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

I fly to Vienna morning of the 19th, so arriving Brno late pm I think by the time I've got myself on a train or bus from Vienna - haven't actually figured that bit out yet!

Suitcase
x


----------



## madmisti

Mini and Suity - glad that you both look to be back to track for your planned dates    Suity -good luck with choosing sperm  

Envy you two and Winky being in Brno at same time - sure you will have a great time  

I am still trying to make a decision, but may go for another IUI in January while I am deciding - can't hurt!Think I would miss you three though as would be right at end of Jan

Bingbong -are you new or have I missed you along the way? Either way, good to see you here  

Love and luck to all for 2009
Misti xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

I think that once I've taken these tablets will be either flying out the 18th / 19th... depending on day scan - then out for about 10 days... will be taking laptop and DVD's this time!!!

Misti - I should be out there until 28th - ish... if you're around then 
mini x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Me too - I fly back on the 28th or 29th....

Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

So we'll be the hard core Grand girlies then!!!
Winky - the strange dreams have started and I've not started my meds!!
Last night Jessica (nurse from Casualty) did my EC....Well what can I say!!  8 collected in total - but they were no good - old eggs - came out like miniature poached eggs!!!  Oh dear - what was I eating before bed time to dream that one up!!!

Bring on the weired dreams!!

Mini x x


----------



## Roo67

Hi girlies - great news that all has worked out ok for you all to go mid january. I really wish i could be out there with you all but I think i will be about starting my meds when you all fly out. I must get in touch with Stepan and ask about treatment plan etc.

I have an appt at hosp on monday to officially recieve my blood results  managed to con my GP into getting some of them in Dec, just hoping the FSH reading was correct.

roo x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Good luck with appt Roo...   the results were right!!  
Shame you're not gonna be out there mid Jan - I'll be there for 10 days (makes it easier for me with regards to getting meds and scans...)
You take care x x


----------



## bingbong

Really pleased to hear that all is still on track!!! And that's great that you will be out there together.

Misti, I am pretty new here! Not really sure where I fit as haven't decided what treatment I am having and where, so I just flit around different places, trying to get to know people and learn what I can to help me decide what to do! 

BB x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Roo - that's a shame, would have been fab to have you with us. Perhaps we'll overlap a day or so at the end of our trip/beginning of yours?
Hope so

Suitcase
x


----------



## winky77

Hey Felix.....please add me to the front page....going out either 19th or 21st (have booked flights on both days as so cheap!) and back around the 26th. 

Can't believe it has come around so quick again....am not organised at all with drugs or anything yet! 

lol

..Winky   
ps...Suity and Mini....have travel speakers for my ipod now so at least can have some music in the room....also still have the dvds Dottie lent me (sorry Dottie....can I take them again or do you need them back?!)  and some others I can take for my laptop....


----------



## suitcase of dreams

cool - I've got speakers too Winky...and a cupboard full of DVDs I keep meaning to watch - I'll bring a selection (mind you most were bought in Asia so can't guarantee the quality!)

Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Taking laptop too - might end up doing some work whilst out there.... seeing as its going to be 10 days!!!  Or even a couple pf day trips - money depending...
mini x


----------



## dottiep

Gosh there's a lot of activity on here this month!  Here's hoping October is a bumper month for babies too!

Love
Dottie
x


----------



## kylecat

Just a quick post to wish Winky, Mini and Suity lots of luck for their forthcoming treatments in Brno. Good luck girls, I'll be thinking of you all  , 

Kylecat xxx


----------



## eddysu

Happy New Year everyone!  And happy belated birthday Winky.   

So much happens when I'm not online for a week!  Glad to hear that things seem to be falling into place for Suitcase, Mini and Winky.   Suitcase, did you choose your donor yet?

JJ - hope things are going to plan for you now.  Must be getting exciting as it gets closer!

Misti & Roo - I'm currently due to be in Brno from 1st February for about 10 days if that would overlap with you.  AF was 2 days early for me this month but am counting as if a 28 day cycle so would put me there for day 10 scan on the 2nd Feb. 

However, I'm having second thoughts about going straight into this cycle without doing more tests.    I got the book 'Is your Body Baby Friendly' to read over the holidays and I'm beginning to believe that there is something to the immune stuff.  I want to think that there is some reason why IVF doesn't work.  This sort of makes sense.  The book lists only ARGC and CARE Nottingham as doing the full immune tests.  I know its all expensive but I don't think I can take another failure.  If I have to delay to figure out how to get some of these tests done I can only think it would be worthwhile.  Has anyone else had any immune tests?  Does anyone know if Reprofit do any immune testing or treatment?  The book talks about 5 different immune problems such as clotting and natural killer cells (NK cells).  Some of the treatments are clexane, steriods, IVig and humira.  I think I'll keep doing some research while I'm waiting for my next AF.

Here's hoping for lots of success for everyone in 2009!


----------



## Betty-Boo

Eddysu - good to hear from you - did you have a good time??

Does make sense to get everything check out, I had the clotting done - but that was because I've suffereed from PE in the past.  I've also had the thyroid function test - via my GP.  Not sure about the others.

You must do whats right for you and if it means slightly delaying things -but gives you peace of mind, then that might be the best way to go ahead.
take care mini x x


----------



## eddysu

Thanks for the encouragement Mini.

Am feeling a bit sorry for myself because I've had the worst flights ever.    On the way over my flight was cancelled from Chicago to Buffalo so I spent Christmas eve by myself in a hotel in Chicago!  But my dad lives in Chicago so I saw him on Christmas morning before flying to my mom's in Buffalo in the afternoon.  But then I didn't get my luggage until boxing day after midnight.  Now I'm stuck again in Chicago.  Flight was supposed to leave here this morning and arrive in London Sunday night but now I've been sitting in Chicago all day because of a mechanical problem.  We are due to leave here soon but then I won't arrive into London until 6am Monday morning and have to go to work!  Hopefully luggage will arrive with me this time though  

While I'm at it one more thing - I told my sister what I'm doing and she must have told her husband because last night he said to me he didn't think I should be doing this.  Easy for him to say when he has 3 beautiful children.  Why shouldn't we have the chance to have our own children.  Makes me want to not speak to anyone but other single women trying to conceive  

I feel much better after that vent!  

Eddy


----------



## Betty-Boo

What a night mare journey - hope you manage to get home with luggage too.  Shame you've got to go into work though.

I know what you mean about your brother in law's comment... I do think that some just don't get it - I had a friend who said something similar to me.. we're still friends, I just don't discuss this with her.  It might be that he just doesn't understand the whole concept.  The Why's and need etc, this is after all planned down to the very last detail.  Something most of my friends that know find amazing - and the knowledge we have regarding fertility!  My GP's always amazed when I chat to him.
He'll come round, he's probably thinking about you not being in a relationship and that it isn't going to be straight forward.  

Take care - safe journey,
mini x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Sorry you've been having such a horrid time Eddy Su (I've been stuck in enough airports myself to know how frustrating and stressful it is....)

As for your sister's husband, easier said than done I know, but just ignore him....think I said it on another thread somewhere but at the end of the day, there will always be people who are uncomfortable with what we are doing, but that is essentially their problem and not ours. It's tough when those people are family members....I hope your sister at least was more positive than her hubby. It can be easy for those who already have their 'perfect family' to sit in judgement - but it's your life not theirs...

Of course it would be great if everyone could be fully supportive of our choices, but I guess we have to accept that some people just won't be. They are entitled to their opinions, but we don't have to let those opinions upset/affect us...

Re the extra tests, I haven't had any of them but I did have aspirin and clexane on my last cycle and will prob do so again - not sure if it really helped but that was the one where I got the BFP (even though it didn't last) so might count for something. 

As the others have said, if you feel more comfortable having tests before you go ahead, then def do that. Think Dottie saw Dr ******* in London for some tests - maybe PM her for details - could be a good place to start

Safe (and hopefully quick!) journey home,
Suitcase
x


----------



## Maya7

Hi Eddy - sorry you're having a frustrating holiday in the airport!!   

As for your BIL ... try not to give him too much of your energy... He is your sister's partner so hopefully relations wont be soured there ... I'm trying to be more philosophical myself in respect to supporters/detractors... some will be instinctively supportive whereas others may take time to come around ... and some may never agree but will have to accept that its not their life you're living.

Take care ... safe flight!
Maya


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Eddy so sorry that you are having a nightmare, sorry about your BIL's reaction, maybe have a word with your sister about how it made you feel.  Maybe he was shocked and hadn't thought it through

L x


----------



## lulumead

Hi eddysu...sorry its all been a bit stressful.  I think your BIL should be ignored as the others have said, I know its easier said than done but its your life and decision and I'm sure you will be great.
 
xx


----------



## winky77

Hi EddySu....

Sorry you've been having travel wobbles...shame we haven't mastered Astral Travel yet!!!   You BiL probably just opened his mouth without really thinking things through....easily done by people sat in conventional set ups.  At the end of the day I just think about the fact that there are no guarantees in life and women (and men!) can find themselves as single parent families for reasons totally out of their control (divorce, death of partner etc).  The difference is with us is that we are making a proactive choice to do this and going into it well informed with our eyes firmly open to the realities of our choice.  There will always be some people who understand that more than others. 

Coincidently I had the same book delivered by Amazon a couple of days ago.  I am just about to start reading it.....as have been having the exact same wobbles as yourself and wondering why it hasn't worked.  I've had 6 Grade 1 embryos at 8 cell or CMs popped in over the last 5 months always with a very good lining.....so I can't help but question why they are not sticking. Stepan has mentioned some other drugs I can take after ET this next time but I am also thinking what can I get tested for - either before this next go.....or after if it doesn't work again.... would need to give my body a break anyway as have had IVF or FET every other cycle since July.  

Love to everyone else on here !! JJ, Suity, Mini....not long now!!

..Winky


----------



## winky77

Hi CEM.....yeah...read it in about a day....easy read ChicLit.....and totally predictable!  I went from excitement that there was a book speaking our language (IUI, 2WW etc) to frustration that she so easily sells out on her intentions!  Oh well....just means I will still need to write my book! 

..Winky


----------



## Felix42

Morning All, my it's been busy!  I've updated what I could work out on dates everyone is having treatment.  Please let me know your correct dates if I've not yet got them or they are wrong.

Eddysu, hope you managed to get home!!   Sounds like the journey from hell and to have to go to work afterwards    Sorry to hear about your BIL's comments.  Definitely echo what the others say.  There are always going to be naysayers but we must listen to our hearts and surround ourselves with those who support us (such as our Fertility Friends here!).

Love and hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## eddysu

Home safe and sound now.  I'm even at work and don't feel too bad!  Desperate to get home tonight, unpack and go to bed early though.

Thanks for all the soothing words.  Think I was tired and lonely yesterday so hence the need to vent.  Re peoples reactions, I think that we spend so much time thinking about all this then expect people to jump to the same conclusion we have straight away.  I know when I first started thinking about using donor sperm I didn't really want to either.  It was only after reading and talking to people that I came to the conclusion that its the right thing for me.

After I posted yesterday I did some more targetted searching and found a bunch of stuff about Dr *******.  I meant to call this morning to try to make an appointment but forgot to before leaving home.  I hate calling from an open plan office.

Felix - my dates for Reprofit will be arriving 1st Feb and probable departure day 10th Feb.

CEM - would be great to see you in Brno however it would be even better if this cycle results in a BFP for you!

Not long now for JJ, Mini, Suitcase and Winky!

Eddy


----------



## Betty-Boo

Glad you got back safe and sound.
Enjoy the early night!
mini x


----------



## winky77

Hello Ladies....

...well I've been having wobbles all day.....I think I'm going to delay my trip to Brno and next IVF cycle!  Tis a combination of things....  The more I read about immune issues the more I think I should look into that before I move forward and spend more money on another cycle.  I've had 6 'perfect' embryos put in since August and none have stuck.  Reading Dr Beer's 'Is you body baby friendly?' book he definately reckons there has to be a reason for repeated IVF failure.  What I do know is that I have thyroid antibodies ...and saw a post today that said 50% of women with this also have other immune issues.  Dr Beer also talks about the womb treating the embryo as a foreign body and trying to reject it....made me think about my experience with the mireno coil a couple of years ago ...it stayed in me for 6 weeks before my uterus expelled it.  I am also just tired with it all.....I think I need some more recovery time before I pump my body full of drugs again....a chance to get some weight off and focus on me for a while.....I am not going to definately decide for a few days .......and I'll be gutted to not be there with Mini and Suity....but I need to follow my instincts and make a sensible decision.....a 4 or 8 week delay isn't going to make that much difference age-wise.....yet that's what has been pushing me relentlessly forward without a break so far over the last 6 months.  Now I've had my birthday I am not as hung up on that! 

sorry for the offload....helps me think it through though.  

EddySu.....give me a shout if you fancy a chat about the immune stuff....sonds like you have been having the same thoughts. 

lol
..Winky


----------



## Betty-Boo

Winky - you must do whats best for you... It does make sense to me to try and coverall bases so to speak and find out what's happening inside.  Time's a great healer and I'm sure you'll come bouncing back when you're emotionally ready to do so.

Take care, thinking of you x x x

Mini x x


----------



## winky77

Ta Mini....and ta for text too....am now planning a 6 week diet and exercise regime .....my own little fat camp!!  But before I start it I am off to the coffee shop to meet a friend and have a last milky latte and millionaire shortbread! 

lol


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Winky - you will of course be much missed by me and Mini out in Brno, but you must do what is right for you and if you don't feel ready, then you def shouldn't go ahead....all this tx is hard enough without also feeling like the timing isn't quite right

I was encouraged by my previous BFP to have another go with own eggs and no additional tests (after all, I know an embie can stick, if not for long...) but if this cycle proves unsuccessful I too shall be going down the path of further testing to rule out any issues....and it certainly makes sense to cover all the bases....

With the exception of 4 days over Xmas, I've been following a healthy eating/exercise routine since early November and I have to say it makes a huge difference - I feel much better physically, and it's also really helping with the emotional pressure....

You take care, and I'm def still planning that trip to Scotland  
Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

eddysu so pleased that you are back safe and sound.  I saw Mr ******* and he diagnosed my NK cells activity after my MC.  He is a lovely man and will work alongside your IVF clinic.

Winky like the others say you have to do what feels right for you
L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Have just heard from UK clinic - wigglies should be in Denmark by next monday - then it will be sent to Czech... well travelled stuff!!!

mini x


----------



## indekiwi

Winky, I hope you are finding a peaceful and confident space (away from the wobbles) in which to decide what's right for you and make plans on how you will progress.  I'm joining you in the fat camp regardless, given the delay in my own plans.    

Mini, Suitcase, I shall be   from the side lines as you go on your journeys later this month.  The amount of "admin" that you have to go through in order to be treated abroad is no mean feat in its own right.  I'm still smiling at the cc verification episode....  

Eddysu, so sorry to read of your experience with your BIL.  Ultimately, I hope he eats his words once he sees what a brilliant mum your family and society would have lost had you heeded what he said.

A-Mx


----------



## Roo67

Hi all,

Eddysu - glad you got home safely (eventually) and had a good nights rest last night.

Mini - glad your wrigglies are on the move again

Winky - good to chat yesterday, not sure how much help I was though 

I emailed stepan today asking for his honest opinion as to whether I should try with my own eggs or not - I've been worrying about FSH as was high 17, then 23 and now down to 10 and didn't want to waste time, money and extra emotional energy chasing own egg IVF if unkilely to work. FSH must have been high for a reason !
Stepan replied that 'With FSH 10 we can try minimal stimulation with clomid and then IVF, be honest you are 1967 born so success rate around 10 -15%'. I just don't know what to do - I want to get going again asap as last over there in OCT.  When I had my IUI's I responded ok to clomid with 2-3 follies, not sure if this would be enough for IVF, anyone got any pearls of wisdom for me?

My head is in a spin with all this - half of me wishes I didn't get bloods tested again and i would be none the wiser, but then again I want to do something different this cycle.

Roo x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Roo - that's the same protocol as me... He was happy to do an EC on me with 2 big follies that I produced naturally when I went out for a consult.  
The main reason I went with Reprofit is that there attitude is why stim something with nothing there to stim - It is very a very reasonable plan too - which is why I've taken the risk of giving it a try - I got the feeling he'd be happy to EC what ever you produce.  I am still booked in for DE in April back up plan - which I darn hope I don't have to use) - but like he said we must try ths method with your own eggs..  Just means 5 days of clomid and then 3 days of puregon - again low dose.  Just felt much more natural for me....
Hope that helps mini x x


----------



## Maya7

Hi Roo

Deciding whether to use own eggs at our age is a tough one and I can empathise with you in your decision making process.  

In my own case, my FSH was 8 when I began tx (tested almost a year before IVF tx) and my mother also was pregnant and gave birth to my younger brother when she was my age so I took that as a positive sign.  I also felt I wanted to give myself a chance to use my own eggs (have suffered through menstruation for over 25 years!!) and to be honest if this tx hadnt been successful, I dont know whether I would have stopped or continued with donor eggs.  I suspect I would have continued!

I hope you make the right decision for you.

Maya


----------



## Lou-Ann

Eddysu, glad you are home safe and sound  . Sorry to hear that you had a negative response from your BiL.  

Mini, glad that you have sorted your travelling wrigglies out  

Winky, if more tests give you peace of mind that you are doing everything possible to make your dream a reality, then surely they are good to have  

Roo  , Stepan must think that it is worth a go with your own eggs or he wouldn't have recommended it would he. Good luck with your decision making  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Roo67

Thanks for thoughts,

I emailed again and gave him my scan results when on clomid for IUI and he said this was the result that he was expecting and that if I were a czech pt he would def recommend giving it a try. I think I'll sleep on it but will probably go with this.

Mini - how long are you going to be out there, is it the same length of time as if you were going for full stimms?

If I decide to go ahead, I will probably be out there from around the 27th Jan, depending on AF (and time off work)

roo x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Roo - am going out for 10 days - but this is just because I'm having my day 8 scan out there as can't ask the clinic here as I sort of told them where to shove it plus they are so unreliable.

PM me your email address and I'll send you my plan so you've got an idea on timings.  To me - it was the lower drug level that won me.  
I might still be out there til 29th Jan - so will be great to meet up.
Take care mini x x


----------



## Roo67

Thanks hun,

Was hoping to have a shorter trip than 10 days so if can get scan here then should be doable.
Would be great to be out with you and S of D, and also eddysu too.

r xx


----------



## madmisti

Hello ladies!

Well - lots to catch up on!

Winky - sounds very wise to go with your instincts - much better to delay and have everything 'right' before you go for next treatment. I think when you are having treatment after treatment, you just want to carry on. I know I was feeling that but the enforced break this month with the clinic being closed  has made me take a step back too. I am more confused than ever as a result to be honest ( see below), but it has been good to get off the treadmill for a bit and rethink.

Eddysu - glad you finally got home, but what horrendous journeys   Good luck with your decision making...

Mini - good to hear 'your' sperm is on it's travels. Wishing all those swimmers a safe journey   Not long now...

Roo - totally empathise with your dilemna. I am so confused as to whether to try an Own Egg IVF or not. The treatment plan Stepan gave has high dose FSH so is expensive.He has given me chance 20% of live birth as my FSH is fine. Money is short and on a financial and purely practical level, the obvious choice is to go straight to Donor Eggs. However, I am struggling with the concept of the child growing up with neither genetic parent. Plus I responded well to Clomid and Marek said he reckoned they would get at least 6 eggs with IVF. So I am very torn. If I had OE IVF and it didn't work, I just don't know where I would find the money to go for DE IVF. What I really need is a crystal ball so I know which to go for  

Have emailed Stepan to say i won't do own egg IVF but would like to do an embryo adoption while waiting for De IVF, and will continue with IUI's, but really am  unsettled in my mind as to whether this is right decision.

Anyway, I hope everyone is manging to keep warm. I am down with tonsillitis  

Love to everyone - sorry if I missed anyone in personals
Misti xx


----------



## lulumead

Hi misti

sorry its all so hard...not really sure what I can say to help with your decision making.  can you have a detailed conversation with the clinic...they do sound like they give good advice. are the odds with donor eggs that much greater?
would you ever have considered adoption?  a child born from double donation has the same access or lack of access to their genetic make-up as an adopted  child (or similar, at least in my head!) and if you are growing them in you, then they will be full of you too!  I've not really explained that very well and I can't begin to know how you get your head around that...I know for me even using donor sperm, I have thought about it as half-adoption...which might be weird but it helps me when thinking about how the child might feel.  Plus I did read something about the fact that with adopted children they know that someone has given them up in order for them to be adopted whereas a double donor baby hasn't got that issue.  Sorry, my ramblings are probably not very helpful, but I just wondered if thinking of it in that way is helpful.

hope you come to a decision that you are happy with, I'm sure others on here will have better advice.   

big hugs
xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi everyone,

Gosh, lots of difficult decisions to make here at the moment....it's so hard to know what to do isn't it? If only there was some sort of guarantee or way of more accurately predicting the outcome....

Because I got pregnant last time even though it didn't last, that's what has convinced me to have at least one more go with my own eggs. But I have to say I'm not sure how much longer I can keep on trying. I just want a family - and ideally more than one child, and the longer I delay with my own eggs, the harder it will be to achieve that. 
But at the same time, there's no guarantee it's actually going to work with donor eggs either....and I still have to get my head round the anonymity aspect of it. Need to call LWC and see how long their wait list is for donor eggs - that way I could get an ID release egg and sperm donor. But then again, the costs are so high and the wait is bound to be at least 6-9 months. I also have a donor egg cycle booked at Repro for April so if this upcoming cycle doesn't work, I'm going to have to face this decision pretty soon.
On the one hand, my priority is a baby and if egg donor is the way to get there, then I feel OK with that. And yet something is stopping me for just making that step and I need to work out what it is and how to move beyond it....

I'm not even going to begin to try to offer advice to Roo or Misti - I think this is just such a personal decision and we all have to find our own ways - but good luck and I hope you work out what's right for you
Roo - I fly back on the 28th so if you are there before that, then dinner/hot choc definitely sounds like a plan!

Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

wow so many decisions, Roo delighted that you are having a go with your own eggs, does Stephan give you the %'s for pregnancy or live birth?  I was given both by a US clinic and when he said 90% mc rate that sort of put me off!

Suity it seems that CRM people are not waiting as long in the UK for DE's if you decide, some of the girls on the Lister thread are still waiting 5 yrs on!!


It sounds like the singles girls mini meet will be in Bruno!!!

L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi - can someone please pm me the email address for the lady who does the accupuncture at Reprofit.... Am thinking that everything is worth a try.

Mini x


----------



## dottiep

Hi all

Winky - I've PM'd you re immune tests...

Mini - Helena is the accupuncturist I used - her email is:

[email protected]

Dx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Dottie - thank you!!!  Have just seen my GP - she'll sign me off sick for 2 weeks 'to cook' as she puts it after ET, which has been a great relief.

Hope you're well honey and little bean is not causing you too much worry.
mini x x


----------



## winky77

Mini....great news on getting signed off...hope you have things to occupy you tho....or you'll go stir crazy waiting!!! Be warned the accupuncture in Brno hurts a bit...not major but just not as 'pleasant' as I've had here! 

Dottie...ta for PM...V helpful!    

Roo...what's your decision after sleeping on it?  Tis a dilemma....but sounds worth a go.

Misti....tis all such a dilemma!  Hard to advise but I just know there is a sense of relief when having made a decision. ........Talking of Crystal Balls....I've booked a tarot/medium reading this Saturday!  I think I am going thru some kind of 'spiritual' crisis.....last week it was firewalking with the Shamans, tomorrow I'm doing meditation at the Buddhist centre...and this morning I went to a closed convent with my friend and got hugged by a nun !   I've not been brought up under any particular religion but I'm 'curious' and open-minded.  I'm probably most drawn to Buddhism......but that nun definately had something about her!  My friend offered to take me......and it was a lovely thought ....although I was a bit anxious that I would be asked questions about 'my husband' and then banished when the truth came out!   Of course she didn't ask me anyway! Feels weird to think the nuns will be praying for my intentions later today....

....meanwhile the practical side of me has done a diet and exercise plan for the next 6 weeks and is still working out if I should be having more blood tests or not !....in fact I think I'll revive the fitness thread as I don't think it is just me working on making my body more baby-friendly  (by the way......typical of me....one of my upstairs flat tennants came in for a chat and then I notice the 'Is my body baby friendly?' book was sat large as life on the coffee table!!!  Am sure she saw it...there are probably in a panic now thinking I'll be selling the flat ! 

JJ, LouAnn, Maya, Indekiwi, eddysu.....and anyone else I've missed     

..Winky


----------



## DitzyDoo

Hi all

wow it's been busy here.

Winky you've made the right decision for you, youll know when the time is right. Re the fitness, went to the gym monday & tuesday, trying to get as fit as I can, but dont know how long I wil last  

Roo, suitcase & misty, I know exactly how you feel, knowing which way to go. I have high FSh too, but still want it give it a go with my own eggs, then will move on the donor eggs if I dont respod well. At least i will have tries, but the finaical implications are there too. dont really have any money saved if this try doesn't work.

Felix I'm being stupid but wher is the list of dates etc?

Maya how you doing? how's your little bean?

Well cant wait to get out there now, not 2 long to wait.

Good luck everyone
Love
joe
xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Winky - have got a house - well bathroom to decorate - I'm sure a bit of painting won't hurt.... that's if I get to the 2WW - am getting more and more apprehensive by the hour.  The odds aren't good - but have to give it a try.

Joe when are you out in Czech?

Mini x


----------



## winky77

Hey Mini.....keep positive   ....don't forget I wished for all the single girl's baby dreams to come true as I walked on those hot coals!!  Wish I could be with you  

lol

..Winky


----------



## eddysu

There are a lot of good thoughts being passed around lately.  I keep thinking of things to say as I'm reading the posts and they seem so relevant at the time but not sure I'll be able to eloquently pass them on here!

Winky - I think you are doing the right thing to step back and reassess.  I think when we are caught up in the treatment cycle we just want it all to happen so badly that we sometimes don't think objectively.  The diet and exercise can only be helpful as well.  Although, I read somewhere the other day that exercise boosts your immune system so don't exercise too much!  That brings me to one last thought that there will always be some statistic or something we read that will support what we want to believe...  Any chance you can join us in Copenhagen if you don't go to Brno?

Regarding your decisions around your own eggs Misti & Roo, I want to say something about regrets and not wanting to have any.  So if you would regret an unsuccessful cycle with your own eggs Misti because it means you wouldn't be able to go on to donor eggs because of the finances that's something to also think about.  I think the shoe is on the other foot for Roo as it sounds like you'd regret it if you didn't have a go with your own eggs.  

Mini - so glad to hear that your   is winging its way to Brno.  I'm jealous that your GP will sign you off for 2 whole weeks.  What's the reason she's putting in the note?  I suggested to mine that it be a gyno procedure under a general anesthetic and he said that would only get me a week!

Suitcase - is it all smooth sailing for you now until you start the treatment?

I've managed to confuse myself some more because I went in for a followup appointment at LWC yesterday as they owed me one from my last failed FET.  I thought at least I could come out with a script for the puregon for my cycle at Reprofit.  But I saw a different doctor and we discussed the immune tests and she put together a plan for me that uses everything out there.  Plus she agreed to short protocol.  I'd be on clexane, baby aspirin, prednislone and antibiotics.  The only other immune treatment there is to try would be IVIG which they don't support and I'm not entirely sure I'd be game to try.

Maybe I need to come out to Brno while Mini and Suitcase are there so I can feel the love.  Even though I get mad at LWC, it feels comfortable there and I know which appointments are best and how to sneak out of work.  Still would like to take time off during next cycle.  I think I should make a pros and cons list or something.

Hello to everyone else that I haven't specifically mentioned.

Eddy


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Eddy - Glad that ou have a plan with LWC, didn't realise that they tested for immune issues there- do they send them via HCA lab the Chicago tests?

IVIG is not the only option as well there are clinics now using Intralipid (there are threads on here about it) Dr Gory - Fertility Academy will prescribe it and SIRM in USA are using it instead of IVIG it is also about £300 compared to IVIG which I paid £1400 for a dose. Some girls also have LIT treatment for specific immune issues- the cheapest way is to fly to Greece for it, although the Portland Hospital will do it.

Good luck and happy thinking !!!
L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Eddy, just a thought - I was all set up to have IVF in Plymouth this month - but after one consult at Repro I soon changed my mind.....  Can you or is it worth coming out for a consult - get a feel of the place and then decide....

Take care
Mini x


----------



## Roo67

Hi Ladies,

Have slept on it and decided to go ahead with minimal stimulation - emailed Stepan and have got my treatment plan.  yikes all seems to happened so quickly,

Will be able to swap around at work and get a week off so should be set to go around 26th depending on AF, just need to sort out getting medications, booking hotel and flights now.

Tempted to book hotel now but daren't book flight until know when AF will arrive - makes it more expensive that way though.

Will anyone still be there that week?

roo x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Ooooo I'm so excited for you Roo!!!!  Why not after all - we can be 2 min stim girlies together - will still be out there prob until 29th ish - am staying in grand too.  I've done the same booked the accomm will book flights at first sign of AF.....  probably to Prague then bus it over.
Take care
mini x x


----------



## Papillon

Hello,

I had my 4th FET (DD) yesterday at Invimed, Warsaw Poland. The Clinic is good and dr. Rokicki tries his best to help me. So,
now I just have to wait and wait for the next 2 weeks. Hopefully this time it will be BFP!

Papillon


----------



## madmisti

Joe  - good to see you here - when do you go over?

Roo - glad you have made a decision you are comfortable with - hope AF plays ball for timing etc  

Paillon - welcome, and lots of   and   for you on the 2WW. Hope your New Year gets off to a brilliant start with a BFP!

Eddy - great you have some answers. I'd recommend a visit to Reprofit too  - think you will be converted  

Winky - will join you on the diet and fitness programme!!

Suitcase - not long now... hope you are keeping well

As for me, after a lot of thought, research, applications for loans ( all rejected  ) I have finally come to terms and made a decision. I will forgo the Own Egg IVf and go for DE IVF, with hopefully an embryo adoption beforehand and possibly IUI's in between - though not doing anything this month as feel I need time to get myself together after all the trauma of decision making etc! Also I want to try and lose weight and get fitter, and sort out and decorate my spare room ( ? nursery  )

Thanks to everyone for their input, advice and support, both on the threads and via PM's  

Love
Misti x


----------



## Betty-Boo

All the best papillon for the 2WW      
Misti - good to see you're having some tlc time, you really deserve it.
Take care
mini x x


----------



## lulumead

Good luck Papillon!

Misti: pleased you have made a decision and are giving yourself some TLC     .

love to everyone else...this board is getting busier day by day.  

xx


----------



## Felix42

*Welcome to the Abroadies lucky 2nd thread!* 

 *Current and imminent treatment* 

 *IVI, Barcelona* 

Amimad - 6 Feb - c.10 Feb (FET 9 Feb) 

 *Reprofit,Czech Republic* 

CEM - 4 Feb (Consultation) 

Winky - c.16 Feb (IVF) 

Joe71 - c.22 Feb (ICSI) 

Felix - 12 - 19 Mar (DEIVF) 

Love & hugs Felix xx


----------



## Felix42

Well, we've got so busy we are now onto a second thread!!!

Wishing everyone lots of   and  for upcoming treatment.

This way>>>>> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=171356.0

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## madmisti

Yippee - I'm first!! 

Misti xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Me second... Ha ha!  Thanks felix for the new board.
Take care mini x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Felix for the new thread - is there a formal page limit then?

Papillon - welcome and good luck for the 2WW

Misti - glad you've made a decision, Feb will come round pretty quickly

Eddysu - if you are comfortable with LWC and what they are proposing, then why not go ahead with them? Makes sense to me...good luck  

Roo - excellent news. I fly home on the 28th so we should overlap by at least an evening for dinner!

Think that's everyone, can't remember now as this is new thread! So sorry if I've missed anyone

All OK with me - took last BCP last night so in theory waiting for AF now but since I've already had a bleed I don't know if I will bleed again. Stepan told me to wait for AF then start stimms. If no further bleeding by Sat/Sun, then I'll query it with him and start stimms anyway
Still got to sort out UK day 6 scan - Dottie if you're reading this can you PM me the phone no of the Birth Clinic pls? I'll text you soon as well  

Take care all,
Suitcase
x


----------



## eddysu

Cheap flight alert on Ryanair.  For those awaiting AF to book flights you might want to check anyway as I just found a couple of flights for £5.  Worth booking even if you don't end up using them.

Am leaning towards a consultation at Reprofit this month and postponing the cycle until next month.  I can fly to Brno and back the first weekend of Feb for only £10!  I do love a bargain.

Eddy


----------



## Felix42

Suity, yep apparently there is a limit. Lou asked me if I could start a new thread as a result. 
Hope it kicks off some more lovely positives for us all. 

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Felix thanks for doing the 'hall of fame' 
L x


----------



## madmisti

Oh to have SUCH power Lou  

Misti xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks for the clarification Lou! Was just curious.....

Hope everyone is doing OK today. Nothing to really update from me, waiting for some sign of bleeding now I've stopped the pill but as I've already really had AF I don't think it will be much more than a little spotting. If no sign by Sunday, will email Stepan and start stimms Monday anyway I think

Good news from work today that the maternity policy is changing. Previously we got 6 weeks full pay and 12 weeks half pay - so effectively 12 weeks full pay and then statutory after that. They've changed it to 10 weeks full pay, plus 2 weeks for every year of service up to 5 years. I've been there 5 years so I'll get the maximum of 20 weeks on full pay. And they'll pay a return to work bonus of 1 months salary when you go back - so that's good news. Just got to get pregnant now  

Suitcase
x


----------



## kylecat

Blimey Suity! That maternity policy is very generous and good news for you! The teaching one is pretty crap so I have been saving furiously since the Autumn!  

Good Luck with the start of your treatment, really hope everything goes well - can't believe it has come round so quickly.   

Lots of luck to all the other girls heading out to reprofit soon    

Love to all
Kylecat xxx


----------



## DitzyDoo

Hi Girls

Felix thanks for the list.

Roo, mini, Suity I fly out on the 27th so will be there the same time as you. Will be standing at the grand.
Would be good to meet up.

Misty glad you've made your decision, good luck chicken. xx

Papillon good luck on your 2ww. xx

Love to all
joe
xx


----------



## Roo67

Joe, 

Thats great that I will have some company - I have just booked hotel  - tues 27th for 6 nights, can always alter it nearer the time - just fairly cheap at the mo.

Roo x


----------



## Betty-Boo

That's what I did - booked now and if I need to change dates can do at a later stage...
Trying to sort out flights etc - well not buy them yet but trying to figure out the logistics side of things.
Take it its pretty easy to get from Prague to Brno  Seems it, bus or train - bus seems quicker...
Will have to see if can buy tickets online...
Well - have finished the norethisterone so now its the waiting game...
Will be great to meet you all out there!!
Mini x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I've kicked off my cycle and the injections !!!

My donor and i were chatting on the phone last night and he was asking about the protocol for drug and I said on the the 10th' he said 'so tomorrow' and it threw me as I thought I had a few days extra  and then I realise AF had not arrived, so I got in a panic! and got hysterical, but I think it must have pushed her on and   promptly arrived this morning! as I didn't know whether to start oestrogen injection and the drugs for lining thickening or not. Of course I phoned Barcelona but no answer at weekends on oncall Dr.

I have then noticed a change!! or typo on my drug regime from last time. I am taking what they say but I think last's time is correct.

My donor's partner gave me my first injection this evening, went well  and then this evening I went to take my synarel spray- which should have 30 sprays and I have only used as prescribed, but despite calculating it should run out on Tues night, but no there are only 23 sprays in it not 30 as stated!!! I rang some late openeing chemists as I have a spare prescrition but there seems to be a supply problem or others take a working day to order in, anyway I have tracked one down and found one, reserved it in Whetstone North London so will head out in the morning as they open at 1100.

My donors partner booked all our flights today, so just need to find accom.
L x


----------



## Felix42

JJ that's great to hear you are underway.  How stressful re the spray tho. Good job you had an extra script handy. Keeping everything crossed for you. You must be soooo excited. 

Love & hugs Felix xxx


----------



## Choice4

JJ1
Your mail box is full!!!!
I can't PM you


----------



## Betty-Boo

JJ - great to hear things are starting to move - does sound a bit confusing with all the drugs etc!!
Take care          
Thinking of you
mini x x


----------



## Roo67

JJ1 - so glad your cycle is underway - heres hoping for a stress free time for you all

R x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Anyone travelled to brno via czech airways
Am trying to see which way will be less hassle... Getting to stansted is a nightmare from Plymouth so that's out - can fly from Bristol - prague, but really don't want to fanny round with buses etc - especially whilst its -10 over there.. so am thinking of using czech airways...
Would welcome others thoughts and advice
mini x


----------



## Roo67

Can't remember who we flew with first time into prague, 

I'm not sure what to do either  - it is a 4 hour drive to stanstead for me but could get a lift to N'castle and fly to prague - the bus is not too much hassle  (me and mum did it the first time) but as you say it it is really cold then  it is certainly easier to fly straight to Brno.

Where will you fly from with czech Airlines? I thought it was only easyjet that flew from UK to Brno?

R x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Roo - czech airlines fly to brno via prague.. from heathrow...

Think will prob end up using Ryan air but staying in hotel at Stansted night before and night I fly back... trying to make it as hassle free as poss - trains to plymouth are a mare!! THey're not running on the weekend for what ever reason.. good old engineering works...
Easyjet to fly straight out to prague - but really don't fancy standing round in the cold....
Tbh  - can't do anything until AF arrives!! So am second guessing it all at the moment.... LOL
Take care mini x x


----------



## Sima

JJ - good to see you have got going with your treatment again.  Best of luck over the next few weeks.


----------



## madmisti

Mini - Hope AF plays ball   and you can make final arrangements. Has your sperm arrived in Brno yet?

JJ1 - great you are under way - but what a pain re drugs etc. As if this isn't all stressful enough   Hope everything is plain saiing from now on  

Joe - great you are all booked up. Really rooting for you hun. Sad I am going to miss the fun of the singlies crowd in Brno!

Roo - hope you get travel plans sorted with minimum stress  

Love and luck to all
Misti x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Misti - am hoping sperm arrive in Denmark tomorrow - although not too hopeful as current clinic haven't contacted me ref payment yet....
Ah well!
Take care mini x


----------



## madmisti

Mini - is it worth making sure there is sperm available for you at Reprofit is the worst happens and sperm doesn't arrive? hopeing it DOES of course! Did it send you a postcard on its travels  

Love
Misti xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

I'm sure it will arrive - Denmark have said will only take 2-3 days to send over to Czech - so have plenty of time yet.... 
mini x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I hope the sperm gets there in time! There is so much to think about it
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

JJ - glad you're on your way now, hope all goes smoothly

Winky - I'm sure Czech Airlines would be fine, it's only a short flight....I guess it's a question of what is more hassle - changing planes in Prague both ways, or getting to/from Stansted. 
I also rejected Easyjet because Stansted is just too much of a pain - I'm 25 mins from Heathrow and about 2.5 hrs from Stansted with traffic etc! Am wondering if the Vienna thing might have been a mistake though - not so concerned about the way out but on the way back after transfer I won't want to be carrying bags etc and as I understand it, I need to change trains in Vienna to get from central station to airport. Might just get off and get cab at that point, will play it by ear. Am a bit unprepared and have not pre-booked train or bus tickets or anything. Fortunately my German is pretty good so not too worried about dealing with it when I arrive at Vienna airport....
In fact, I feel overall very unprepared given that I fly a week tomorrow. Have given no thought to currency needed, what to pack, or anything else really. Oh well, no doubt it will all work itself out!

Joe - I leave on 28th (assuming 5 day transfer - not convinced I'll get this though, never made it to 5 days before...) - so we'll maybe have time for dinner on the 27th depending what time you arrive....hope to meet you even if briefly!

Right, might pop over to the Czech board and start reading about what to take, where to go when there etc...feel like a little bit of preparation might be in order now that the countdown has started - just realised I start injections tonight as well - thought it was tomorrow - don't seem to be quite on top of this cycle for some reason.....

Take care all,
Suitcase
x


----------



## bingbong

Blimey Suitcase, that is coming up fast!!! These things have a way of working themselves out somehow, but sounds good that you are putting in the legwork and checking things out. 

Just wanted to wish you luck in the preperation, and the injections and all. 

Maybe a good idea would be taking a bad on wheels, so that there is minimal lifting and carrying. So much to think about!!  

Hope that everyone's sperm makes to where it should be on time!  

BB x


----------



## madmisti

Suitcase - hope you work out travel arrangements without too much stress. Maybe take a bandage to strap up one arm/hand so you can look pathetically for help with your bag when lifting required  

I think that the 2 main things to take  to Brno are 1) warm clothes!! and 2) laptop/dvd player/books etc as no English TV apart from CNN and Eurosport!

All the bst for stimming -hope injections not too sore.

Love
Misti x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Have got my little netbook - so can pick up the wireless - will keep away from the place you picked up the virus winky!!  Will also pack a travel kettle - its a pain not being able to have a cuppa in your room!!!
Gonna sweet talk my little brother into borrowing his portable DVD player... I'm sure he won't mind.

Winter woolies - Czech guide book and maps - got some cash left over from last time... so sorted!! Now to do my little AF dance   to ensure that tomorrow is day 1!!

Bloody exciting - have decided best bet is flying straight from stansted - am about 7 hours away - but felt best to do awkward travelling in UK than in the freezing weather in Czech.. 
Take care mini x x


----------



## Lou-Ann

JJ and Suity, glad that your cycles are underway, good luck with the stimming 

Roo and Mini, hope you get your travel arrangements to Brno sorted out. Mini, hope AF plays ball tomorrow  

If i've missed anyone, good luck to you too  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

good luck all abroadies...hope everything gets sorted..look forward to seeing you all on the 2WW soon.
xx


----------



## DitzyDoo

Hi all

I'm defo going to take a portable DVD this time, I'm there for 8 days and cant cope with CNN for all that time. will have to buy one tho but they are only around £60.

Suity should be at hotel for 6ish, so might get to see you on your last night.

Misty wont be the same without you this time.x

just cant wait now. arrggghhh! 

Love
Joe
xx


----------



## indekiwi

Wowee, seems there's a party coming on in Brno!!   Suitcase, Roo, Mini, Joe, best of luck with your private versions of Trains, Planes and Automobiles in getting out there and hope your respective vials of sperm arrive before you!  (Sorry, now have an attack of the giggles having written that   )

JJ1, very excited for you too, and hope that you, your donor and friend have some fun (particularly after the stress of running around after prescriptions!)

Take care everyone, and hoping for BFPs all round!

A-Mx


----------



## DitzyDoo

Thanks A-M

Ok girls i've got a question, think i'm being thick but cant work it out.
Just started looking at my meds and the instructions Stepan has given me.
He has told me to take 300 IU Gonal F from day 2 plus 2 vials of menopur, Menopur I've taken before so that's not a problem.
But I've never taken Gonal F, and of course the instructions are in czech!.
I've been sent 7 boxes 450 IU, each box has 7 needles and 1 pen. (doesn't look like much liquid in it)

So does that mean I'll use 300 iu from each pen? that would leave me 150 iu left in one pen after 1 shot?
so my 2nd shot I'll have to use 150 iu from the first pen and then use 150 iu from 2nd pen.
So by my calculation that's 10 days of drugs (why are ther so many needles?)

So when i'm ready to do the shot i turn the top to 300 against the arrow and then line up the 2 300 numbers together?
then for the 2nd shot the next day 150 lined up on both pens??
Am i getting this right or completly wrong ?

Ta girls
Joe
xx


----------



## Choice4

Joe71
Yes i think you are right on how to take the med, but for the remaining 150, you can dial your pen to 200 instead of 150, to get the extra remaining in the cartidge, as there is alway a bit left instead of wasting it.
the other alternative is to use no1 300,(150 left), no 2 300 (150 left)
then take a small needle and syringe and draw up one of the 150 and inject into the other cartidge with the remaining 150 and that gives you 300, you you would only inject once not twice of 150 each.
i don't know why they supply so much needles i guess, to make sure you have enough to change every time


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Joe - I'm on puregon which I think has a different pen so I won't try and comment on the instructions, but I know what you mean about the needles....I have boxes and boxes of them from my last 2 cycles...if you only stimm for around 7-10 days, that's max 10 or so needles...I must have about 20 extra...

Just done first injection - ugh, had forgotten the sweet smell of antiseptic wipes....am now drinking my milk to get that extra protein....please let it work this time, I don't want to be doing this again...

Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

joe here is the official gonal f video link, http://www.fertilitylifelines.com/serono/products/gonalf/pen/instructions.jsp there are always loads of needles extrage per pen/syringe, you can't over inject, but remmeber that there is extra fluid in each cartridge as well (Puregon overfill theirs by 100 IU per cartridge ARGC even put this on their instruction sheets to save you money).

I got some synarel and sniffed away!


----------



## madmisti

Anyone heard from Dottie or Lady Lottie? Neither has posted in a while and getting worried. Hope all is well  

Joe - not able to help but hope you manage to work it out!


Love
Misti x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

LL has posted on other threads but she has been poorly recently with the sickness.
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Coco Chanel said:


> Good luck Suitcase, Roo, Mini & Joe in Borneo. So many of you going - will be great for you all. Love Coco xxx


...if only we were going to Borneo   I suspect Brno is quite a bit colder....

By the way, I had a text from Dottie last night and things are not too good - she is experiencing bleeding and cramps and is seeing the doctor today. Pls keep everything crossed that things are OK 

Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Ooooooo wiggles should be arriving in Denmark this morning - now to get on with the AF dance     let it be today!!            

Mini x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Mini - hope AF arrives on schedule

My wrigglies are supposed to be leaving Denmark today on their way to Cz - will email to check they are on their way - ESB said they will send DHL tracking number...so all seems to be in place

Quick question everyone - I'm on Puregon which is supposed to be kept in the fridge. When I fly over I will leave home at 5am and not arrive at Grand in Brno until mid-late afternoon. Shall I take it in cool bag with ice blocks even though they will have melted by then I expect? Or shall I not bother as it does say you can leave it out of fridge for 3 months  if you are travelling....bit confused how that works - either it needs to be in the fridge or not I would have thought?

Suitcase
x


----------



## indekiwi

Hi Suitcase,

I spoke to my consultant about this a while back, since I've had to take Puregon on various of my travels (most bizarre injecting location was the ladies' loo at Lagos Intl...not recommended, felt like a junkie) and was basically told to sling it in the fridge as soon as I got to the hotel room following a flight.  Fortunately, much of your journey is going to be in the cold (did I say fortunately there?  Hmmnn!)  since neither the UK nor Czech Republic is suffering from a heat wave at present.  Perhaps you could put the puregon in the boot of the car (if you're travelling in a car at any stage), so that the only time it is exposed to warmer temperatures is in a train or the plane.  The overhead lockers are often really cold, which should help.  I wouldn't be tempted to pack it in your checked luggage however, despite the lower temperatures in the hold, just in case your luggage were to go on an unexpected holiday without you.  Good luck with the stimms - have my fingers crossed that you will produce and grow lots of lovely plump follies for collection.    

A-Mx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Coco - not heard anything further from Dottie today although I have texted to let her know I'm thinking of her....I do hope there is nothing seriously wrong...

Good idea re cool block - I will see what I can get hold of. I have the lunch bag thing, and I was just going to use freezer blocks but a soft block would be better....

As indekiwi says, it's not going to be exactly hot on my travels anyway so should be OK!

Suitcase
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Have been emailing with Dr Doris the acupuncturist in Brno who kindly sent me some guidance on what to do before IVF, here are just some of the suggestions which I thought you might like to see:

_Avoid cell phones, TV, radio, computer as much as possible!! Walk in the nature (forest, mountains) as frequently as possible!_

Perfect - I work for a cell phone company and spend all day infront of my laptop and all evening in front of my TV. There are not very many forests or mountains in Surrey/Hampshire!

_Add to your food sea vegetables (seaweed like wakame etc.) because they are very strenghtening body and vitality_

Hmm - where do I get sea vegetables and seaweed I wonder?

_Singing a happy song every day is also very good for good body and mind condition_.

I like the sound of this one, but not sure my colleagues or indeed anyone in hearing distance would agree...am completely tone deaf 

_As to the colours in your environment prefer yellow (skirts, bra, pillows, curtains, jewellery&#8230 because this especially fortifies spleen and adds harmonious vitality into your body. Avoid too much of black colour_

...oh dear, my entire wardrobe is pretty much comprised of black (yellow has never been too good with red hair!)

So, based on this advice, I am not doing too well - maybe that's why I haven't had much luck yet....

Hoping a good dose of her acupuncture can sort me out 
Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Mmm strange - never worn yellow - work on a website etc etc...
Is that why the bloody af isn't playing ball
I give up..


----------



## suitcase of dreams

...it made me smile....there was lots of other more practical advice like eat lots of fresh veg and organic products etc, and I think overall the stay away from technology and lead a naturally healthy life advice is probably sound..just very difficult to apply in the modern world (her recommendations come from traditional chinese medicine apparently, which is all very well if you live in traditional China....)

Hope AF arrives soon - have you got your white trousers on?!

Suitcase
x


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Hi Suity
I've got a lovely image of us all prancing around the mountains, singing happy songs, wearing yellow... very "von Trapp"... maybe that's why there were so many kids in the Sound of Music family  

I had a useful piece of advice from a Quaker friend today (an SMC who now has twins) - and it holds whether you believe in God or not - yes you can/should do as much as you can to look after yourself, but ultimately, it either will work or it won't and "letting go" (not having to feel you've done anything wrong if it doesn't work) is good and healthy. Let go, let God. 

I like the fact that that means I don't have to feel such a burden of responsibility.  All this advice can drive you nuts! (No matter what stuff you do, someone comes up with another one... seaweed!!!!!  )

OneStep


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Onestep - I'm completely with you/your Quaker friend on this one, although perhaps more from the scientific point of view rather than the religious/faith one (I'm pretty much agnostic myself) - ie that it either works or doesn't. 

It's good to be as fit, healthy and relaxed as possible (that's true of life in general not just IVF/fertility tx..) but beyond that, you simply can't control the outcome (rather annoyingly!)

The seaweed I kind of get, but the yellow...that just mystifies me - how can wearing a yellow bra (does anywhere even sell yellow bras?) increase my chances of conceiving?
Oh well, at the end of the day, you do whatever you need to to make you feel you are doing your best...

Suitcase
x


----------



## Annaleah

...love the Dr Doris advice.  From now on I am resolved to wear yellow pants, turn my phone off at night and drive the neighbours mad with my singing!!!  Not sure how well i'll stick to it.

Suity and Mini - hope your wrigglies are safely winging their way to where they need to be.

One step - like the idea of letting go and not having to feel so responsible. I tried to apply that earlier when the clinic phoned with embryo update and asked if they could thaw more embies.  After ten minutes of agonising and calculating - I just thought if its going to be ok then it will - no amount of tying to tot up statistics in my head is going to matter.  Onward with the seaweed. 

Worrying news about Dottie, will be   Has anyone heard if she is ok?
Annaleah x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Annaleah - hope all goes well with the thaw....have everything crossed for a good transfer for you

No word from Dottie today - will let you know if I hear anything

Suitcase
x


----------



## lulumead

crossing my fingers for Dottie...hope its all ok.

big hugs everyone else on here whose about to go off on travels...am off to buy some yellow pants now too!

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Oh god, potential disaster here....so on Jan 1st I mailed Stepan to tell him I was bleeding despite being on the pill. He sent this back:

_OK go on taking BCP until January 7th then stop and from January 11th start stimulation according to your plan. BCP are too soft to keep you not menstruate
This can happened
Yours Stepan_

So that's what I did - did first injection yesterday as per injections. Emailed him to say I'd done that and that scan was booked for Saturday.

To which he replied:
_To be able to start stimulation there MUST be some bleeding_

Does that mean I should not have started the injections? Have had no bleed since the 1-4th Jan bleed which was basically full AF....despite being on the pill. 
AGH...not sure what's going on now. Have mailed back to ask what he means. Hope this doesn't mean the whole thing is going to be called off. Can't change dates as holiday from work is fixed....

Keep everything crossed for me that this is going to be OK
Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Suity - hope everything's back on track for you    
Am dancing round front room trying to bring on this AF...  Hope chocolate helps!!!
Take care mini x


----------



## Roo67

Oh Suity - I hope Stepan gets back to you soon, and that everything is ok for you to carry on this cycle.Why is nothing ever straight forward.

Had a good giggle at Dr Doris advice - think i might give some of that a miss. I'm sure crispy seaweed will do the trick Cem

                           

Heres an AF dance for you mini - but being selfish the later your AF is then the longer i may have your company out in Brno.  

Dottie am thinking of you  - hope things settle down for you.   



R x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Roo - loving the AF dance!!!  ha ha - here's hoping it might work - if I am delay will be out there until 31st at latest - here's hoping!!!

Dottie - thinking of you and hope all is well with you and little bean x x 

As for crispy seaweed - count me in - can I have spare ribs too?

Mini x x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Suity, hope that you hear back from Stepan soon and   you can continue as planned - nothing is straight forward when you really need it to be is it! 

Mini, hope that Roo's AF dance works for you and you can also stick with your plans  

Dottie, thinking of you and   that everything is okay  

Cem, don't think i've ever tried crispy seaweed - but would definitely go for the spare ribs!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

suity I hope that you hear back from Stephan, I can't help you as it is so long ago since my own and I have never taken the BCP when stimming although the Lister put their girls on the pill so maybe ask them after AF and injecting.

I can empathise with the not being able to get into contact, Spain have told me to take one drug three times a day and another twice a day, but when I cycled in Oct I had them the other way round, and sure enough there had been a  mistake this time on my prescription - the second mistake I have picked up!!!

mini hope AF shows up, acupuncture can bring it on
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Nothing yet from Stepan, have also texted to ask him to reply to the email
Not sure whether to do tonight's injection or not....

All very worrying...

Hope you are all doing well. 

Suitcase
x


----------



## madmisti

D**n - just lost a long post!!

Thanks for news on Dottie and LAdyLottie

Dottie - hoping everything will be ok hun   

Lottie - hope sickness passes and you can get back to enjoying a happy and healthy pregnancy    

Suitcase - how frustrating and stressful - hope this gets sorted fast and you can go ahead as planned   Hope wrigglies complete their journey safely  

Mini - good that your wrigglies should have arrived - have you had confirmation? Hope AF arrives toot sweet - have you got your best knickers and white trousers on?  

JJ1 - worrying when errors made in drugs    Good job you noticed - hope all goes smoothly from now on  

Claire - hope stimming is going well - all the best for EC  

Annaleah - hope all is going well and you have those embies on board safely soon  

Had a giggle at some of Dr Doris's advice too   I live near the beach so maybe I need to go on a seaweed collecting mission - or maybe NOT!!! And yellow underwear - Lovely!!

Sorry if missed anyone

Love
Misti x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

agh....Stepan replied to another email (which I sent later re sperm - so he's obviously going through his inbox) and just told me to call him on Saturday with results of scan...now I am totally confused - should I be doing the injections or not?

Have texted him again - need this resolved as supposed to do injection in half an hour

Beginning to see the challenges of having tx abroad! Although I guess a UK clinic would be just as difficult to get hold of at this time of night

Suitcase
x


----------



## madmisti

Oh Suity - what a pain    If I were you I would take injection just to be on safe side, but hope you hear back from Stepan NOW!

Good luck hun  

Misti x


----------



## Felix42

Suity, if I was you I would ring Stepan.  You know he is working afterall as he is going through his emails.

Dottie, thinking of you and hoping all is well with you and little bean.

Love and hugs to all, Felix xxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

suity I definitely think it is a downside of cycling abroad, I know that when I cycled in the UK I could and would get hold of someone on the end of the phone and no language hiccups!

Ring him and ask him
L x


----------



## DitzyDoo

Hi all
Thanks for the advice on the gonal F girls feel better now.

Suity I agree with Misty, take the injection and lets hope Stepan gets backs back asap. wot a nightmare but hope it all works out for you. xx  

Dottie thinking of you.

Mini hope AF arrives soon. 

Love to all
Joe
xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks all, just got reply telling me to carry on with stimms and call to tell him results of scan on Sat. Am rather worried I will go for scan on Sat and it will all be a complete mess....wondering if I should try to get a scan before to check all is proceeding OK. But I can't really get to London before Sat unless I call in sick, which I'm reluctant to do as have loads of stuff arranged for this week because of being on hols next week
I know tx is more important than work, but still difficult to cancel meetings at short notice....so pls keep your fingers crossed that it's all OK for me...

On a different note, am worried about Dottie who has not been in touch today after her doctor's visit. I do hope all is OK. Big    Dottie if you happen to be reading...

Right, better go and do the injection, and then it's back to the questionnaire I am writing to the parents and children of the local primary school to ask their opinions about sex education in school (I'm a school governor and it's part of our policy review) - it's a tricky one to get the wording right! 

Take care all,
Suitcase
x


----------



## eddysu

Hello everyone!  So much going on!

Suitcase, maybe you've discovered a new protocol that will be successful!  Glad you heard from Stepan. It possibly is a good idea to have a scan sooner rather than later to see what's going on but if you can't get there don't beat yourself up.  

JJ, glad to hear you are on the ball and keeping an eye on everything.  Sometimes I feel like some of us could become specialists after all this experience!

Mini, hope the dance is working  

Joe, glad you worked out the gonal F.

Goodluck to Annaleah and Claire for the collection/transfer.

Think I'll stay away from the yellow clothing as well.  I do have a cereal bowl I use around embryo transfer that is orange on the inside though    I like the crispy seaweed though.

Hope everyone else is well.

Eddy


----------



## Betty-Boo

All the best suity,   everything is as should be - know what you mean - having not started af today as expect has thrown everything out - including the price of travelling - which has doubled since yesterday!  Will have to contact gta and cancel first night at the Grand.

   for Dottie too 

Take care mini x x


----------



## Damelottie

I've got a yellow bra and knickers from Next


----------



## suitcase of dreams

right, I'm off to Next tomorrow


----------



## Betty-Boo

Oooooooo just tracked my wigglies - they are now in Brno and just off to be delievered to Repro!!!  Fabulous!!  Now for the AF...
mini x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Oh, I haven't checked on my wrigglies, will go and check out DHL now...

Meantime I was woken at 3am this morning by gushing water. My shower is pouring water out despite none of my taps being switched on. Put towels down to stop floor getting wet and went back to bed with earplugs in to drown out the noise and then got up at 6.30 to call emergency plumbers. The first 8 I called did not answer the phone, the 9th said to call back at 9am and when I said that wasn't really 24 hour service as advertised she said "that means we get to you within 24 hours madam" - surely that can't be right - if you advertise yourself as 24hrs, that means you are available 24 hours no?
Anyway finally got one but he can't be here until 9am so am going to be late for work.....and god knows how much it is going to cost   

It is times like this when I REALLY wish I wasn't single. If I was with someone this would def be their problem  
This is so not what my stress levels need right now....

Hope everyone else is having a better day
Suitcase
x


----------



## madmisti

Mini - great news  

Suitcase - Not so great news   You really are going through it stress-wise aren't you?  Hope the plumbing is sorted without you having to take out another mortgage. As you say, it's at times like this that being single weighs heavy. And I agree - 24hr service implies 24hr availability 

Love
Misti x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

plumber eventually arrived at 10am...took him less than 10 mins to fix it - just damaged washers....such a simple thing and all that stress...still at least it's sorted now  

Suitcase
x


----------



## lulumead

not a good start to your day suity!  glad its sorted....time to pop on your yellow pants!


----------



## Lou-Ann

Suity, I think that you have had more than enough stress now, time for everything to fall into place! . Hope that you wrigglies are on there way over to Brno. Glad the plumbing problem wasn't a major one - and I agree 24hrs service should mean 24hrs availability.

Mini, glad that your wrigglies have made it safely to Brno  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

just got email from Stepan advising that wrigglies arrived safely so that's one thing not to worry about thank goodness...

Suitcase
x


----------



## Annaleah

Suity - looks like you had a night of it yesterday.  Hope today has been less eventful.  Good news about the wrigglies. 

Mini- glad to hear your wrigglies are waiting for you.  I did a couple of hours dancing last night which I gave in your honour to the AF dance cause.  Hope it arrives soon.  Frustrating about the increase in travel cost.

Dottie -   and   if you're reading 

Claire - hope those follies are having a growth spurt and   for friday

I'm anxiously trying to distract myself from thinking about embie development.  Had more than I wanted thawed in the end yesterday.  Update this morning was that 6 were progressing.  I'll get another update tomorrow and they will call me for transfer if a few of them arrest and they don't feel they have enough to take to blast.  Otherwise, it's Friday for transfer.  Worried about the possibility that I may end up on Friday with nothing to transfer. I think the embryologist was giving me the gloomiest possible outcome when she called yesterday - said I needed to be prepared for likelihood that there may be nothing to transfer!! Trying to stay positive.  
Annaleah xx


----------



## madmisti

Annaleah  - hope those embies keep growing nicely - don't panic if you have a 3 day transfer rather than blasts - Guitar Angel is expecting twins froma  3 day transfer - and there are lots of others I am sure.  Sure you will get a couple transferred - with 6 'on the go', good chance. Lots of   and   for you

Suity - glad problem got sorted in the end - lets hope all this pre-treatment stress means the actual process will go smoothly!  Great that your wrigglies are in the right place!

Mini - hooray - after all that organising etc, the wrigglies made it  

Claire -thinking of you hun  

Love
Misti x


----------



## winky77

.....can I recruit anyone to come out to Brno mid Feb?!?!??!  Was right decision body wise not to go next week...but heck I hate to miss a party atmosphere!!  There is not one person listed as going same dates as me ....either on here or Reprofit thread?!?!?  Am thinking about taking my mum for the first few days of it......


by the way.....someone once told me that crispy seaweed in Chinese restaurants is usually made by deep frying cabbage !!!  .....sorry !! 

am off to check IVF thread too....am losing track of who is having treatment when....!?!?!

lol

..Winky


----------



## Annaleah

i heard the same about the cabbage, but hey I have been wearing yellow pants and drinking out of a yellow cup all day so i'm clearly onto a winner!!


----------



## Betty-Boo

still no af..... really really fed uo now - have already cancelled one night at the grand - will have to email them again tomorrow and cancel another night - totally p'd off....
annaleah -     for the embies

mini x x


----------



## Annaleah

thanks mini -the uncertainty is munching away my brain!! I'm just off to cook sausage casserole so will do honorary AF dance round kitchen for you, that should entertain the neighbours xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Mini - how frustrating, hope AF arrives very soon - I'd do a dance too but I'm too exhausted after my 3am wake up call with the gushing water....managed to struggle through the rest of the day - my annual appraisal was this afternoon and I was totally unprepared and couldn't stop yawning - oh dear....

Winky - I'm sure someone will overlap with your dates, there can't possibly be no one from FF going to Brno at that time! We'll miss you though - I was looking forward to having a guide to the best hot choc shops etc! But it's def the right decision to only go when you feel ready...

Booked a train ticket from Vienna to Brno today - I think. The site was mostly in German so am hoping I booked the right thing - I do have a degree in German but it's been a while since I actually spoke it! Will prob get the bus back though as getting the train involves getting the underground from the airport to the train station etc which I'm sure will involve stairs - something to avoid with luggage after ET

Am still worried that something will go wrong with this cycle after all the strange pill/AF at the wrong time stuff but just got to sit tight now until first scan on Sat - fingers crossed!

Hope everyone is having a good evening, I am def going to have an early night
Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Suity glad plumber sorted water out, but when you are on drugs the slightest thing can be chaos. Glad Stephan got back to you and you all sorted for your trip.

Today a tin can fell out of the kitchen cupboard and that set me off in tears, then my donors partner arrived to give me my injection, I felt such a fool but he is so used to me. He had travelled 2 hrs to give me my injection and arrived with a lovely bunch of roses. he booked our flights and was looking at accom- I couldn't care less where we stay as long as it is clean.

Had anyone heard from Dottie?

Annaleah  for you  hope the lining is doing well

Winky- I totally agree doing it when you are in the right frame of mind is so important

mini - Hope that AF comes along!!

Hi to everyone else
L x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

JJ1 glad you are underway, reading about your donor and his partner always makes me go awwwww or ahhhh, they are so lovely!

Mini hope AF is well and truely on her way so you can finalise your arrangements.

Suitcase only just caught up, what a nightmare you have had the last couple of days - hope thats the last of problems and everything goes nicely to plan from here on in.

Take care all 
Jovi x


----------



## Roo67

Suitcase - glad you got your plumbing sorted out and hope you manage to have a full sleep tonight. I'm sure all will go according to plan now after all the stress of the past few days.

Mini - sorry my AF dance didn't do the trick, hope she turns up soon.

Glad your wrigglies have all turned up ok

Winky - I'm sure there will be someone out there the same time as you,  for some company.

JJ1 - your donor and partner never cease to amaze me you have some wonderful support there.

Annaleah - hope your follies continue to grow and you have some lovely embies to transfer.

No news from me at the mo, just waiting on AF and Stepan to send me prescription so I can get my meds sorted, hopefully one of my cons at work will write me a private script. Still not decided on route of travel will probably wait and see prices when get around to booking.

roo xx

Just been for chinese buffet tonight and had seaweed (cabbage) friend told me not actual seaweed   but the belief was there - does that count

Thought I'd lost this post as conection went down but was trying to add it as a new topic


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

HI Girls

I had my scan this am, and also got all my blood forms sorted out at the clinic, my donor's partner takes my blood at home and we drop them into the lab, as I am not the greatest at having unknown phlebotomists 'having a go' and I trust him implicitly.  
I also left my instructions for 2 prescriptions to be written and sent onto me.  I then was back in Harley st in the evening for acupuncture and also dropped a letter of to ARGC- asking for my last immune drug protocol (somehow I know I will have to chase them!!!!), the NHS lab also forgot do my Hep C so I chased them but need another vial of blood doing.
Then faxing todays scan resutls off to Spain.  


Roo- eat that crispy cabbage/seaweed- I like it but can't say I have it often
L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

JJ glad scan went well and bloods.

Just a quickie to say that Primark are currently doing a line in yellow undies!!  In case you were all interested...
Still no sign of AF - this is day 5 since norethisterone - so not being too hopefully at the mo... Hey Roo - probably will be out there same time as you!!  Have already moved hotel dates right - am gonna have to do it again tomorrow - they will be sick of me soon!!!

Contacted Helena ref acupuncture - now to wait for dates...
Take care
Mini x x


----------



## madmisti

JJ - great news on scan etc - getting closer.... 

Mini - d**n that AF witch   Hope she arrives pronto so your plans aren't in too much disarray  And forget the yellow undies - you need the WHITE ones to make AF arrive  

Roo - hope your Af plays ball  

Annaleah - any news on embies?

So sorry to hear Dottie's terribel news  

Love
Misti x


----------



## madmisti

Ps - Jovi - just wanted to say congratulaitons on going 9 days now  without the dreaded weed. How are you feeling - if that is safe to ask


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Flippin heck mini, the witch is giving you a right run around! Misti is right, you definately need white!

Misti thanks hun - not to bad - had an awful weekend but made my apologies so haven't lost any family or friends yet!


----------



## DitzyDoo

Hi all

Suity what a stressful few days you have had, but hopefully it's all good luck from now on.xxx

Mini, god when you dont want af she shows and when ya do she's goes awol. Hope she turns up soon.
xx

I stop BCP so hopfully af will arrive soon.

Love to all
JOe
xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Still no AF - have now had to cancel my accom at Brno as they won't move it right again for me, even though it is within the time scales allotted.  Not impressed.  So not sure if I can honestly find the strenght to out this month - everything's against it.  
mini x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Oh Mini  

So sorry things aren't working out - don't give up....AF will come just when you think she's never going to 

Thinking of you

Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Thank you suity - just a bit fed up - cancelled hotel, emailed stepan 3 times - no answer.  Understand that he's rushed off his feet - and my email not that important as haven't started stimming yet... just feeling very low.  This has happened for every IVF attempt that I've had.  Is someone telling me something.  I know I'm close to menopause, but bloody hell - not yet surely!!!

Ah well - will continue taking the vit c (have read this can bring it on) and wearing everything white!! LOL

Mini x x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Major cramping going on - its either AF on her way or bloody Vit C working on other areas - fingers crossed!!

Roo - will prob be out there with you now too...

Take care x x


----------



## Damelottie

Oh Mini   

I had the same problem last time. In the end I had some acu and AF turned up that evening! Cld have been a coincidence though.

Hope she arrives today


----------



## Betty-Boo

Flip - Gonna have fun trying to book rooms - all booked now!!!
Piddle x x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Just had first glimpse of a sign so have booked flights - in process of sorting out accomm... will be flying out 21st back on 31st.... would be easier if could get scans here - but tbh I don't mind - need a break!

See you next week sometime suity!  And not long after that Roo....  Who else is coming -am bit confused!

minix x


----------



## winky77

Aahhh Mini....had a dream about you last night....you were modelling on a catwalk in Bristol airport....modelling yellow pants with red spots     .....I'm calling it a prediction !! 

Glad you are sorted and good to go.....will be nice to overlap with Roo too....and looks like there are about 10 FFs planning a night out on the friday.....part of me still really wants to be there next week    I still haven't changed my hotel and flights.....must do that in next few days. 

Am I right in thinking there'll be 4 of you singlies out there together?  Mini, Suitcase, Roo and Joe?  

lol

.WInky


----------



## Betty-Boo

Ha ha winky - I'm sure last time you had a dream regarding my af and the spa  Well not quite sure what's happening - it started this morning - so booked flights etc - and now its's stopped... nothing.... hope haven't booked too early....


Mmm - think I have booked a bit too early - piddle - everything's just stopped which is most unlike me...
  

Take care mini x x


----------



## madmisti

Heck Mini - what a palaver!  Hope that AF has re-arrived (if that's a word  ) and you can get accommodation sorted out ok. As if this whole process isn't stressful enough eh?.... 

Joe - hope AF is better behaved for you!  

Finished painting spare room today ( will be nursery one day - positive thinking...!!). Carpet fitters coming tomorrow and then got the fun of sorting stuff out, putting it all back etc. Will be SOOOOooooo glad when it's all done! Currently have a black and cream cat rather than all black ) the one in the picture) as he got paint on him 

Love to all
Misti x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Ha ha bless your little cat helping you out!!!  Yeah hoping it kick starts again - Stepan just emailed with day 8 scan... mmm might not be now... piddle - off to see the God Daughters tonight!

Speak soon take care mini x x


----------



## lulumead

am totally losing track of everyone but sounds like its all about to kick off abroad...so lots of love all...see you on the 2WW...hope all goes well for everyone.
xx


----------



## bingbong

Just wanted to wish everyone the best of luck!! So good that you will all be with others too, I am sure that will help a lot. And if you can get on FF while there I look forward to hearing about how you are all going.

Mini, I hope that AF arrives properly for you! I had a false start once, and of course it was when I really wanted my AF to come. Why does it do that??!!!   that it works out esp as you have booked everything!

Good luck everyone!!! 

Bingbong xx


----------



## DitzyDoo

Hi All

Mini wow your af is playing tricks on you! hope she starts behaving.xx
I will be flying out on the 27th so will see you there!

Misty bless your cat, that's funny.

well took my last BCP today, so hopefully af on Sunday, but think it may be 2 days late, as she was last month.

It's getting very close for us all now.  

Love to all
Joe
xx


----------



## Roo67

What a nightmare Mini - hope the witch sorts herself out.

No AF for me either - but think she is around the corner, only thing is I haven't got any drugs yet !!, am waiting for prescription from Stepan - will have to chase it.

R x


----------



## madmisti

3 ladies now in waiting for blasted AF. Feel a dance coming on...            

Get those white knickers and trousers on ladies!!

Love
Misti xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Had email from stepan - he says wait until tomorrow - so all flights, hotels etc have been booked a little premature.. piddle....
Am following cousin's advice at the mo and jumping up and down on my mini bouncer - good job don't live in a flat!! LOL  

Here's hoping it does kick off tomorrow - then will just fly out day early and chill for a day...

   AF dance for us all!!! 

Take care mini x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Can't sleep - had about 3 hours... no period - nothing so for the first time in 39 years have spotted... feel a bit of a fool having booked accomm flights and trains, which will now have to be cancelled.. Totally fed up...  time for a cuppa me thinks.

mini x


----------



## indekiwi

Mini, how bl**dy exasperating!  Hope you've finally got back and managed a few hours sleep before work and that stupid AF finally shows up and allows you to get on with things.  A-Mx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Booked in for acupuncture - lets hope this brings it on.....  Bloody thing!  - excuse the pun!! mini x


----------



## julianne

Hey y'all, add me to the singles in Czech group.  Would love to know about any meetups, I know I overlap with Roo and Suitcase and a few others.

AF finally arrived in the night, yay!  Let's hope all that expensive acu makes for a comprehensive clear out in the lining dept.  Injections start tomorrow (gulp)


----------



## Roo67

Hi Julianne,

Glad your AF is playing ball - no sign of mine yet, but probably good job as not got drugs yet !!

Good luck with you injections

mini - hope acu does the trick for you

R xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Julianne  - would be great to meet up!  All the best for your treatment x x

Thanks everyone for all the tips - white knickers -check... ha ha
Well looks like the good old acupuncture has done its trick and things are moving again.... which is brilliant.  Prob will still fly out on 21st and chill out over there for a couple of days... saves cancelling hotel again... does anyone know what day repro tend to do ec and et  Or does it depend on each individual?  Not sure how it works with these min stims...

Thanks again for all your support - have been losing my mind and sure enough you're all there x x  

Take care mini x x - here's hoping this is it!!!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

hurrah Mini - great news  

Look forward to seeing you there
Suitcase
x


----------



## Roo67

Mini - glad AF is finally arriving, and you can have a little time out there to chill before EC etc.

I have finally got my drugs sorted - my cons at work spoke to the fertility cons and he has agreed to prescribe for me so need to go see him on monday - running a bit close to the wire but as AF has not arrived yet should be ok as need to start clomid on day 3, still waiting for prescription to be sent from Stepan though 

R x

Would be interested to know what day he does EC for us min stim girlies

May have to change my hotel depending when AF shows up


----------



## Betty-Boo

Same here Roo - am only booked into  Grand on 21-27... still gonna fly out early as saves faffing round cancelling again...
Luckily my doc wrote me out a script for the clomoid - will pick up theother stuff when out there - not sure what I'm going to be on - gonal f or puregon  Has he said anything to you Roo?

Will ask about ec and et...

Take care mini x x


----------



## Roo67

He said Gonal F  -  3 amps of 75units. He said to have scan day 8 but i can only get scan done on mon. wed. fri - thats if the cons will let me at the hospital -  I always book for a private scan but have not been charged in 2 years !!

think I am booked in 27th - 1st  will just leave it unit know for definate.

r x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Am having day 8 scan out there... will be out there tho the same time so will be great ot meet up.
Hope your scan fits in with your hospital - don't blame you not booking private - got to save somewhere in this process.
Take care x


----------



## kylecat

Mini - so pleased to hear that AF has arrived and that you can finally make plans - good luck with everything.    

Love
Kylecat xxx


----------



## Felix42

Wow it sure is heating up on here. Great news AF arrived Mini. Good luck with scan Suity. 
Roo, good to hear re drugs & scan. Should make it a less stressful experience. 

Will update board when back.

Eddysu & I are off to see the place where Copenhagen's finest swimmers stay tomorrow. 

Love & hugs to all
Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Have a great time in Denmark - could've come now!!  
Never mind - will have to do it again some time.

Enjoy - get loads of piccies!
Safe journey x x x


----------



## Roo67

Have a lovely time in copenhagan Felix and eddysu - safe journey and all that  

I'll have to have it as hosp as don't think there is anywhere near me to get scanned.

Hope you manage to get a good sleep tonight mini 

r x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Have fun Felix and Eddysu...look forward to hearing about your weekend  

Suitcase
x


----------



## julianne

Suitcase, have you had your scan yet?  I've booked in for next thur.


----------



## madmisti

Mini - finally!!! So glad Af has arrives - and willbe nice to have a couple of days to chill out before EC etc  

Roo - glad you got drugs and scans sorted! Some good things about working for the NHS then!! I used to and wasn't impressed!

Joe  - any sign of AF yet - you must begetting excited. What stimms will you be on?

Julianne - great AF arrived and you can get going!

Suitcase - how are you getting on?

Hope Stimming goes well for all of you   and 

Felix and eddysu -have a great time in Denmark - try not to do any donor spotting  . 

Take care all
Love
Misti x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

scan is today - off to London shortly (right nuisance as takes 4 hours round trip which I could really do without but couldn't find anywhere more local....)

will update later - fingers crossed it's all going OK in there 
Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Good luck suity x x x
AF stopped again  - have never had this in my life - seriously blame the norethisterone and wish to god I hadn't taken it now.  I've nver spotted or had these sort of problems.  Stepan not got back to me so really unsure as to what to do.  Really feel like sacking this.

Right on with OU assignment - x x


----------



## Betty-Boo

OMG - just had the bill from Plymouth to transfer my wigglies to Denmark - they are seriously taking the pee - its £630!!!  Ah well its done now though... and they should be there safe and sound...
Just thought I'd highlight this incase anyone else is transferring samples!

Mini x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

hi all, scan all ok. Lining 6.5mm and 14 good sized follies plus one possible cyst. Stepan seemed happy anyway. Coco - I used European Sperm Bank in Denmark - very efficient and good choice of donors. Mini - so sorry things are a bit of a mess for you. Why dont you call Stepan and ask his advice - hes answering his mobile because I just spoke to him. Hope it sorts itself out. More later - am posting from phone which is always tricky love Suitcase x


----------



## Maya7

Hi there

Theres loads of activity on here at the moment ...

Mini - sorry you've been given the runaround by your body ... hope everything can be worked out..  

Best of luck to Suity, Roo Joe and Julianne ...  

Felix and EddySu - look forward to hearing of the copenhagen trip ... hope it turns out to be an advance exploration party and we can have follow ons... Enjoy!!

Love
Maya


----------



## Lou-Ann

Suity, great news about the follies! Good luck  

Mini, sorry that AF is messing you about. Hope you manage to get some advice off Stepan  

Roo, glad that you have got your drugs and scans sorted  .

Felix and Eddysu, hope you have a great time in Copenhagen  .

Good luck to Joe and Julianne too  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## DitzyDoo

Hi all

Suity wow that great news about your scan, fab number of follies!!!!!!!!!
What stims were you on?

Mini really hoping things start imorving with you AF. wot a nightmare.xx

Misty my af due tomorrow   she is on time. will be on 300iu of gonal f and 2 vials of menopur a day.

Love to all.

Joe
xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi Joe,

I'm on 225iu Puregon daily at the moment - awaiting further instruction from Stepan as to whether to continue or reduce/increase the dose. My previous 2 cycles I was on 250 iu and 200 iu and got 21 and 20 eggs respectively. Quantity seems to be OK with me, but quality more of an issue....first time only 2 good enough to put back, no frosties, 2nd time 2 back, 3 frosties....

Hoping the fertilisation rates and quality improve a bit this time - have heard the Repro embryologist is excellent so perhaps he can work some magic!

Hope AF arrives on schedule for you and hope to see you for dinner in Brno when you arrive - will be my last night (assuming all goes to plan and 5 day transfer - fingers crossed)

Suitcase
x


----------



## DitzyDoo

Suity, hope you get some great quality eggs.
looking fprward to meeting you on your last night when you'll be PUPO  
xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi Coco,

Yes, I think the dose does indicate how many follies you develop, although of course everyone is different and it depends on your individual response to stimms. On my first cycle I was on 250iu and I got 21 eggs which was quite high, so they reduced the dose to 200iu and I still got 20 eggs...so not sure quite how it works. Think Stepan at Repro just went with a similar dose because of previous cycles

Maybe ask your consultant what he/she is basing the 150iu on - does sound a little low but then again perhaps your blood results suggest that you will respond well, or perhaps they are starting lower and will review when you have scans and increase as needed

So difficult to know what's right isn't it - you just have to put your trust in the consultants...
Suitcase
x


----------



## Roo67

Af arrived today - just managed to catch myself from announcing it at work !!! I was so pleased when she showed up and am used to telling you lot about it that it just seemed natural !!!

Still waiting to hear back from Stepan re timings, not sure what day EC will be and whether I should plan for 3 or 5day ET.
Don't want to book flights for wrong days.

R x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Coco - don't think I had/have any real side effects from the stimming drugs. Remember feeling a bit bloated and tired on previous cycles but nothing more than that (and the tiredness could just be the rushing around and fitting in work and clinic visits etc...)

With EC and ET, no pain that I recall. EC is under sedation so you don't feel a thing. Afterwards felt a little tender but not in pain - I didn't need to take pain killers or anything, just felt a bit sore around the tummy...
ET is like having a smear test or IUI, so again not painful just a bit uncomfortable

Only side effects I really had were from the cyclogest/progesterone support post ET...tiredness, sore boobs, constipation - nothing severe just not exactly pleasant  

But everyone is different...great that your homeopath has got you all sorted out though - you'll be fine... 
Suitcase
x

PS Roo - great news. Hopefully will see you out in Brno...


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Yes, stimming is taking the stimulation drugs and growing eggs...

Nothing too brave about Brno - remember I spend most of my time (or at least I used to before we started cost cutting) getting on planes and staying in hotels by myself for work - this isn't so different really  

Once you get started you'll be fine, it seems very daunting beforehand and then you just get on with it...and we're all here for support if you need us  

Suitcase
x


----------



## Roo67

Coco - great to see you back, you've been missed  

I think it is easier when you actually get started, if you asked me 2 years ago  If I would be going out to Czech rep on my own for IVF, I would have said no-way, I'm not saying it is easy and there are a lot of stresses and problems along the way but they are all do-able and with the support and fantastic info on here it makes it a lot easier.

r x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

The puregon dose dose sound low, although they are very cautious about avoiding OHSS, once you have had a cycle it shows them much more I was on 600 of puregon when I was 38ish but then I never produce many follies.

I do think that you are all so brave as well going off to Czech alone, I always have my donors partner by my side.

L x


----------



## Roo67

Just got a reply from Stepan at 23.00 Czech time!!, telling me what days EC should be etc, depending on scans 

Will be heading out there on 27th and shoud have EC on 28th. Not sure if he is planning 3 or 5 day ET.

Coco - My FSH was really high last year so went for donor embryo's (2 BFP's and 2 M/C) my FSH has now come down so have decided to try with my own eggs this time. so am having minimal stimulation IVF/ICSI. Will be stimming with clomid and possibly some gonal F for a couple of days - only expecting 2-3 eggs.

I took my mum on the first trip but didn;t seem quite right and went to clinic alone anyway. There are always so many othe FF's there (except my 2nd trip   didn't met a soul) and the clinic is so lovely that i prefer it alone. Must admit I am feeling a little more anxious this time using my own eggs and obviously about the outcome, don't know how I would cope with more bad news, but I want a baby and will find a way to get through it. 

JJ1 - not long for you now either. hope lining plays ball this time.

Mini - how are things now, sorry AF is being such a pain.

r x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Yes, I just got an email from Stepan too....wants me to go in for scan as soon as I arrive on Monday....train gets in a 2.45pm so should be able to make it to the clinic before 5pm (that's when he finishes) - can't imagine Brno is that big a place that it will take me 2 hours to get from station to hotel (to drop off luggage) to clinic?

Good that you've got dates etc Roo. I prefer being on my own for the actual clinic visits etc too. It's nice to have people to have dinner with etc, but I wouldn't want anyone at the clinic with me...I'm best on my own for that sort of thing. 

Ouch - just did first orgalutran injection and I'd forgotten how much they sting...

It's really wet and windy here..my windows are old and poorly fitting and at the moment the blinds are swaying wildly in the wind!

Should go to bed really, getting up early tomorrow to head to my sisters (via my mums to pick up mum and other sister) to spend the day with the little ones before Brno - hope some of my sister's ease at having kids might rub off  

Night all...
Suitcase
x


----------



## Roo67

The hotel (Grand) is about 2 mins walk from station, then the tram is back near station and only takes around 10mins to get to clinic so you will have plenty of time.


I need to go to bed too - up at 5.45 for another 12 hour day.

R xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

12 hours is a long day - hope it's not too busy...sleep well!


----------



## Betty-Boo

MMm had a reply from stepan too - he can't make a decision via email as to whether I should come out or not. Think its cos period has stop / started so neither of us are sure which day we should count as day 1!!  Does look like I'm gonna have to cancel this cycle.... Another one cancelled due to body!!  Mmm perhaps I should go straight for donor??

Roo hope its a quiet day today x x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Roo, glad that AF has appeared and that you now have dates for EC  

Mini  , sorry that AF has given you the run around this month and that you may have to cancel again  . 

Suity, have a safe journey over to brno  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## DitzyDoo

Hi all

Mini sorry you having such a hard time of it..xx

Roo I'll be travelling out on the 27th too, should have my scan on the 28th.

Suity hope you have a safe journey.

Well my af has played ball this month and has come on time today Yeh!  so will start stims in the morning, Stepan told me to have a scan after 6 or 7 days of stims, which will be Sat or Sunday, but my clinic in the uk is closed over the weekend, so will email him to ask if he wants me to do a day 5 or day 8 instead.
So excited now.

love to all
joe
xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Joe glad your af playing ball - not quite sure what's going on this end... started to have more of an af type bleed today as opposed to the very slight spotting of the last 3 days - still confused as not like normal period for me - might be the norethisterone though...  
Will email Stepan again - although he did say there's nothing he can do via email - might just still pop out there and see... If i leave it to Feb's cycle - and that doesn't have the result I want it does mean April's DEIVF will have to be cancelled - already cancelled one  c cycle of deivf...

Bloody bodies!!!  LOL
Safe journey tomorrow Suity x x


----------



## madmisti

Mini - what a nightmare  You poor thing! Really hope you don't have to cancel, or at least get a go in February   That was a steep charge by clinic to send sperm back to Denmark! They must have gone business class with free champagne and caviar etc!

Suity - fantastic news on scan - here's hoping that the eggs are good quality and they get jiggy with the Danish sperm when they meet in that dish!Have a good journey tomorrow hun - will be thinking of you while you're out there   

Claire - how are things going -what news?? Hoping you won't need it, but if you do go for consultation at Reprofit - it is FREE! Yup, thats right, £0, O Euros, even O Czeck Kr!!

Joe - glad AF arrived on time! Hope stimming goes well    thanks for info on your drugs  

Roo -glad your AF arrived on time too - can just imagine the faces if you HAD announced it's arrival at work - think they might have secretly arranged a psych consult for you  . Are you flying from Stansted cos if so won't you and Joe be on the same flight?

I had a lovely birthday yesterday - and am absolutely determined to be pregnant by my next one! 

Take care all
Love
Misti xx


----------



## Choice4

JJ1 you mail box is full


----------



## DitzyDoo

Hi Cem
I fly back on the 4th so looks like we'll just miss each other. but prepared to book later flight if a change of 5 day transfer.
x

Misty happy birthday for yeaterday, I know what you mean, it was mine a few weeks ago and next time I want a birthday cuddle for my little baby  

Roo are you fyling from Stanstead?

Love
Joe


----------



## Felix42

hello all. Great news re AF Roo. That's so funny about nearly announcing it at work!

Well I'm now on my own in Copenhagen. Very sad to see Eddy Su go.  We've had a lovely time. Took in the popular sights of the city today - the Little Mermaid and the Nordic Cryobank aka European Sperm Bank! Funny that it looked a little phallic! 

Will pop a pic on ******** if I can but be careful about commenting on it. 

Love and hugs to all & lots of  to those having treatment at the moment. 
Felix xx


----------



## Felix42

ps. Happy belated birthday Misti. So hope you have a little one to share your next birthday with you. 
Mini, I'm so sorry to hear AF is not playing ball. Hope it sorts itself out pdq!

Love Felix xx (now trying free mini bar Carlsberg - seems wrong not to somehow!)


----------



## Betty-Boo

Felix - so so jealous... Glad youve had a great time out there!!  Got any pics??  

Roo - did Stepan say anything about which day he does ec on min stims??  Good luck though - not sure if I'll see you or not, but will be thinkjing about you all whilst you're out there.

All the best, suity, Joe and Roo.
Take care
mini x x


----------



## Roo67

lol Felix - I remeber you trying the minibar in Brno too. Glad you are having a lovely time in Denmark - hope you won't be too lonely on your own.

Joe - I've not decided where I am flying from yet - Stanstead is so easy but 4 hour journey to get there and back, will have a look at flights to prague/vienna etc and compare costs and hassle factor etc.

Mini - what a nightmare you are having, hope your body sorts it self out and you get to go this month.

Suity - safe journey

r xx


----------



## Roo67

Mini - he said my EC will likley be wed 28th which will be CD  12 and likely  3 day transfer, not sure whether to book flights assuming 3days or wait an extra couple of days.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Ah wasn't sure if he did ec on day 12 or 13... or et on day 3 or 5...
I know I'd planned to book a day extra - just in case... Will see what reply I get from last email... but do think its more than likely gonna be next month though. 
Ah well - think I'll welcome the break from stressing about OU assignments and AF arriving!  
Take care and thanks for the info x x 

Roo - I was gonna fly out to Prague, but decided to do the 'awkward' (not that it is that awkward) part of the journey in the UK - not so cold here plus my czech is rubbish!  Thought that might be less stressful for me... saying that the trains are horrendous over here!! LOL

Take care mini x


----------



## bingbong

Hi all,

Suity, just wanted to wish you lots and lots of luck for tomorrow and your trip. I hope that everything goes ok      

Mini, so sorry that AF is playing up  

Good luck everyone else with the planning/booking/AFing etc etc.

Bingbong x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

suity wishing you loads of luck
L x


----------



## lulumead

good luck everyone on here...will try to keep up!
xx


----------



## indekiwi

Suitcase, safe journey tomorrow and I really hope that this is the last lot of injections / treatment you need for this year.      

Mini, I really feel for you - bodies can be such traitors to the cause at times!   

Joe, Roo, not long now - good luck and hope you both produce a good batch of quality follicles.      

Misti - a very belated wish that your birthday marked the turning point for you, and that there is a bubba to help you celebrate next year.   

A-Mx


----------



## madmisti

Mini and Roo - the question of 3 or 5 day depends first on number of eggs collected and then on number of good quality embryos. He will only try for 5 day if there are enough to risk that with. As you are both doing minimal stims, I reckon it is 99% certain it will be 3 day ET. Have you asked Stepan to clarify? You may be wondering why I have answered this when I haven't even done IVF, but I went out to Reprofit 4 months in a row and talked to a LOT of ladies doing IVF and this is the message I picked up.

Mini - hope you can get your head round maybe having to give it a miss this month   

Love to all
Misti x


----------



## dottiep

Hi all

Suity - good luck for your trip.  Fingers crossed hun x

Mini / Roo - sorry to hear AF messing things up for you both - hope you can get things sorted and be on your way to Brno soon

Cem - I know you're not having treatment abroad but good news on your embies and best of luck for ET tomorrow

Felix - hope you're enjoying the contents of your minibar in Copenghagen! 

Joe - good luck with the stimms

Misti - happy belated birthday for yesterday.  It's my birthday today so been out for lunch with a few friends then on to the pub and only just home!  Feel like I needed a boozy day and as I don't have to get up for work I'm not on a curfew! Still all a bit weird at the moment - really not where I thought I'd be right now. I just need to take one day at a time.  You have all been so lovely so a heartfelt thank you.

Love
Dottie
x


----------



## madmisti

Dottie -Happy Birthday hun - glad you felt up to going out with your friends. Must have been tough though   

Take care
Love
Misti x


----------



## Felix42

Happy belated birthday Dottie.  Good for you to get out & about. Can't have been easy. Wishing a year filled with joy, love & the happiest of times round the corner. 

Suity, hope you have a good flight & enjoy your time in Brno!

Oo Rose, hope you get some time off in the US. An interesting time to be there I should think. 

Love & hugs to all, Felix xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Dottie - belated Happy Birthday honey!!!!
Don't blame you one bit havng a boozy one!  
Felix  - when do you fly back??  How were the contents of the mini bar

Suity safe journey...

Joe all the best with stims..

Roo - you still on track?

I more or less started yesterday - very light though so blame the norethisterone - still waiting to hear from Stepan in find out if its worth the risk coming out this month with the false starts... Fingers crossed.
Take care mini x x


----------



## Maya7

Hi Dottie - just wanted to send you belated birthday wishes   .  As my birthday is in January I always take the year as starting the day after...This is therefore the first day of your next year.  I hope that it will be a positive one for you.  I hope that the year brings you ahead in your plans, that you have love and friendship and a little bit of magic to help you along.  

Take care
Maya


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Dottie - hadn't realised it was your birthday, hope you managed to have a good time despite everything going on at the moment

Just a quickie to say that I've arrived safely and checked into the hotel - which seems very nice. Wouldn't recommend the Vienna-Brno by train route though - had to get bus from airport to station in Vienna, then wait 2 hours for train, and lots of up and down stairs etc with bags. Ok now but not so good on the way back....Hoping to get student bus direct to Vienna airport on way back - will check that out over the next few days....

Off for scan at 4.45 today so we'll see how things are going and presumably will get date for EC etc. 

Will update further later
Suitcase
x

PS not really cold here although a little snow still on the ground - temps around 8 degrees I'd say....


----------



## Betty-Boo

Ah thats the same as it was when we were out in November...
All the best with the Scan - sorry should've said that there are a lot of stairs at vienna aiport - although thought there were elavators there too

Take care suity and rest up x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Vienna airport was OK, twas the station with lots of stairs - both Vienna station and then Brno station too....plus didn't help getting up at 4.30am this morning so not exactly feeling in the mood to tackle an obstacle course! And I have way too much luggage as usual....brought lots of books so as not to get bored here on my own - but they are SO heavy

am thinking I might walk to the clinic - feel like I need fresh air and exercise after trains, buses and planes...but wondering if 2 miles is a bit far?

Also, Winky or someone else who stayed at the Grand - is there some sort of free internet access or do I just need to keep paying for the 24 hour access with the cable in my room? bit nervous of connecting to any wireless networks after Winky's experience, especially as this is my work laptop so won't go down well if I have to explain what I was doing here in the first place (since they think I'm on holiday in the UK with some friends...)

Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Meant vienna station - mind elsewhere at the mo!!! LOL

The Grand charge daily for their internet access - however there is a cafe on the way to Reprofit (Cafe Tripoli as far as I remember) - which does have free wireless....  It is a half hour walk to reprofit - we were told 10 mins - but they must've been running!!  If not the tram is really cheap.

And there's another cafe down the road from Reprofit - can't remember that name - think it was something like the blue parrott which also has free wireless.... These I understand are ok to use, it was the one near Tesco which winky picked up a nasty virus.

We walked a couple of times - was grea to clear the head etc... 
Take care mini x x


----------



## Maya7

Hi Suity

Sorry about the stairs ... I left behind all books and toiletries I didnt use in Brno to reduce the weight on the way back.  I also checked in my bag to cut down on the dragging up and down airport steps and plane stairs so maybe have a think about that for way home... also if you dont want to leave things behind, why dont you wear a sling and a neck collar and people may be more likely to help you carry things up and down stairs   ...

Maya


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hello all,

Just back from Reprofit - all very efficient, in and out in 15 mins! Apparently all looks good, Stepan is "optimistic" (bet he says that to all the girls   )
EC is Thursday morning, so injections tonight and tomorrow, with the pregnyl tomorrow, day off Weds...

Not sure whether to go for acupuncture on Weds (had an appt booked) or whether to spend the day in Vienna instead. Am keen to have a look round Vienna and doubt I'll feel much like it after EC, but not sure whether better to have the acu. Not totally convinced it does anything - I had it on first 2 cycles, both BFN, no acu on FET and that was a BFP...

Now to find somewhere for an early dinner and get some sleep - am exhausted...

Maya - good idea re sling, might have to do that! Did check in bag but also have hand luggage with laptop etc and it all adds up to a fair bit of weight once you've dragged it from plane to bus to train! Will chuck out the books on the way back though so that will help. And think student bus direct to airport prob the way to go anyway

Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Suity - glad scan looking good!!
Vienna was fab - I know me and Winky had fun exploring  - especially the train stations... but that's another story...

I think it depends what sort of person you are - if havng the acu would relax you and you're happy to chill out in the hotel afterwards, then go with that, but if you'd rather explore... then I'd be inclined to visit vienna - would've come with you if was there.... boo....  

Just up the steps next to the hotel and straight ahead is a cafe - does nice ice cream!  And pizza.. close by to crawl back to bed... or room service and chill... 

Take care sleep tight mini x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Mini - think I will prob cancel the acu and go to Vienna, am better being busy and getting out and about....

If that cafe is the Adria, then that's where I was thinking of going for dinner....seems to get good reviews here, and is close which is what I need tonight as too tired to explore too much. Will take my guidebook and have a read up on what to do tomorrow - after long lie in that is  

Wish you were here too - what's the latest status from you? Do you think you'll get out here?
Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Yes that's the one - only thing I don't like about the restaurants out there is the smoking.... not used to it anymore!!

I'm waiting to hear from Stepan - AF arrived yesterday - very light, but think that may be due to not ovulating this month and taking norethisterone.  But it is here, and has continued today..... have asked if I can consider coming over this week.... waiting on a reply - last email I got from Stepan said he can't make decision via email.....  Here's hoping it's all OK and will be out there soon......  Woman obsessed with emails!!! Ha ha...

Ah well - if not will be putting back to next month.... if not successful that may affect DE IVF in April though....  Hey it's never easy!!!

Have a chilling night - hope you bought some DVD's - CNN was doing my head in by the end of the week!!! LOL

Take care mini x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Mini - hope it's good news and you can come out - if he can't make a decision by email does he mean you need to come here so he can make a decision? Not sure I understand that....

Yes, got some DVDs. Also speak German and there are lots of German channels on TV so at least I won't have to rely totally on CNN....

And of course I've got the internet - where would I be without that to entertain me?!

Suitcase
x


----------



## Sima

Hi Girls

This is a really busy thread.

Suity - I am glad you arrived safely in Brno.  Good news about the scan.  Wishing you all the best for Thursday.  Let's hope you get lots of lovely eggs.

Dottie/Misti - belated happy birthday.  I hope you both had a nice day. I hope the next year is a good one for you.

Mini -   sorry to hear that AF is not playing ball.  Have you made a decision as to what you are going to do with this cycle?

Roo/Joe - I hope it is all going well for you.

I emailed Stepan last week and I now have to call him for a quick chat on how he would look to treat me.  He has suggested IVF with minimal stimms since I only produced 3 eggs on a high dose during my last treatment.  I like the sound of this but I do have to weigh this up with what 2 other docs have said since they suggest putting me on max dose to see what I produce.  Decisions, decisions  .  Has anyone here had any here had any experience at tx with minimal stimms?  I do know there are a couple of clinics in the US which has had good success rates with minimal stimms.  

Sima xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Sima - that's the protocol both me and Roo are on....

I really liked the sound of it - not many injections and more going with the flow.  Stepan is a great believer of - if there is little there to stimulate - then why spend thousands on drugs stimulating it - made total sense to me!!!  It'll be a clomid protocol - which is very cheap for 5 days, possibably  3 days of 75 gonal f.

Good luck with your decision - it is hard and I know I weighed up everything trying to figure out what was best - but I was really taken with Repro and their attitude.  It's a lot cheaper than normal IVF - although I know you can't put a price on this, but it did give me the option of donor eggs in the future....

Take care mini x x  x


----------



## Roo67

Suity - glad you arrrived safely and all going according to plan following scan. The only place I ate when i was on my own was Adria - but it was warm enough to sit outside - so smoking wasn't an issue.

Mini - I hope you hear back from S soon and you know what you are doing - would be great if you still get to go.

Sima - hope chat with S goes ok - As mini says I am on min stim too, will let you know the outcome in a couple of weeks !!

Joe - still not decided re flight - will let you know if I'm on the same flight as you. Hope all is still going to plan.

I picked up my drugs this afternoon - so feels more real now that I have started and got scans booked in for fri and mon.

R xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Just got a text from Brown Owl (from Jan/Feb thread) so she and I are going for dinner at the Adria in a few mins...am really tired but have to stay up for injections anyway so will be good to go out for a bite to eat and a chat to help me stay awake!

Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Fab news Roo about drugs and scans... here's hoping am out there too - and soon.  Hopefully S will get back to be today as only have tomorrow to cancel flights etc etc as was flying out wednesday - will still fyl out then if I am coming and have a couple of days before to chill....

Suity  - enjoy your tea!!  The ice creams are fab!!

Take care x x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi - had email from Stepan - he has said to cancel this month... gutted as will be on my own in Feb....

Good luck everyone, speak soon... bit gutted - a lot gutted.

Mini x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Mini - I am SO sorry...I was really hoping you'd be able to make it out here this month. But then again, if he recommends waiting, then best to wait and give yourself the best possible chance
You won't be on your own in Feb - isn't that when Winky will be out here? And I'm sure there are lots of other girls here then too - check out the Feb/Mar thread....

Thinking of you, I know it's crap to have to cancel, but better that than to come and it be a wasted journey
   
Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

I'll be out after winky - a well... once again my cycle messes everything up - only the forth try at IVF that's been cancelled by my cycle.  Piddle

Take care and enjoy vienna x x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Oh Mini i'm gutted for you hun, it's not fair this has happened again, I know it's little consolation atm but as suity says, best to go when you've got the best chance of it working. 

Glad all is going well out there suity.

Roo won't be long for you now, good look for Fri's scan

Jovi xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Dottie, happy belated birthday wishes for yesterday  . Glad you felt up to going out with your friends for a boozy day! Take care, thinking of you  

Suity, glad that you got to Brno okay, even if it was a bit of an obstacle course! Great news about the scan. Enjoy your trip to Vienna  

Mini, so sorry that you've had to cancel again due to damn AF!  

Roo, glad to hear that you have drugs and have got your scans booked - Good Luck!

Sima, hope your chat with Stepan goes well   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Felix42

Mini,    hunny.  I'm sure there will be a few out in February with you.  So rotten though.  I know just how it feels to have a cycle in Reprofit cancelled and you lose not just the promise of treatment but also a lovely catch up with friends and a holiday. You poor, poor thing!  It's got to be better to cancel though rather than go ahead with uncertainty about timings, linings and who knows what else.

Suity, great you are settled in and the scan showed good news.  Hope you enjoy dinner out tonight and are nice and comfy in the Grand.

Roo, not long now hun.  Keeping everything crossed.  Presume you're not just taking t-shirts this time around? 

Sima, that's great news re the consult going ahead.  I was just wondering what was happening with you.  Certainly do recommend Reprofit and Brno.

Love and hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Thanks Felix, suity, Jovi, Claire and anyone else I've missed... Had the little cry - now to pick myself up and get ready for next attempt.  Have to ring Repro tomorrow and talk to S - do wonder whether he'll say go straight for DEIVF which I'm booked in for in April... Might be an idea - although always wanted one go with own eggs....  Moral of story  - never rush cycle by taking norethisterone!!! LOL x  Oh and book hotels etc when you're 100% sure - lost £300 this cycle - my own fault for getting over excited!

Wishing all those who are going out to Repro a big  vibe and Suity wishing you all the best for your EC Thursday.
Hey this all makes us stronger....  
Take care mini x x  x


----------



## Felix42

Oh Mini. I'd advise to stick with it to try with your own eggs.  Afterall all this go has shown is that you don't work well with Norethisterone.  I must admit I felt I needed to go through with an OEIVF before I could feel comfy with the DE.  Most of the hotel booking services allow you to get some money back i.e. lose the first night only if you cancel very close to trip and the airline may allow for a cancellation if you explain it was due to your operation being cancelled.

  and   for the next go!

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Thank you felix - will see what Stepan has to say tomorrow - here's hoping he's happy for me to go out next month!!  Yippeeee

It's the bloody train tickets that are the problem - non refundable!! Typical... ah well... have learnt a lesson there... Nevermind - it will be so worth it in the end...

Thanks for your kind words though - totally understand the OEIVF - that's definitely how I'm thinking.

Take care mini x x


----------



## DitzyDoo

Oh Mini, sorry you've had a rotten few days honey, but just think next month will be the one.

Suity glad to hear your there safe, good luck chick.

Roo glad you've got drugs sorted, and let me know about your flight.

Well I started stims today, which went ok, Stepan said to have day 5 scan so booked in for Friday, please let me have some lovely follies 
Well I bought a portable DVD today    only £58, not tested if it works yet tho. will need to go out tomorrow and buy lots of DVD's to watch while I'm out there. Cant cope with 8 days of CNN!
Anyone know what plug adaptor we need, is it just a normal euorpean one??

Love to all
Joe
xx


----------



## Roo67

Ah Mini - my fellow min stim mate, gutted for you.    Was talking to Suzieb today (whilst cuddling Meredith) and she remembers someone else's cycle being mucked around with norethisterone too. 

Joe  - re adapter, it is european but one with a hole in it - I'll try and find mine tomorrow so can describe it better ! I'll be taking my laptop, have downloaded a few bits on Iplayer and C4, so will have something other that CNN and eurosport to watch. Have a couple of DVD's may borrow some more. 

must get my flights booked tomorrow - too tired now.

r x


----------



## madmisti

Gosh - busy day on here!

Suity - glad you made it safely - if with some mountaineering involved! Great news on scan! Hope you enjoyed dinner tonight and get a good night's sleep. 

Mini - damn - so sorry hun. How incredibly frustrating for you.Can you cancel the time off work and take it in Feb instead or will that be a problem too? Last thing you needed, but no point going ahead if Stepan not happy. Hope the disappointment is soon replaced with excitement for Feb's tx.  

Joe - glad injection went ok.Good luck for Friday's scan   Maybe take one of those free trials from Lovefilm?Tesco etc so you can take some DVD's with you, rather than buying loads. Plug adaptor is one for whole of Europe.

Sima - hope consultation over phone with S answers all your questions etc.

Roo - good you have drugs now! Hope it all goes well and you get good news at Friday's scan  

Jovi - 2 weeks now not smoking - well done!!

Love to everyone
Misti xx


----------



## Sima

Oh Mini - I am so sorry that AF did not play ball this time round.   Feb will be your time.  Fingers crossed for next month.

My call with S went well but it was brief.  He recommended the min stims protocol which means I would start taking clomid from day 3 to 7 and then move to FSH on  day 8 with EC to take place around day 11 to 13.  He did say that they do around 10 to 15 min stims IVF per month with some success and he reckons I would have a 19% success rate which is the same as what my London based clinic gave to me.  This protocol does make sense since even I thought what is the point of taking a huge number of drugs to get 2 to 3 eggs.  I think I would ned to do some more research on min stimms IVF before I make my decision.  One good thing is if I went down this route then I could do back to back IVFs without taking a month off in between since I would not be frying my ovaries with high doses of drugs.  I guess I should also read the Czech thread to get more tips on planning my cycle.

I am off to NY this week to catch up with friends so I have made an appt to meet with a local RE who specialises in ladies with high FSH.  I thought I might as wel kill 2 birds with one stone.  I should then have all the info I need to make my decision.  I do worry that I might have info over load but I will deal with that when I get to it.

I did hope to get going with my next ttc in Feb but AF is due around the end of next week so I might have left it too late to organise everything.  Assuming I decide to go with Reprofit, how long would it take to get the drugs etc sent across?  I know Suity managed to use a scanned prescription so that might be my way forward.


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Sima - you can either get the drugs sent over - only takes a day or two by courier from Reprofit, or get a scanned script and get them from Alis pharmacy in Shadwell - you're in London so that might be the easier option for you

Enjoy catching up with friends in NY and hope the RE there has some good advice. So many decisions to make....but it's good to be fully armed with all the information first

Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Sima - all the best with your decision... if you do come out next month - we may overlap!! Would be good to have a fellow FF Singlie there too...  
Enjoy your break 

Speak soon mini x x  - got to get packed and ready to drive back up to Scotland...


----------



## Betty-Boo

Spoken to S - have started clomid - going to see if it doesn anything - have scan booked for monday and if anything is there we'll have a go....  Can't do it next month as it will mess everything up for DEIVF.... so might be out there anyway.... will keep you posted.
Only prob - how do you get hold of gonal f

Haven't got it as was going to pick it up straight from repro - but won't be out there in time...

Speak soon mini x x


----------



## Roo67

Mini - what a rollercoaster for you - will PM you.

Sima - Good luck with your decision, and hope you don't get too overloaded with info !!


----------



## indekiwi

Mini, fingers double crossed (ouch! but you're worth the pain!  ) that you're finally on your way again.    A-Mx


----------



## lulumead

happy belated birthday Dottie.  

Mini: sorry its all been a bit stressful. Roll on feb..

good luck everyone else...so who's already out there and whose about to go, I can't retain it all  

xx


----------



## Roo67

Lulu,

Suitcase went yesterday,

Me and Joe are going next tuesday

and Mini - well who knows    hopefully next tues too.

JJ1 flies to Barcelona next week too.

r x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Mini - wow, it's so up and down isn't it. Have everything crossed for you that the clomid does the trick and you can get on with it this month...

I've had a busy morning here in Brno - booked train tickets for Vienna tomorrow, done some sightseeing and now relaxing back at the hotel for a while. It's rather grey here and whilst not partic cold, it's very damp, all the snow is melting and it's dripping everywhere....

Have also booked a return flight for Monday as contingency - suddenly realised if I didn't make 5 day transfer I'd be stuck here 'til Weds and that not good for embies...so we'll see if I overlap with you other girlies or not - hope so though!

Suitcase
x


----------



## dottiep

Suity - glad you're keeping yourself busy and everything looking good.

Mini - what a nightmare for you. Hope you can still make it.

Roo/Joe - best of luck to you too

I'll be thinking of you & sending you all  

Hugs
Sx


----------



## lulumead

thanks roo! xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Just odered the gonal f - not sure on prices - scanned booked for monday - so depending on scan - depends if and when I'll fly out......

Take care mini x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Can't find the 'fingers crossed' smilie (thought there was one?) but anyway, I have them firmly crossed for you Mini...

Suitcase
x


----------



## madmisti

Mini - talk about a roller coaster!! Hoping that Monday's scan shows follies and you get to go for it this month!! 

Suity - great you have Vienna trip organised. When is egg collection? 

Roo and Joe - hoe stimming is going   well

Love
Misti x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Egg collection is Thurs Misti...so last injections tonight including the pregnyl trigger at 10pm, then injection free day tomorrow - which is why I thought good to take the opportunity to head to Vienna for the day....not sure if I will feel up to lots of sightseeing and walking after EC, plus I guess I have to be around in case transfer is earlier rather than later

Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Suity,
Vienna is gorgeous, would love to visit there again... Don't blame you going on your injection free day!  So so jealous!!!

Have you met up with anyone else?  I know we had great fun spotting the repro girls in breakfast..... always guessed right cos we'd meet up with them at the clinic.

Have you managed to find the tripoli cafe with wireless internet??  Food's good there too.

Take care mini x x x


----------



## winky77

Hello Ladies.....

Suity.....glad you have arrived safely and found a buddy to have dinner with last night 

If you end up eating on your own I recommend the Bar Tripoli (this is the one with free wireless access) ..on Starobrnenska. And you must go to my fave tea shop ..... Chajovna Tea Rooms ...up the steps by the Grand go right at top of stairs and up Josefska and you'll see a sign to it on left hand side (takes you into a square and then into a building up some stairs!) ..... or if you're walking up Nasarykova to the main square (nam Svobody) you'll also see a sign to it on your right hand side. The cafe place with the pure melted chocolate (yummmmm!!) I think is called 'Death by chocolate' or something similar!! Is inside a little mall which you can access from Janska or Postovska.....in fact think you can get directly into the cafe from Postovska.

Also whenyou to Vienna ...don't know if you like Art but my favourite artist/architect HundertWasser originated from Vienna and Mini and I went to the house/permanent exhibition whilst there .....http://www1.kunsthauswien.com/english/mainindex.htm. His stuff is insipired by Schiele and Klimt and is really fun and colourful. My future child's bedroom is going to be decorated with Hundertwasser inspired spirals !! (I'll probably send them doolally!) There's a great little cafe in the museum.....all the floors are undulating like waves and the bathrooms are something else !

Roo, Joe.....could luck with your travels out there early next week  

Mini.....looking forward to seeing you on saturday ....the beetroot  chocolate cake is on me...you deserve it after all your traumas!

Dottie and Misti - belated birthday wishes to both of you....Capricorns are the best!!! The goat qualities come in very useful for climbing our own personal fertility mountains!

Sima....ooo have fun in NY..one of my favourite places!.. If you come to Brno next month what might be your dates?! Would be great to overlap!

As for me...I am on countdown to heading back to Brno again around the 16th Feb. Tis a good job I changed from going out there this week. When I finally went on-line to change my Ryan Air flights over the weekend, I couldn't find them on-line. I had the print off and noticed it said 'unconfirmed' ....obviously something had gone wrong when I was booking and I didn't have the flights anyway!!! Derr!! If it is still looking like I am not overlapping with anyone in Feb my mum is lined up to come out for the first few days..... will take a bit of juggling as she's not exactly an independent traveller! The plan is that Mum will come up to Scotland to fly to Bratislava with me (Dad's going to drive half way here and I'll meet them at Penrith!)....the cheap flights are only mon, wed and fri evenings and the monday is likely to be my day 10 so will prob have the day 10 scan in Glasgow (if S is ok with this......has anyone ever not had a scan in Brno and just gone out in time for EC?). Makes sense to then stay one or two nights in Bratislava and do the tourist thing. Head to Brno on late Tues or Wednesday by train for hopefully EC on the thursday. Day trip to Prague on the friday and put Mum on a plane back to Manchester. Then back to Brno for me for ET on the Sunday/Monday. But if my cycle days slip at all it won't work with Mum coming......can't take her to Prague same day as EC. ... so I am holding fire on booking up flights for her! Tis quite a big deal for her.....I don't think she has travelled more than 40 miles away from my dad .....ever !!

Lol to everyone else!

..Winky


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks for the tips Winky   Had very nice hot choc in Fisher Cafe earlier today but will also check out your recommendations - although am supposed to be being healthy and liquid choc does not come under the healthy heading!

Have a long list of things to do in Vienna, of which Hundertwasserhaus is one, but only 6-7 hours to do them in (decided not to get up super early for first train or stay too late and end up wandering around in the dark since I'm on my own) so think I may have to compromise somewhere....will see how I get on - and depends a bit on the weather too - if it's raining (which seems to be forecast) then will focus on indoor stuff and save the outdoor walking around for another time

Am thinking I may do a day trip to Bratislava later in the week - having wandered around today the only thing I really have left to do here is the castle, and a photography exhibition at one of the museums which looks quite good - but that won't take up much time and I am potentially here until Weds next week...so maybe Saturday I'll go to Bratislava for a look round....

Your plans sound fab - hope AF arrives on schedule so it all works out for you and your mum (have to say that's very brave of you - I wouldn't bring my mum on something like this - I'd spend more time looking after her than anything else!)

Suitcase
x

PS the girl I met with last night had all her scans in UK and just flew out for EC - she arrived last night and EC was this morning. So yes, it's do-able - she said S won't do it for first timers but if you've been before, then he's usually OK with it. She's on minimal stimms though (same as Roo and Mini) so not sure if different if you're on 'normal' IVF...but worth asking. If I have to come again (hoping I don't because will get BFP this time of course) then I would def try to do that....Brno is nice enough but I don't think I'd want to be here for 8-9 days second time round


----------



## winky77

Hi Suity.....know what you mean....Brno is a nice place had a great time there last time....but that was mostly cos was there with Mini and Dottie and met some other great peeps too.  Independant as I am, I do get bored once I've sussed somewhere out ....and definately if I have to spend too much time on my own...     My mum is pretty easy company and is fit and healthy so will prob be ok.  She will be also be happy just reading a book if I have to do some work when I am out there.  I might actually be a novelty to spend some time just the two of us as they are normally joined at the hip....I did think my dad might be feeling left out tho(there is no way I'd want him in Brno cos he would just embarass me by telling everyone why I was there ...whether they wanted to hear it or not!!.....and then probably regaling them with his own version of embarassing illnesses!)  but I did give him the option of meeting us in Prague cos thought he might fancy that....but he said he's not bothered about coming as he has to take the caravan in for a service that week.    I think he's lost his explorer mojo in his old age!!?! 

..Winky


----------



## Lou-Ann

Mini, what a rollercoaster ride you're having! Fingers crossed that scan goes well on Monday and you can fly out to Brno with Roo and Joe on Tuesday    

Winky, glad that you have made provisional plans for your next trip to Brno    

Sima, good luck with your decision making  

Suity, glad you're keeping busy. Good luck for EC on Thursday  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Yes, is nice, although less nice when grey, overcast and slushy...!

Also not that big, so spending 8 nights here could be a challenge  

Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

I'm wondering how much cheaper it is now the exchange rates have crashed & burned.

Can someone give me a rough cost for own egg ivf incl travel & drugs please?  I'm about to remortgage and trying to work out what I'll need  

Mini glad you're back to being a possible, hope it ends in you on that plane hun xxx


----------



## Roo67

Know what you mean suity - this will be my 4th trip out there next week, the others have all been for 2 nights so goodness knows what I will do for 5-6 days, that said i haven't done any touristy things, just shopped and wandered around, sitting in square people watching (well it was summer!)

r x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Oh sorry i forgot to ask ... how long to you need to be there for.  My annual leave is rubbish so would prob only have enough for two cycles x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Far too cold for people watching and sitting the square now Roo! Tourist sites wise there's probably enough for 1-2 days if you eke it out.... 

Jovi - reckon it's costing me in total approx £3000-3500 including drugs, flights, accommodation etc etc. LWC in London worked out around £5000-5500 so definitely a saving although not as much as it perhaps used to be that's true....
I am here for 9 nights if I have 5 day transfer, 7 nights if a 3 day. Think first time you have to be here longer but once the clinic knows you and how you respond, you can have more of the scans in the UK and come out later I think....

Right, off to bed now as heading to Vienna for the day tomorrow so relatively early start
Suitcase
x


----------



## Roo67

Jovi - own egg IVF is €1000, donor sperm €100 and drugs €1300 - 1500

flights are £50-100, hotel £30 - 50 per night

I'm told that I can have my scans over here and just go over for EC (but am only on minimum stims) so 5-6 days max.

Suity - wasn't expecting any sitting in the square this trip   Will go to castle etc this time, just to fill in the days, i do have an assignment to write though so will bring my books with me. Might see if anyone else fancies Vienna. let me know how it is. Have a lovely day.

r x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Thanks Suity, have a good day tomorrow.

I might be as well with my clinic, may not work out that much more expensive and is 20 minutes away from home.  Will find out a definate price ... and waiting times for  

My head is spinning.


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Thanks Roo   x


----------



## Roo67

Well done on over 2 weeks without a ciggie, that fantastic. 

How are you feeling - getting easier yet ?

R x


----------



## Betty-Boo

That's brilliant news about the giving up smoking!!!  go girl!

Hey Roo - am up for visit to vienna if I make it..... 

Just booked flight back up to Scotland - couldn't face drive and once I'd read the side affects of clomid re blurred vision got just the excuse I wanted!!! LOL - will have to come back to Plymouth to pick the darned car up at some point!!!!

Take care - mini x x x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Thank you!  So so ..... i'm on the giving up board, there's 3 of us and we are having such a laugh about the bad times it's making it easier - and I have somewhere to go and rant   x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls

Just a quite post to wish you all well and I hope that all is going well in Czech.

I had a stressful day I had bloods done by my donors partner this morning, my oestrodial is now 15554 and progesterone 1.7 (on day 10 can anyone else remember theirs?) my scan was 4.1mm and then they said that I needed another scan on Mon before I get on the plane and email it over! I have visions of standing in the check-in queue and them ringing us and saying don't come!

So there were lots of tears from me. I then tried to orangise a Sunday scan at the Hammersmith, but they would only do it if the consultant said so, but last time I arranged it (I have paid for all my scans as a package up front) so I was phoning between the NHS and private clinic trying to sort it out and track him down, in the end my donors partner did it whikst he was trying to watch the inaugration and celebrate with champagne! and he keeps me grounded.  I had a good accupuncture session this evening so hopefully it does some thickening too!.

L


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

JJ1    hope it all works out.  Have you managed to sort your scan or are you still tracking him down? x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I have booked in one for Mon at 945 the earliest they can do, but maybe tomorrow I will get a Sun scan! 

Well done for the stopping smokin and baby plan making!!


----------



## Betty-Boo

JJ -       sending lots of   for you lining to grow.  Why is it our bodies do strange things just when we need them most

Hope the scan is sorted too honey x x x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Thanks, and good luck, hope you get it sorted, as if it isn't stressful enough!x


----------



## Roo67

JJ1 - hope you can get a sun scan,   and hope that lining continues to grow. 

R x


----------



## Sima

JJ1     for your lining.  I hope it grows in the next few days.

Suity - all the best for EC on Thursday


----------



## suitcase of dreams

JJ - sorry you're having such a stressful time. Hope that lining of yours thickens up nicely this week...
Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Suity  - have a fab day out in Vienna!
mini x


----------



## Lou-Ann

JJ, hope your lining thickens in the next few days and you get your scan sorted out    

Suity, hope you have enjoyed your day out in Vienna  

Jovi, well done for giving up smoking  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## madmisti

Suity - how was Vienna? Hope you enjoyed it   Hope  all goes well tomorrow 

JJ1 - hope that lining is thickening up nicely  

Mini - hope you made it safely back up to Scotland and you aren't having any side effects from Clomid. I didn't - which worried me until I had my first scan because I had read about all these side effects and thought, as I wasn't having any, maybe it wasn't working!

Jovi - glad you've got support on here through another thread for your stopping smoking - this site really does cover everythign doesn't it?!! Is is gettign any easier?

Love to all
Misti x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi all,

Enjoyed Vienna despite the rain....think it would be even more fabulous with some blue sky and a bit of sunshine. But had a good day nonetheless...just got back and am exhausted from all the walking around...

Feeling a bit nervous about tomorrow, had forgotten just how much you have to worry about with IVF...will I get any eggs, will they fertilise, will they develop into good embies, will they implant etc etc. And if they do, will they stick this time? Plus it's a new clinic so the whole EC procedure is less familiar and whilst I'm sure it will be fine, I can't help feeling a bit edgy. Just want it all over with now...

Hope everyone else is doing OK,
Suitcase
x


----------



## bingbong

Suity,

I hope that you manage to get some sleep and that tomorrow goes ok          

JJ1, really hope that your lining is doing what it should!!!  

BB x


----------



## madmisti

Suity - glad you enjoyed Vienna - shame about the rain though. You will have a GA for EC so try not to worry - and I'm sure they'll get some lovely eggs. All the best hun   .

Take care
Misti x


----------



## Maya7

Suity and JJ1 -  sorry the stress levels are going up a bit with you.

Hope all goes well for you tomorrow Suity and EC is successful and productive ...

JJ hope your lining and other indicators are on track.  

Sending you both loads of    

And hi to everyone else
Love
Maya


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks for all the good wishes girls....

Not so much worried about the GA/egg collection itself, more the how many eggs, how many fertilise, how many are good grades, will they go to blast etc etc....until today I think I've been a bit in denial about all that...even though I've been doing the stimming injections and having scans, I've sort of been keeping it all very much in the back of my mind, and now it's right at the front....agh....!!

Just want it to work so badly, but then you all know what that's like...

Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Girls thanks for the good wishes- less stressful today am having a scan on Mon morning and know I may be checking in at airport and get the call to say 'Don't come' but nothing I can do about it.

Suity wishing you loads of love and luck for tomorrow and lots of great quality eggs!
L x


----------



## DitzyDoo

Hi all

Suity wanted to wish you loads of luck tomorrow honey, hope you get loads of lovely eggs.xxxx

JJ1 hoping your lining is better on Mon.xx

Well stimms going well, had a headache last couple of days not sure if it's a side effects.
Scan on Friday, quite scared.

Love to all
Joe
xx


----------



## madmisti

Suity - good that you haven't been stressing until now - wouldn't have changed anything! The next few days will inevitably be full of stress and worry, but I hope you can distract yourself. Try not to worry too much about numbers - quality is more important. We are here if you need to stress/rant etc    Hope you get a good nights sleep hun.

JJ1 - Hoping that scan shows good to go on Monday   

Joe - Try not to worry about scan - easier said than done I know. Hope headache goes. thinking of you hun  

Love
misti xx


----------



## winky77

hi !! 

JJ and Joe ....good luck for your scans in the next few days   

Suity......good luck for EC tomorrow....I know there are still hurdles but everything is looking good so far....have you met anyone who'll be at the clinic the same time as you?  I know you've been like me before and recovered really quickly so I am sure you will be the same tomorrow.  Will be keeping everything crossed for you.....just remember top tips from Dottie and I .... number one from Dottie..have a longish top/nightie to cover your doodaa and so you can avoid the walk of shame afterwards.....and number two from me...when they drape the cover over your doodaa to preserve your modesty until you are under GA.....HOLD ON TO IT !! ....mine slipped off and Marek had to bend down between my thighs to retrieve it......the anaesthetic just couldn't come quick enough after that embarassing start!!!! 

lol...

..Winky


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks for that Winky - I have long nightgown (very ugly but was cheap and covers all the necessary bits!) but didn't know about the need to hold on tight to the cover....this is all stressful enough without that sort of embarrassment to add to it  

Moomoo is going to be there tomorrow morning but we haven't met yet - she and hubbie arrived today...so might see them there in the morning but not sure if I'll be up for pleasant chit chat minutes before EC....

Right, off to bed, hope I can sleep with all these thoughts whirring round in my head....still at least I can sleep all afternoon after the GA tomorrow. More rain forecast so it's the perfect excuse to stay in my room with internet, DVDs, books and sleep  
Anyone tried room service here?!

Night all, will let you know how it goes tomorrow,
Suitcase
x


----------



## Felix42

Wishing you lots of luck in the morning Suity. Remember you are in great hands & Reprofit's embryologist is meant to be one of the best.

JJ, good luck with your lining. Thinking of you. 

Joe, great to hear all is going well with the stimms. 

Love & hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## Roo67

Hope all goes well this morning Suity 

R xx


----------



## eddysu

Good luck today Suitcase!  Will look forward to hearing the count later today.  This much feel like a huge achievement to get this far with all the hurdles you've had to get through.

Sorry to hear you've had so much trouble Mini.  

Good luck Joe for your scan.  Its all very stressful!  I once thought it might be nice to have a scan thingy at home!  Maybe we should all club together to get one of those.  Then we could check our follies at any time!  I'm sure that's way too obsessive  

JJ hope your lining is thickening away.

Sorry if I've missed anyone currently in the throes of treatment.  Hello to everyone else.

Eddy


----------



## Betty-Boo

All the best suity x x x x Take care and look after youself this pm x x x      

Well just had call from the drug suppliers (think it was homecare) .. Ooo errrrr - a lot cheaper than I thought! So off to clinic tomorrow to pick it up!!!  One step in right direction - lets hope scan ok Monday!

mini xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi everyone,

Just back from the clinic now...took forever. Think to be honest they forgot about me in recovery as no one came for ages after the tea and biccies....

All went fine, apart from the needle thingie they put the anaesthetic in popping out in recovery and spraying me and the duvet with blood! Nothing serious, it stopped really quickly but could have done without it in my semi conscious state if you know what I mean

Anyway, 8 eggs. S seemed pleased, said they were all mature and no probs with collection

I am disappointed though. Had between 14 and 16 follies so 8 mature eggs seems low. Plus on previous cycles on similar doses of Puregon have had 20/21 eggs. 
Worried that I have perhaps tried too soon after ERPC, or that overall my egg reserve is diminishing, or it's something to do with the way this cycle was messed up with the bleed during the pill and no bleed when I was supposed to etc. 
And although I know you'll all tell me that 8 is great, and that it only takes 1, and that the embryologist here is really good, I still feel somehow very flat about it at the moment (not helped by being tired and a bit sore from the procedure itself)

I guess it's really sinking in that this could be my last go with my own eggs and I had hoped for a better response

Sorry, I know this must sound like pointless whingeing to those who have already moved on to DE, or those who don't respond well at all to the drugs and only get 1 or 2 eggs, but the difference between 20 before and 8 now is so marked that I am worried

Did query it with S but he didn't seem at all concerned - mind you it was super busy and I think he just needed to get on with seeing the next batch (don't mean that unkindly, but just that he didn't really have time to chat)

Anyway, no rain today at least, and even some small patches of blue in the sky, so might head out for a walk and clear my head a little...

Sorry to rant, but am now even more worried about making the 11am call tomorrow - with 20 eggs you can be pretty sure you'll get something, but with 8 I am concerned...good job I've booked flights for Mon as well as Weds, have a feeling it will be 3 day transfer...

Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Suity - rest up this afternoon and take it easy x x

I do know that S does go for quality over quantity, unlike the UK, which may be why there were 8 collected this time.  8 is still a fantastic number though - and yes it does only take one...  
Your eggs and embies to be couldn't be in better hands -    Lots of fairy dust to ensure the wigglies do their bit over night.  
Take care mini x


----------



## Damelottie

Well done Suity. Have everything crossed for you for tomorrow's call xxxxxxxx


----------



## Maya7

Hi Suity

You are extremely well informed about this whole procedure so I wont mention quality/quantity.  You know that its true, however,  - You have been experiencing a period of stress stretching over months and have just come out of recovery after another stressor (!) so be gentle with yourself.  Having done all the hard work, now is the time for trusting the expertise of the clinic staff.

I sincerely hope that the eggs fertilise well and that you will be ultimately happy with the outcome.  Just hang in there and hang on to your very positive frame of mind.

Take care
Maya


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks girls

Maya - you are so right - my conscious mind knows that 8 is a good result and that it's quality which matters. My subconscious is working overtime stressing over what the lower number vs last time could mean and whether it's a bad indication etc etc. Not helped by the fact that I am still a bit bleugh from the GA and prob ought to be sleeping - but can't....thanks to mind working overtime

But there is nothing I can do now, have to call at 11am tomorrow so it's just a waiting game...at least in the UK they called you first thing....waiting to 11am is going to be tough!

Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Suity - at least its not their Christmas Party the night before - poor winky had such mixed messages with regards to how many had fertilised.  They must've been still slightly tipsy looking at the petri dish!!! 

         that it's fab news tomorrow and I'm sure it wil be x x x

Coco - know what you mean about migraine - have got one coming on, doesn't help with the crech being opposite my office!!  LOL x

Take care x x


----------



## madmisti

Suity - won't offer platitudes re egg numbers etc. Understand your worried given the difference this time to previous go's. But try to concentrate on THIS go hun - visualise those lovely Danish swimmers doing their thing, the egg fertilising and dividing etc. Shame no other singlies there to go and do something distracting with. Hoping you get great news tomorrow and you are less worried. And don't stress about 3 day v 5 day - there is still debate as to whether there is any difference - I belive Marek believes in 3! And Sunshine had twins after a 3 day and Guitar Angel is expecting twind and also had a 3 day. Hope you manage to stop the brain whirring away and get some rest.

thinking of you hun  

Love
misti xx


----------



## madmisti

Coco - uggh - migraine . hope it gets better FAST  

Mini - hope you manage to stave yours off. Gald you had nice surprise over drug costs ( had to laugh at - had a call for drugs supplier - sounds like your off to meet your dealer!! )

Love to all
Misti x


----------



## dottiep

Suity - I've texted you but just to add my good wishes.  As the others have said 8 mature is a good crop.  I will send my strongest 'get jiggy' vibes to Brno & really, really hope you have a 100% fertilisation rate tomorrow.  I know how hard it is to relax so I do hope you can get some rest.  Will be thinking of you tomorrow.
Big hugs
Dx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Suity 8 is a good number and they say that 6-10 is the average number and the quality is what matters!  I have never even made 8 on a cycle and 3 out 4 cycles always had 2 to out back which is what you need!

Really hope that you have good news when you get the call!!
L x


----------



## kylecat

Hi Suity! Just in from parents eve - glad all went well this morning. Please try not to worry about the number of eggs. I only got 8 eggs myself and look what happened there! Sometimes even with less eggs you end up having more of good quality and even some to freeze! I am sure you'll be fine and I reckon tommorrow most/the majority of them will have fertilised, 

Lots of Luck
Kylecat xxx


----------



## indekiwi

Hi Suitcase, congratulations on having eight mature eggs - that's phenomenal for many women - and compared to me you look like a complete over achiever!!    I really hope that all eight fertilise and that you have some to put back and more to freeze - to make baby no. 2 of course!    I wish you all the luck in the world and a peaceful night's sleep before your call in the morning.  A-Mx


----------



## DitzyDoo

Suity, try not to worry honey, but I know it's hard, you'lle get a lovely phone call tomorrow I'm sure, and hopefully 8 ferts. Fingers crossed and thinking of you.xx

Coco, hope you're feeling better soon babe, I suffer from migraines and they are poo. 

Love to all
Joe
xx


----------



## Roo67

Suity - glad all went well this morning (except for a few minor hiccups   ) Lets hope those embies get jiggy over night and good news for the morning.   , hope you manage to get some sleep tonight

Coco - Hope Migraine clears soon 

Mini - glad you got drugs ok.

Joe - flights booked and am driving down to Stansted on Tuesday morning, so will see you there !!

I have a scan in the morning - so    I have a couple of juicy follies growing.

R xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Suity, glad taht EC went well this morning. Hope you are resting up!   that you have got 8 top quality eggs which will have all fertilised by the morning, giving you some for freezing too (for siblings of course  )  

Coco, hope you are feeling better soon  

Mini, glad you got your drugs sorted out  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## winky77

Hey Suity.....well done on today.  I do know what you mean about numbers tho ...but my theory is that LWC overstim and take a broader range of eggs than Reprofit.  I was the same as you in dropping numbers......15 at LWC and 8 at Reprofit....but fertilisation rate was higher at 75% at Reprofit as opposed to 66% at LWC.  And at day 3 I still had 6 at Reprofit whereas at LWC it was down to 5.  I remember also hearing about quite a few others that got less eggs at Reprofit than LWC.....but I really do believe it is a quality over quantity thing!    Try not to ponder on it too much...easier said than done I know.  I am sure they are doing their stuff in their petri dish as we speak!!!  

It's really cool when you have the transfer because they show you the embryos on a big TV screen before they pop them in.  You might want to take a pic.....I definately want to take my camera and get a pic of that next time!  That would be a cool first photo in a baby album!! 

Will be keeping everything crossed for a good result.   

Roo.....could luck for your scan tomorrow!!  .  Joe and Mini ...hope things are moving forward for you too! 

lol...

Winky


----------



## madmisti

Roo - just wanted to wish you lots  of luck for good follies on scan tomorrow - try not laugh at the dildocam  

Love
Misti x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

roo- wishing you lots of luck with the scan!
L x


----------



## some1

Suity - just wanted to send you some congratulations for getting 8 mature eggs, thinking of you and hoping you get good fertilisation news tomorrow.

Some1

xx


----------



## Maya7

Roo - best of luck for tomorrow's scan    

Take care
Maya


----------



## amimad

HI! think I've 'come back' to this thread but not sure if I actually went straight to the single ladies 2WW in the first place! (confused!)
Just in an effort to get on the magic 'list': I have my second FET booked for Feb 9 at IM in Barcelona.. this follows a BFN this week from my first attempt in Jan.. I don't know if anyone else is going to be at IM on the same day, but I'm down for the first appt as alas I have to fly back in the afternoon (flying out Sunday afternoon). 
So at the moment waiting for the AF and staying fairly cheery apart from a few hormonal moments 
BUT just want to say good luck to all those on this thread whose progress I have been following, and especially those with txs, scans and other events coming up very soon! Everyone is so nice and helpful, so thanks x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Roo - all the best for the scan this morning....... Can't fit in a day 8 scan here so havin a day 9 one instead....       for us both that there are some nice juciy follies for Repro!!!

Take care x x 

Joe - where abouts are you now in the cycle??  Hope all is well x x x

Animad - sorry to hear your news, all the best for your travels to Spain in the very near future


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Animad so sorry tht you had a BFN this month but great that you already have the next cycle lined up.  I think that you and I are the only ones in Spain I am at IVI Barcelona
L x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Good luck for scan Roo.

Suity hoping its very good news.

X


----------



## Elpida

Suity - thinking of you today  

Roo - hope your scan goes well

E x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Roo - hope scan went well

Just called clinic (actually felt sick making the call - not sure why I am SO stressed about it this time, I think perhaps because I 'only' had 8 eggs vs 20 on previous cycles)
Anyway 6 fertilised, call back tomorrow for more info but Stepan currently thinking 5 day transfer on Tues - which is kind of good and kind of not...if I'm honest I just want to get home now....but then again would be nice to have dinner with Roo and Joe on Monday eve....

Off to Bratislava tomorrow for the day as have completely exhausted things to see and do in Brno! Thank goodness for the internet or I'd be going completely mad here!

Suitcase
x


----------



## dottiep

Suity - just logged on quickly to check on your news. Soooo pleased all looks good for you!  i remember that sick feeling all too well.
Enjoy your sightseeing & fingers crossed for continued good news tomorrow.

Roo - best of luck for scan

Dx


----------



## lulumead

Hi Suity - glad to hear 6 of them are doing well...hope ET comes round quick. See you on the 2WW.

Good luck with your scans Roo & Mini are you having one soon too?

lots of love everyone else.
xx


----------



## winky77

Suity.....75% fertilisation rate...told ya!  Well done to you and your embies!  Am interested if there was any discussion over 3 or 5 day transfer?  Mine were just done at 3 days but can't remember having a conversation about it.....I've never really understood the merits/dismerits of either.  
Enjoy Bratislava.....let me know what you think of it....I'm going to be flying to there and planning to stop at least one night (flights only go every other day) before heading to Brno so I can have a looksy. 

Roo....good luck for scan today.....

Mini.....beetroot chocolate brownie is waiting for us tomorrow (have been saving my Slimming World Syns for it !!!) 

Joe and JJ ...are you waiting for more scans too before heading off? 

..Winky


----------



## Betty-Boo

Picked up the gonal f - haven't got the pen type so will probably be asking nurse Roo for some advice!!!  Will be fun! And yes won't use the big needle LOL
Here's hoping scan's ok on monday...    
Suity that's great news re embies - all the best x x x totally understand you must be going stir crazy!!  
Roo - how did it go
Joe  -     might see you and Roo next week x x x
Coco glad migraine's gone - take care x x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Winky - no real discussion thus far over 3 vs 5 day. Spoke to Marek today as S not there. M's English less good, especially over the phone, he just said S wants to do 5 day transfer but "you call tomorrow, Stepan is here, he tell you more"  

So more tomorrow....will keep you posted....

Brown Owl went to Bratislava yesterday and said it's small but interesting enough for a day or so - not much longer. Will let you know my thoughts tomorrow

Suitcase
x


----------



## indekiwi

Hi Suitcase, so very pleased for you that 6 / 8 eggs fertilised - fabulous news!!    Can imagine that time is dragging right now, and that's before you get to the TWW.    I hope Bratislava provides a bit of distraction at least.

For everyone waiting for scan results, I hope respective linings are behaving themselves and growing in an impressive manner, and that those farming follicles at the moment are in for a bumper harvest!  

A-Mx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Suity, that's great news about the embies  . Hope you enjoy your day in Bratislava tomorrow.

Roo, hope your scan has gone well today  

Mini, good luck for your scan  

Hope everyone else having tx abroad at the mo is doing ok too  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## bingbong

Suity, that's great about the embies     that they behave for you!!! Hope that a change of scenery tomorrow helps.

Roo, hope that the scan today went well!

And good luck mini for your scan. and anyone else having a scan (those dildocam's seem to be all the rage at the moment on here).

BB x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

That is fantastic Suity 75% fertilization rate is fantastic hope you get to blasts, would you have one or 2 put back?
L x


----------



## DitzyDoo

Hi girls
Suity wow 6 is great honey, good luck with transfer.

Well looks like I wont be joining you lovely ladies 
Not good news for me, had scan and lining 4.8mm but ony 1 follie!! at 8mm.
Am totally gutted, cant understand why the last 2 months I got 7 follies with Clomid, but I only get 1 follie with maximum stimms.

Have spoken to Stepan and they said to continue with stimms, re-scan on Monday, but if still only 1 follie, that I will need to cancel.

Feeling like s**t

Dont know what to do next, try again with my eggs and see if I produced more than 1, or go on to donor eggs, I;m not sure I want to give up with my own eggs yet, but my body has given up I think.

Feeling really sad.

Love to all
Joe
xx


----------



## Annaleah

Joe - sending lots of cyber   .  Don't know what else to say except life is soooo S**T and uncontrollable sometimes.  I do hope you have some better news at your re-scan.
Annaleah x


----------



## lulumead

big hugs joe    

Hope Monday brings some better news.
xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Joe,     big big big hugs honey - here's hoping that monday's scan allows you to travel.  It's so heart breaking when you get so near - can totally relate to it.
Take care and look after yourself this weekend x x x


----------



## bingbong

Joe, really sorry to hear the results of your scan today,         I really hope that your follies get into grear between now and monday    

BB x


----------



## Roo67

Hi all, just a quickie as just in from work and absolutely knackered and starving hungry !!

Great news suity - will be great if get to see you next week

Joe -   , really sorry you didn't respond better, lets hope for better news on monday.

Well I had my scan this morning - lining 8.4 triple line,
L ovary  -  2 little follies    R ovary  2 folies 10mm and 6mm

Phoned stepan and he said to email him and he would let me know what to do  - that was at 11ish this morning, and not heard anything back as yet. Just want to know whether this is what he expected and if I should have Gonal F tomorrow or not?

roo x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

joe so sorry that the follies aren't going to plan! could they convert to IUI and trigger you?

Roo- You have a fabulous lining- I which I could have millimetre to share!! 
I hope Stephan gets back to you surely he would EC with 4 follies if they grew a bit more, are you not on Gonal F everyday?

L x


----------



## Roo67

JJ1 - I really wish I could share my lining with you. 
I'm on minimal stimulation so have had clomid for 5 days and  he said I may need 3 doses of Gonal F, just wish he would let me know.

do you have to take it at same time ? and does it matter what time that is?? - never used it before.

R x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Joe - big   to you. I'm so sorry things aren't going to plan. Our bodies are so frustrating sometimes aren't they? Hope it's better news for you on Monday....

Roo - sounds like things are coming along nicely. Think you do have to do the gonal F at same time every day (it's like puregon in that respect). Stepan usually says to do in the morning but I have always done mine at 9-10pm so I continued with that this cycle....somehow it's easier before bed than first thing in the morning - getting up is hard enough without being faced with needles  

Thinking of you both and hoping things go smoothly over the weekend,
Suitcase
x


----------



## Roo67

Am just a bit concerned as at work again tomorrow and no easy access to my email  (Yahoo so is blocked on most of our comps) Have put Gonal F in my bag so could do it in the morning if needed. 

Might drop him another line now and see if he replies.

Enjoy Bratislavia

r x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I always have to fight with them not to take the 5 days clomid as its side effects is thinning of the lining, ARGC would prescribe it at the same time as stimms, but I was always on max stims.
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Or you could text Roo - assume you have his mobile no? 
I did that when I was waiting for an email, and he didn't reply to the text but he did send me an email about 20 mins later....

Suitcase
x


----------



## indekiwi

Joe, so sorry that follicles have gone missing in action.    I had a similar response last time around (on max stimms) and felt gutted, particularly since I'd always responded well to minimal stimms in previous attempts.  I really hope that come Monday, both of your ovaries have woken up and done their job for you.      

A-Mx


----------



## Roo67

Got reply - Gonal F over the weekend then another scan, if follies are 14mm can have EC on Thursday.

Right off to bed now - another long day tomorrow.

R x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

roo - sleep well at least you know your weekend plan
This is game is a day to day thing it drives me nuts at times


----------



## winky77

Joe....    know you are really disappointed right now but really hope there is better news on monday.  I hope you can try and relax a bit and give yourself a bit of TLC over the weekend. 

Roo....sounds good re. scan...happy injecting with good old Gonal F over the weekend. 

JJ....hope your lining plays ball too.. 

lol...Winky


----------



## madmisti

Joe - So sorry hun. Lots of follie growing vibes coming your way   . Really hope you get a nice surprise and can go ahead. If not, and as you responded well to Clomid, maybe you could think about doing a minimal stimulation IVF like Mini and Roo before 'giving up' on your own eggs. A lot cheaper too. Take care hun  

Suity - great fertilisation rate! Enjoy Bratislava  

Roo - good news re scan and good luck for next scan   

JJ1 - hope that lining is thickening up nicely

Mini - go follies go!! Hope your getting some nice juicy ones!

Sorry if missed anyone

Love
Misti x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Joe  ,   that you get better news on Monday and can carry on with your plans this cycle  

Roo, great news re scan . Good luck with the injections and the scan on Monday  

Hope everyone else is ok  

Lou-Ann x

Coco, I don't think anyone minds where you post, I jump in here, there and everywhere  .


----------



## Betty-Boo

Roo - great news on follies - havne't had a scan whilst on the clomid as can't get one until monday - start gonal f tomorrow.... take it first thing in the morning's what S likes?  Did email but he's not got back to me...  Just     that my cycle isn't totally messed up from the norethisterone and the scan does show something...
When are you flying out Roo
Joe - how are you this morning  Take care x x 

Suity - how's your little embies doing  

JJ - I would gladly donate my lining too honey x x 

Take care x x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

hi girls, just called and I have six grade one four cell today so S recommending five day transfer. Will be ten thirty on tues. Hope they continue to develop ok - never done five day before so bit nervous but he seemed very confident. Posting from phone as on way to bratislava so will keep this short but hope all are doing well - Joe & Mini I am thinking of you and hoping it all works out for you. More when back in brno this eve. Suitcase x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Suity fantastic news and blasts!! Things are sounding great so far- will you go for SET or two? What odds does Stephan give for blasts and pregnancy as it does shoot right up!
Mini good luck with the gonal F- and thanks for the offer of a tiny bit of lining girls!! Dr SCher in Las Vegas described it as bedrock maybe he was right!!
L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Suity - that's brilliant!  Hey S know's best as they say... Have a lovely day out xx


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Hi Suity 
6 grade ones! That's fantastic! 
I've never done a day 3 - so I've nothing to compare it with - but it does feel v odd waiting till day 5, doesn't it? They're completely out of our hands... 
Hope you're well and good luck for Tuesday!
OneStep


----------



## lulumead

great news suity.x


----------



## bingbong

Suity thats great news!!     I hope that you have a lovely day out and don't get too stir crazy waiting for day 5.

Roo, hope that everything is going ok with you today.

JJ, I would gladly donate all my lining, I don't need it this month.  

Joe, really hope that your follies are growing and growing    

OneStep, hope that your embies are growing nicely for you too  

BB x


----------



## Felix42

Suity, what great news. Will be good to have a 5 day too. Fingers very firmly crossed. Hope you enjoy Bratislava. I'd be interested in hearing what it's like.  

Roo & Mini good to hear you're on your way.  it's plain sailing from now on. 

I've got my treatment plan & sent off €1000 deposit so am now waiting for news of my donor. Very excited!

JJ, hope all's well with you.  for your upcoming trip. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## lulumead

that is exciting Felix...not long now  
xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Felix - that's brilliant news!!!!  So so excited for you...   x x
thank you for the well wishes - just caught up with Winky for lunch - at the witchy place we meet up at - so have my spells (thank you winky) and candles  - but will draw the line at running about outside in moonlight naked!  LOL...  Some strange man did approach us and gave us this good luck engergy thing - not sure what it is - but it is ORANGE - so will be keeping that one!!  you never know... mini x x x


----------



## madmisti

Suity - fantastic news re embies! Hope Bratislava worth the trip - and you can keep occuppied over the next few days!  

Onestep -hope wait to get those blast on board isn't too awful for you either!  

Felix - it is getting close isn't it?!! Are you having a depot?


I still haven't heard anything re an FET or DE IVF - frustrating but I know I have to be PATIENT   ( doesn't come easy!).

Glad I decided against an IUI this month as still not shaken off my sore throat - from NEW YEAR!! And feeling incredibly tired too, so some virus is having its wicked way with me!

Love to all
Misti xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Suity, great news re embies  . 

Felix, must be exciting to have got your treatment plan sorted . Hope you don't have to wait long for news on your donor  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi all,

Had a lovely day in Bratislava - much helped by the sunshine and clear blue skies. It's been overcast since I arrived so this is a pleasant change. 

Have posted on Czech board re Bratislava and Vienna for anyone interested in sightseeing tips so won't go on about it here too!

Felix - have replied to your PM - no problem. Very exciting that you are on your way again. 

JJ - I will def have 2 put back (as long as there are still 2 good ones at day 5 - it's very nerve wracking wondering how they are growing...) After 2 BFNs and then the miscarriage/ERPC, I figure my chances of twins are pretty low and if it happens, I'll deal with it. Not sure what the chances of success are, will ask S when I go in for ET...want to also get him to compare to ED IVF success rate as may need to make some decisions on that if this doesn't work...

Off out for dinner now, back later, hope you are all having a good weekend
Joe - thinking of you especially  

Suitcase
x


----------



## Roo67

Suity fantastic news and even better that we can have dinner on Tuesday night    Glad that you had a good day out - will read your post later as may have to venture out a bit this trip.

Felix - It will soon come round for you    Hope you get news of your donor soon.

mini - hope you have saved some energy thingies for me - I've always worn orange for FET but are all summer tops, not sure if i have anything warm and orange. 

JJ1 - Hope everything goes really well for you out in Spain 

Started Gonal F today, not too bad - Was sat in my office at work, glad no-one came in !! 
I did it at 10am as I thought first thing this morning (5.45am )will not be the same as first thing tomorrow (day off and lie in !) It feels really strange feeling my ovaries this cycle as not much activity there for the past year with donor embies.  

Roo x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Know what you mean Roo - keep having twinges and have put it down to wind!! LOL - saying that this is the first time I've taken any sort of stim drugs.... Start my gonal f tomorrow - yikes!!

forgot to ask - are you staying in the Grand Roo  Think it was fully booked last time I looked... will have to wait unitl monday and then it'll be frantic booking (hopefully!!!)

Suity - glad you had a great day trip

JJ - all the best with your travel plans

Hi to everyone else x xx


----------



## Roo67

Yes stopping at Grand - we can always top and tail !! 

What time is your scan /  mine isn't til 4.30 so all day to wait - please grow little eggies.

r x


----------



## Betty-Boo

well - have done the first goal f - what a carry on - already need another fine needle as it was so darn hard getting the cover off that it stabbed me in the hand and bent the needle - lol... Am impressed with self though as have always hated needles - now for a lie down to recover!! LOL x x

Roo - scan's 1130 monday... Yikes - will keep you posted x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

well done Mini - the first is the worst!

I'm on injectable progesterone again this cycle and you should see the size of the needle - no way that would bend.....amazing what we can do when we put our minds to it  

have everything crossed for scan tomorrow...
Suitcase
x


----------



## Roo67

Well done Mini - I am so used to injecting other people but was really nervous injecting myself for the first time. when I had surgery a couple of years ago  I got the district nurse to come and do my fragmin for me !!

Let me know what your scan shows

Did you request gestone suity or did S suggest it ?

R x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Ha ha know what you mean Roo - have injected myself before when I had the PE - used to do my clexane injections, but of course they come ready to inject - none of this swapping needles and mixing power.. ha ha!!  Saying that these are much nicer and don't sting! 
Mmm and I wanted to be a nurse as a child??  
Right on with some OU work... bugger - Hae a chilling day Roo - will keep you posted.
Suity  - how are you??  Going stir crazy in the Grand yet??

Take care mini x x x 

ps - joe - all the best for your scan tomorrow x


----------



## DitzyDoo

Hi all

It's so busy on here!

Suity fab fab news about the blast will be thinking of you for your ET on Tuesday.xx

Mini well done with the injection.

Roo good luck with your scan tomorrow, hop eyou have loads of follies.

Felix great news that things are starting to move for you.

Well my 2nd scan (day  is 12.30 tomorrow, cant see that things will have changed, after 4 days of stims only 1 follie, so cant see that 3 more days of stims will make much difference.

Would love to be joining you girls this week, but got to be realistic.

Love to all
Joe
xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Joe, sending lots of   to your follies. Good luck for scan tomorrow!

Mini and Roo, good luck for your scans tomorrow too  

Suity, glad you enjoyed your day in Bratislava  . Good luck for ET on Tuesday  

Sorry if i've missed anyone. Hope everyone else is okay 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi all,

Hope everyone is OK today. Good luck to all those with scans tomorrow, especially Joe - got my fingers crossed it's good news

Roo - I requested gestone (it's called agulin here) - I told S that my successful (well at least for 6-7 weeks anyway) cycle included gestone and clexane, so he has prescribed agulin and fragmin. Wasn't sure whether to ask for prednisolone as well, but have decided against. If this one doesn't work I will go and get the immune tests done to double check there are no underlying issues....

Apparently still got 6 embies today although S was a bit distracted when I called, think he was at home, could hear dogs barking in the background. So some seven and some eight cells but he was a bit vague. Got to call again to confirm transfer time on Tues...

Am going to Olomouc tomorrow - supposed to be nice for a few hours and only 1.5hrs away. Think some of the others here might be going out to the hotel by the reservoir for lunch but I need to get out and about again having spent most of today in Fisher cafe drinking hot choc and talking about fertility!! Was lovely, but time to get moving again tomorrow!

Then transfer tues am, dinner with Roo and whoever else tues eve and then I'm on the 6am bus (ugh) to Vienna on weds am to catch my flight. I am really looking forward to getting home I have to say....living in a hotel is not great - mind you at least I've got the internet to keep me going  

Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Roo good luck for your scan tomorrow  

JJ1 - everything crossed for you tomorrow   

Suity glad it's going well out there, enjoy your day-tripping and good luck for tuesday.

Joe, hope everythings as it needs to be at your next scan  

Mini is your scan Monday too? Good luck!  

Hope i've not missed anyone!

Love
Jovi x


----------



## lulumead

good luck this week, everyone on here...lots of action going on! xx


----------



## madmisti

Joe, Mini and Roo - good luck for scans tomorrow 

JJ1 - hope you get the go ahead tomorrow  

Suity -enjoy your day trip - think that is where Stepan lives  

Love
Misti xx


----------



## amimad

hey thanks Mini the Minx & JJ1 - it's taken absolutely ages to find your replies when I logged in tonight as so much exciting stuff is going on here!
JJ1 (the only other 'Spanish patient' - at least there is one!) what's your clinic like and how did you hear of it?
Wow! It's all go on here for quite a few people at the moment. Finding it a bit tricky to keep up with who is doing what and at what stage, but it is very exciting that things are happening, and I am looking forward to developments.
Of course - absolute good luck and positive energy to all those at a such a crucial time...xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

A final good luck to Roo and Joe for scans today - really hoping things have turned around for you Joe

Am off to Olomouc now, back online later this eve, will be looking out for your news and hoping to see you both here tomorrow   

Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Am so so nervous this morning for this scan today - this will be the deciding factor of own eggs or not and I think reality is hitting me hard now - so much so that I totally wasted one of my Gonal F injections this morning!!!  Plunger fell out!  Oops - hoping the clinic will give me another one... 
Thanks for your well wishes.......
Mini x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Mini - forgot you had scan today too - sorry about that - how did it go? I am thinking of all three of you and hoping you will be here soon. Suitcase x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Not good news - lining playing up this time - so wish I hadn't taken norethisterone.  TBH am confused as my last scan in repro was much better - triple lining and over 8 mm.  That was without the interferance of drugs.  Did have one massive 19mm follie on left ovary, which the nurse gave me a picture of!  How sweet - she was good.  
Will wait to hear from Stepan re next step - have booked into see my Doc this week as am not coping as well as I thoght I would.  2 years and still no further on - its kinda getting to me now... 

All the best suity for tuesday x x x

Roo and Joe - hope your scans ok and Joe really hope you do make it out there...  
Roo - thinking of you x x 
JJ - how's the travel plans coming??

Mini x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Mini - so sorry not good news for you  
This whole tx thing (or lack of in your case) really takes it toll doesn't it? Good idea to have a chat with your doc and see if he/she can provide any additional support. Am thinking of you  

Roo/Joe - hope your news is good....

I rang Stepan this morning and I have 4 compacted morulas, 1x8 cell, 1x7 cell and 1x6 cell today (not sure how he figured that out as there are supposed to be only 6....) Anyway is only the morulas which are of interest. Got to wait to tomorrow to see if any to freeze - and just hope at least two of them make it to proper blasts.....

Am feeling rather down to be honest. I, possibly rather foolishly, asked S what my chances of success were and he quoted 25-30% compared to 60% with donor eggs. For some reason I just thought it would be higher than 25-30% if I got to 5 day transfer, and am very puzzled how LWC can quote me 35-40% with own eggs and 50% with donor (ie higher with own eggs and much more similar to donor eggs). Think LWC are prob over positive which is depressing as reality is prob closer to 25%...which seems so low....
Right now it just feels like an impossible thought that I will get a BFP, and even if I do, that it will stick. Think I am just over tired (not sleeping too well at the moment - always harder when not in your own home/bed) and over it - just want to be home now.
He's also moved my transfer to 2pm tomorrow so I have all morning to worry about it, and he's not there so Marek is doing it, who is I'm sure just as good, but having had S all the way through would have prefered him to also do transfer

Anyway, sorry to be so miserable when really I have good results for my own eggs at least (is hard because so many of the ladies here are having DE and their embies are so much better in quality and number than mine - have to keep reminding myself not to compare as silly to compare my nearly 39yr old eggs with those of some fertile 19yr old!)

Hopefully will feel better later - am off for dinner with moomoo, julianne and possibly also Rhidic, so will at least take my mind off things and help me stay positive

Hope to see you tomorrow too Roo...

Suitcase
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Coco - just replied to you on the IVF thread - seems I need some of your positive thinking


----------



## bingbong

Mini so sorry to hear about your scan, I just can't imagine how hard it must be for you right now. So good that you are seeing your Dr and asking for help. Sending you a big  

Suity, sorry too that you are feeling down.   It feels like you have been there ages for me, so not suprised that you have had enough and want to go home to your own bed. I really hope that can try and not think about the %s too much right now, really hard but there is nothing that you can do right now to change any of it.   at least you can come here and share. Thinking of you, and I really hope that tomorrow goes ok for you    

Roo and Joe hope that your scans went ok. 

BB x


----------



## kylecat

Hi girls! Just catching up on the thread and firstly wanted to wish Roo and Joe good luck with their scans.  

Mini - so sorry to hear that it is a no go this month - you have been through a very worrying and frustrating time so I think going and having a chat with your GP is a good idea. I will be thinking of you and hoping that you get the go ahead next month.  

Suity - really pleased to hear that you are able to go for blastocyst transfer - that is fantastic and it should certainly increase your chances whatever statistics they quote you. I just wanted to let you know that I will be thinking of you tommorrow.   If anyone deserves this, then you do. 

Take care girls

Kylecat xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Suity -       you really are going through it at the mo - really wish I was there too to keep you company...
It must be so confusing with all the different facts and figues, S does know his stuff though.  You little embies seem to be doing a great job!  And fab that you'll have some to freeze too.  It will happen - just keep telling yourself that.  

Thanks for everyone's kind words today, and thanks for the text too - am slowly picking myself up - but will speak to the Dr this week.  Work not helping - wanted to take next week off to clear my head space - but can't as have a meeting on the tuesday that I must be back for!  It's awful when you knowits a waste of your time... Will show face...

Joe and Roo thinking of you x x


----------



## Roo67

Suity - sounds like you have some lovely embies there, as you've (or someone else) said before % are just numbers and best to be viewed as only a rough guide, there are always extremes at each end and you could just be that person.   

Mini - so sorry hun 

joe - any news?

Had my scan and not great news. Lining has got thinner and only one good sized follie. Have spoken to S and he suggested cancelling, but he is going to have a think and get back to me. So still in limbo - not sure what to do about flights, hotel etc.

R x


----------



## madmisti

Mini - sorry wasn't good news on scan - have you heard back from Stepan yet? Thinking of you hun  

Roo -damn it - so sorry hun    How incredibly frustrating    Hope S gets back to you soon so you know what you are doing  

Suity - great news re blasts. Sorry you are feeling down but there are points in this journey when it is hard NOT to get disillusioned and feel the odds are against us. Don't know why the LWC odds are so different - it may be they are quoting pregnancy and S is quoting live birth? As for difference with donor eggs, think this is because UK clinics have donors up to 35 yrs old, whereas Reproft's are much younger    Hope having company for dinner helps lify your spirits and that ET goes well tomorrow - don't forget to get  a photo of blasts! And don't worry about having Marek - he is really lovely, and actually more senior than Stepan.

Joe - how was your scan?  

JJ1 - did you make it onto the plane or not? So hope the scan results were good and you are there as i write   

Love
misti xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Oh Mini - big    - we're both going through it aren't we? Although for different reasons....

I'll be OK, just having an off day today and nervous about tomorrow and whether there will be any to freeze or not. Plus don't like ET at best of times as find it very painful with the speculum and was hoping it would be Stepan as I'm used to him and this will be the first time I meet Marek....but must stop whinging as I know I'm lucky to have got this far  

re work - know exactly what you mean. I'm off until next Mon but know I won't be able to summon up much enthusiasm when I go back. There have been some worrying messages from senior mgmt about headcount reduction as well which isn't helping. No details as to who will be affected or when, but definitely something is afoot and that would just be the final straw....still must stop imagining the worst - I am my own worse enemy sometimes...good job am out for dinner tonight with the others and won't be able to sit here feeling sorry for myself!

Mini - you take care, things will work out, maybe not in the way you thought, but it will be OK one way or another. Over on the Jan thread there are now 3 or poss 4 BFPs - I think at least 3 with donor eggs, so whilst this isn't a path you want to take, the success rates are very good and at the end of the day, it's a baby/family you want - and family is not about genes but about love and upbringing...

Roo - I know, never very good at taking my own advice! Must ignore the % and stay positive. So sorry to hear your news not good either - things seemed so positive for you before the weekend. Hope it's still worth you coming over - fingers crossed you get good news from S later.... 

Misti - thanks for the kind words. You're right, maybe LWC is quoting pregnancy and that's no good to anyone - it's a live birth I want! Camera ready packed for tomorrow for the pic  

JJ - I lost track and didn't realise you were also hoping to fly today - I really hope it's all gone well and you are on your way to B'lona as I write...

Suitcase
x


----------



## DitzyDoo

Hi all

Suity they sound like lovely embies, good luck for tomorrow, and try not to worry.

Roo & Mini really really sorry that the news is not good, thinking of you both.xx

Well had my scan, I was shaking I was that nervous!!, although I now have 5 follies instead of one, they are 2 small, I spoke to Stepan who advised to cancel, as with only one egg the success rate would only be 5 %, as may not fertilise.
Gutted but ws prepared after Friday's scan.

Have cancelled the hotel manged to get 350 euro refund (I paid 400).
Flights I will loose tho.

I have asked Stepan if I can try one more time with CLomid & Menopur next month, as I responded well to my IUI's with Clomid, 
if that doesn't work then on to donor eggs.
But I'm not sure he'll do both drugs, they do it in the UK but not sure there.

Was so looking forward to meeting your girls and am gutted I wont be joining you.


Love to all
Joe
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Oh Joe I'm so sorry it wasn't good news   

Don't see why S won't do clomid and menopur if that's worked well for you before....worth a try I would have thought

Am thinking of you and sorry we won't get to meet this time,
Suitcase
x


----------



## Roo67

Hi Joe - sorry not better news from you.

So thats 3 of us stepan has cancelled today !!

I'm just waiting to hear back from him about maybe going out for donated embryo's, haven't done anything about cancelling flights and hotel as yet as hoping I may be able to change dates and not loose everything.

r x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Joe - what a crap day all round!!!  So sorry to hear your news - S must be wondering what's going on over here!!!       I've just done clomid and gonal f - so can't see why he wouldn't give yours a go... Poor thing - he's got a lot of emails to answer tonight!!    
Know what you mean about the flights - I didn't cancel mine - but changed the dates - just incase I did fly out.  I'll have to change them again - was cheaper this way than losing the money..  Made sense to me at the time!
Roo -       honey am thinking of you - it's bloody hard.    
Suity - all the best for tomorrow -       

mini x x x


----------



## Roo67

Have you emailed S today. for some reason all my emails are getting sent back saying failed to deliver !!!

I have tried replying to his different mails but same thing happens. I have just sent him a text but really do need to hear back from him tonight.

R x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Did email him earlier - can't remember if it was delivered ok as was on works laptop....  saying that my mind was elsewhere this afternoon..
Have you tried ringing him again?  Hopefully he'll get back to you soon x x x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Oh no I am so sorry to read of everyone's disappointment  

Roo I hope you hear back from him tonight, hopefully the text will do the trick.  Thinking of you x

Mini, I am sorry you've had this happen again, try and get a little time out, sorry the meeting has put pay to some time off next week.  Hope you have a good GP who can offer some support and advice.  And you have us lot  

Joe, sorry it wasn't better news for you, hope they agree to your suggestion re drugs and you can try again soon.

It's so sad, I can't believe you've all had to cancel    I really feel for you all, it's just not fair.

Suity you'll be home soon, enjoy your dinner tonight, some company will hopefully cheer you up a little.

Take care everyone
Love 
Jovi x


----------



## madmisti

God, what an awful day! So sorry Joe, Roo and Mini    Hope you all get the answers you need regarding next steps etc  

Suity - you must be glad it is almost over and you will be back in your own bed tomorrow night    I found Marek more gentle than Stepan with my IUI's  so try not to worry too much. You will soon be PUPO - and have your first picture for the baby album  

JJ1 - hoping the silnece means you are in Barcelona  

Take care all
Misti xx


----------



## indekiwi

Ladies, I'm so, so gutted to read the disappointing news on this thread.     Mini, Roo, Joe, hugs to you all.       

Suitcase, one more sleep before transfer and then you will be back - not long now.  You've done so incredibly well to get this far, and likely with blasts too (I hope a couple will go in the freezer too for that future sibling!    I will be thinking of you tomorrow afternoon.   

JJ1, fingers crossed that you'll be joining Suitcase on the  .  Good luck in Spain!  

A-Mx


----------



## Felix42

Oh goodness what a horrible day everyone's been having. Huge  all round. 

Roo, fingers crossed you can still go ahead with treatment one way or another. Once you've psyched yourself up, it's gutting not to go ahead. My heart goes out to you hun. I do hope S comes back with better news. 

Mini, I'm so sorry that you've had to cancel. Having had a lot of non treatment while ttc myself I know how hard it is to keep getting knockbacks. I hope your doc is helpful. Just remember it will happen for you and in time all this is going to be a distant memory. 

Joe, so sorry it's a cancellation for you too honey. As the others say there's no reason for S not to go with the drugs which worked for you with your iuis. Be kind to yourself and fingers crossed next month will be the one. 

Suity, so sorry you've been feeling down. No wonder though after being away from home for so long. You're such a busy person & all this time with morning to do but inject yourself & sight see must have been difficult. I'm sure tomorrow will be fine. I'd always had painful iuis before but Marek's were a dream. Hope you enjoy tonight's meal and can forget about % for the evening. Whatever the odds you just need to be on the pregnant side of them and even at less than 1% (which yours are far from) there's some delighted mum looking at her newborn!

JJ, thinking of you and hoping all is going well. 

Love & hugs to all
Felix xxx


----------



## DitzyDoo

Hi girls

Thanks for all your kind wishes.

I'm giving me, Roo & Mini a big hug to cheer us up after a bad day   

Well Stepan has agreed to the menopur and clomid mix and I can start next cycle, so I will be starting stims again in 2 weeks!

Suity cant wait to here your transfer news tomorrow.xxxxxxxxxxx

Well I have another bit of news and hope you dont mind me staying on this thread, I met someone just before Xmas, he's the man of my dreams  , i told him what I had planned, expecting it to end the relationship, but he wanted to keep seeing me, and now he wants to do the IVF with me. Cant quite believe it. So Happy.
Please please let me stay with you lovely ladies, even tho not a singley anymore!

Love to all
Joe
xx


----------



## Roo67

Ah thats lovely Joe - so pleased for you hope it works out for you both.

Well.................just had text back (still can't get email to send )and he has suggested pregnyl tomorrow night, EC on thursday if any eggs and if not donor. so now in a mad panic to get everything sorted and packed as will have to set off at 7 in the morning to get to stansted for flight.#


r x


----------



## DitzyDoo

Roo fab news!!! hurry up and get packing!!


----------



## Roo67

forgot to say ....... once a singlie always a singlie


----------



## madmisti

Roo - well that's better news! Really hope this all works for you hun    Have a safe journey tomorrow!

Joe  - great you can go ahead next cycle - hope that takes the edge of the disappointment for you. How lovely you have met someone    Think we can allow you to be an honorary singlie!! We don't want to lose you to the 'other side' anyway as we wouldn't know how your tx's are going etc !

Take care
Misti xx


----------



## lulumead

Great news Roo...hope all goes well.

Suity: good luck for tomorrow. Look forward to seeing you on the 2WW.

Joe: sorry you couldn't go ahead and lovely news about the man of your dreams...does he have any single friends  

Mini: big hugs too.

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Big  's for all the disappointing news today!!

Mini, so sorry that you have had to cancel  . Hope that you can get some advice from your GP. 

Joe, sorry that you have had to cancel this month too  . Good that you have got your plans for next month sorted out . Also, good to hear that you have found a man who you are happy with and who is supportive of your decision. 

Roo, glad that S has got back to you and you can still go out to Brno. Get packing girl!! Good luck, hope things go to plan  

Suity, sorry that you have been feeling fed up today. Hope that the evening out has helped to lift your spirits a little . Good luck for ET tomorrow. You'll be home before you know it!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Fantastic Roo!!!!  so so happy for you.
Heard from S too - said could try another go with my eggs or go straight for donor - already booked in for donor, so thinking will stick with that - however I still want to speak to my Doc about things... 
Don't think I could face another cancelled cycle - although this one is the closest of the lot... 

Roo - wish I could stow away in yuor suitcase - thinking of you and safe journey x x x

Joe - fab news re man front wishing you all the best x x x

JJ hope you've arrived safe and sound x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Gosh, just back from dinner and what a roller coaster of an evening it's been here  

Joe - so sorry it's all cancelled this time round but lovely news re the new man in your life and how fantastic that he's happy to go on the IVF journey with you. And of course you are still part of the gang here!

Mini - good that you have the donor cycle already planned - talking to the ladies here doing donor eggs they are all so happy with their choice, they are getting great embies and lots of positives - 3 today already I think! So it's not all bad although I do understand how frustrating it is to be so near and yet so far with your own eggs

Roo - gosh, talk about up and down! Just go glad you can come afterall and fingers crossed you've got a good egg in there. How brilliant of S to be able to sort out a back up plan for you and everything. Safe flight and looking forward to seeing you tomorrow

Had good dinner and feeling OK now, just really want to get home though. Funny because I'm so used to travelling all the time and never really get 'homesick' - I think it's because this is a weird situation - it's not a holiday, nor a business trip, and I don't quite know what to do with myself. Anyway, not long now and I promise to stop complaining tomorrow after a good night's sleep

Right, off to do the horrid gestone injection now....
Suitcase
x

PS JJ - hope you are in Barcelona - try and update us tomorrow...keep thinking of you in the queue for the flight and having to turn round - do hope that did not happen


----------



## Maya7

My god, girls ... I'm trying to reduce stress but this thread had me on edge of seat as i couldnt scroll and read fast enough...

Its been tough on you Mini and Joe having to cancel - but organising the next step Mini and Joe lining up a new donor (  ) shows how you can turn a situation around!!

Roo - am delighted you can go with this cycle... there is always hope when you are going forwards...  and hope all goes well!!! 

JJ - if you're llinking in to the thread, hope all is going well for you.  Sending you lots of  .  Your donor and his partner are always amazing to you so am sure they are taking good care..

Suity - its OK to have a bit of a wobble - have to say though Marek is wonderful... I have had probs with the dreaded speculum in the past but felt absolutely nothing (I worried that they hadnt really transferred anything, so painless was it...but obviously that wasnt the case!)  All the best for tomorrow  

Lots of love
Maya

ps. have to go for a lie down after all this excitement!!


----------



## winky77

Flippin heck....wot a day?!?!?  

Mini....know we've already chatted but sending you big    on here too...

Roo....so glad you can still go out there and    for EC working but glad you have a back up plan too.  Just come off the phone from Niamh who I met last time.  They arrive sunday so if you are still there you'll have to hook up....top company! 

Joe....so sorry about your cancelled cycle too......but oooo you dark horse with the man news....can't believe you've managed to keep it quiet for so many weeks ?!?!?!  And of course you can stay on the singlie thread...but only if you introduced us to his mates! 

JJ....hope you got out there ok and everything is coming together xx

Suity....all sounds good ....there is only one thing to worry about having M 2moro and that is the disconcerting bit of how good looking he his  

lol to everyone else

..Winky


----------



## Felix42

Roo, that is such great news.  Keeping everything crossed for you. This could be the one!! 

Joe, how lovely that you have met someone.  Of course you can stick around. 

Suity wishing you lots of luck tomorrow. Please don't worry about ET. Marek is the best, tho I'm sure Stepan is brilliant too (just not had that particular experience myself yet).

Thinking of you JJ. 

Love & hugs to all
Felix xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Roo hope your journey was stress free - especially after the last couple of days...

Suity thinking very orange     vibes for you honey.  All the best for EC today x x 

Joe - hope you're ok too honey x x
Felix - not long now!!!  God so excited for you!

Mini x x


----------



## Maya7

Hi Felix

Not long to go now!!! Am getting excited for you already!!  

Take care
Maya


----------



## Papillon

Hi all,

Suity, I wish you all the best with your transfer.

Take good care everyone.

Love and hugs to all.

Papillon


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi all,

Warning - long and rather ranting 'me' post....

Am finally back from transfer. Smoothest transfer ever so no complaints there at all. Marcel was great - asked me if I had had problems with transfer in the UK and I said no, only the speculum being really painful but actual transfer fine...at which point he said he'd already done the speculum - I didn't feel a thing - amazing! If I ever end up back at LWC I shall be asking why they make it so darm hard and painful there...so that's all good and not the rant part....

OK news on the embies although am a bit disappointed truth be told. 2 "early" blasts - which means they have developed a bit slowly because should already be blasts by today - this means they are grade 2....and nothing to freeze. Know I should stay positive and well aware that many don't even get to this stage with own eggs so of course am grateful, but can't help feeling that this is an indication (coupled with previous UK cycles) that my egg quality just isn't good enough...Marcel could see I was disappointed but what can he say? Will email S in a day or two and ask his opinion in terms of whether this is a sign that I should really be giving up on own eggs and not putting myself through this any more. It just feels that every time it is the quality of the eggs which is the issue. 

Rant bit coming up now - LOTS of hassle with prescription. Asked for them to do it for up to 7 weeks just in case because is v hard to get script in UK and chemist doesn't like the scanned ones. Plus drugs are cheaper here. Anyway, despite discussing it twice, S had not updated my notes so M thought I was on ultrogestan and estrofem and not agulin (gestone) and fragmin. Do we maanged to sort that out and then M looked it up and realised that agulin is not as strong as gestone so I need to inject 2 vials not one (which S had not told me at EC nd have only been doing one per day so far) - so needed 12 boxes. Could not find a chemist on main street who had enough in store so had to go to hospital pharmacy. They were brilliant, so helpful and didn't mind that there was a huge queue developing behind me but to cut a long story short, I had to go to 3 different pharmacies around Brno to get what I needed. So I'm exhausted and fed up. And now I get back to realise that the prescription was for 3 times as much estrofem as I need so I have far too much and have paid more than I needed to. Arggh! And my hand luggage is so full of all this stuff there is no room for anything else...

I do think Reprofit are generally fantastic and no complaints at all about the tx itself, but the prescription side of things really leaves a lot to be desired and it seems we have to take a lot of responsibility for it ourselves which is risky because we're not experts at all in these things.

Anyway, sorry for rant, just feeling a bit over it now. Had imagined relaxing afternoon with hot chocolate and letting embies settle and instead have been walking around in the cold for 2 hours.

Will come back later when feeling more positive,
Suitcase
x


----------



## lulumead

all very frustrating Suity...but you won't need to worry about eggs because this one is going to work!   

get that hot chocolate now and put your feet up.
xx


----------



## bingbong

Suity, sounds like a stressful nightmare that you just didn't need. I hope that you got your hot chocolate and feel a little calmer. I hope that your embies settle in and make themselves at home.  

Roo, hope that you arrived ok. 

JJ1, thinking of you!!!

Mini and Joe I hope that you are doing ok after the last few days.  

BB x


----------



## Maya7

Oh Suity

Sorry you didnt get to relax as hoped!! I'm totally with you on the speculum issue. As I said earlier, I didnt realise they had used it whereas in LWC you KNOW they are in there!!

I also agree with you on the prescription issue. That was also the source of stress for me and I did feel somehow caught between two stools. Who was responsible for me back home, GP or clinic? ...

Anyway, please try to disconnect a bit from the stress around you. Hopefully by now you will have had at least one hot chocolate  ... That magic is being worked in you as we speak (or as I write, anyway!) and being relaxed is the best contribution you can make... I would suggest not to let your mind jump ahead to how you might proceed later. You are now on your 2ww and it is best to focus all your positive energy on the moment. I know its easier said than done but please give yourself this space to focus on _this_ tx.

     
Maya


----------



## Betty-Boo

Suity - great news embies are onboard...       for the next couple of weeks.

As for the prescription side of things - think both me and winky struck gold with Glasgow - we've both been to them previously and they were more than happy to do our scripts.  In fact, although I did have an upsetting experience with them last year after AMH rsults - I can not fault them now, they were lovely yesterday and have been really supportive.  
You have your drugs now, please please rest up and take care of yourself, have a safe journey back to the UK and remember it will all be worth it in the end.
mini x x


----------



## indekiwi

Suitcase, sounds like you've been on a complete roller coaster today.    However, fantastic news re your precious embies now on board and I wish you a stress free return to Blighty.       

Roo, JJ, hope all is well with you both and that you have an easy time of things in Brno and Spain respectively.       

Joe - woohoo!  disappointing news on one hand, but fabulous news on the other!  I really hope you and your man have found soul mates in each other and wish you all the luck in the world in conceiving a bub together.    

A-Mx


----------



## Roo67

Just thought I'd let you know that I have arrived safely, have met up with Suity (well am actually on her computer) Just about to venture out for some dinner and then early nights all round I think.

R x


----------



## dottiep

Suity - glad transfer was painless but sorry to hear about your drugs hassle.  Please try to destress now & take things easy for your 2ww.  I know how disappointed you must be to not get any frosties but let's think positively.  My last (successful) transfer was with 2 grade 2 embies so it doesn't always need grade 1's!

Roo - glad you arrived safely.  Big hugs & let this be the one.

Hugs too to everyone else having tx or on the run up.  I'm a bit out of the loop - sorry.

dx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Suity, great that you have 2 precious embies on board,  praying that they are settling in for the long haul  . Sorry that you have had a stressful afternoon re prescriptions and drugs  . Rest up this evening and have a safe flight home tomorrow.

Roo, glad that you have arrived safely, wishing you all the luck in the world and  praying that this is the one for you  

Dottie, hope you are doing okay  

JJ, hope that everything is going okay for you in Spain  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

just a quick one as really need to get to bed as 5am start tomorrow  

feeling much better after lovely dinner with Roo....will try to be more positive from now on - sure I will be loads better when I get home and am back in my own bed with my own things around me

hope everyone else is OK, will be back online tomorrow afternoon/evening once I'm safely settled back at home

Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Suity - sleep tight honey - it'll all look completely differrent once you're back home x x x x

Roo - welcome!!!  so excited for you - and gutted can't be there - take care and we're right behind you x x x

JJ - how's it going in Spain - thinking of you     
mini x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Thanks so much for the good wishes just managed to log on in Spain- couldnt work the Wifi out as it was all in Spanish!!

Suity wishing you loads of luck for the 2ww, at the end of the day I look at stats and thnk even 5% there are 5 women out the hundred beating their odds and holding their baby!

Roo wishing you loads if luck with EC and ET.
Mini so sorry to hear things are playing up.

Well we made it to Spain, I had my scan at 92 Harley st yesterday morning and my lining had got thinner!! I really don't know how this is happening as I am pumped full of drugs, then I called at ARGC to get my immune protocol as they never sent it thorugh. We got to Spain and then was at the clinic this morning, in my heart I knew it would not go ahead, despite my estrodial levels being higher (15,000) my lining has got thinner and is less than on cd1 it was only 2mm despite everything it has got thinner, and have another appt with a different Spanish Dr tomorrow, they are suggesting natural FEt, but we are pushing for me doing an IVF cycle freezing my eggs and flying to Spain and havng DE;s put back the next day as when I did my last cycle at ARGC my lining got to 7.2mm no-oine has done this before at ARGC or Hammersmith, it maybe a logistical nightmare and Mr Trew said cost would be prohibitive as it is 2 cycles of IVF for one cycle. I asked to freeze my donors sperm, after all he was there and then he wouldn't need to come with me- he has had to ask for emergency AL twice now.

This morning was a panic to get to the clinic as my donor fused their room with the iron and it is a new hotel so the staff didn;t knwo where the fuse box was so I had the 2 of them showering as well as trying to get ready.


We then went shopping and an old woman tried to pickpocket my Donor's partner, he said he wasn;t sure which he was more shocked a woman trying to steal his money or sliding her hand into his jeans pockets.  The boys bought clothes and then we came back to the hotel for a siesta, we went out for dinner and I came home to the hotel as knackered and I left my donor and his partner in the gay section of town to drink/dance (after all they have had qaurantine for the last few dyas) and in my bed with laptop and my FF's!

I had to change my donors partner and my flight to tomorrow and pay Easyjet £140 for the task! as we booked to stay until Sat.
Hope all is well with you all and catch up at home
Lx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

JJ - so glad you got out there but sorry to hear it's all been one stress after another. Thank goodness you have the boys there to keep you company and look after you

Not sure I understand why you would do an own egg cycle and freeze the eggs but then go to Spain and have DE put in? Is that because your lining might respond better if you went through an own egg cycle? Hope you manage to sort something out that feels right for you and in the meantime hope you manage to enjoy a few days in Spain...

Hello everyone else - just checking in from free wifi in Vienna, can't wait to get home!

Will be back later,
Suitcase
x


----------



## indekiwi

Oh dear, JJ, so sorry to hear about all the hurdles you are having to jump, go around or push over in order to complete a cycle of treatment.    Thank goodness for your brilliant friends being with you and for being so incredibly supportive - they sound like complete heros.    I really hope that a few things start going your way.   

Roo, fingers crossed that everything now goes to plan.   

Suitcase, welcome home - hope the TWW goes far more smoothly than the cycle of treatment!  

       A-Mx


----------



## madmisti

Suity - hope you had a good journey home and will have a really good night's sleep tonight in your own bed  . Nightmare re drugs in Brno - hope that the 2WW is less stressful and the only thing you have to worry about is if it will be a BFP - which I am sure it will be    Enjoy being PUPO  

Roo - glad you made it out there! When is EC? Really hoping all goes well for you after all the stress and hassle   

JJ - poor you! So glad you have the boys there with you - would be awful if you were alone. Hope that the next steps can be sorted out as easily as possible. you WILL get that BFP one day - just hang in there  

Joe - great you can focus on the next tx now. Think you are sensible to consider DE as next step - but SO hoping you won't need to as next tx will WORK!!   

Mini - how are you doing hun    Decided what to do next yet?

Dottie - how are you - any decisions on next steps yet?  

Take care all
Misti xx


----------



## DitzyDoo

Hi all

Suity hope you are back home safe and sound. xx

Roo good luck for EC. xx

Claire, thats funny   yes you're not far from me!

Love to all
joe
xx


----------



## Roo67

Hi all,

Thanks for all the good wishes, I am at the clinic at 8am tomorrow for EC - if there is an egg, not sure what will happen after that though. Just been for a chinese with Julianne and her mum - bit of guess work involved as the menu consisted of pictures - was tasty enough and cheap. 

JJ1 - glad you got to Spain and didn't have to turn round whilst waiting for your flight. Why are things never straight forward for you?  glad that you boys are looking after you.

Suity - glad you got home ok - let your mum look after you tonight, try and rest as much as you can for the next 2 weeks

Joe - My brother lives in Shropshire so can I get in that queue 

r xx


----------



## DitzyDoo

Roo good luck tomorrow! and it's starting to get a long queue now. 
Where abouts does your brother live?
xx


----------



## Roo67

It certainly is getting long now  

Do they know they have ladies queing up for them ??

My brother lives just near Oswestry.

r x


----------



## DitzyDoo

No they dont... not yet anyway! 

I know Oswestry it's about an hour away from me.


----------



## Maya7

Hope you get a chance to relax, Suity ... and can put that other suitcase in the corner for a long time... Take things easy during PUPO stage ... 

JJ - god you've been through it this past while... Sending you loads of   to get you through the next bit ... really hope things turn around for you..

Joe - yes I do have a lovely bump   part baby bump and part Hagen daz / chocolate biscuit bump!!

Hope everyone else doing ok?
Love
Maya


----------



## Betty-Boo

JJ - sounds like its been a stressful time for you      
Roo -all the best honey for EC tomorrow      
Suity - rest up and chill -     

I saw the doc today - very emotional and broke down on him... poor man.... am being referred for counselling now and going to take little steps forward.  Timeto get some me time - I seem to have lost who I am amongst the attempts to ttc...  I'm still downfor donor eggs in a couple of months - not quite sure if I'm there yet, but perhaps after the counselling and me time I might find myself and the strength to continue.  As I feel now, I couldn't face another disappointment.

A very dear friend of mine said something to me yesterday whilst I was upset about the strong possibility of not having a biological child - he said that when a child looks at you they do so with unconditional love, whether they are biological or not - they love you wholly.... God he had me in tears!!! 
Enough of this -  or I'll start again...

Take care and be strong mini x x


----------



## Maya7

Mini

Just wanted to send you a huge   ... 

Take care of yourself
Maya


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Mini,

Huge hugs hunni, take your time and take it easy, you will get there.  I feel your friend speaks very wise words.  Glad you have seen your GP, counselling sounds like a good idea and you've got us lot here for you too   xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Mini - you've got me in tears now   

Sending you a huge  
I hope the counselling helps, good for you taking the steps you need to take care of yourself,

Suitcase
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Roo - hope you're doing OK over there, lots of luck for tomorrow...hope S can work his usual miracles and get an egg or two, and if not, that there is an alternative on offer which works for you

Do you know how Julianne got on? I texted but did not get a reply. Hope she's OK and recovering from EC alright...

I'm staying at my mum's tonight - was just too tired to go home and think about sorting out bags (I live on 1st floor so need to split my luggage into several smaller ones so as not to lift the heavy one upstairs) plus I have no food at home so would have had to go to Tesco etc and just did not have the energy....so heading home tomorrow after a long sleep

Off to bed now, 
Suitcase
x


----------



## madmisti

Suity - glad you made it home safely -well as far as your Mum's anyway  Hope you sleep well and can enjoy the next two weeks being PUPO.

Mini - so hard for you hun but think it's good you are taking time out to get body and mind ready for another go. Good you will have some counselling. And i think it's good that you have the De IVF lined up so you know that option is there if you are ready for it   ( Sorry, three good's in there!!!)  Sending cyber hugs  

Roo - all the best for EC tomorrow - really hope they find at least one good one in there   , but if not, that they can offer you an alternative you are happy with    You mentioning your brother made me think - maybe all the singlies ( or non- singlies for that matter) could post details of any single brothers for us singlies to peruse!!! Keep it in the family so to speak!!  

Maya - look after that bump   Hope you are keeping well hun  

Take care all
Misti xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Roo     for tomorrow x


----------



## lulumead

wow...busy on here today.

suity: hope you are now nicely settled on the 2WW board and getting some much needed rest.

mini: big hugs   , everything you are doing sounds very positive and your friend sounds lovely, just the right sort of person to have on hand.

roo: hope there are eggs popping up and out in there, and it all goes according to plan   

JJ1: hope the boys are looking after you and you are doing ok.    too

hope I haven't missed anyone out!

Lxx

PS I think Misti's suggestion is good...if we just pool all the lovely single men that we know, you just never?  how about a new website  mybestfertilityfriend.com?


----------



## indekiwi

Mini, just wanted to add another round of hugs for you     . I'm so pleased you've got an amazing friend on hand to pick you up when you need.  You will be an amazing mum, regardless of which treatment you choose to proceed with.      

A-Mx


----------



## Roo67

Thanks for the good wishes - just getting ready to go to the clinic.
just want it all over with now so I know what is happening.

Suity - Julienne is fine she got 13 eggs, was a little sore but ok, went out for dinner last night for  a 'guess the chinese' was quite nice and cheap !!

Will update later when i am back.

r x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Roo            
Take care - mini x x


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Suity
Just read your post about your transfer. I got the feeling when the clinic were discussing the grading of blasts with me, that it's quite changeable. They compact and change v quickly and one that the embryologist thought when she first rang in the early morning would be doing ok (and that they would transfer) was not as good as the grade 3 they put back 2 hours later. It's not the same as for the early embryos with the fragmentation. They thought with me that a grade 2 was good enough to freeze - so it must be pretty tough! They wouldn't freeze the grade 3 I had.

How's it going now? You keeping busy?

Sending you lots of positive vibes    
OneStep


----------



## Roo67

Well just back from the clinic.

2 lovely eggies collected - I know that is not  many, but for a min stim girlie that was told to cancel on monday night I am over the moon.  Have to wait until the morning to see if they fertilize now, if not he has some donor eggs that he will also fertilize and then pop them back in instead.  that my own little eggs get jiggy tonight.

R xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Roo ......... So so so happy for you!!        
    
Lots for fairy dust being sent to your embies ready for ET... 
             

2 eggs is brilliant for min stim - its quality we want not quanitity.
So happy - its just the news I needed!!

Take care mini x x x x


----------



## Roo67

Ah thanks mini - wish you were here   

hope you are doing ok and that getting some counselling will help you  - I know it did me.   

Roo x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Me too honey   .... but this has given me the space to take stock and regain 'me' back again and not this woman possessed with ttc....    

Hopefully start counselling soon...

Take care mini x x and get some rest!!!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Roo - that's just brilliant - after all your worries and thinking there would be nothing there, and you get two eggs! Fingers crossed for fertilisation overnight, am thinking of you 

Mini - thinking of you too, hope the counselling is scheduled soon  

Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Girls thanks for the good wishes

Mini- I hope that the counselling helps you get things in perspective, I think it is so natural to go through what you are feeling after a while.  What your friend said is so true, and my friend who is adopting thinks like that saying that she will be the child's  mummy regardless of whether she gave birth.  I sometimes get to the stage when I think that I am going mad! but the boys do keep me grounded. I do think a little break and being drug free helps- I took 3 months off from Feb-June 07, other than that always been monitored cycle/hysterscopy or a real cycle.

Roo- I really hope that the EC goes well and there is a little egg or two in there 

Joe - Good luck with your cycle!

Suity- sending you lots of love and positive vibes for 2WW- what day is test day?

This is the 2nd time I have been to Barcelona and been cancelled but this time I sort of knew.  The Dr wants me to be drug free (as she said with constantly having such high levels or oestrogen can cause thrombosis as well as the longer term side effects of increased risk of breast cancer, and I have been on a monitored/drug or real cycle practically continuously since June 2007.

Also high doses of drugs can get to a stage when they have a paradoxical effect , so she wants me to have scans on cd 9-12 and do a natural ICSI cycle and then if the layers are good then they will fertilise them and I will fly out and have them put back on a drug free cycle. MY donor left some more sperm there for them.

IVI have another lady there with the same issues and said that she is having ET on a natural cycle, she is not interested really in the thickness but more in the triple layers and quality of the layers. If not then I suggested me doing an IVF cycle having EC and then having DE's put back and she said it is possible as a last resort.

I was upset and a bit teearful in the consultation and also tired yesterday, but the boys were amazing as ever.
I am going to see my consultant here on Tuesday.

Have a good day
L x


----------



## winky77

Quick post to send     to JJ and Mini and Joe - cancelled TX is the pits. 

Roo....    just the news needed on here!     

Suity....glad you got home safely !    for those nesting embies! 

Right...back to work....am so so behind with stuff.....got to and schmooze with a new possible client organisation this PM......need the work!!! 

lol

..Winky


----------



## madmisti

Roo - what fantastic news - Woo- hooo!!! Hope that some good 'international relations' are going on in that petri dish  . Good to know there is a back up plan too. Lots of   and  

Suity - hope you have recovered from the journey - the IVF one and the travelling one! 'Enjoy' the 2WW if possible!

Mini - good that you can see the positives to having a bit of a break. After 3 IUI's in succession, I have been glad to get off the treadmill for a while - it does help to get things in perspective   Take care hun  

JJ - so glad you have the boys support. And good there are some ideas for future tx. Be gnetle with yourself - you have been through a lot  

take care
Misti xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

JJ -       am so sorry to hear that its been cancelled.
So glad you have the boys with you.
Take care mini x x


----------



## Lou-Ann

JJ, sorry that you have had to cancel again  . Glad that the boys are there to look after you.

Roo, great news re the eggs.   that they are already getting jiggy  

Mini  . Hope that the break from ttc and the counselling helps  

Hope everyone else is okay.

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

Great news Roo...hope they do their stuff!

and big   JJ...sorry its all been so stressful.  I hope it can get sorted soon.
xx


----------



## indekiwi

Roo, that's TERRIFIC news!!!     I hope there is good news tomorrow for you.     

JJ1, oh hun, so sad to read this news.    TTC really is a marathon rather than a 100 meter sprint, which can be so dispiriting. Lots of     and     that the very next treatment is successful.

A-Mx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Roo - hope he news is great this morning... thinking of you x x x     
JJ - how are you bearing up??  Take care     
Joe - how's the new man?  Tell us more... does he have any brothers?? LOL x

Suity -     hope you're now all settled back at home.  Take care of your precious cargo and you x x


----------



## Felix42

Hope all is going ok in Brno Roo. Be it's cold though!

JJ I hope you're doing ok. Sounds like the clinic is really thinking about solutions though so hopefully you can try again soon. 

Winky, not long now for you. Will you be starting your cycle in a week or so?

Mini, good to hear you're having time to yourself. Ttc can be such an obsession tho can't it? I must admit I've got to go the other way now & start getting ttc obsessed. Im almost in the same month as I do my depot shot (or rather get my medic friend to do it) & Suity bought back my drugs for me so I'm going to be good to go. 

Suity, thanks again for your drugs mule activities. V appreciated. Hope you & the precious 2 are doing ok.

Misti, what are your next steps? Have you decided yet?

Joe, hope you're having a loved up weekend with your new man.  

Dottie, if you're reading this, just wanted to say I'm thinking of you and hope things are ok with you. 

Love & hugs Felix xxx


----------



## Roo67

Just been to the clinc and my little embie is doing well is at 6 cells and the embryologist says it is good quality.
I have emailed  Stepan to get his views on using mine or donor so will update you when I know.

at the moment I am booked for transfer tomorrow morning.

Hi to everyone else will catch up properly later.

r xx


----------



## Felix42

That's brilliant news Roo. Good luck for tomorrow! Could you have one of each and then do DNA test later? Just a thought.

Love & hugs Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Roo - I was wondering what was happening...fingers crossed you can use yours as I suspect that's what you'd prefer...but good luck either way for tomorrow...  

S still hasn't replied to me re the agolutin, so in theory I'm still using 2 vials, although I'm using up my gestone first as it's easier. Tesco wanted me to pay 85p per syringe for 5ml syringes which just seemed crazy, so I didn't buy any. The gestone will last to test day and if I get a BFP (just can't imagine it at all to be honest - just feel nothing at all....) I'll worry about it then

Hope all is well over there and you're enjoying a few nice dinners etc. What's the latest on Julianne? I know she's got no access to internet so just hoping she got good fertlisation etc?

Suitcase
x


----------



## kylecat

Great new Roo about your embryo - hope he/she continues to develop well for ET tommorrow! 

Good luck felix with your forthcoming cycle - have you booked flights etc and the hotel? 

Suity - so sorry to read what a palaver you've had with your drugs. I am really hoping that this cycle will be the one for you,   although I know how hard it can be to keep positive during the 2ww especially with everything you have been through recently. I just want to let you know that I am thinking about you.  

Mini - how are you? have you started the counselling yet? Really glad your GP was able to help. I hope that you begin to feel better soon and can embark on your journey once more.

Winky - not long now until you head out to Brno - well done on keeping up with your keep fit campaign - you put me and many other to shame!  

Love to all
Kylecat xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Roo fantastic news about your embie - she's doing well... Ooo called her a she!!

Am okish Kylekat, thank you for asking.. very up and down and a bit hit and miss. Not sure when I'll start the counselling - waiting on an appointment to come through.

Suity - hope you're resting up and taking care..

Felix - not long now!!  So excited for you!!

Winky - even less time for you!!  Is your mum coming over too??  Well done on weight loss - you and Roo are really putting me to shame!
Take care and hello to everyone else
mini x x x


----------



## DitzyDoo

Hi all
Roo, that's fab news on your embie. goof luck for transfer.xx

Mini you take care and hope that your counselling starts soon.xx And my man does have a brother but he's married

Winky hoping to be able to meet you over in Brno.

Felix having a lovely weekend thanks, we've been looking at houses this morning.   Hope you're having a great weekend too!!

JJ hope you're ok honey.

Misty when are you back out there?

My drugs came yesterday, just need to pick them up from DHL on Monday.
I'm hoping to do what Roo did next time and if I dont respond still go over and have DE's.

Love to all

Joe
xx


----------



## Roo67

I'm not sure about getting on the scales when I get home, started off really good and bought fruit and yoghurts from Tesco, yesterday I bought chocolate and crisps   Have done a fair amount of exercise though today.

It is fairly cold here at the moment, but probably not a lot different to the UK (NORTH !) I am used to jumping into my car with heater on and not wandering around.

It does sound as though they are just planning on transferring my own little embie, the doc I spoke to today didn't know anything about the donor embies - she did talk to the embryologist whilst i was there and said they said it was very good quality  
Got another prescription today for the rest of the 12 weeks, so feel a little happier now i have an original prescription in my hand.

Mini-  thanks for all your lovely messages over the last few days, they have really lifted me especially knowing how much you are struggling yourself    I hope you get an appointment soon.

Felix - Thankyou for all your loavely messages too - it really is lovely to have so much support and girls rooting for me. Any news on donor yet.

Suity - Hope you hear back from S soon, good that you have got some gestone to use in the meantime I could probably get hold of some 5ml syringes for you  Julieanne apologises for not texting you back but she is worried about credit on her phone. All looking good for her - 8/9 - I think she has today and will have a 5 day transfer so have to stay an extra night. thanks for your msg too, hopw you are anaging to relax a little this week, take it easy back at work.  

winky - Have you got flights/hotels booked yet not long to go now.

Joe - glad drugs have arrived - 1 less thing to worry about. House hunting  We  


R x


----------



## DitzyDoo

Roo if ya want chocolate then have the chocolate...who cares  

Oh the house hunting, well mines been on the market for a while ( I bought one to do up and sell) I sold within 4 days then it fell through. so now I've moved into it until it sells.
And we're talking about buying one together (he currently owns a house share with his single mates)
well we've decided to have a baby together so buying a house togther is small fry  
Think you may need to buy hats ladies, this is the one! 

love
joe
xx


----------



## Roo67

Ah joe that is fantastic, I am so, so pleased for you, really hope it all works out. 

will start looking for a hat as soon as I get home  

r x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Roo really hope that your embryos are soon safely back on board -  some places put your own and donor embryos back

Joe delighted to hear your relationship is going well.

Suity glad that you got the drugs sorted and syringes- even your practice nurse would surely give you some.

Kylecat hope you and bubs are ok after your tumble

Mini- really think it helps to take stock of the TTC thing every so oftern my friend was trying to tell me to stop TTC and rediscover myself as she was saying over the last 4 yrs she has seen it take over my life- but I guess people outside just don't inderstand.


Hi to everyone else

L x


----------



## Roo67

JJI -   

Are you back home now ??
I remember about a year ago, i was gettijng really upset at my sisters and she said "Stop if it makes you feel like that" that was so unhelpful as having a child free life is a lot worse than what i am going through at the moment - yes it does take over our lives but they are our lives and this is what we have chosen to do and will all be worth it in the end.
They may come a day when i say enough is enough but i am far from it yet.

r x


----------



## kylecat

Glad you are home safely JJ1 - I agree with Roo, we should never give up on our dream despite what others might tell us.  

Sorry to hear that this cycle didn't work out - lots of luck with the next one.  

Roo - loads of luck for tommorrow - glad that things are looking good.  

Joe - your chap sounds lovely! Please put me in the queue for any of his lovely single friends!  

Kylecat xxx


----------



## lulumead

glad to hear embie is doing well Roo, and the chocolate sounded much deserved!  

JJ - good to have you home but I am sure v v v upsetting that didn't work out as expected...    for the next go.

Joe: you give us all hope...lovely to hear that it is going well.

lots of love to everyone else
xx


----------



## madmisti

Roo  - great you have an embie doing well after all the doubts etc. Sure ET will go smoothly and you'll be headignhome PUPO  

Joe - fast work!! Good luck with house hunting  

JJ - hope you are getting over the disappointment a bit and able to look ahead at your options for next tx  

Suity - hope you are having a restful weekend and feeling better. As for syringes - drug users get them free don't they? - you could maybe try a drug drop-in centre and say you need clean needles and syringes  

Felix - getting closer - already excited for you hun. I have no plans at the mo - on waiting list for D Embryo and DE IVF. May do an IUI next month if haven't heard anythign about the above. Meanwhile, I am still working on the spare room ( nursery  ).  Today I put together a wardrobe, bedside cabinet and desk!! ( the latter won't stay in there if becomes nursery!) - my back is killing me now  

Winky - not long for you now either! 

Sorry if missed anyone


Love
Misti xx


----------



## Roo67

One grade 1, 9 cell embie on board, test day is 16th feb !!! seems a very long way away to me ....mmmmmmm.. we'll see 

Very snowy here this morning - was clear at breakfast and by the time I set off to clinic was all white, so glad i am on my way home soon.

R xx


----------



## dottiep

Roo - am so happy for you that you are now PUPO with your own embie!  I truly hope this is the one for you.   

Hugs
Dx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Roo, that's great news  .   that this is the one    
Have a safe journey home.

Lou-Ann x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Roo - don't think you'll  be escaping the snow - we've been forecast minus six and snow for tomorrow here too!

Congrats on getting your embie on board and good luck for the 2WW  

Suitcase
x


----------



## Damelottie

Brilliant news Roo   . You already know I'm a BIG fan of one embie transfers   .


----------



## indekiwi

Brilliant news Roo!!!!!! So pleased for you and wishing you a safe and relaxed trip home to (ahem) snowy Britain!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Roo  PUPO have a safe trip back
L x


----------



## Maya7

Great news Roo ... hope you both have a safe journey home and get snuggled in for a relaxed 2ww...

Maya


----------



## Roo67

Thanks girls - am sat at the airport waiting for my flight home, snow has stopped and now looking a little mucky and slushy on the runway.

I have nothing but relaxing planned for this week, not back to work until Friday so will be having a few duvet days me thinks. Hope the roads are ok tonight for the drive back.

Mini - hope you are taking it easy on your mamoth journey.

R x


----------



## DitzyDoo

Roo, thats fab fab news, sounds like a lovely embie.xx
Have a safe journey home.xx

Love
joe


----------



## lulumead

brilliant news Roo...travel safe and see you on the 2WW!
xx


----------



## bingbong

Roo, I hope that you and your embie get home safe.  

BB x


----------



## madmisti

Great News Roo. HAve a safe journey home and enjoy being PUPO  

misti x


----------



## winky77

Way Hay Roo....was a bit worried that I'd not heard back from my text.......but think you must been at the crucial legs akimbo stage !!     I am so pleased for you and looking forward to being pregnancy buddies !!!  ......can just see us meeting up in Edinburgh again and pushing mini-roo and mini-winky down Princes st !   

Joe....'single mates he has house share with' ......that'll be the ones I'm first in the queue for then?!?!??!  Will I get to meet him in Brno?!?!       If you get there on sunday 22nd I am there until at least monday night and poss wednesday night! 

JJ- hope you are back home safe hun and can think next steps   

Felix.....wow tis coming round quick for you too.....by the way.....are you going to post Copenhagen photos on ********?!?  Feel the need to check out those Danish characteristics !  That reminds me ....Rose....did you ever manage how to get the last meet up ones downloaded off your camera? 

Well I'm off there 2 weeks tomorrow!!  Everything booked except the first night in Bratislava....trying to work out the best location to be near to old town/ train station.  My mum is coming with me for first few days....but we are going to Prague after EC and staying overnight and she'll fly back from there to Manchester....I'll then go back to Brno for ET at 3 or 5 day.  Tis good that it's broken up a bit ...one night in Bratislava....3 nights in Brno....1 night in Prague.....2 or 4 nights in Brno....cos it will stop me getting bored! But will definately have to travel light this time with all that packing and unpacking!!  Planning to go handluggage only......actually there's a question....as anyone travelled with needles in Handluggage ....I've done it in UK ok but don't want any problems ! 

Lol to everyone else....

..Winky


----------



## Betty-Boo

Roooooooo so so excited for you!!!      
Have everything crossed for you and your little embie - she's a special one!! Tee hee...
    
Am currently in the Westmorland Hotel - decided to break upthe journey - hooray for free wireless though!!
Winky so glad the travel plans are fallingin place...   
Take care everyone I'll be able to post more tomorrow - left charger at home!!! 
Take care mini xx x


----------



## DitzyDoo

Winky if AF arrives on time and of course if I get any follies this time, I will fly out on the 22nd, but my man prob wont fly out until the day before EC. So I will be on my own for the first few days.
We'll have to meet up for the famous hot chocolate, and a bite to eat.
xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Winky - I did London Heathrow to Vienna and back with oodles of drugs, needles etc in hand luggage (was worried about luggage going astray so took it all in hand luggage - on the way back enough for me for 3-4 weeks plus Felix's as well....) - and not a word was said...they did not even open hand luggage to question it at all....

Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

My Spanish clinic gave me a letter saying that I was carrying essential drugs and needles in my luggage
l x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Think this might be more of an 'ask a nurse' question, but Roo or JJ if you're reading perhaps you can help....the last 2 nights my injections have been really painful. Last night the gestone really hurt when I put the needle in and bled loads afterwards. And tonight the clexane hurt so much the first time I tried to put the needle in that it actually made me cry - and I had to take it out again and change to the other side of my tummy - and now I have big red inflamed patches on both sides - the one where I tried to put it in and the other where I finally succeeded

Do you think I just hit a bad spot for some reason? I'm warming both before I use them, and putting ice pack on my bum before the gestone one as well, and yet it really really hurt tonight

Any suggestions? Don't remember this on last cycle, wonder if I just had a couple of bad goes for some reason...I do seem to be generally more sensitive at the moment, I guess it's the cocktail of hormones I'm on?!

A rather sore and bruised Suitcase
x


----------



## amimad

JJ - my sole fellow Spanish clinic patient! I was VERY sorry to have seen your trip didn't go according to plan. Or, to say it with feeling, 'what a bummer'. I hope you are doing OK and focusing on the next choices, if that helps. 
I'm off next Sunday (Feb   with the FET Monday 11am, then flying back (set off 12, flight mid afternoon). I can't fit the pre-scan in with work so IM are doing one early on the Monday morning. I hope I don't get an unpleasant surprise. But as flights paid for etc and only one night, I might as well just go. 
I'm 'accidentally' trying the 'stressed' approach this time - no relaxing in hotel or clear, untroubled mind etc - as what was originally a calm work week, carefully chosen to squeeze this attempt into, has since turned into a potential horror week. Who knows, it may do the trick! (It's not all bad, the clinic are going to let me 'rest' afterwards in their health/wellness place)
I can't log in here very often at this (work)time of year so each time I come on it's like a time warp with so many developments and situations moving rapidly along - and so apologies for ongoing lack of personals. But mega congrats Roo! and that was all really exciting to catch up on!
And just wanted to say good luck to Mini, sounds very sensible and sure it will help a great deal. Plus, your friend really is right. GOOD LUCK to everyone on latest missions (especially with snow forecast), and hugs to those whose haven't gone to plan THIS time.
I'll have nothing to report till after, as no scan, just sticking patches on as usual!
cheers L


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Rose - I'm hoping it was just a one off/bad night and that I just somehow picked a sensitive spot - usually it's fine and the gestone is nowhere near as bad as you think it is when you first see the needle! 
Tonight it was the clexane which was worse - still got nasty red marks now....hoping it settles soon 

Suitcase
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Lou - interesting....doesn't explain the clexane as I'd been using the same batch so must have just hit a bad spot. Might explain the gestone though as I have some UK needles and some I bought in CZ and it's the CZ ones which I've used the last 2 nights...maybe need to go back to the UK ones for now...

Suitcase
x


----------



## Roo67

Hi all,

Drove straight home last night - got in around 11pm, a couple of hairy moments in the snow but overall ok. Glad i drove back last night as is probably worse today. the house was freezing wehn i got in a week with no heating on   - just went straight to bed with my heatpacks to warm my bed. 

Suity -  so sorry that your injections are proving painful. are you using the same needle to draw gestone up as you are to inject, as if so you blunt the needle slightly if you scape it on the glass amp, always best to change needle. That doesn't explain the clexane though - may have just hit a bad spot or had a blunter needle ??


Winky  - didn't get your text hun    Can't believe it's only 2 weeks to go for you, would be great to be meeing up again and comparing bumps !!  Felix posted a pic of ESB on ********

R x


----------



## eddysu

Hi All,

I'm not sure where to start with personals because I haven't posted in so long!  

Glad everything went ok on transfer for Suitcase and Roo.  Hope you are not going crazy yet on the 2ww.  

Mini, I'm so sorry to hear that things went so pear shaped.  

JJ, huge bummer for you also not getting to go ahead this time.

Not long now Winky!  Hope you've had a chance this month to chill out and look into the immune side of things.

I'm just on ******** and was trying to upload some of my Copenhagen photos but not sure exactly where to put them.  I can't see Felix's photos - just the ones from the Stratford meet up.  Maybe I'd better look around a bit more.  My photos aren't that great anyway.  Not many of the local male population.  What was I thinking!

As for me, I'm going in to have a hysteroscopy and D&C tomorrow (weather permitting).  Should all be fine but I'm not looking forward to the general.  Last time I had one I was pretty sleepy for a few days afterwards.  That would be fine if I could take a few more days off work  

Hope all is well with everyone else I've missed.

Eddy


----------



## Felix42

Hi Eddy, I just popped my esb pic on my main ******** page but just didn't identify where / what it is.  Good luck with the GA tomorrow. 

Roo, good to hear you got home safely. Sounds like a marathon drove tho. 

 Suity for your painful injections.

Good luck with your upcoming treatment Amimad!

JJ, hope you're doing ok?

Love & hugs to all, Felix xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Roo - glad you got back safe and sound...       Take care x x x

Eddysu - all the best honey for tomorrow      xx

Winky and Felix - not long now - especially winky.... can't believe its only a couple of weeks!!

Suity - can't help with the clexane - although its not a nice injection - remember from when I injected after the PE...  that's the downside of getting pregnant - 9 months of injecting clexane!! Possible twice daily!!  Will loook like a bloody pin cushion at the end.. but will be worth it.

Take care mini x x


----------



## lulumead

hope all goes well tomorrow Eddysu and the snow doesn't cause too many problems.
x


----------



## Felix42

Just updated the front page.  Please have a check and let me know if I've missed any current / imminent-ish treatment or got dates wrong.

Thanks, love Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

roo - changed needles on the gestone tonight and much better...and the fragmin doesn't seem to sting as much as the clexane (was just using up a few clexane I had left over from last time...)

so hopefully sorted now and was just an off night/blunt-ish needle or whatever

thanks for the hints  

Suitcase
x


----------



## Sima

Good luck with your trip.  I hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## Roo67

Probably missed you by now - but hope trip goes well claire

r xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Eddysu, hope everything went well yesterday  

Claire, hope all goes well for you in Brno. Have a safe journey.

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Felix42

Claire hope you get to Brno safely & your consultation is very helpful. 

Eddysu, how did it go? All well I hope. 

Love & hugs Felix xx


----------



## DitzyDoo

Safe journey Claire
xx

Eddysu good luck honey.x

I notice a few of you mention ********, are you memebers of the FF group? Didn't want to join as wasn't sure if my work friends will see I'm a member??

Picked my drugs up from DHL tonight, getting close again now. Praying I get follies this time.

love to all
Joe
xx


----------



## eddysu

Hi all,

Everything went ok yesterday with the hysteroscopy.  Apparently I have a heart shaped uterus though.  Not sure what the means but coming up to Valentines Day its kinda seasonal.  Although I'm still bleeding a bit tonight which worries me even though I was told I would spot.  Will give it another day then call to ask if it doesn't stop.

I put my Copenhagen pictures on ******** and have set permissions only for named friends which includes Mini, Winky & Felix as they are the only friends I have that would be interested!  Nothing that exciting that needs to be kept top secret but I figured out how to do it so why not!

Looking forward to hearing about Claire's consultation.

Eddy


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Eddy I was told once that I had a heart shaped uterus but it turns out that I hadn't, technically it is caled a bicornuate uterus- ask your Dr if they think it will cause you problems if the septum is v deep  in some women who need it surgically cutting but that is v v rare.
L x


----------



## winky77

Hey everyone!

CEM...hope you've having a good recci out there at Reprofit! 

EddySu....hope you've recovered from your Lap'py.....love the heart shaped uterus tho.....can I have one too!! 

Well I am on countdown now to Brno but had a bit of a blow today.. Been waiting (4 weeks +)   for results of thyroid antibodies test from GP.....finally got them today....was expecting to find that I tested high....as have underactive thyroid treated by low dose thyroxin and GP has said in past could be caused by antibodies.  Reprofit are putting me on immune protocol this next time anyway and I'm pushing for doseages equivalent to what Dr ******* would prescribe if I went for a consult.  Anyway....yes they are high......but how flippin high!!....Apparently normal range is 0-6 and I tested 239 !!!!!!!!!!!!!     Had long chat with GP on phone about it .....who is lovely but admitted she is learning a lot from me on the whole fertility subject (how many of us have now had that conversation with our GPs girls?!?!?) .....she reckons with those levels I have Hashimoto's disease (auto immune disease).   Of course I have now been googling for last 2 hours as soon as I got home from a meeting (and not even gone and had any dinner...yet!)  On the upside I now have an excuse of being fat and depressed !!!....Tis not just too much chocolate and lack of daylight ! .  On the downside....it's pretty likely this has caused the implantation failures of 6 'perfect' embies so far....and the risk of miscarriage is twice as high.  

So ...of course I've now ordered a book or two on the subject just so I can impress my GP even more ....not !   I'm also going to ask to get my TSH levels checked again (last ones were ok but was August)  and see if my GP will get me my meds for suppressing immune system on this next cycle (maybe save a few pennies?!)   Will go ahead with this next cycle (unless Stepan advises otherwise!) but if another failure then will go for a consult in London and get other immune issues checked out before going back and wasting my precious eggies and last vial of Danish wrigglies!  

Anyway...sorry for ME post !.   but crap day......tennants in rental flat have also given notice so trying to deal with that too and hope tthat I find other tennants before I end up paying two mortgages! ....ok enough whinging!  ......will take my battle wiery body off to bed and hope it doesn't self destruct itself any more than it already has done!   

..Winky


----------



## Betty-Boo

winky     its has been a pretty hard time for you of late.. Am sure S will come back with some words of wisdom.  Our bodies do strange things don't they and have learnt we can not rely on  them too much.... hopefully your Doc will give you the drugs.

Sorry didn't get back to you last night - head thumping - still is - so gonna take some more tablets and go back to bed...
All the best on the tennant front...
Take care mini x x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Oh Winky - a big   for you. 

Crap as it is, at least in some ways this answers a question for you. At least for me it's this whole unexplained thing which makes me so mad. Whereas at least if you know there's a problem, you can take the necessary steps to solve it. 
But I'm sorry it was such a shock and you've had such a horrid day

Think perhaps I ought to get some of those immune tests done too...will have to have a think about it, although no point talking to GP about it because she won't support, will give to go to one of those expensive private people  

Hope you are feeling a bit brighter today,
Suitcase
x


----------



## julianne

Suitcase, have you tested yet?  It must be around now.


----------



## indekiwi

Winky,

Lots of    !  What a sh*t of a day yesterday for you.    Really hope that you  find a way of circumventing / overcoming this new obstacle   and dredge strength from whatever reserves you have to deal with this as well as finding new tenants quickly and keep your business ticking along.  A-Mx


----------



## Felix42

winky. What a shock for you. It sounds like you can do something about it though so that should mean that things will now turn around pretty quickly.  Do hope so! Fingers crossed re tenants. Hopefully because people are delaying buying the rental Market will be pretty good. 

Mini, hope you're feeling better this morning?

Eddy, a heart shaped one does sound rather nice. Sounds worth just having a quick check with doctors to make sure it isnt affect implantation though.

Hope you're doing ok Suity & Roo!

Love & hugs Felix xx


----------



## Elpida

EddySu I too have a heart shaped uterus - the septum isn't that large (ie doesn't divide my uterus) and I've been told that it won't cause a problem. I bled for a couple of days after my hyseroscopy.

Winky - I've had lots of thyroid problems, I need to get my antibodies re-tested, but can sympathise as to how having messed up levels can make you feel terrible. Please don't let the Dr's base too much on the TSH, in my experience they love to base things on this level but it's the FT4 which will effect how you feel. I hope that knowing you have high antibodies means you can get the appropriate treatment.

Ex


----------



## madmisti

Wow - lots going on here as ever

Winky - so sorry to hear your news hun    Hope you can get a protocol sorted out and go ahead this cycle. Good luck with findign new tenants too  

Mini - hope your head is feeling better   Have you got a date to start counselling yet?

EddySu - sure they would have told you if the heart shape uterus would present problems. Hope PV bleeding stops soon hun

Felix - gettting ever closer for you  

Claire - hope you are enjoying quick trip to Brno and found consultation  helpful  

Suity and Roo - how are you doing on 2WW?   

Joe - all the best for some good follies this cycle    How's the house hunting going?

Love to all
Misti xx


----------



## DitzyDoo

Hi all

Winky I have an underactive thyroid too, am on 125mc of thyroxine, should I tell S this? Can this effect implantation?

Misty house hunting going well, seen one we like going for 2nd viewing on Saturday  

Love to all
joe
xx


----------



## winky77

Hi Joe

Depends on what has caused your underactive thyroid.  One of the causes is that your body produces high level of thryoid antibodies (Hashimoto's Disease) which attack the thyroid gland and eventually wear it out causing low TSH levels.  When you have your thyroid funtion tested they don't routinely test for antibodies but just focus on TSH levels and then prescribe thyroxin to supplement that.  My TSH levels are now fine with the thyroxin but the underlying cause of the problem is still there of course. 

My problem is that high level of thyroid antibodies are not good for fertility (can affect implantation and also higher risk of miscarriage as the body treats the embryo like a foreign object) ....and often if you have thyroid antibodies you also have other immune issues too  (which can be tested ...but cost a fair bit).  This all sounds a bit doom and gloom but there is a growing field of knowledge in this whole immunology and fertility stuff.  Many clinics ....Reprofit included.....add steroids and other stuff (Heparin, Prednisoline and Aspirin) to the drugs protocol to help with implantation ...however they don't seem to routinely do this until there has been a few failures.  The effect of the steroids is to suppress the immune system during the crucial time (up to end of first trimester).  Stepan was planning to do this with me this next time anyway and so I'm going to go with that protocol.....if and BIG IF it doesn't work then I'll invest in the more extensive immune tests before having another go.  

If you know you have an underactive thyroid I would flag it to Stepan and see what he says....I'd also go back to your GP to get the thyroid antibodies level checked.  Frustrates me that this isn't one of the tests that we should routinely be encouraged to do at the start of treatment like with HIV and Clymadia etc.  I am peeved that I've gone through 2 IVFs and 1 FET without the additional assistance of steroids when that might have made all the difference     but at least I know now!  

There is an immunology thread on FF ....I think under general support....also recommend Dr Beer's book 'Is your body baby -friendly' which a few of us on here have been reading.  It's all a bit mind-boggling! 

...Winky


----------



## lulumead

hi Claire

Just wondering how you got on at reprofit...think I am heading there, so be good to hear how you found it.
xx

Current repro girls, quick question re:sperm and general costings (sorry to be utilising all your knowledge)...did you find out when you went there how they screen their donors?

What's the costings of an IVF cycle there is you get the drugs from them too?  not sure I'm ready to source all my drugs too...

thanks - my head is just whirring after today.
xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Winky,  what shocking news for you .  Sorry that you've had to come this far in your journey before finding this out, but at least now you can sort an appropriate protocol out with S  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## amimad

Hooray! I'm on the board! thanks Felix, and for your good wishes!
Claire - was going to say safe trip in snow and all, but as I carried on catching up on the messages discovered you'd already returned! 
Winky - sorry you are having to deal with not only latest surprise findings in treatment, but have the shock of the tenants going, very stressful. Hope you get some joy there (too)
Good luck to those who are nearly at testing point   
And good luck to anyone travelling for tests etc in this weather.. it's hardly stress-free is it?!
Planes were cancelled this week at Bournemouth (where flying from) but think only have heavy rain to fly out and back in on Sun/Mon, so hopefully won't be affected. Alas, BBC forecasting heavy snow on Monday for where I live (60 miles away). But was never going to be a 'relaxing' drive home anyway.
Ironic though as hardly ever snows down here, and certainly not to close roads etc.
right, butting out again now xx


----------



## winky77

CEM....so glad you had such a positive experience at Reprofit....it is so refreshing isn't it! 

And great you met up with so many FFers.....Niamhy & David are great.....met them when out there last time and keep in touch by lots of texts and ********.  She texted me today from the tea shop we went to last time that Mini and I had found....was v jealous! 

ta to everyone for all positve wishes due to my thryoid shananigans.....should get the books on thyroid I ordered from Amazon tomorrow........I am a book fiend.....bought a bookcase for my bedroom the other week as my office shelves are overflowing......but if I ever do get a man in my bedroom again he would probably run a mile......have about 10 books on single mothers/fertility nutrition/ women's bits.....think it was safer when they were hidden under my bed?!?!

....Winky


----------



## eddysu

Hi everyone,

Glad to hear that you've had a successful trip to Brno Claire.  I believe in that saying about working with the seasons so think May is a good choice for your next cycle.

Winky - sorry to hear about your thyroid issues but can't also help thinking that its kind of nice to know that there is something that needs to be treated.  Hope the steroids are the answer!

JJ - thanks for the name of the heart shaped uterus!  I'm continually impressed by your knowledge about all this.  Its very helpful.

Joe - good luck with the house hunting and the imminent cycle starting.

Who else have I missed?  Misti - when are you next cycling?

Eddy


----------



## madmisti

Claire - not surprised you were impressed with clinic and Stepan - both great! Glad you got some answers and feel more informed and confident in your next tx  

Animad - hope your trip goes well and you don't have any problems with the journeys  

lulu - think you are getting prices from others but just to say that they do all the same tests on sperm donors as here - eg. HIV etc , cystic fibrosis gene

Joe - how exciting - hope you like it as much ( or more  ) on second viewing and all goes ahead smoothly. Is it near good schools  

Winky - it is very frustrating and annoying, to put it mildly, that these issues were not addressed pre fertility treatment  . Good you are now informed though, and will go into next tx fully prepared.  

Suity and Roo - hope you are surviving the madness of the 2ww   

Eddy - good question! I have emailed Stepan to ask if any idea when my embryo adoption will be but no reply. Am hoping it will be in next couple of months. If not, I may go out and do another IUI or 2 in meantime. I am on cancellation list for DE IVF also, but have a definite date for October if nothing comes up/I don't get pregnant thru embryo adoption before. Am using this time to have a BIG sort out, have decorated spare room in prep for it being a nursery ( in lilac so will suit either flavour!) and, now I finally seem to be over a viral thing I had for the whole of January, getting fitter and losing weight!

Love to all
Misti x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Fab Claire - I'm glad you felt so positive afterwards - I know I did and the trip was well worth it!
S tells it like it is!

All the best for May!    

Hey  - winky know what you mean about books etc.... ha ha

Take care mini x x


----------



## DitzyDoo

Hi all

Winky thanks for the info, will defo tell S, and see if I can go on the steroids too.
After 6 ICSI's and 1 MC I wondering if the thyroid issues may have effected things.

Love to all
Joe
xx


----------



## Candee

Hi
Well I have taken the plunge and booked an appointment to see Stepan
at reprofit for the week after next! Just booked my flights.  
As Minni suggested I am going to ask about min stim as well as donor eggs.
Will anyone from here be there Wed/Thurs 18/19 Feb?

jandee


----------



## winky77

Hey Jandee!! - I'll be there !!  With my mum in tow.....would be great to meet up and happy to show you around! My EC is probably the Thurs so defo at clinic that day....when's your appointment?   Are you staying at the Grand? 

Well AF came last night so started stimms this morning....here we go again!!  Stepan is happy for me to get there for day 11 and have last scan with them.  So luckily my flights are all good to go.  I am in London when day 6 scan is due this week....anyone got any recommendations on where to have a private scan?!  That opens late ish.....finish workshop in Holborn at 4ish so needs to be after that ?!!!  


lol....

..Winky


----------



## newgirlintown

Hi Winky - I've had my scans done at the Birth Co in 137 Harley Street - 020 7725 0528, they open late ish.... at least until 6.30...... maybe a bit later. They charged me £80 for a lining and follicle track scan. I think it's £70 if just a lining scan.  3rd floor lovely building, north end of Harley Street,

Anne x

/links


----------



## suitcase of dreams

I used them too Winky - the sonographer was very good and got a full detailed report to send/give to Reprofit...

Suitcase
x


----------



## julianne

Hey Suity, you've been very quiet.  Is everything OK?


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Posted on 2WW and Reprofit boards just now Julianne

BFN for me, have known for days. Stayed quiet because no point posting until test day - everyone just tells you to keep hoping until test day, which whilst well meaning, just upsets me because I just know when it hasn't worked....

Feeling very bitter and angry right now, as well as pretty desperate, so will prob stay away from too much posting (except on the angry, bitter, what next thread I am about to post) until I'm feeling better

Hope you're hanging in there on the 2WW and that you get much better news in a few days...

Suitcase
x


----------



## Felix42

Suity.  So sorry to read your news.  

Love & hugs Felix xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Felix - did you get the drugs? Let me know if not and I'll check the tracking no?

Suitcase
x

PS moderators etc - I brought Felix's drugs back from CZ for her just in case you're worried I'm giving/selling her drugs which I know is def not allowed...


----------



## Felix42

Thanks Suity.  Just got home and there was a While you were out card.  I'm getting them delivered to the local PO and will pick them up on Wednesday.  Thanks again so much for bringing them back!

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hoping someone can help - was given a date for DE 9th April - now is that ET date or the donor's EC date??  Confused - trying to sort out time off etc....
Thank you mini x x


----------



## Felix42

Mini, it should be the EC date, so plan for ET either 3 or 5 days later.  Hope that helps.

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## winky77

Cheers for the clinic numbers gals....will get on the case tomorrow!

..Winky


----------



## newgirlintown

Suity, I am so sorry... there are no words...   
Take care, 
Anne x


----------



## Candee

Hi Winky,
Sorry it has taken me so long to respond - I have got a horrible cold/sore throat!
I _am_ staying at the Grand, because everyone else seems to, reading the site! 
I will be arriving on Wednesday evening for a Thursday appt.
Hope to see you there - when I go out for the real thing, my mum has promised to come with me too!
Jandee


----------



## Betty-Boo

Claire if you're using it for IVF then ICI is the stuff you need...
Have had the email from Stepan so frantically booking flights hotels etc to Brno in April.. He's said 11-13 so have booked a day either side!  Will be out there for Easter!  Really seems strange... a bit surreal...
Flights to and from Scotland aren't tying in so will stay in stansted overnight before and after trip.  Costing arm and leg but should be fully rested!

Take care mini x x


----------



## Felix42

This way girlies for the next chapter!!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=177604.0

Love and hugs Felix xx


----------

